# Zum flimmernden Naaru



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

Grüße!

Das hier soll ein Tavernen-RP werden, in dessen Verlauf ich auch kleine Geschichten durchkauen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst werden hier Geschehnisse aus dem Thread "Auf Goldenen Schwingen" weitergeführt. 
Regeln? Die Üblichen, keine Übermächtigen Freaks, Götter oder Drachen (Illidan kommt auch nicht vor, @ Soladra).
Gesprochene Sätzte sind mit "Anführungsstrichen" zu kennzeichnen, Handlungen mit *Sternen* und Gedanken
_kursiv_. Wenn ihr schreit wird das GROSS geschrieben, und wenn ihr etwas betonen möchtet, unterstreicht ihr es.

Jeder stellt sich zuerst nach folgendem Schema vor, bei dem ich gleich einmal den ersten Kunden der Taverne beschreibe.

Name: Kant

Rasse: Ork

Klasse: Krieger

Zugehörigkeit: Endzeit (Aldor/Seher, eine Gilde oder sonstwas, wie Konsotium. In diesem Fall die Gilde Endzeit)

Aussehen: Ein Ork mit einer grob verheilten Narbe auf der rechten Wange, bei deren Erleiden er auch einen Hauer 
eingebüßt hat. Er trägt ein Kettenhemd, was für einen Ork ungewöhnlich ist, ansonsten nur einfache Rüstungsteile
und einen Wappenrock mit dem Emblem Endzeits, dem verdorrten Baum auf dunklem Grund.

Charaktereigenschaften: Er spielt gerne Würfelspiele und liebt einen guten Schluck. Er prahlt gerne ein wenig mit
seinen Fähigkeiten und Erlebnissen, ist ein freundlicher Geselle, jedoch sehr ernst, wenn es ernst wird. Er steht 
voll hinter seiner Gilde und ihrem Anführer, Karg. Er hat keine Vorurteile und macht sich nicht so schnelle eine 
Meinung von jemanden, was er sich bei Karg abgesehen hat.

Und natürlich noch unser Barkeeper! Ich werde also mindestens zwei Charaktere spielen. Das könnt ihr auch!

Name: Raphaelio vom Sonnenhain

Rasse: Blutelf

Klasse: - 

Zugehörigkeit: Sha´tar

Aussehen: Ein leicht beleibter Blutelf, der seine Blühtejahre schon sein einiger Zeit hinter sich hat, aber noch lange 
nicht zum alten Eisen gehört. Er war in der Armee der Hochelfen und Blutelfen Koch und Proviantverwalter, das 
Kämpfen scheut er sehr. Er trägt einen etwas verspielten Anzug, vom Design her elfisch, jedoch in gelben, blauen 
und silbernen Farben gehalten, womit er seine neutrale Zugehörigkeit unterstreicht.

Charaktereigenschaften: Raphaelio liebt das Leben und schöne Frauen, vor allem, wenn sie den Mund halten können.
Er ist nicht gerade mutig und loyal zu freundlichen Stammgästen. Für eine Anektode aus den schlimmen Jahren ist
er immer zu haben, genauso wie er neue Geschichten aufsaugt wie ein Schwamm. Seine Sprache ist typisch elfisch,
d.h., er spricht recht gewählt. 

Ich gestehe, das ist ein wenig viel Beschreibung. Aber das macht die Charaktere doch lebendig, oder?


&#8364;dit: Die Mitspieler:

Lethior mit:

Name: Berog

Rasse: Oger

Klasse: Krieger

Zugehörigkeit: Clanlos

Aussehen: Er hat blaue Haut und scheint für einen Oger etwas zu klein (etwas größer als ein Taure), dafür umso dicker zu sein. 
Eine verrostete Kettenhose schützt seine Beine, seine einzige Bewaffnung scheint ein grob behauener Baumstamm, den er mit 
einem Lederriemen an seinen Rücken gebunden hat, zu sein. 

Charaktereigenschaften: Für einen Oger scheint er recht klug zu sein, doch bevorzugt er die einfache Sprache. Manchmal 
scheinen ihn jedoch Geistesblitze zu erhellen, von denen er selbst wohl mehr verwirrt ist als die Zuhörer.

-----

Deck5 mit:

Name: Lok Adare (draeneisch für "Das Feuer")

Geschlecht: Weiblich

Rasse: Draenei

Klasse: Schamanin

Bemerkung: Trägt eine beinahe vollkommen rote Kettenrüstung, nur der Großteil der Schuterstücke ist blau. Auf ihnen tanzen
je Schulter drei kleine Flammen, auch Streitkolben und Schild sind rot. Sie hat sich auf das Element des Feuers spezialisiert 
und gehört zu den Aldor, hegt aber keine Feindschaft mit den Sin´dorei oder den Sehern, da sie friedliche Handlungen vorzieht
als die feindlichen oder kriegerischen. 

und mit:

Name: Eleniar

Rasse: Mensch

Klasse: Paladin

Beschreibung: Ein Paladin der ohne Ordenszugehörigkeit lebt und sich lieber auf Kampfeskraft, denn auf Worte verlässt.

-----

Phipush mit:

 Name: Megisto

Klasse: Schamane

Rasse: Draenei

Besonderheiten: Trägt eine blaue Rüstung und 2 Äxte.

-----

Schamy1 mit:

  Name: Dweencore

Rase: Untot

Klasse: Hexenmeister

Zugehörigkeit: In Shattrath ist er eher neutral.
In Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Verlassenen ist für ihn der packt mit der Horde kein Zweckbündnis.
Er kämpft mit und für die Horde.
Außerhalb der großen Schlacht zwischen der Allianz und der Horde, hilft er nur seinen neuen oder alten Freunden.
Aber auch alleine kann er recht gut Leben.

Aussehen: Eine lange dreckige Rot-Braune Stoffrobe verdeckt seine Knochen Beine.
Von seinem grünen Gesicht ist nicht viel zu erkennen, da die Kapuze der Robe darüber hängt,
doch seine rot leuchteten Augen kann man nicht übersehen.
Um seinem Rücken ist eine kleine Reisetasche gebunden, auf der ein Totenschädel liegt.
Auf seiner linken Seite trägt er ein Schwert und mit einem langen Holzstab, der aussieht als wäre er selbst geschnitzt, stützt er sich.
Er wird außerdem von seinen Dämonen blau angeleuchtet.

Charaktereigenschaften:
Ein eher düsterer Geselle.
Was viele aber nicht wissen ist, dass er einen sehr großen Humor hat.
Er liebt es ganz und gar nicht wenn er im Mittelpunkt steht, im Gegenteil, er hasst es.
Was er aber liebt ist gutes Essen und Trinken.
Nur selten ist er am Abend nicht betrunken.
Er versteht es seine Gegner zu quälen, um ihnen Informationen zu entlocken oder sie damit zu töten.
Was ihn oder den ein oder anderen schon nützlich war.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

Raphaelio wusste augenblicklich, was er tun würde, wenn er Shattrath mit dem Zug der Seher erreicht hätte. Er würde
eine Taverne eröffnen! 
Jedoch, das muss man zugeben, hatte er mit etwas anderem gerechnet als dem, was man ihm am Ende zugeteilt hatte. 
In seinen Augen war es kein richtiges Gebäude, auch wenn ihm die Draenei dies zusicherten. Es war im Grunde nicht 
mehr als eine große, halbe Kuppel. Keine Türen! Die Hälfte des Gebäudes war ohne Wand, offen hin zur Straße, auf der 
sich allerhand Wesen herumtrieben. Das untere Viertel von Shattrath, der vom Licht geweihten Stadt, in der die Naaru 
residierten. Sehr gläubig war Raphaelio nie gewesen, aber beim Anblick der Naaru war völlig verzaubert gewesen und 
hatte seine Taverne nach ihnen benannt. Ein Tresen folgte der Wand auf kompletter Länge, es gab keine dunkle Ecke 
und keinen Platz an einer Wand. Das verhinderte freilich nicht, dass sich so manche zwielichtige Gestalt hierhin verirrte. 
Da Raphaelio nur gegen Vorrauszahlung etwas von seinen Kostbaren Getränken und Speisen herausrückte, war es ihm 
gleich. Der Einzige, der anschreiben durfte, war Kant, sein erster und treuester Kunde. Da der Ork Streithähne nicht 
ausstehen konnte, diente er zugleich als freiwilliger Rausschmeisser.

[Raphaelios Aktionen markiere ich mit einem R zu Beginn jeder Zeile, Kant wird mit einem K markiert]

R *poliert einen Tonbecher*
R "Es ist noch nicht viel los hier, heute Morgen, nicht wahr?"
K "Nein."
K *nimmt einen Schluck von seinem Eberschnaps und rülpst leise*
K "T´schuldige, ich weiß ja, du magst das nicht."
R *verdreht die Augen*
R "Solange du es nicht mit Absicht machst, du großer Recke und Schnapsvernichter."


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

[ Dann verirre ich mich mal nach Shattrath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Name: Berog
Rasse: Oger
Klasse: Krieger
Zugehörigkeit: Clanlos
Aussehen: Er hat blaue Haut und scheint für einen Oger etwas zu klein (etwas größer als ein Taure) dafür umso dicker zu sein. Eine verrostete Kettenhose schützt seine Beine, seine einzige Bewaffnung scheint ein grob behauener Baumstamm, den er mit einem Lederriemen an seinen Rücken gebunden hat, zu sein.
Charaktereigenschaften: Für einen Oger scheint er recht klug zu sein, doch bevorzugt er die einfache Sprache. Manchmal scheinen ihn jedoch Geistesblitze zu erhellen, von denen er selbst wohl mehr verwirrt ist als die Zuhörer.]

*Durch das belebt Treiben der Straßen sieht man schon von weitem den Kopf des Ogers durch die Masse dringen. Kurz vor der Taverne schiebt er einen Mann, in schwarze Kleidung gehüllt und mit schwerem Sack auf dem Rücken, der scheinbar nach etwas besonderem in der Taverne Ausschau hält, um diese schließlich zu betreten*
Tagchen.
*setzt sich mit traurigem Gesichtsausdruck auf den Boden vor der Bar um die Möbel nicht zu beschädigen und wendet sich dem Blutelfen zu*
Habt ihr was zu trinken für mich? 
*seufzt laut*
Ich hoffe doch etwas Starkes.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio scheint erstaunt ob seines neuesten Kunden*
"Werten Tag wünsche ich auch Euch. Natürlich habe ich etwas für einen... Mann Eurer... Statur.
Ein Fässlein zwergischen Dunkelbräus, nur 8 Silberstücke!"
*Hebt das Fass unter dem Tresen hervor und wischt einmal mit der Hand darüber*
"Nun?"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*seufzt noch lauter als beim ersten Mal*
Klingt gut.
*greift nach einem kleinen Lederbeutel an seiner Hose und bindet ihn umständlich auf*
Einen Moment.
*hält den Beutel an sein Auge um hineinzusehen, schüttelt ihn kräftig bis er schließlich das Objekt der Begierde gefunden hat. Zwei Finger in den scheinbar viel zu kleinen Beutel quetschend, zieht er endlich ein paar Silbermünzen aus dem Lederbeutel*
Stimmt, glaub ich.
*Legt die Münzen vor den Blutelf*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

R *sieht die fettigen Münzen, und zählt neun*
R "Ja, das stimmt so, vielen Dank der Herr."
R *mit einem Lappen in der Hand fegt er die Münzen in eine Holzschatulle, die 
er daraufhin gleich wieder unter der Theke deponiert*
R "Genießt den Trunk."
K "Wie heiste denn, Großer?
K *hebt sein Glas an die Lippen nur um erstaunt festzustellen, dass es leer ist*
K "Mich nennt man Karg."
K *stellt das Glas demonstrativ vor dem Blutelfen ab*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*grinst den Orc mit einem dümmlich wirkenden, aber denoch freundlichen Grinsen an*
Ich bin Berog, Krieger vom Klan der...
*Trauer macht sich auf seinem Gesicht breit*
Nur Krieger. Trotzdem schön euch kennen zu lernen.
*nimmt einen großen Zug von seinem Fässchen*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

R *betrachtet das leere Glas vor ihm, rührt sich jedoch nicht*
K "Berog. Schöner Name. Ich bin vom Klan Endzeit!"
K *klopft sich auf die Brust und verweist auf seinen Wappenrock*
K "Weshalb habt ihr keinen Klan?"
K *schiebt das leere Glas ein Stückchen weiter zu Raphaelio hin*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

Blöde Sachen passiert.
*Die Trauer macht sich wieder auf seinem Gesicht breit, bis er sie mit einem weiteren Schluck Bier runterschluckt*
Ich kann froh sein, dass ich nur klanlos bin und nicht tot. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das wirklich besser ist.
*als wolle er die Gedanken ertränken nimmt er noch einen Schluck Bier*
Habe Anführer herausgefordert. Habe Angst bekommen. Habt ihr schonmal einen Oger gesehen der Angst hat?
Oger machen sowas nicht. Aber ich habe gemacht! Hab ich dumm gemacht!
*haut sich die Hand auf die Stirn*
Ganz dumm gemacht.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

K *mustert den Oger nochmals von oben bis unten, und klopft gegen das leere Glas*
K "Du bist auch nicht sehr groß für einen Oger. Ich schätzte dein Anführer ist um einiges Größer, was?"
R *ignoriert weiterhin das Glas*
R "Nun, dann wird das wahrlich nicht klug gewesen sein, den Anführer herauszufordern."
R *legt die Ellenbogen auf den Tresen und beugt sich ein wenig nach vorne*
R "Wollt Ihr uns erzählen, wie es dazu kam? Wenn mir die Geschichte gefällt, gibt es auch einen
Eberschnaps für Umsonst!"
K "Bekomme ich auch wieder einen?"
K *wedelt mit dem Glas vor der Nase des Elfen*

[Wie gefällt dir mein Spiel bisher?^^]


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*seufzt laut und scheint in Gedanken scheinbar abzuwägen, ob der Alkohol die Geschichte wert ist*
Also gut.
Ich war eigentlich nie gut in Kämpfen. Habe imme nur draufgehauen, bis tot war. Andere haben auch so gemacht, aber mich ausgelacht. Weiß nicht warum.
*ein weiteres Mal macht sich Trauer auf seinem Gesicht breit*
Blöde Anderen.
*kratzt sich am Kopf um seine Gedanken wieder zu ordnen*
Wollte auch garnicht kämpfen. Wisst ihr, ich wollte Schamane werden.
*seine Augen glänzen während er spricht*
Blitze zaubern, Elemente rufen, das wäre toll.
*seufzt*
Aber die Alten haben gesagt "Nur mit zwei Köpfen kannst du Schamane werden". Wollte aber trotzdem Schamane werden. Und wenn ich Anführer wäre, hätten sie mir das beibringen müssen.

[Gefällt mir ganz gut, genauso wie "Das Erwachen", das ich nebenher lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

[oh Gott, das ist so grässlich geschrieben, da ist nur der Prolog gut, aber dafür ist der richtig gut *eigenlob*]
[Die Geschichte zur Gilde Endzeit tippe ich auch ab, die aber nur grob, damit man weiß was die so in der 
Scherbenwelt treiben. Den Thread findest du ein bisschen weiter unten.]

K *schaut ein wenig ungläubig*
K "Ein Schamane?"
K *mustert den Oger nochmals, als hätte er bisher etwas übersehen*
K "Ich kenne ein paar Schamanen. Wenn du dir ein wenig was von denen abschaust, kannste ja vielleicht auch 
einer werden!"
K *denkt angestrengt nach*
K "Also zuallererst brauchst du einen Bart. Be uns tragen alle Schamanen einen Bart."
R *rollt mit den Augen*
R "Ein Bart macht einen noch lange nicht zu einem Zauberwirker! Dazu muss nicht nur der Geist stark sein,
das Blut muss auch die Magie in sich tragen."
R *macht ein weises Gesicht*
R "Als jemand der unter Magiern lebte weiß ich, worauf es ankommt. Man braucht Magiefähiges Blut."
K *Kratzt sich am blanken Kopf und überdenkt die Worte des Elfen*
R "Ansonsten ist das eine interessante Geschichte. Doch sagt mir, war Euer Anführer wirklich so viel größer
als Ihr?"
R *schenkt einen Eberschnaps für den Oger ein, ignoriert aber das Glas des Orks*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*lacht laut*
Größer?
*stellt sich auf und streckt seinen Arm in die Höhe*
So groß mindestens! Er hat einen der Grollhufbullen mit einem einzigen Schlag seiner Axt den Schädel eingeschlagen!
Das Fell trug er zu jeder Gelegenheit und bisher ist jeder, der ihn herausforderte unter der Erde gelandet!
*nimmt einen weiteren Schluck von dem Bier um seine Kehle zu befeuchten*
Ich weiß selbst nicht, was mich dazu getrieben hat. Bin in der Nacht vor dem Kampf weggelaufen. Wenn ich zurückkomme werden sie mich töten. 
*schaudert*

[ Die Geschichte werde ich mir auch ansehen, dein Schreibstil ist echt genial.]


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

[HAllo hier bin ich ^^ naja hier mein char
NAme :Lok Adare=dreaneisch Das feuer
Geshclecht weiblich
Rasse dreanei
Klasse schamanin
Bemerkung: trägt eine peinahe vollkommen rote ketten rüstung nur der großteil der schuterstücke ist blau auf ihnenn tanze je schulter drei kleine flammen auch streitkolben und schild sind rot  sie hat sich auf das elementar des feuers spezialisiert und gehört zu den aldor hegt aber keine feindschaft mit den sin dorei oder den sehern da sie friedliche handlungen vorzieht als die feindlichen oder kriegerischen in ihrer begleitung ist eleniar (siehe auf goldenen schwingen) er hingegen gehört den shatar an und bevorzugt die sachen mit seiner magie bzw mit seinen waffen zu erledigen(den namen lok adare habe ich aus wow habe mit jemanden ein paar wörter in richtigem dreanisch lösen lassen)Lok adare=L Eleniar=E

*lok adare und eleniar gehen in die teverne und setzen sich nebeneinander an einen tisch* L" heer wirt können sie mir bitte einen mondbeerensaft geben und meinem freund hier ein bier" E=" he ich kann doch nicht zu lassen wie jemand von tollwütigen orks getötet wird und ich meine damit höllenorcs und nicht eure rasse ork 
L=*lacht*
E=*lacht mit*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

[Wenn du nach jeder Aktion oder jeder Aussage einmal Enter drückst, ist alles gut geordnet untereinander und damit
besser lesbar. Du spielst nun einen Mensch-Paladin ohne Orden und eine Draenei-Schamanin. Vielleicht solltest du versuchen,
dich klarer auszudrücken. Ist nur ein guter Rat von mir.]

K "Hah! Dachte ich doch, dass der Anführer der Größte ist!"
K *schaut zum Wirt*
K "was ist eigentlich mit mir? Bekomme ich garnichts mehr?"
R *schenkt dem Ork mit einem Seufzen ein*
R "Das ist das Letzte, bis du deine Zeche bezahlst."
R *wendet sich den neuen Kunden zu*
R "Natürlich die Dame, kommt sofort. Ich schätzte, der Herr zahlt? Das macht 12 Silber für den Saft, und 3 für 
das Bier."
R *mit unschuldiger Mine*
R "Der Mondbeerensaft ist hier nur schwer zu bekommen, ich bitte den hohen Preis zu entschuldigen."
R *stellt die Getränke auf den Tisch und klettert wieder hinter den Tresen*
R *schmeichelnd*
R "Eine Dame mit solch einer Präsenz wird sicher die eine oder andere Anektode zum Besten geben können,
nicht wahr?"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*nimmt noch einen großen Schluck von seinem Bier um dann die Neuankömmlinge zu mustern*
Hallo. Ich bin Berog. Und ihr seid?
*blickt neugierig auf die Rüstung und die Verzauberungen der Schamanin*

[ Kannst du mir den Link zu der anderen Geschichte geben, bin gleich mit der ersten durch und hoffe doch, da kommt noch was von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, hat sich erledigt, hab sie gefunden^^]


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

L=" Ich muss euch leider enttäuschen, aber ich denke ich habe vorerst genug von festen beziehungen erst kürzlich hat meine Beziehung versucht mich umzubringen keine schöne gute Nacht Geschichte"
L=*legt 15silbermünzen vor die Nase des Barkeepers*
L= "Es geht auf meine rechnung einverstanden???"
E=" einverstanden"
L=" Wie sind eigentlich eure Namen??"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

[Wie Bereits erwähnt, klingt es sehr viel besser wenn du "OK" weglässt. Mach das zum Beispiel so:
L "Ich bezahle die Rechnung, einverstanden?"
E *grummelnd*
E "Einverstanden." ]

R "Ich bin Raphaelio von Sonnenhain, Koch, Weinhändler und Betreiber dieser Taverne. Dies hier 
ist Kant, der an einem meiner Hocker festgewachsen ist."
R "zeigt mit einer eleganten Geste auf den Ork*
K *grinst*
K "Jau, Kant ist mein Name, Sohn vom alten Jarrom."
R *nimmt die Münzen entgegen*
R "Vergebt mir meine Neugierde, doch sie frisst mich manchmal auf! Was hat es mit dem Mordversuch
auf sich?"
R *schmeichelnd sprich*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Elfen verwundert an*
Wie heißt du? Rapha?
Komischer Name.
*grinst den Ork an*
Kant besserer Name.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

R *tut ein wenig beleidigt wegen der Unterbrechung des Ogers*
R "Raphaelio ist mein Name, und es ist ein sehr guter!"
K "Ein Oger mag eben einfache Sachen lieber als kompliziertes. Ist eben
kein Elf. Jedes Volk ist anders, hat andere Stärken und Schwächen. Das
sagt Karg, und der hat Recht."
K *tut ein wenig auf weiser Mann*

[Verdammt, ich komme schon mit den Namen durcheinander. Karg ist der
Leiter von Endzeit, mein Schnapssäufer hier heißt Kant.]


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

L=" Ich Pflege keinen hass gegen euer Volk nein , aber ich Pflege hass gegen diesen HAxenmeister erst hat er micht verführt und dan versucht mich zu erdolchen mitten in der NAcht ist das zu Glauben ??"
E=" *leicht übermütig * mhh du weißt doch sollte Ich Ihn sehen ist Er sofor einen Kopf kürzer"
L=*lächelt*"Danke"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

[Werde ich dann mal flott bei meinen Posts editieren, nicht das sich gleich wer fragt wie denn der Ork nun heißt]

*nickt dem Ork zu und lacht*
Ein guter Name und ein guter Geist! Kluger Ork.
*wendet sich wieder zu dem Elfen*
Raphaelion ist aber trotzdem ein kompli...schwieriger Name.
*fügt nach kurzem Nachdenken hinzu*
Aber bestimmt ein guter für Elfen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

R *ein wenig unsicher*
R "Ja, für einen Elfen wie mich ist das ein ausgezeichneter Name."

*alle lauschen den Ausführungen der Draenei*

R "Unglaublich! Ein Elfenhexer wollte Euch töten?"
R *kratzt sich am Kinn und denkt kurz nach*
R "Wie heißt dieser Mann? Vielleicht kenne ich ihn?"
K "Feige, sowas. Takana sagt, wer einen schlafenden Gegner tötet ist feige,
und er hat Recht."
K *denkt nach*
K "Meine Leute haben immer Recht."
K *lacht*
K "Deshalb bin ich ja bei ihnen! Rapha, gib mir noch einen Schnaps! 
Auf meine Leute!"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*gibt dem Ork einen Klaps auf die Schultern*
Du bist ein guter Ork. Guter Name, guter Geist und sogar guter Name für Elf.
*nickt dem Ork anerkennend zu*
Bestimmt bist du auch ein guter Kämpfer.


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

L= *lacht* "ich finde ihn sympatisch mhh wie viel schulden hat er bei euch ähmm...Raphaelian?? oh ich hoffe das ist richtig ich habe ein große namenschwäche"*grinst*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

K *boxt dem Oger freundschaftlich in die Rippen*
K "Jau, das bin ich! Der alte Jarrom hat seine Burschen gut erzogen!"
K *zieht seine beiden Äxte und vollführt einfache Kunststücke damit*
R *ignoriert das Getue der beiden Muskelprotze*
R "Raphaelion, werde Dame. Der hier, *deutet auf Kant* hat schon 2 Goldstücke und 26 Silberlinge auf seiner Rechnung stehen."
K *dreht sich blitzschnell um*
K "ich bin vielleicht nicht ganz nüchtern, aber eins weiß ich! So viel habe ich noch nicht gesoffen!"
R *zieht einen Pergamentstreifen aus seiner Geldkiste*
R "Ich habe alles aufgeschrieben, es hat schon seine Richtigkeit so!"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*kichert*
Und ein guter Trinker bist du auch!
*trinkt noch einen Schluck von dem Fässlein und bemerkt traurig, das dieses fast leer ist*
Mist.
*beginnt ein weiteres Mal in dem Beutel nach Geld zu suchen*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

K *bemerkt, dass der Oger finanzielle Schwierigkeiten hat*
K "Sag mal, Berog, wie gut bist du noch gleich im Kämpfen?"


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

L=*legt vor die Nase des Orcs "goldstücke und 50 Silberstücke *" hier ich denke das reicht vor erst für deine schulden"
E=*schütelt den Kopf* " Du bist echt gutmütig es kann ein Segen sein aber meistens ist es ein Fluch"
L=" Dann lebe ich mit dem Fluch"*grinst vielsagend und nippt an dem Saft* 
E=" Ich könnte ihn testen ....selbst verständlich ohne Magie"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Biher habe ich noch alles tot bekommen, warum fragst du?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

K *überrumpelt von der Großzügigkeit der Draenei*
K "Ich kann das nicht so einfach annehmen, Frau Schamanin."
K *senkt sein Haupt leicht als Zeichen der Ehrerbietung*
K "Dafür muss ich mich erkenntlich zeigen. Sagt mir nur, wie ich Euch helfen kann!"
R *stibitzt das Geld während Kant noch zur Draenei sieht*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

K *dreht sich wieder zum Oger hin*
K "Weil es hier immer Arbeit gibt! Wenn Karg und die Anderen vom Clan micht nicht brauchen, 
habe ich immer Zeit für mich selbst. Die nutzte ich wie die anderen auch um Geld als Söldner 
zu verdienen."
R *lacht schallend*
R "Du nutzt deine Zeit um Geld zu vertrinken, du Schnapsnase!"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*trinkt das Fass leer und blickt den ork dankbar an*
Eine gute Idee. Aber ich verrate euch ein Geheimnis.
*flüstert zu dem Ork, in einer Lautstärke das es denoch jeder im Gasthaus ohne Probleme hören kann*
Die Keule ist nur Abschreckung. Eigentlich ringe ich viel lieber.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

K *lauscht dem Oger*
K "Mhh. Arokka macht man aber trotzdem am Besten mit der Keule platt."
R *Hat das Geflüster mit seinen scharfen Elfenohren deutlich verstanden, sagt aber nichts*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*legt die Stirn in Falten*
Arokka?
*grübelt ein wenig und seine Gesichtszüge hellen sich wieder auf*
Vogelmenschen! Die sind seltsam. Verhalten sich immer so komisch. Haben mich sogar angegriffen, als ich hierhin kam.
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Mag die nicht.


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

L=*lacht* " ähm orc vermisst ihr nicht gerade euer geld"*lässt die übrigen Silberstücke in der HAnd des Barkeepers in Flammen aufgehen die noch übrig gewesen wären und diese erscheinen in Lok adares hand welche wiederum diese Silberstücke in die Hände des Orks gibt*"HIer passt das nächste mal besser auf"*setzt sich wieder hin und grinst zufrieden *
E=" mhh ein Oger der gerne ringt komisch aber nicht unmöglich mhh wollt Ihr euch nicht in dem bewaffneten Kampfen üben??Ich kann euch vielleicht einiges beibringen"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

K *tut wichtig*
K "Nicht alle sind böse, aber eben doch viele. Und da sie ständig angreifen gibt es Kopfgelder und sonstige
Aufträge von den Sha´tar wie auch von der Miliz des Unteren Viertels."
K *grinst*
K "Die kleinen Kerle machen wir zusammen locker fertig. Na, was sagst du?"
R "Sie sind aber auch schnell und gerissen."
R *zeigt auf die Kettenhose des Ogers*
R "Das ist schonmal ein guter Anfang."


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*grinst den Mann herausfordernd an*
Wir können auch ringen. Vielleicht kann ich euch was beibringen.
*lacht laut*
Es ist schwer eine richtige Ogerrüstung zu bekommen. Ein Goblin wollte mir eine verkaufen, aber viel zu teuer!
*grinst den Ork an*
Klingt aber nach einem guten Angebot.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

R "Hey!"
K "Was?" 
K *sieht das Silber vor ihm*
K "Da hast du, du Schlitzohr!"
K *wirft die Silberstücke nach dem Elfen*
K "Dafür gibt es aber noch ein Fass für meinen neuen Freund hier und
einen Schlauch mit deinem süßen Rum für mich!"
R *zieht ein genervtes Gesicht und sammelt das Silber vom Boden auf*
R "Kommt gleich."
R *leises Geflüster, das niemand hört*
R "Wie ein Goblin muss ich hier jetzt am Boden kriechen und Münzen aufheben."
K "Danke Euch, Lady."
K *nickt der Schamanin zu*
K *zum Oger*
K "Na dann trinken wir noch zu Ende, dann machen wir uns auf! Der Tag ist ja
noch jung, und ich weiß, wo wir einen Auftrag bekommen."


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

E=*lacht* naja ich werde zwar verlieren aber warum nicht *gibt seine Waffen bei Lok Adare ab*"passt bite gut auf sie auf"*grinst*
L=*nimmt die waffen entgegen*"Natürlich weißt du doch"*grinst immernoch*"bitte sehr"
E=" Gut dann lass und ringen"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*nickt dem Ork zu*
Danke. 
*trommelt während er auf sein Bier wartet mit den Fingern auf den Thresen*
Woher bekommst du denn den Auftrag? Ich bin noch nicht lange hier.
*wendet sich mit einem Grinsen zu dem Mensch*
Später. Versprochen. Jetzt erst trinken und dann gegen Vogelmenschen kämpfen.


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

E=" Na gut" *nimmt sich seine waffen* "mhh Ich muss sowieso noch einen auftrag gegen die Arrakoa erledigen bekomme immerhin 15 Goldstücke dafür"*grinst*" Kommst du auch mit Lok Adare??
L=" Gerne ich muss auch noch ein paar spezielle Federn sammeln"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

R *gibt den Alkohol aus*
R "Wünschen Dame und Paladin auch noch ein Getränk?"
R *räumt die leeren Gefäße weg*

K "Ach, ich kenne da so einen Windhändler. Komischer Kerl, aber er zahlt gut."


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*beginnt sobald er den Alkohol bekommen hat zu trinken*
Windhändler?
*rülpst laut*
Nie gehört.


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

E=" JA ich *trinkt in einem zug sein Bier aus und legt drei Silberstücke auf den Tisch*" ein bier bitte"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

K "Ist ein Astraler."
K *macht eine Geste, als wolle er sich den Kopf verbinden*
K "Besteht nur aus Energie der Bursche, man sieht an ihm nur diese komischen Bandagen
und den magischen Wind, aus dem sie sind. Ein wenig unheimlich, aber harmlos."
R *streicht das Geld ein und holt einen neuen Becher voll Bier*
R "Kommt sofort, Herr Paladin!"

[ So ich bin dann mal schlafen, Morgen früh bin ich wieder da ^^ ]


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*hört dem Ork interessiert zu*
Bestimmt nicht unheimlich.
*schlägt sich auf die Brust*
Ich werde nicht nochmal Angst haben. Auch nicht vor seltsamen Energiewesen!

[Ich werde mich dann auch hinlegen^^ War heute wohl nix mit früh ins Bett gehen^^]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

K *grinst*
K "Umso besser! Denn im Gegensatz zum Windhändler sind die Arokka wirklich gefährlich!"
K *hat einen Geistesblitz*
K "Vielleicht will uns einer vom Clan begleiten? Wir sollten vorher noch die Sehertreppe aufsuchen."

[ Jetzt bin ich wirklich weg^^ ]


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

Name: Megisto
Beruf: Schamane
Volk: Draenei
Besonderheiten: Trägt eine blaue Rüstung und 2 Äxte.

*die Tavernentür öffnet sich und der Draenei setzt siich an einen Tisch*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

R "Ahh, willkommen! Was darf ich Euch anbieten, Herr... ?"
R *mustert den Neuankömmling freundlich*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*winkt dem Draenei*
Hallo.
*trinkt einen Schluck*
Leute aus Klan holen ist imer gut. Sind bestimmt alle gute Klanleute.
Auch alles Orks?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

K "Nein, unser Klan besteht aus vielen verschiedenen Kämpfern, aus allen Völkern der Horde!"
K *klopft sich auf die Brust*
K "Wir kämpfen hier in der Scherbenwelt um zu verhindern, dass die Dämonen sie überrennen. Sollte
das passieren, steht ihnen unsere Heimatwelt Azeroth offen. Das darf niemals passieren!"


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*kratzt sich am Kopf*
Also kommen die ganzen Leute von diesem Azeroth?
Gute Idee mit Dämonentöten.
*nickt*
Mag keine Dämonen. Machen schönen Nagrand kaputt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

K "Jau, wir sind alle aus Azeroth."
K *kratzt sich auch am Kopf*
K "Eigentlich kommen wir Orks ja aus Draenor, aber denn sind wir nach Azeroth gezogen, und
jetzt kommen eben ein paar von uns wieder hierher, um Azeroth zu beschützen."
K *wütendes Gesicht*
K "Wir alle haben zu viel unter den Dämonen gelitten. Das lassen wir nciht mehr zu!"
K *seufzt*
K "Eigentlich kämpfen wir kaum gegen die Dämonen. Unser Hauptziel derzeit sind die Blutelfen
unter der Führung von Kael´Thas, dem bösen Prinzen."


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*ziegt auf den Blutelfen*
Aber der da ist auch Blutelf!
*blickt Raphaelion grimmig an und greift nach seiner Keule*
Schnell bevor er flüchten kann!


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

L=" nein er ist keiner von keal thas männern sonst wäre er nicht hier... aber der vorschlag ist gut ich kann unterstützung bei den aldor suchen"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

R "Lasst bloß die Finger von mir! Ich bin von den Sehern, und nicht von den Irrsinnigen, die noch immer
dem falschen Prinzen folgen!"
K "Jau. Rapha ist ein Guter. Alle in Shattrath sind gut.
K *an Lok Adare gewandt*
K "Die Aldor haben die Aufgabe, die Legion in Schach zu halten, die Seher hingegen bekämpfen Kael´Thas.
Mein Clan steht geschlossen zu den Sehern und ihrer Aufgabe, und wir werden es auch sein, die den
Elfenprinzen bezwingen werden! Lok´Tar!"
K *kippt den Schnaps hinunter und steht auf*
K "Auf, gehen wir zu diesem Windhändler!"

[Der Tag hat nun schon die Mittagszeit erreicht]

*Ein Troll mit seltsamer Rüstung kommt in die Taverne gestiefelt*
"Abmarsch, Kant. Erikk ist wieder da und ruft zu einer Versammlung. Es hat sich etwas ereignet."
K "Was? Ich wusste garnicht, dass Erikk weg ist."
*Der Troll fuchtelt mit einer Holzpuppe vor dem Gesicht des Orks herum*
"Das ist egal, er ist da und will zu allen sprechen."
K *runzelt die Stirn*
K "Worum geht es denn überhaupt?"
"Erikk sagt, er kann Kael´Thas jetzt umbringen. Man, das heißt wir haben diesen Kampf so gut wie gewonnen!"
K *schaut zu Berog*
K "Mhh. Du kannst ja schon mal selbst zum Windhändler gehen oder warten, bis ich wieder da bin. Wir sehen uns!"
K *sieht den Blutelfen genau an*
K "Halt mir meinen Platz frei."
K *an alle*
K "Wir sehen uns wieder!"

*Der Troll und Kant verlassen raschen Schrittes die Taverne Richtung Sehertreppe*

R "Ich hoffe, sie schaffen das. Und noch viel mehr, dass sie dann alle hier feiern werden."


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

Tschüss.
*grunzt*
Jetzt hat er mir garnicht gesagt, wo der komische Händler ist.
*trinkt einen Schluck*
Dann warte ich halt.


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

L=" das ist doch alles das gleich keal thas dient illidian und dieser kil jeaden und dieser wiederum sageras also is das doch das selbe "


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

R *zieht die Augenbrauen hoch*
R "Das würde ich nicht sagen. Laut dem, was die Schattenpriester sagen, hat Kael´Thas sich 
selbstständig gemacht und arbeitet an gefährlichen magischen Waffen, mit deren Hilfe er sich
zum alleinigen Herrscher machen will."
R *fängt an das Glas des Orks zu waschen*
R "Ich frage mich nur, wie Erikk das anstellen will. Ich gebe gerne zu, er ist ein verdammt 
talentierter Magier, aber Kael scheint mir doch noch eine Nummer zu groß für ihn. Einen Zweikampf
wird sich der Untote kaum leisten können."


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich schafft er es. Egal ob mit Magie oder ohne, die Dämonen sollen weg.
Machen Land kaputt, machen Oger kaputt machen Tiere kaputt, machen alles kaputt.
Muss man ihnen heimzahlen.
*trinkt und bemerkt mit traurigem Gesicht, dass sein Bier schon wieder beinah leer ist*


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

[Ups, ganz übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Hatten wir das nicht schon? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du den selben Text schon gebracht hast, @ phipush1]


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

[ Steht so schon auf Seite 3, editierst du da was phipush?]


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

"Ich hätte gern etwas zwergisches Starkbier, Wirt."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Habe nurnoch einen aktiven Charakter, kann mir also den Buchstaben zu Beginn sparen.]
"Ein Zwergenbier, kommt sofort. Das wären 6 Silberlinge."
*stellt das Bier vor dem Draenei ab*


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

*wirft die Münzen auf den Tisch und schlürft etwas an seinem Bier*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

*streicht die Münzen ein und verschwindet hinter dem Tresen*
"Nun, Herr Berog? Darf es für Euch auch noch etwas sein?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*Man hört deutlich das Grummeln von seinem Magen*
Es darf schon was sein...
*trinkt traurig den letzten Schluck Bier*
Aber ich habe kaum noch Geld.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

*seufz*
"Das hat hier unten kaum jemand. Ich hätte auf einen Platz bei der Sehertreppe bestehen sollen."
*schnappt sich einen Eimer, der unter dem Tresen stand*
"Ich bin gleich wieder da."
*geht hinaus um Wasser zu holen*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*nickt*
Und ich passe auf, dass nichts passiert.
*langt über die Theke, schnappt sich einen Krug Bier und leert ihn mit einem Zug aus. Nach einem lautem Rülpser stellt er den leeren Krug wieder zurück*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

*kommt mit einem vollen Eimer Wasser wieder herein und stellt ihn mitten im Raum ab.
Anschließend geht Raphaelio hinter die Theke und sucht nach Seife und Mob*
*Sieht den geleerten Humpen und hebt ihn ins Licht*
"Wo sind denn die Reste hin, die ich immer da reinkippe?"
*bemerkt, was er da eben gesagt hat*
"Ihr müsst wissen, es gibt da so einen Zerschlagenen, der nimmt wirklich alles, was er bekommen
kann..."
*wirft den Humpen in seine Wanne mit Spülwasser*
"Auch egal."
*mehr zu sich selbst*
"Wo ist denn jetzt die Seife?"
*Findet Seife und Mob und beginnt, den Boden zu wischen*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*hickst leise*
Kein Wunder, dass so komisch geschmeckt.
Ich meine, komisch, war keiner da, der getrunken hat.
*verzieht das Gesicht als sein Magen ein weiteres Mal knurrt, noch lauter als beim letzten Mal*
Nehmt ihr auch anderes als Geld? Bitte?
*blickt den Elf mit großen Augen an*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

*hält in seiner Arbeit inne und blickt den Oger an*
"Kommt ganz darauf an, was Ihr anzubieten habt."

[ Deutschland 1:0 Argentinien ]


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Elf dankbar an und kramt in seinem Beutel. Nachdem er den Inhalt seines Beutels auf den Tresen geschüttet hat, Fusseln und anderen Dreck aussortiert hat, hält er dem Raphaelio schließlich einen prachtvoll ausgearbeiteten Goldring vor die Nase. Auf dem Ring ist ein kleiner, ein warmes Licht versträmender Stein zu finden, sowie eine verschnörkelte Gravur*
Hier. Das reicht bestimmt.

[Wundert das wen?^^]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

"Zeigt her!"
*nimmt den Ring schnell an sich und hält ihn ans Licht*
"Mhhh."
*Raphaelio kennt sich mit Magie nicht sehr gut aus, doch auch er merkt, dass in diesem
Ring viel Macht steckt, wie alleine schon der leuchtende Edelstein beweist. Die Gravur
kann er jedoch nicht entziffern, da es sich um Runen der magischen Schrift handelt.
Raphaelio begreift, wie wertvoll der Ring ist*
"Ohh, und wie das reicht!"
*springt hinter die Theke und hebt ein schweres Fass herauf. Die Staubschicht auf dem Fass
wischt er rasch mit einem Lappen beiseite, und ein kleines Schildchen wird sichtbar*
"Der Wein ist noch aus Quel´Thalas, aus der Zeit vor der Geißel! Stürtzt den guten Tropfen
nicht so hinunter wie das Bier, mein großer Freund!"
*kommt wieder hinter der Theke hervor*
"Sagt, habt Ihr Hunger? Aber natürlich habt Ihr den!"
*überschlägt sich fast dabei, dem Oger alles Recht zu machen*
"Ich gehe sogleich zum Rokk und besorge Zutaten für meinen Berühmten Fruchtbraten!
Ich bin gleich wieder da!"
*eilt aus dem Gasthaus*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*kratzt sich am Kopf*
Vielleicht hätte ich ihn nicht hergeben sollen...
*zuckt mit den Schultern und trinkt einen-diesmal nur kleinen- Schluck von dem Wein*
Sehr gut, sehr gut.
*nickt bedächtig*


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

L="mhh was war das?? ... ich ... *füstert eleniar was zu so das keiner es hören kann*
E=" der Oger hat einen ring abgegeben das war es wahrscheinlich aber du denkst doch nicht ...."
L=" Doch genau das denke ich mhh ich kaufe ihm den wirt ab" 
[occ 4:0 Deutschland JUHU]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[DEUTSCHLAND! Blüh im Glanze, dieses Glückes, blühe deutsches VATERLAND!]

*Raphaelio kommt mit einem Goblin im Schlepptau zurück in die Taverne. Der Goblin, allgemein
als "Der Rokk" bekannt, trägt dabei einen schweren Sack auf seinem Rücken. Raphaelio strahlt
über beide Ohren und stellt das Tablett ab, auf dem er ein wunderschönes Aufgebot an 
Früchten hergetragen hat*
"Danke, Rokk, du kannst das Schwein auf dem Tresen abstellen."
Rokk: "Jawoll! War mir ein Vergnügen!"
*kaum hat der große Goblin den Sack abgestellt, verschwindet er auch schon wieder*
"Passt gut auf, das Rezept alleine ist schon so einiges wert!"
*fängt sofort mit der Zubereitung an*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*leckt sich über die Lippen und reibt die Hände aneinander, als er das ganze Essen, wenn auch noch nicht verarbeitet, vor sich sieht*
Das wird ein Fest. Lange nichtsmehr gegessen und dann das!
*reibt sich über den knurrenden Magen*
Du machst Fruchtbraten nicht oft, wenn Rezept so teuer oder?


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

L=" Elf wo ist der ring den ihr vom oger habt eleniar kannst du bitte den goblin fragen??"
E=* stürmt aus dem gasthaus*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*wendet sich an die Draenei*
Warum willst du denn den Ring?


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

L= " ganz einfach es hat was mit den aldor und meinem rang bei ihnen zu tuen... wo habt ihr den ring her ??"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

*hält in seiner Arbeit inne*
"Ihr wollt den Ring? Ohh nein, ich kenne jemanden, in dessen Händen er genau richtig liegt,
und der wird ihn auch bekommen!"
*wendet sich wieder dem Braten zu*
"So einen Fruchtbraten mache ich selten, da habt Ihr recht, mein großer Freund!"


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

Der Ring war ein Geschenk. Von einer Draenei.
*trinkt einen Schluck von dem Wein und man kann deutlich an seinem Gesicht sehen, dass er ihm besser schmeckt als das Bier*
Ich hab gesagt kann nicht gebrauchen, sie wollte mir trotzdem geben, weil ich ihr geholfen habe.


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

E=*kommt wieder rein* "lok adare ich habe ihn"
L=" oh vielen dank eleniar du weißt wie viel er mir bedeutet"*nimmt den ring und steckt ihn sich an den finger*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

[Der Ring ist nicht bei dem Goblin gewesen, so wie ich Schadoweye verstanden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

*betrachtet die Sprechenden*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Also ich sehe den Ring noch in meinen Händen^^ Wenn du den Ring
jetzt nimmst machst du die Chance auf eine tolle Geschichte kaputt.
Komme gleich wieder.]


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*wendet sich zu dem Draenei*
Sagen tust du ja nicht grade viel.
*trinkt einen Schluck Wein und betrachtet den Blutelfen bei seiner Arbeit. Nach einer Weile lässt sein Magen ein weiteres lautes Knurren hören*
Wie lange brauchst du noch?


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

E=*muss grinsen*
L=" mhh was ist los .. oh nein sag nicht das ... duu "
*Der ring verpufft in einer kleinen wolke von heiligem licht*
E= *in ihr kocht die wut * grr na warte *sagt das wort * ADARE*der Paladin steht in flammen und ist nur erschrocken brennt aber nciht wirklich und rennt hin und her**lacht laut los*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*lacht beim Anblick des herumrennenden Paladins laut*
Das lässt fast Hunger vergessen!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[wtf O.o Ich hatte eher gedacht, du editierst den vorherigen post um, aber wenn es dir so lieber ist. Ich ignoriere
den brennenden Paladin trotzdem, kein Schamane würde sowas machen (Schamanen sind ruhig und weise, nicht
Jähzornig)]

"Der braucht noch eine Weile im Ofen."
*macht den Ofen auf und gießt noch etwas Bratensaft über das Schwein,
heitzt anschließend das Feuer weiter auf*
"Der Ring ist in meinem Besitz und wird es bleiben. Ich werde ihn an Erikk
verkaufen. Wenn jemand ein Artefakt gebrauchen kann, dann er."
*kratzt sich am Kopf*
"Wollte Kant nicht gleich wiederkommen?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Hoffentlich nix passiert. 
*lehnt sich ein wenig zurück und sieht auf die belebte Straße*
Scheint nicht da zu sein.


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

L=" eleras*die flammen sind erloschen und eleniar setzt sich wieder neben lok adare*" ich brauche ihn ja nur kurz und nicht für immer"

[Ausnahmen bestätigen dir Regel]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Das lasse ich gelten. Aber sollte der Paladin nicht böse darauf sein? Ich meine, ICH wäre böse wenn mich wer anzündet^^]

*überlegt kurz*
"Nein. Den gebt Ihr dann nicht wieder her, so wichtig, wie er für Euch zu sein scheint.
Und wer sagt mir, dass Eure Geschichte stimmt? Schamanen haben mit heiliger Magie
nichts zu tun."
*holt den Braten aus dem Ofen und fängt an, ihn zu garnieren*


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

Name: Dweencore

Rase: Untot

Klasse: Hexenmeister

Zugehörigkeit: In Shattrath ist er eher neutral.
In Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Verlassenen ist für ihn der packt mit der Horde kein Zweckbündnis.
Er kämpft mit und für die Horde.
Außerhalb der großen Schlacht zwischen der Allianz und der Horde, hilft er nur seinen neuen oder alten Freunden.
Aber auch alleine kann er recht gut Leben.

Aussehen: Eine lange dreckige Rot-Braune Stoffrobe verdeckt seine Knochen Beine.
Von seinem grünen Gesicht ist nicht viel zu erkennen, da die Kapuze der Robe darüber hängt,
doch seine rot leuchteten Augen kann man nicht übersehen.
Um seinem Rücken ist eine kleine Reisetasche gebunden, auf der ein Totenschädel liegt.
Auf seiner linken Seite trägt er ein Schwert und mit einem langen Holzstab, der aussieht als wäre er selbst geschnitzt, stützt er sich.
Er wird außerdem von seinen Dämonen blau angeleuchtet.

Charaktereigenschaften:
Ein eher düsterer Geselle.
Was viele aber nicht wissen ist, dass er einen sehr großen Humor hat.
Er liebt es ganz und gar nicht wenn er im Mittelpunkt steht, im Gegenteil, er hasst es.
Was er aber liebt ist gutes Essen und Trinken.
Nur selten ist er am Abend nicht betrunken.
Er versteht es seine Gegner zu quälen, um ihnen Informationen zu entlocken oder sie damit zu töten.
Was ihn oder den ein oder anderen schon nützlich war.


*Setzt sich in die nähe des Tresen*
Seine Augen leuchten dunkel Rot und bedrohlich.

[Ganzer Post würde nochmal überarbeitet]


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*blickt voller Vorfreude auf den Braten, als sein Magen ein weiteres Mal grummelt*
Schamanen mögen Elemente. Hat Krok immer gesagt. Und Krok hat Recht, der ist nämlich Schamane. Hat nie heilige Magie gesagt.
Und Diebe gibt es viel zu oft.
*nickt eifrig*


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

E=*drohend *"adare machst du das noch einmal unterstütze ich dich nicht mehr dau weißt was dann passiert??"
L*schluckt* .mhh jaaaa ...*wendet sich zum elfen * er hat die illusion mit heiliger magie erschaffen und wenn ihr wollt gebe ich euch mein Feuertotem und das bedeutet mir sehr viel mein name heißt übersetzt schließlich Das Feuer"


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

*kichert leise*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Einleitunspost und so... es gibt keine dunklen Ecken @ Schamy1]

"Das Feuer, soso. Eine Frau von Eurem Temprament sollte man wohl nicht reizen. Trotzdem,
Euer Totem interessiert micht nicht."
*trägt die Schwere Platte mit dem großen, duftenden, schmackhaften, gut durchgebackenen 
Früchtebraten zum Oger*
"Lasst es Euch schmecken, mein Freund! Das ist es mir wert."
*sieht zum Untoten, der ganz offen seine dunkle Seite zeigt*
"Wünscht ihr etwas, mein Herr?"
*Raphaelio fühlt sich deutlich unwohl*


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

_Wer kichert hier den ?
_*Umschau*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*scheint sowohl den Untoten, der gerade hereingekommen ist zu bemerken, noch scheint ihn das Fehlen von Kant noch zu stören, als er den Braten vor die Nase gesetzt bekommt. Da er ein wenig mit den Essgewohnheiten der anderen Völker vertraut ist, isst er langsamer als normal, was ihn allerdings nicht daran hindert, seinen Bauch und den Boden mit Essensresten zu verschmieren*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

*Kant kommt raschen Schrittes in die Taverne. Bei ihm ist der gleiche Troll, von dem er abgeholt wurde.
Ebenso wird Kant von einem Untoten begleitet, der an seinem Gürtel zwei kurze Schwerter trägt. 
Das erscheinen des Untoten ist schlicht und düster, im gegensatz zum auffallenden Erscheinen des
Trolls*
"Berog! Hast du Lust uns zu begleiten? Wir ziehen in den Nethersturm und werden die Stadt der Astralen
sehen! Du weißt doch, diese Kerle die nur Luft und etwas Stoff sind. Wie der Windhändler!"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Diese Taverne hat keine Fenster. Am besten nochmal die Beschreibung des Gasthauses durchlesen^^ ]

R "Wie ich sehe, schmeckt es Euch."
R *seufzt ob des Essverhalten des Ogers*
R_ der schöne Braten..._
*sieht Kant hereinstürmen. Ald dieser mit sprechen feritg ist...*
R "Kant! Du kommst mir gerade recht! Kannst du Erikk Foster herbringen? Es ist wirklich wichtig!"
K "Was? Erikk? Wieso?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*blickt verwundert zu dem Ork und schluckt das gerade abgebissene Stück Fleisch runter*
Klar. 
*wirft einen traurigen Blick auf sein Essen*
Haben wir noch Zeit? Hab immernoch Hunger...


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

L&E= "wir kommen auf jeden fall mit"
L=" selbst wenn ich zu den aldor gehöre und?? ich denke nicht das ich euch schaden werde ich gebe euch mein wort darauf"
E=" mhh ok wenn sie ihr wort gibt könnt ihr euch auf sie verlassen ich streife schon deit 2 jahren durch die scherbenwelt mit Adare"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

*Kant ist jetzt völlig verwirrt*
K "Nicht alle auf einmal!"
K *zum Oger*
K "Ja wir haben noch Zeit."
K *Zum Elfen*
K "Ich werde Erikk nicht wegen einer Belanglosigkeit von seiner Arbeit abhalten!"
K *Zur Draenei und dem Paladin*
K "Wieso wollt ihr mit uns? Ich habe den Oger eingeladen."
K *ist verwirrt. Der Untote starrt die Draenei an während der Troll nur den Braten im Auge hat*
Troll: "Kann ich ein Bein haben? Wär echt nett, man!"
R *gesellt sich zu Kant und zeigt ihm den Ring*
R "Dieser Ring ist magisch und sehr mächtig. Ich bin mir sicher, dass er ihn wird brauchen können!"


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*blickt zu dem Troll und scheint sehr lange zu überlegen. Sein Blick wandert langsam zu dem Braten und dann wieder zu dem Troll, bis er schließlich eine Entscheidung getroffen hat*
Aber nur weil du Freund von Kant bist.
*reißt das gewünschte Stück Fleisch ab und legt es etwas abseits neben dem Braten, an dem er sich dann wieder sattfrisst*


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

Dweencore fragt ''Könnte ich vielleicht ein Bier bekommen ?''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

R "Bier? Ja gleich."
*Der Troll nimmt das angebotene Stück Fleisch dankend an*
"Bist ein echter Freund man! Hier, nimm das."
*reicht dem Oger eine kleine Holzpuppe*
"Hält böse Geister fern. Und auch kleine Dämonen."
K "Mhh, in Ordnung."
K *spricht zu dem Untoten in seiner Begleitung*
K "geh zu Erikk und sag ihm, dass es hier etwas gibt, das ihn interessieren könnte."
K *Zu Raphaelio*
K "Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass der Ring mehr kann als glitzern. 
Sonst macht Erikk Hackfleisch aus uns."
*Der Untote verlässt raschen Schrittes den Raum, jedoch nicht ohne vorher dem 
Hexenmeister einen bösen Blick zuzuwerfen*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*greift nach der Puppe und verschmiert sie somit sofort mit der Bratensoße*
Danke. 
*steckt die Puppe sorgsam in seinen Beutel*
Schutz immer gut.
*spült den nächsten Bissen mit etwas von dem Wein runter und rülpst, so dass Speichel und Essensreste über die Theke fliegen. Davon scheinbar völlig unbeeindruckt isst er weiter*


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

_Dweencore denkt:Was der Untot wohl von mir wollte 
_ Aber schnell denkt er nur noch an das bier
_Ich hoffe es kommt gleich_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

R *sieht dem Untoten beim betreten der Straße nach. Beim Rülpsen des Ogers dreht er sich um und sieht die Schweinerei.*
R _naja, zumindest wird mir der Aufwand hier entlohnt..._
R *geht hinter die Theke und sucht nach einem sauberen Becher, den er mit einfachem Bier füllt*
R "Hier ist Euer Bier. Das mach 5 Silberstücke."
K *setzt sich neben den Oger und den Troll*
K "Was ist hier passiert dass Rapha dir ein solches Festmahl spendiert? Hast du einen Schatz in deinem Beutel versteckt gehabt?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*nickt dem Ork zu*
Ja. Hab einen Ring gefunden. Sah hübsch aus. Aber konnte ihn nicht gebrauchen. Also hab ich ihn hierfür eingetauscht.
*deutet auf den Braten, von dem nurnoch die Hälft übrig ist und das Fass Wein*
Ist besser als blöder Ring.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

K "Der Ring ist von dir?"
K *sieht den Elfen zweifelnd an*
K "Ich hoffe es war kein Fehler, nach Erikk zu rufen..."


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

[sry war gerade auf klo ^^, deswegen etwas später geschreiben]

''Ah danke''*trink*
*10 Münzen auf den Tisch wirf*
''Den rest kannst du behalten''
''Ach noch was , wenn die Münzen noch voller Blut sind entschulige ich mich dafür''
''Habe Gester einen Nachtelfen darum erleichter wenn de verstehst was ich meine''
*Laut lach*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

Nicht mein Ring. Nicht von Anfang an. War ein Geschenk von einer Draenei.
*beißt von dem Braten ab*
Hat auch gesagt, sei wertvoll. War traurig dabei.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

R *hebt die Münzen nur mit einem lappen auf*
R "Zu gütig..."
R _Oh je, ich hoffe bloß der macht keinen Ärger!_
R *hat echte Schwierigkeiten, seine Angst noch zu verbergen*
K "Dann scheint der Ring ein Geschenk gewesen zu sein, dass mit Ehre verbunden ist.
So etwas gibt man nciht so einfach her..."
K *schaut zum Elfen, der garnicht aufgepasst hat, was Oger und Ork besprochen haben*
K "Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass du Berog ausnutzt."


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

Sie hat gesagt, kann machen was ich will damit. 
*spreizt seine Finger auseinander*
Und anziehn hätte ich ihn nicht können.
*kratzt sich am Kopf*
Ich glaube nicht da mich Rapha ausnutzt. Ist doch nett. Ein bisschen komisch, aber nett.
*gibt dem Elfen mit seiner vom Essen verschmierten Hand einen freundschaftlichen Klaps auf den Rücken*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

R *ist mit den Nerven am Ende*
R _Erst dieser Oger, dann dieser irre Mörder, und noch immer der Oger! Ruhig Blut, Raphaelio, du hast schon
schlimmeres durchgestanden..._
R "ähh... ja."
K "Hast wohl Recht, du konntest das Ding scheinbar wirklich nicht gebrauchen."
K *kratzt sich am Kopf und sieht dem Troll dabei zu, wie er die Knochen zerbeißt und das Mark daraus
schlürft*
K "Da soll nochmal einer sagen, Oger wären dumm!"


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

*Trink einen Schluck und wischt sich den Mund ab*
_Mh dieser __Raphaelio scheint nervös zu sein

_


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*kaut das Fleisch von den letzten Knochen ab und wischt sich mit seinem Arm die Reste aus dem Gesicht*
Das tat gut.
*klopft zufrieden auf seinen endlich wieder gut gefüllten Bauch*
Jetzt können wir los.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

K "Wir müssen auf Erikk warten."
K *denkt nach*


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

_Wird hier dann ja ganz schon leer werden.
Naja dann erkunde ich auch mal die Stadt.
''Tschüss, ich erkunde mal die schöne große Stadt''
*Sich auf den Weg macht*
_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Ich erwarte noch Besuch von einem Nekromanten *g*]


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

Nagut.
*trinkt einen Schluck Wein und stellt das noch immer gut gefüllte Fass hinter die Theke zurück und wendet sich dann an den Elf*
Und das ihr ja nichts davon ausschenkt wenn ich weggehe! Ich habe ein Gedächtnis wie ein Elekk!
*dreht sich wieder zu dem Ork*
Wer ist dieser Erikk?

[Beschreibung kannst du ja aus den Schwingen rauskopieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]
M*Eine in dunkle Kleidung gehüllte Gestalt betritt die Taverne und geht zielstrebig auf den Wirt zu*
M"Hier ist nicht zufällig in letzter Zeit ein Schattenpriester vorbeigekommen? Ich habe nun schon halb Shattrath nach ihm abgesucht und keine Spur von diesem Kerl..."


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

[ *kippt um*
Ich finde das leicht verwirrend wenn hier so viele mehrere Charaktere haben.Reicht denn einer nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]

*betrachtet alles stillschweigend*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Jeder maximal zwei. Troll und Untoter mit kurzen Schwertern sind nur statisten, Erikk kommt nur kurz rein und geht wieder, 
wenn Kant geht kommt Ersatz... passt alles^^]

&#8364;dit: [Ok es scheinen doch recht viele Namen zu fallen. Ist aber nicht schlimm, man muss ja nicht darauf eingehen und kann
sich ja sonst wie vergnügen (z.B.: in dem man dem Wirt auf die Theke kotzt) ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

R *hört sich die Bitte des Schwarz gekleideten Mannes an*
R "In Shattrath gibt es nurnoch einen Schattenpriester, wenn Ihr denn einen Mann sucht. 
Lady Zepha kann es unmöglich sein. Ihr sucht Torbias?"


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

L="na gut wenn ihr uns nicht haben wollt*denkt_ werdet ihr schon nocht sehen was ihr davon habt* *Murmelt ein paar worte*
_*ein Wolf KOmmt hereingestürmt schnappt sich den ring und verschwindet*
L=*ganz erschrocken*" wa...wa..was war denn das??"


[krigste gleich wieder nach deinem nächsten post]


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

M*schüttelt den Kopf*
M"Nein, von einem Torbias habe ich noch nie gehört."
M"Der Mann, den ich suche nannte sich Schadoweye."
B*greift den Wolf am Schwanz und reißt ihn in die Höhe*
B"Blödes Hundchen"


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

"Schattenpriester in der Stadt des Lichts?Sehr mutig..."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Auf welcher Seite ist die Beschreibung? Also ich finde es hier herrlich voll XD]

R "Shadoweye! Haha, Ihr seid gut."
K "Der ist in Azeroth, hier hat es ihn nur ein paar Tage gehalten."
K *grinst*
K "Hat hier alles auf den Kopf gestellt als er sich den Aldor angeschlossen hat. Das muss man sich
vorstellen! Ein Mitglied unseres Clans macht so einen Unfug!"
K *grinst noch breiter*
K "Torbias ist sein Lehrling, wenn man es so nennen will. Zumindest ist Torbias wegen Shadoweye
im Clan."
K *Geistesblitz*
K "Wieso sucht Ihr den?"

*währenddessen bemerkt Raphaelio den Diebstahl*
R "Hey, bleib stehen du Thöle!"
*Der Oger packt das Tier*
R "Vielen Dank! Nun seid so gut, und gebt mir den Ring!"


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

*der wolf kommt zurück und legt den ring vorsichtig vor den f´ßen des elfs und verschwindet dann schnell*
L=" mhh gut das war eindeutig ein merkwürdiger wolf"


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

M*blickt den Ork ungläubig an*
M"Dieser Mistkerl schickt mich durchs ganze Universum, um mir meine Antworten zu geben und jetzt ist er nicht da?!
M*beruhigt sich ein wenig*
M"Er ist eine lange Geschichte, er wird sie euch sicher bald erzählen.
B*piekst dem Wolf so lange in die Seite bis dieser schließlich den Ring auf den Boden fallen lässt*
B"Passt besser auf"
B*reicht dem Elf den Ring zurück*

[Nein, der Oger hat das Tier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist es vielleicht etwas zu voll?^^ ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

R *packt den Ring und steckt ihn in seine Geldbörse, die er unter seinem Hemd mit sich führt*
R _Da sollte er sicher sein. Wo bleibt der Magierheld nur?

_[öhhm ja... auf Anfangsbuchstaben habe ich nicht geachtet^^ Aber du kannst ja deinen Oger mit
Endzeit abziehen lassen... wenn Erikk nur bald einmal auftauchen würde!]


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

_Äh?_


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

[ähm der wolf war da bevor ihr reagieren konntet und war dann auch schon wieder weg]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Berog hat dir das aus der Hand genommen so wie du mir das mit dem Ring abgenommen hast. Wer zuerst postet hat Recht *g*]


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

"Herr Wirt, ich hätte gern noch ein zwergisches Starkbier..."
_Bei solcher "Prominenz" habe ich das auch bitter nötig...
_*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

[ Hat gerade noch wer das Verlangen seinen Kopf gegen die Wand zu schlagen weil er nichts mehr versteht?^^ ]


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

du hast den ring wieder und er war kurz verschwunden ich hatte das extra so geschrieben damit nicht so was passiert


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[soll ich zusammenfassen? Dann wäre für euch einmal kurz Post-stopp. Anscheinend ist noch nicht klar wie das hier läuft (ich komm ja selbst schon durcheinander)]


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

[Egal was jetzt ist, wir warten auf den Magier und du hast den Ring Shadow, alle sind zufrieden und jetzt Schluss mit dem Offtopic! Das verwirrt nur]


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

Jo ot is doof


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

L=*denkt*_der Ring ist dämonisch verseucht das kommt nicht gut mehr zeit hatte mein freund nicht er musste seinen wolf zurück schicken*"_kann ich bitte noch einen mondbeerensaft "*legt 12 silbermünzen hin*


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

*rennt schnell in die Taverne und versteckt sich hinter einen Tisch*
Kurz darauf sieht man wie zwei Wachen vorbei laufen.
''Puh dass war knapp''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

[Dann kommt Erikk vorbei und wir erleichtern die Taverne um ein paar Charaktere]

*Die nervöse Stimmung im Raum wird von einer starken Stimme durchbrochen*
Erikk: "Man hat mich unter der Behauptung gerufen, ein Schankwirt sei an ein Artefakt gekommen,
dass er nun veräußern will. Nun gut, hier bin ich."
*Der Untote Magier trägt eine sehr aufwendige, wenn auch sehr alte und zerschlissene Robe.
An einem breiten Gurt hängt ein leichtes, für einen Magier typisches Schwert*
Raphaelio: "Ja, das hier ist meine Taverne, Herr Kriegsmagier." *holt den Ring hervor*
"Diesen Ring habe ich in meinen Besitz gebracht und möchte ihn nun an Euch verkaufen.
Auch wenn mich Geschäftssinn treib, so möchte ich einen magischen Ring doch lieber in den 
Händen eines Mannes geben, der guter Gesinnung und guten Rufes ist."
*Erikk nimmt den Ring entgegen, wirft ihn jedoch mit einem Fluchen auf den Boden, kaum
dass er ihn berührt hat*
Erikk: "Seid Ihr toll, mir ein heiliges Artefakt in die Hand zu legen?"
*weist Kant dazu an, den Ring aufzuheben*
Erikk: "Ich gebe dir 5 Goldstücke, das soll dir Tor genug sein."
*Kant steht mit dem Ring in der Hand zwischen Wirt und Magier*
Kant: "Erikk, das hier ist Berog, der Oger. Er wäre bereit mit uns zu gehen. Lass ihn mit
uns kommen."
*Erikk lässt fünf Münzen auf den Boden fallen während er Kant Antwort gibt*
Erikk: "Der Oger will mit uns kämpfen? Gern! Doch ihm soll klar sein, wie gefährlich unser
Geschäft ist. Und nun, raus hier, Endzeits Recken! In einer Stunde öffnen wir das Portal in
den Nethersturm."
*sieht den Oger an*
Erikk: "Auch Ihr könnt mitkommen, wenn Ihr den Tod nicht scheut."
*Kant erinnert sich an das Belangen des Nekromanten*
Kant: "Da wäre noch etwas. Dieser Herr hier *zeigt auf den schwarz gekleideten* will 
mit Torbias sprechen."
Erikk: "Ist es wichtig?"

[Der Nekromant ist dran^^]


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

B*blickt erhobenen Hauptes zu dem Magier*
B"Der Tod erwartet mich überall. Ich folge.
M"Nein, natürlich ist es nicht wichtig, ich bin nur durch zum Spaß durchs Portal gegangen...NATÜRLICH IST ES WICHTIG! Verdammt nochmal, könnt ihr mich nun zu ihm bringen oder nicht?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

Erikk: "Wenn es Euch derart wichtig ist, werde ich ihn freistellen."
*sieht zu Berog*
"Gut! Kant, bring den großen zum Goblin, er soll einen Helm für unseren Freund hier besorgen.
Einen mit Visier."
*Kant, Erikk, Berog und die beiden anderen Mitglieder von Endzeit gehen auf die Sehertreppe zu*

 [So, die sind draußen. Was bleibt sind Raphaelio(ich), Schamanin Lok Adare und Paladin Eleniar(beide Deck5),
Phipush mit Draenei Schamanen Megisto, Schamy1 mit Hexenmeister Dweencore und Lethior mit dem Nekromanten]


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

[Die Beschreibung von dem Nekromaten steht im Eingangspost]
Ich warte hier auf ihn. Kann ich in der Zeit etwas Wasser haben?
*legt ein paar Silbermünzen auf den Thresen*
Stimmt so.
*trommelt ungeduldig mit den Fingern auf den Tresen*


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

L=*denkt sie würde denken sagt es aber ausversehen*"mhh haben die es doch noch geschafft den ring zu heiligen ok die sind echt besser geworden schade für ihn das er ein untoter ist..."*merkt das sie es gesagt hat* "ähm...... ihr habt nichts gehört"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio ist viel zu gestresst um sich jetzt noch auf ein Gespräch einzulassen*
"Wasser kommt gleich."
_Das reicht gerade einmal, um die Kosten zu decken. Verdammter Untoter, jetzt weiß ich zumindest warum sie
einen Bogen um die Aldor machen._
*stellt eine Kanne mit Wasser auf den noch heißen Ofen und beginnt, die Schweinerei aufzuräumen*


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*setzt sich hin und legt den Sack vorsichtig neben sich*
Ich hoffe der Kerl lässt nicht zu lange auf sich warten.
*lehnt sich zurück und schließt für einen kurzen Moment die Augen*


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

_Schläft der Typ ??
*kleinen Stock aus dem Rucksack hol und auf ihn werf*
_


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*zuckt so heftig zusammen als der Stock ihn trifft, dass er beinah von seinem Stuhl fällt*
Was war das denn jetzt schon wieder?
*blickt genervt zum Wirt*
Wird das heute noch was mit dem Wasser?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

"Kommt ja schon."
*packt die Kanne und stellt sie samt Tasse vor dem Nekromanten ab*
[Es wird allmählich dunkel]
_Der Tag hatte so gut begonnen. Die Gäste waren spendabel und machten keinen Ärger. Und
jetzt treibt sich das dunkle Gesindel hier herum..._


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*mustert den Elf*
Ihr seht ja auch nicht grade glücklich aus. Beid er Kundschaft muss heute doch eigentlich ein guter Tag für euch gewesen sein.
*blickt auf die Straße um nach dem Schattenpriester Ausschau zu halten*
_Wo bleibt der so lange, ich dacht der Magier hätte ihn gerufen._


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

''Für mich noch ein Bier''
_Könnte Heute noch ein langer Abend werden_.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

*Bringt dem finsteren Hexer das bestellte Bier*
"Ein guter Tag? Mein bester Kunde ist jetzt weg, der Oger hat mir auch kaum etwas eingebracht,
dafür alles eingedreckt, und zu guter Letzt werde ich von Meister Erikk wie Dreck behandelt.
 Ich hatte mir meine erste Begegnung mit ihm anders vorgestellt."


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

Wirkte ziemlich eingebildet der Magier. Wisst ihr zufällig woher sein Hochmut kommt?
*trinkt einen Schluck*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

"Ein Held der Kirin Tor war er. Sein Stammbaum reichte bis in die ersten Tage Dalarans zurück,
weswegen der Name Foster auch bei den Elfen bekannt ist. Soweit ich weiß hat sich das mit
der Familie erledigt, es gibt keinen lebenden Nachfahren mehr."
*setzt sich nun seinerseits hin*
"Hat im zweiten Krieg gegen die Horde gekämpft, zuerst als Kampfmagier, danach als Kriegsmagier.
Ihr kennt den Unterschied?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo da der Unterschied liegen soll. Ich lasse mich aber gerne belehren.
*trinkt einen Schluck und hört dem Elf interessiert zu*


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

*Zu Raphaelio geh*
''Hier deine 5Silbermünzen für das Bier' und diesmal sind sie nicht voller Blut''
*Lächelt*
*Setzt sich wieder hin und lässt sich von Raphaelio belehren*


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juli 2010)

*der apaladin und die schamanin ghene raus dann kommt einmännlicher schurke herrein*
[Nameennis
Geschlecht:Männlich
Klasse:schurke
Rasse:mensch
Bemerkung; Seine ganze Rüstung ist in schwarz gehalten genauso wie seine dolche . Allerdings ist er sehr gesselig und kaum aus der ruhe zu bringen. Er arbeitet nebenbei als Schttenlederer und besorgt auch pelze aus nordend seine Aufträge halten ihn normalerweise nicht lange an einen ort .Jetzt allerdings hat er sich kurz URlaub genommen]
"Hallo alle zusammen..Wirt dürfte ich ein bier haben??HIer scheint es ja nicht sehr gesellig zu sein naja setzt sich an einen freien Tisch"


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

*Schaut Dennis an*
DAS BIER GEHT AUF MICH..Hicks


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

"Silber? Ach ja, ich habe garnicht kassiert."
*steckt das Geld ein*
"Ein Kriegsmagier ist schon nicht so häufig. Das sind die Magier, die auch im Nahkampf eine eingehende Schulung erhalten.
Vorzugsweise mit dem Schwert. Diese Wenigen haben ein Leben voller harten Trainings, magischer und kämpferischer
Unterricht verschlingt quasi ihr ganzes Leben. Aber dafür..." 
*hebt den Zeigefinger*
"...sind sie unglaubliche Kämpfer, die Magie und Waffe perfekt abgestimmt zum Einsatz bringen um alles zu vernichten, was
ihnen im Wege steht. Wenn sie einmal Soldaten anführen, dann nur einen kleinen Trupp."
*verschränkt die Arme vor der Brust und lässt sich gegen die Lehne des Stuhls fallen*
"Ein Kriegsmagier hingegen ist ein Offizier und Stratege. Für diesen Rang sind die magischen Fähigkeiten weniger von Belang
als taktisches Verständnis und die Fähigkeit, Männer in die Schlacht zu führen."
*sieht zur Straße*
"Er war beides, hat sich hochgearbeitet, und nach dem was man so sagt ist er heute allein in der Magie schon so stark wie
ein Erzmagier. Wenn es jemand mit Kael´Thas Sunstrider aufnehmen kann, dann er."
*erblickt den Schattenpriester, auf den der Nekromant wartet*
"Zum anderen ist er mit dem höchsten Orden Dalarans ausgezeichnet worden, dem "goldenen Auge". Zusätzlich einen "Dolch",
der an das Auge angeheftet ist. Das Auge ist der Orden an sich, und kann mit bis zu drei Dolchen aufgewertet werden, die
für Erfolg in der Schlacht stehen."

*Der Schattenpriester ist nun in der Taverne angelangt. Er trägt eine schlichte Robe, nur ein eingestickter, grauer Baum auf 
der Brust bildet einen Kontrast. Der Priester wirkt sehr jugendlich, und erscheind auch recht klein. In seiner Hand trägt er einen
Stab, dessen Spitze mit Stahl beschlagen ist*
"Erikk hat mich hierherbefohlen. Wer wünscht mit mir ausgerechnet jetzt zu sprechen?"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio steht auf und begrüßt den Neukunden. Anschließend bringt er sogleich die Bestellung.*
_Die Schamanin und ihr Schoßhund von Paladin haben sich nicht einmal verabschiedet._


----------



## Deck5 (4. Juli 2010)

*guckt recht überrascht*"ähm gut aber weswegen??Oh da scheint jemand schlecht gelaunt zu sein ... nicht mein problem aber ich frage mich warum alle nachts so schlecht gelaunt bin ich bin fast nur dann gut gelaunt wenn es NAcht ist oder ich eine schöne NAcht hinter mir hatte!" *trinkt das bier aus *" BItte noch eins"*legt einen kleinen Beutel voller Münzen auf den Tisch*
[Da will ich doch mal den Wirt aufheitern]


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*steht auf um den Mann zu begrüßen*
Das wäre dann ich. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einige Fragen beantworten.
Ich hoffe, dss kommt nicht zu ungelegen für euch, aber es ist wichtig.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

[Torbias ist nun drin, ich mache wieder zwei Charaktere. Raphaelio wird sich zurückhalten, denke ich, er ist ja auch schon schlecht gelaunt]

T "Ungelegen ist es schon, aber wenn Erikk mich abkommandiert, dann wird das hier wichtiger sein. Also, was genau wollt Ihr wissen?"
T *setzt sich auf den nächsten Stuhl*


----------



## Deck5 (4. Juli 2010)

*setzt sich zu dem neu gebildeten gespräch*" Ich denke ich darf zuhören ..Wirt wo bleibt das bier


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Mensch missbilligend an, sagt aber nichts zu ihm*
Die Wahrheit. Der Todespirscher hat mir viel erzählt, was nicht gerade einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen hat. Über einen gewissen Zerjo und noch ganz andere Dinge. Ich möchte wissen, wie sich all das wirklich zugetragen hat.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

T "Von mir aus dürft Ihr zuhöhren, ich teile mein Wissen gerne. Denn Wissen ist die Macht, die uns
überlegen macht."

R *Bringt dem Schurken sein Bier*
R "4 Silberlinge, bitte."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

T "Zerjo? Der ist doch längst tot?"
T *scheint ein wenig verwirrt und streicht sich durch das Haar, wobei er versehentlich eine Strähne herausreißt*
T "Ich fürchte, Ihr seit derjenige, der mit dem Erzählen beginnen muss. Ich kann Euch nicht folgen."
T *lässt die Haare zu Boden gleiten*


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

*Trink mit einen Schuck den Rest vom Bier*
*Stolpert aus der Taverne , bleibt kurz bervor er auf der Straße stehen und sagt*
''Für heute bin ich Weg...Hicks...aber mal schauen vieleicht komm ich ja wieder...hicks...
Dweencore verschwindet nun ganz im dunkeln gefolgt von seinen Leerwandler , nur noch seine leuchteten Augen sind zu erkennen , aber es daurt nicht lange bis auch die in der finsteren Nacht verloren gehen.

[bin für heute echt weg ^^]


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Der Todespirscher erzählte mir, wie Schadoweye gegen seine Kameraden vorgegangen ist, sie ausgenutzt hat um sie dann wieder fallen zu lassen.
Nicht gerade nett, meint ihr nicht auch? 
Er hat mir allerhand erzählt, über seine hochmütigkeit, seinen Beziehungen zu Sylavanas und den Hetztereien gegen die Todespirscher.
*trinkt einen Schluck*
Nachdem er den Todesprischer umgebracht hatte, sagte er zu mir, dass sie nicht der Wahrheit entsprächen. Und genau dese Wahrheit will ich jetzt hören.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Shadoweye soll seine Kameraden ausgenutzt haben? Und hochmütig ist er nur seinen Feinden gegenüber.
Ich habe es ja selbst gesehen! 
Aber wenn Ihr mit Kameraden die Todespirscher meint, dann verstehe ich worauf Ihr hinaus wollt. Ihr 
müsst wissen, dass er von Anfang an nicht gut auf sie zu sprechen war. Aber wen hat er denn noch getötet?"


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Mana-irgendwas.
*kratzt sich während dem Nachdenken am Kopf*
Manael glaube ich. Ist ganz schön über ihn hergezogen.
Es wundert mich aber, dass ihr als sein Lehrling nichts davon wusstet.
_Warum schickt mir dieser Trottel von Magier ausgerechnet einen Schattenpriester, der keine Ahnung hat worum es übehaupt geht? Und wieso ist Schadoweye nicht persönlich gekommen, wenn er mich schon hierherruft?_


----------



## Deck5 (4. Juli 2010)

"mhh Shadoweye shodoweye kenn ich nicht "


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

[Ist nie passiert @ Deck5]

"Manael? Das sagt mir nichts, was aber nichts bedeuten muss. Glaubt mir, mich stört es auch nichts genaues über
sein jetztiges Tun zu wissen. Was ich weiß ist, dass er jetzt in Darnassus ist. Ich kenne das Wieso zwar nicht, 
kann es mir aber denken."
*bemerkt die verwirrten Gesichter, da er Darnassus nannte*
"Ich glaube, ich sollte ganz von vorne beginnen..."

[So, Schicht im Schacht, Morgen geht es weiter^^ Ich bin müde]


----------



## Deck5 (4. Juli 2010)

" *nimmt sich einfach ein bier und legt die doppeltemenge der errforderlichen münzen in die kasse *" danke für das bier"*geht aus der taverne und lässt den bierkrug unbemerkt  mitgehen *


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

[Weil das Tun von Shadoweye eine von mir festgelegte Geschichte ist. Sogar die Kapitel in Darnassus sind geschrieben. Daher hätte ich
das ungern, wenn man da so grob hineinredet. Ich versuche den Charakter zu beleuchten, der ja schon seit langem ausgearbeitet ist.]

Jetzt bin ich wirklich schlafen.


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Ich denke das wäre besser so. Was ein Untoter und dann auch noch ein Schattenpriester in Darnassus treibt, knn ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

*Kommte in die Taverne , setzt sich auf einen freien Platz und spielt mit seinen Totenschädel*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

*Torbias bemerkt das Eintreten des Hexenmeisters*
"Shadoweye war in einem Kloster aufgewachsen, das man heute das Scharlachrote nennt. Sagt Euch das etwas?
Nunja, er wurde von Priestern erzogen und unterrichtet, und als die Geißel über das Land kam, wurde er wie viele
andere ausgeschickt um die untote Flut zu stoppen. Er starb im nördlichen Lordaeron und erwachte einige Zeit
später. Die Tatsache, dass das Licht ihm nicht mehr wohlgesonnen war, hat ihn ein wenig geprägt. Sein Lehrer
Sarvis nahm ihm seine Sorgen, er würde bei den Verlassenen zu einem Monster werden, denn noch immer waren
ihm die Tugenden und die Lehren des Lichtes wichtig. Und das wird heute wohl noch immer so sein. Rasch hat er
alles gelernt, was es zu lernen gab und wurde als Ersatz in den Silberwald geschickt, wo ich ihn zum ersten mal traf. 
Seine Auferstehung war kaum länger her als die Meine, und dennoch war er mir um ein vielfaches überlegen. Selbst
unseren Meister Allister hatte er in einem Duell der Willensstärke beinahe besiegt!"
*hält ein wenig inne, um sich wieder zu sammeln*
"Wie auch immer, seine Kraft war völlig abnormal, genauso wie sein Stab. Woher er das hat weiß selbst ich nicht.
Er schweigt dahingehend, und da kann man nichts anderes tun als es zu respektieren. Nie konnte er seine Abneigung
gegenüber den Hexenmeistern unter uns verbergen, und auch mit den Todespirschern hat er sich schnell angelegt.
Als einer, der festen Glaubens an das Licht war, konnte er das Böse schlichtweg nicht akzeptieren. Die grausame Freude
der Hexer, die sie bei der Qual ihrer Opfer empfinden, verarchtet er zutiefst."
*mit einem Blick zum Hexer, der in der Taverne saß*
"Was ich ebenfalls tue."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*hört interessiert zu*
Klingt ja ganz glaubhaft, auch wenn ich einen Schattenpriester, der an den Prinzipien des Lichts festhält, nicht wirklich verstehen kann.
Das erklärt aber zumindest die Abneigung des Todespirschers gegen ihn.
Aber was hat es denn nun mit diesem Zerjo auf sich? Er hatte irgendwas von einem Wettkampf oder etwas in der Art in Ogrimmar erzählt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Als die Verlassenen in der Horde aufgenommen wurden, schickten die Orks einige Abgesandte als Zeichen des
guten Willens. Gemeinsam mit diesen starken Kriegern zogen wir zur Burg Shadowfang, um den Magier Arugal
zu besiegen. Ein vorheriger Angriff war gescheitert, und kaum waren wir in den Burghof gelangt, erfuhren wir
auch wieso. Arugal hatte nicht nur Worgen als Diener, ihm höhrig waren auch die Geister der gemordeten Garnison."
*macht eine schneidende Handbewegung*
"Klingen nützten nichts gegen einen Geist! Aber Shadoweye´s Magie schon. Die Geister wurden von seinen und
meinen Zaubern verbannt, und so kamen wir auch bis zu Arugal selbst. Lady Sylvanas hatte nach dem gescheiterten
ersten Angriff eine hohe Summe auf dessen Kopf ausgesetzt. Es war dann auch mein Mentor, dem es gelang, 
Arugal zu töten. Das hat ihm Zerjo zum Feind gemacht. Der war scharf auf das Gold und vor allem den Ruf, den
es ihm eingebracht hätte."
*kreist mit den Fingern auf dem Tisch*
"Danach wurden die Beiden, und noch einige andere Verlassenen, nach Orgrimmar geschickt. Shadoweye, Zerjo
und der Magier Veram nahmen am großen Turnier teil, das man zu dieser Jahreszeit dort abhielt. Zerjo war ungeheuer
schnell und kräftig, was ihn zum Sieger in der Disziplin der Nahkämpfer einbrachte. Shadoweye gewann dank seiner
Antimagie das Turnier der Zauberwirker. Er kämpfte auch noch in der dritten Disziplin, den Nahkampf mit magischen
Waffen, verlor aber gleich in der zweiten Runde gegen Rokhan, den Helden der Darkspeartrolle."
*grübelt ein wenig*
"Der hinterhältige Kampfstil Zerjos brachte ihm nicht gerade Beliebtheit bei den Orks ein, wurde aber respektiert, 
da er das Turnier gewann. Shadoweye hingegen wurde bejubelt, konnte er doch Zauber und Effekte vorführen, 
die noch nie zuvor von einem Ork gesehen wurden. Er sagte mir einmal, er hätte damals sein gesamtes Repertoire 
an Fähigkeiten genutzt, um der Horde die Macht der neuen Schattenpriester zu beweisen."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*nickt*
Soweit so gut. Aber das hilft mir immernoch nicht zu verstehen, warum er Zerjo umgebracht hat. 
Sie haben sich wegen dem Gold in die Haare gekriegt, das kann ich verstehen. Aber das ist doch nch lange kein Grund jemanden zu ermorden.
Zwischen den beiden ist doch sicherlich noch mehr vorgefallen.
*trinkt einen Schluck und wartet auf die weitere Erzählung*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Das ist richtig. sie haben sich häufig in die Haare bekommen, vor allem weil Shadoweye fast die gesamte Zeit über der
Vorgesetzte Zerjos war. Magiewirker haben fast immer einen höheren Rang als Schwertträger, womit Zerjo nicht 
klar kam. Der Streit eskalierte zum ersten mal in Undercity, dabei waren auch Fallren, der Organisator aller Schattenpriester,
und Racherus Nachtblut, Oberbefehlshaber aller Todespirscher, beteiligt. In einem Duell mit Nachtblut wurde Shadoweye
gedemütigt und besiegt, was ihm wohl schwer fiel zu verdauen. Man könnte sagen, er hat es im nachhinein an Zerjo 
ausgelassen, auf den er bei Terrens Mühlen traf. Zerjo ist zwar sehr talentiert, aber faul. Er sieht es als unter seiner 
Würde an, einfachere Aufträge zu erledigen, egal wie wichtig sie sind. Shadoweye wurde geschickt um Zerjo zur Arbeit
zu zwingen, da es vor Ort niemanden gab, der das hätte tun können."
*lehnt sich wieder ein wenig zurück*
"Zerjo weigerte sich, und es kam zum Kampf. Shadoweye hätte ihn nicht töten müssen, das wusste jeder. Er hat die 
Macht, die Kontrolle über jemanden zu erlangen und Kampfunfähig zu machen. Aber stattdessen hat er Zerjo getötet.
Ab da war er der Todeskandidat für alle Todespirscher, wurde aber nicht verurteilt, da Zerjo zuerst angegriffen hatte."
*verschränkt die Arme vor der schmalen Brust*
"Kurz darauf gelang den Apothekern ein großer Durchbruch in ihren Forschungen, was sie Shadoweye zu verdanken 
hatten. Erneut erhielt er von Sylvanas und Faranell, dem Apothekermeister, ein Lob. Von da an war er unantastbar
geworden, und hatte die gesamte Klasse der Priester in der Gunst der Bevölkerung angehoben. Weder Hexer noch
Pirscher mochten das."
*zieht Bilanz*
"Er hat den Konkurrenzkampf mit Zerjo gewonnen und es auch geschafft, die Pirscher als Lieblinge der Bansheekönigin
abzulösen. Auf der einen Seite hat es ihm viel eingebracht, auf der anderen Seite hat es ihn Sympathien gekostet. Dass
er jetzt erneut einen Pirscher getötet hat, wundert mich nicht. Er hat jetzt onehin nichts mehr zu verlieren, ausser seinem
Leben."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Er hätte sich viel Ärger ersparen können, wenn er Zerjo nicht getötet hätte...Aber ich denke, ich kann seine Handlungen jetzt besser verstehen, danke.
Aber eine Frage habe ich noch.
*lehnt sich etwas nach vorne*
Wieso hat er mich am Leben gelassen?
Wohl kaum, nur damit ich seine Lebens...
*korrigiert sich*
Todesgeschichte erfahre. Da muss doch mehr dahinter stecken.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

*seufzt*
"Ich weiß es auch nicht."
*sieht zur Sehertreppe hinauf, die in der Dunkelheit der Nacht kaum auszumachen war*
"Erikk ist erst gestern wieder hier angekommen. Er war zuvor in Darnassus, auf der Suche nach Shadoweye.
Weder weiß ich, wie er ihn da fand, noch, wieso er ihn dort aufgesucht hat. Zurückgekommen ist er jedoch 
mit Gold behangen, so viel er tragen konnte. Darüber, was passiert ist, hat er nicht gesprochen, nur die
Anwesenheit meines Mentors in Darnassus hat er erwähnt."
*schweigt kurz*
"Das Gold wollen sie jetzt nutzen um den Clan neu auszurüsten, denn das ist bitter nötig. Selbst Erikk 
trägt noch die Robe, in der er gestorben ist. Mit dem Rest will Erikk eine Waffe bauen, mit der er Kael´Thas
zu Fall bringen kann. Deshalb ist er jetzt mit dem Rest von Endzeit im Nethersturm."
*kommt wieder auf die Frage zurück*
"Er hat viele nicht getötet, die er hätte töten können oder sogar müssen. Ich glaube, er will jetzt einen
Nutzen daraus ziehen."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Ich würde euch ja gerne Fragen welchen Nutzen ich ihm bringen könnte, aber ich vermute ihr habt genauso wenig wie ich eine Antwort darauf.
*trinkt seinen Krug leer*
Wirt, noch einmal etwas Wasser.
*legt etwas Silber auf die Theke*
Ein Untoter in Darnassus, eine Gilde in Geldnot, die versucht Kael'thas zu Fall zu bringen und ich stehe mittendrin.
*seufzt und spricht mehr zu sich selbst*
Warum bin ich bloß nicht im Schlingendorntal bei dem Goblin geblieben...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

R *setzt nochmals die Kanne auf den Ofen*
R "Es wird ein wenig dauern, bis das Wasser heiß ist."
R *Nimmt das Geld*

T "Ich habe schon eine vermutung, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es richtig ist."
T *sieht den Nekromanten genauer an*
T "Hat er nicht mehr gesagt? Vielleicht eine Andeutung?"


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*grübelt ein wenig schüttelt dann aber zögerlich den Kopf*
Nicht das ich mich daran erinnern könnte. Er sagte er hätte genug Gründe mich zu töten, aber er würde es nicht tun. Wenn ich herausfinden will warum, dann sollte ich hierher kommen. Und hier in der Taverne sollte jemand mit einem toten Baum als Wappen auf mich warten. Mehr war da nicht.
Was wäre denn eure Vermutung?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

*zeigt auf die Stickerei in seiner Robe*
"Gemeint war wohl ich."
*Raphaelio bringt das heiße Wasser*
"Meine Vermutung ist, dass er zur Allianz überläuft. Er hat immer gezögert, wenn es darum ging, lebende
zu töten, aber nie, wenn es sich um jemanden wie Zerjo handelte. Vielleicht lässt er Mitglieder der Allianz
am Leben, um sie als Fürsprecher zu gewinnen?"
*legt die Ellenbogen auf den Tisch*
"Wenn Erikk hier wäre, könnten wir ihn ausfragen. Wenn er voller Gold von Darnassus zurückkehrt, hat 
er entweder die dortige Schatzkammer geplündert, oder aber, man hat ihm das Gold gegeben. Wobei ich 
nicht wüsste, wie er auch nur eines von beiden geschafft haben sollte."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Mann verwundert an*
Ein Untoter in den Reihen der Allianz? Das ist Irrsinn! Als ob irgendwer jemanden wie ihn in den Reihen der Allianz akzeptieren würde!
*kratzt sich verlegen am Hinterkopf* 
Und als ein Fürsprecher wäre ich auch nicht gerade geeignet. Mein Verhältnis zu den Gesetzen ist etwas angespannt.
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendwer auf mich hören würde, es ist ja nicht einmal so, dass ich besnders viel Macht hätte.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Ich glaube kaum, dass das von Belang ist. Er hat Euch am Leben gelassen, was eine Lichtgefällige tat ist.
Das spricht, in den Augen der Kirche, für ihn. Und wieso sollte er es nicht versuchen? Er wird einen Grund 
haben, schließlich hat er alle Brücken niedergebrannt, die ihn mit den Verlassenen verbanden."
*sieht Raphaelio dabei zu, wie er die Theke schließt und sich für die Nacht bereitmacht*
"Ich traue ihm alles zu. Er hat etwas an sich... ich weiß nicht so recht, was es ist. Zum Teil ist er ein Untoter,
ganz und gar, zum anderen ist er noch immer ein Priester, ein Mensch, der den drei Tugenden gänzlich folgt.
Respekt, Disziplin und Mitgefühl."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Ich werde es wohl nicht verstehen können. Und jeder der dem Licht treu ergeben ist hätte mich umgebracht.
Was meint ihr, warum ich Einzelgänger bin? Nicht etwa, weil ich es so wollte, sondern weil ich es sein muss, um am Leben zu bleiben.
*trinkt einen Schluck von dem Wasser*
_Ich hoffe der Magier kommt bald zurück um mehr Klarheit in diese Sache zu bringen..._


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Ich war nie ein Mann der Kirche, bei den höheren Theorien kann ich nicht mitsprechen. Um Klarheit 
zu schaffen müsste man schon mit ihm direkt in Kontakt geraten."
*denkt nach*
"Wieso ist er überhaupt bei den Nachtelfen? Wenn ich versuchen würde, die Allianz zu erreichen,
würde ich dann nicht nach Stormwind gehen? Oder nach Theramoore?"


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Ich vermute er ist nicht in Sturmwind, weil er dort sofort von Paladinen und Priestern überrannt werden würde, aber warum ausgerechnet Darnassus?
*lehnt sich zurück*
Ich habe keine Ahnung was er dort machen will.
*trinkt einen Schluck*
Das ganze ist ziemlich verwirrend...


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

[bei euren ganzen Gesprächen blick ich langsam nicht mehr druch :] ]

*Geht Aus der Tarverne um sich etwas die Beine zuvertreten*
Den ganzen Tag ist schon Dweencore nervös, ob das jemanden aufgefallen ist ?


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

[Les dir mal die letzten 10 Seiten aus dem Thread "Auf goldenen Schwingen" durch, dann müsste einiges klar werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

[Okay, habe mal die letzten paar Seiten gelesen und muss sagen:''Bin nun nicht mehr so verwirrt'']


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Er wird Euch nicht ohne Grund hierher geschickt haben. Vielleicht wollte er etwas von mir?"
*steht auf*
"Diese Überlegungen nutzen alle nichts! Ich muss ihn irgendwie erreichen."
*stellt sich hinter den Stuhl und stützt sich an dessen Lehne ab*
"Vielleicht ist das eine Prüfung?"
*stille*
"Nein, das ist zu weit hergeholt."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Wie wollt ihr denn über diese Entfernung Kontakt mit ihm aufnehmen?
Ich weiß ja nicht viel über eure Fähigkeiten, aber das klingt nach einem gewagten Unterfangen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Erikk kann auch zwischen den Welten gehen, und dabei bewegt er seinen ganzen Körper mit.
Mir würde es reichen, einmal kurz meine Gedanken mit ihm zu tauschen. Das muss doch auch
möglich sein, oder nicht?"


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Ich weiß nichts von euren Fähigkeiten, hr müsst wissen ob ihr stark genug seid.
Weder beherrsche ich die Kunst Portale aufzustellen, noch kann ich über Gedanken mit anderen kommunizieren. 
Ihr seid der Schattenpriester und nach dem was ich von Shadoeye gehört habe, kannte er sich bestens im Gedankenlesen aus, da wird das für seinen Schüler wohl kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Gedanken zu lesen beherrsche ich, auch sie zu übertragen. Aber über eine Distanz, die zwei Welten voneinander trennt?"
*murmelt leise etwas von Träumen*
"Vielleicht... mit einem Fokus? Einem Gegenstand, der mir genug Macht spendet, ihm eine Botschaft zukommen zu lassen?
Oder ein Gegenstand, der an ihn gebunden ist? Wenn ich etwas derartiges hätte..."


----------



## Deck5 (4. Juli 2010)

"mhh ich kenne jemanden dr ständig portale zwischen der scherben welt und azeroth herstellt so bin auch ich hier hergekommen alleridngs will er gold und ihr müss sehr reich sein wenn ihr versteht was ich meine ich habe ihm zwar einaml das leben geratte trotzdem will er die herstellungs kosten von 100 Gold die zurück reise ist mit dabei


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"So viel Gold habe ich nicht."
*grübelt*
"Er muss doch etwas hier hinterlassen haben?"


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*deutet auf den Blutelfen*
Der müsste ihn eigentlich gesehen haben. Ich habe garantiert nichts von ihm. Im Gasthaus hat er nichts liegen lassen und er hat mir auch nichts gegeben. 
Aber müsstet ihr als Lehrling nicht etwas von ihm haben? Ein Buch oder etwas in der Art vielleicht?


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

''100 Gold ? wo hast du den soviel Gold her ?''
*Kratzt sich am Kopf*


----------



## Deck5 (4. Juli 2010)

" ich bin Schattenlederer eine lederer art die besonders gelegen für schurken aber auch druiden die sich auf den aspekt der katze spezialiesirt haben ist" Ich stelle nur feinste ware her *zieht eine exelente schattenleder hose aus seiner tasche*" mhh was sagt ihr?"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

T "Er war nur kurz in Shattrath... ich bezweifle dass er hier in dieser Spelunke abgestiegen ist."
R "Was heißt hier Spelunke? Dies ist eine Taverne!"
T "Das ist doch gleich. War er nun hier?"
*Raphaelio ist leicht gereizt*
R "Nein, war er nicht."
T "Er war recht lange bei den Aldor, auf deren Anhöhe. Eventuell haben sie etwas von ihm. Dann
hat er sich noch mit Zepha vor der Stadt duelliert. Zepha kommt zwar regelmäßig hier vorbei,
aber es könnte noch Tage dauern, bis ich sie hier wieder sehe."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*massiert sich die Schläfen*
Gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit mit ihm in Kontakt zu treten? Vielleicht wenn wir zu den Aldor gehen, er könnte da etwas hinterlassen haben.
Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein mit ihm zu reden!
*nickt dem Schattenpriester zu*
Oder seine Gedanken lesen.


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

[Sry mal wieder ein später Post]

*Nimmt die Leder Hose in die Hand*
''Ich kenne mich mit Leder nicht aus, aber sie scheint mir recht dünn zu sein''


----------



## Deck5 (4. Juli 2010)

*lacht*"versucht doch  einen schattenzauber zu wirken dann werdet ihr sehen ob sie dünn ist oder nemmt ein messer und schneidet die hose an einer stelle ein...Aldor"*Zieht ein paar kleine waffen aus seiner tasche* ich sammle die taufeldwaffen und bringe sie dann den aldor wenn ihr mir eine beschreibung gebt könnte ich nach fragen ob er da war!"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Es ist mir unmöglich die Anhöhe der Aldor aufzusuchen. Als Seher ist mir das Untersagt. Provokationen
werden schwer bestraft."
*sieht den Nekromanten an*
"Seid Ihr noch nicht vor die Wahl gestellt worden?"
*sieht zum Hexer*
"Und wie steht es mit Euch? Obwohl, ich glaube Ihr könnt Euch den Versuch sparen."
*hört das Angebot des Schurken*
"Tatsächlich?"


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Bisher wurde ich noch nicht vor die Wahl gestellt, nein. Aber da ich Shattrath sowieso fast nie aufsuche, ist es mir auch ziemlich egal.
Aber wenn der Schurke da ja mehr darüber herausfinden kann, scheinen unsere Probleme ja gelöst. Vorerst.


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

''Nachdem gestrigen ereignis sollte ich mich da so schnell nicht mehr blicken lassen''


----------



## Deck5 (4. Juli 2010)

"ja ich kann da nachfragen ich bringe beidenseiten das was sie haben wollen den sehern ihre bücher und den aldor ihre waffen und dafür kann ich mir auch noch was aussuchenist das nicht lustig??...mhh ist ja praktisch um di eecke bin gleich wieder da *verlässt die taverne*

[soll ich was mitbringen oder nicht??]


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

*Lach*
''Ob da die Seher oder die Aldor nicht wütend werden?''
''Ich fände es ja lustig wenn eines Tages aufeinmal ein paar Wachen vor der Tür stehen und ihn mit nehmen''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Das scheint mir in der Tat ein riskantes Spiel, das er da treibt."
*grübelt*

[Nee, du kommst mit leeren Händen wieder ^^ ]


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Solange er etwas findet, soll er doch machen was er will.
Ich will jetzt nur endlich die Antworten von Shadoweye, das reicht mir und dann kann ich diesen Planeten endlich wieder verlasen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Wollt Ihr so rasch wieder fort? Es gibt so viel zu tun!"


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

''Ja, vor allem weil die Aldor ganz schön fest zu schlagen können''
*Lach*
''Habe es gestern selber an meinen eigenen Körper gespürt''

[Edit:Sollte mal schneller schreiben ^^)


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Ich hasse diese Land. Dämonen, Oger und noch viel schlimmeres Gesindel.
*schüttelt sich*
Widerlich.
*wendet sich zu dem Hexer*
Was habt ihr denn getan?


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

[Schadowexe mit wenn sprichst du eigentlich gerade ? Also mit welchen deiner Charakter?]

*Zuckt auf*
''Viel zu tun ? Hab ich was verpasst.
Was soll es den noch zu tun geben ?''
_Habe ich etwasvon den Gespräch zwischen den beiden nicht gehört?
*Steht auf und vertritt sich in der Taverne die Beine*
_


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

[man, ich störe den ganzen verlauf wenn ich so langsam schreibe]

''Ich weiß nicht , ich war gestern so betrunken ich erinnere mich nur noch an die Schläge''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

[Solange ich nicht Raphaelio hinschreibe, ist es Torbias, da er ja die Unterhaltung führt]


"Ein Nekromant kennt noch Ekel?"
*lacht*
"Was es zu tun gibt? Dumme Frage! Solange auch nur ein Dämon diese Welt unsicher macht, und
damit auch Azeroth bedroht, wird es immer etwas zu tun geben! Nicht zu vergessen die Blutelfen
Kael´s, die den Menschen Rache geschworen haben."


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

*Deutet seinen Dämonen*
''Wollt ihr ihn auch töten?''
*leichtes grinsen*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Wenn Ihr nicht hinschaut."
*lacht*
"Nein, nicht solange Ihr ihn unter Kontrolle habt."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

*schüttelt missbilligend den Kopf*
Ich verstehe mein Handwerk als Kunst, nicht als etwas das Ekel hervorruft. Nun gut, es stinkt ein wenig, aber sonst habe ich keine Probleme damit.
Nur weil diese ganzen lichttreuen Idioten nicht einsehen wollen, dass ich ihnen nur damit helfen will, heißt das nicht, das meine Fähigkeiten nutzlos sind.


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

''Wo bleibt den nur dieser komischer Kautz der mit den glauben der Aldor und den der Sehern spielt, wie war sein Name noch gleich ?''
''Vielleicht haben sie es ja wirklich herausgefunden was er treibt''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Über Untote hat kein Schattenpriester eine Kontrolle. Alle unsere Zauber setzten beim Gegner das Vorhandensein einer Seele voraus. 
Einzig hohe Geißeloffiziere und Geister sind daher angreifbar."


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

''Warum haben nur hohe Geißeloffiziere eine Seele ?''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

*sieht den Hexer an*
"Das kann uns vielleicht unser Nekromantenfreund beantworten. Ich weiß das nur
von Shadoweye."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Je mächtiger der Zauber ist, desto mächtiger wird auch der belebte Untote. Und bei einigen Zaubern geht das soweit, das der Untote seine Seele bekommt. Er steht natürlich immernoch unter der Kontrolle des Nekromanten, aber hat seinen eigenen Willen. 
Und ohne diesen eigenen Willen, gäbe es keine Untoten auf der Seite der Horde. Sylvanas hatte diesen Willen und hat einen Moment der Schwäche des Lichkönigs ausgenutzt um ihre Fesseln zu brechen. Mit Erfolg.


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

''Erzähl mir dan später was er gesagt hat''
''Ich suche jetzt erstmal diesen Kautz , wenn sie ihn tatsächlich erwischt haben möchte ich mir die Srafe nich entgehen lassen''
*Geht wenige Zentimeter aus der Taverne , bleibt dann aber doch nochmal stehen, dreht sich um und ruft seinen Dämonen*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Ich kenne Untote, denen man nicht gerade einen starken Willen zusprechen kann."
*denkt nach*
"Aber klar! Das sind ausschließlich jene, die nach dem Bruch mit der Geißel auferstanden
waren. Der Fluch auf dem Land erweckt die Toten wieder, aber der Lichkönig kann sie
nicht mehr unter seiner Kontrolle halten."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Eben das. 
*trinkt einen Schluck*
Die Verlassenen...
*lehnt sich zurück*
Wenn ein Hexenmeister durch den Fluch zurückkehrt, nennt er sich dann auch verlassen? Er hatte ja schon im Leben nichts mehr vom Licht.
*kratzt sich am Kopf*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Eine gute Frage. Ich schätzte die Bezeichnung "Verlassener" gilt für jeden Untoten mit freiem Willen."
*grübelt*
"Shadoweye dürfte sich wohl nicht mehr als Verlassenen bezeichnen."


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Er ist Untot und dazu auch noch Schattenpriester, wieso sollte er sich da nicht als Verlassenen bezeichnen?
*runzelt die Stirn*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Juli 2010)

"Nun, wenn er wirklich zur Allianz überläuft, ist er ja wohl ein Feind der Verlassenen, oder?"

[bin mal weg für Heute]


----------



## Lethior (4. Juli 2010)

Nur weil er zur Allianz überläuft bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass er vom Licht angenommen wird. Und er wird auch dort untot bleiben.Aber er muss sich definitiv gegen sein eigenes Volk stellen. Was für ihn ja kein Prolem scheint.


----------



## phipush1 (5. Juli 2010)

"Ich bezweifle das die Allianz einen Untoten aufnimmt, es gab einfach zu viele schlechte Ereignisse.Besonderrs wenn dieser 
Untoter ein Schattenpriester ist, was der gängigen Religion der Allianz widerspricht."


----------



## Lethior (5. Juli 2010)

Wir werden wohl erst verstehen können was er vorhat, wenn er da ist oder wir wenigstens Kontakt mit ihm aufnehmen konten. Aber auch ich glaube, dass er das nicht schaffen wird.


----------



## Soladra (5. Juli 2010)

Name: Liola

Rasse: Draenei

Klasse: -

Zugehörigkeit: Waisenhaus

Aussehen: Da Liola noch ein kleines Mädchen ist, ist sie dem entsprechend klein. Ihre Haare hat sie zu zwei langen Rattenschwänzen zusammengebunden, die keck vom Kopf abstehen. Sie trägt einen violetten Rock und eine weiße Bluse. Würde man ihr Alter auf das eines Menschen beziehen, wäre sie in etwa 8 Jahre alt.

Charaktereigenschaften: Kindlich naiv, aber quietschfidel.

/ooc off

* Kleine Mädchen kommt hereingehüpft, schaut sich kurz um und grinst*
"Hallöchen!"


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

*Kommt in die Taverne und setzt sich wie jeden Tag in die nähe des Tresens*
*Schaut sich kurz um und entdeckt dabei das kleine Mädchen*_
__Was will den so ein kleines Mädchen hier ?

_


----------



## Deck5 (5. Juli 2010)

*kommt wieder in die taverne seine dolche sind stark blut verschmiert*HAllo...*sieht das mädchen dreht sich um und wischt das blut ab und kniet sich zum mädchen nieder* "hallo kleine wer bist du den und warum kommst ausgerechnet hier her??"*steht wieder aufrecht * ich habe bei den aldor nichts gefunden ... mehr sollte ich nicht sagen"


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

_''Hallo''
*Bemerkt das Blut an der Klinge*
__Und ich habe ihn nicht mehr gefunden , schade egentlich._


----------



## Soladra (5. Juli 2010)

*lächelt*
"Ich bin Liola und die Matrone hat mit ein paar Münzen gegeben, weil ich ihr so gut beim nähen geholfen hab."
*verschränkt die Hande hinterm Rücken und wippt mit den Füßen*
"Die Sachen, die ich genäht habe, konnte man sogar verkaufen! Ist das nicht toll?"
*kukt Dennis mit großen Augen an*
"Und wer bist du?"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Juli 2010)

*Da niemand eine Bestellung aufgab, und Raphaelio nicht dreist genug, war, einem Waisenkind sein
Geld abzunehmen, begnügte er sich damit seine Bestände zu zählen und neue Bestellungen 
anzufetigen. Torbias schwieg währenddessen genauso, hörte den anderen aber aufmerksam zu.
Überschätzte er seinen Gönner? Hielt er Shadoweye für jemanden, der er nicht war? War das die
kindliche Naivität, mit der er gestorben war?
Torbias selbst hatte sich immer für kritisch gehalten, gerade im Umgang mit Shadoweye. Gründe
genug vorsichtig zu sein schien es ja zu geben. Die Geheimnistuerei, die er über seine 
Vergangenheit hegte, oder das beharrliche Schweigen, was Macht und Stab anging. Niemand, 
selbst Allister nicht, wusste, woher er diese Kraft und tiefgreifende Verständnis für die Schatten
hatte. Also fragte sich Torbias: Irrte er sich grundlegend?*


----------



## Lethior (5. Juli 2010)

[Ich hab das Gefühl es geht hier nicht weiter, wenn du nicht was passieren lässt Schadoweye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

[Mir fällt gerade nichts ein was man schreiben könnte] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deck5 (5. Juli 2010)

"wow du bist aber fleißig *flüstert zu dem kind*...mhhh sag das keinem jetzt*nimmt 10 Goldstücke aus dem beutel und gibt sie dem dreanei kind* hier spar es dann kannst du später was richtig schönes kaufen .....*spricht wieder normal* weiß jemand was ein passendes getränk für kinder ist?? ich hatte selber nocht nie eins*grinst*" iCh bekomme bitte einen Mondbeeren saft.. möchtest du auch wa szu trinken kleine??"


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

_Wenn er zuviel Gold hat soll er mir auch was schenken!_
_*_Ist leicht sauer_*
_


----------



## Deck5 (5. Juli 2010)

*leicht wütend *"he hexenmeister kommt mal mit"*geht nach draußen *


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

*geht mit*
_Was will der den von mir?_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Juli 2010)

*während Raphaelio such um die Bestellung kümmert, und dem Waisenkind eine Milch spendiert,
bemerkt er etwas ungewöhnliches. Die Leute auf der Straße sehen fast alle zum Himmel hinauf...*

[muhaha gleich geht es weiter. Wenn mir etwas einfällt.]


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

[ich freue mich darauf]


----------



## Deck5 (5. Juli 2010)

*guckt nach oben * "was ist das!!... raphelio mhh wirtg lass das kind auf jeden fall drinn es kann nicht gut sein"*zückt zur vorsicht seine doclhe*


----------



## Soladra (5. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Fremden erstaunt an*
Ich danke euch vielmals!
*lächelt und zwinkert Dennis zu, klettert dann auf einen Barhocker und grinst den Elfen an*
*bedankt sich artig für die Milch, trinkt einen Schluck und wischt sich über den Mund*
Was geht denn da vor sich? 
*ängstlich*
Ist es ein Drache? Ein Frostwyrm? Ich hab Angst!
*versteckt das Gesicht in den Händen*


----------



## Lethior (5. Juli 2010)

*blickt zu den anderen, greift dann langsam zu seinem Beutel. Als er diesen öffnet macht sich der Gestank von faulendem Fleisch sofort im ganzen Gasthaus bemerkbar. Er zieht ein schwarzes Buch aus dem Sack, das von einem giftgrünen Leuchten umgeben wird und einen runenverzierten Dolch mit geschwungener Klinge*
Ich hoffe mir kann bald jemand sagen, was hier vor sich geht.

[Interessant, dass hier jeder sofort von einem Kampf ausgeht^^ ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio verlässt seinen Platz hinter dem Tresen und gesellt sich zu den Schaulustigen auf der Straße. 
Da die Sonne schon recht hoch am Himmel steht, kann er zunächst nichts genaues erkennen. Da kommt
ein schwarzer Schatten in sein Sichtfeld, und nur ein Moment vergeht, ehe seine Elfenaugen die unscharfen
Konturen eines Drachen ausmachen*
"Torbias, nanntet Ihr nicht zuvor Lady Zephas Namen?"
*Der Angesprochene schreckt aus seinen Gedanken hoch*
"Zepha? Wo ist sie?"
*Nun steht auch Tobias auf und geht hinaus auf die Straße. Auch er erkennt den großen Netherdrachen,
der immer an der Seite der Untoten Frau anzutreffen ist*
"Sie wird wieder auf der Terasse des Lichts landen, so wie immer. Das ist die Möglichkeit Kontakt mit
Shadoweye aufzunehmen! Wenn jemand Shadoweye auf dem langen Pfad der Schatten nahe gekommen
ist, dann ist sie das!"
*Torbias spurtet augenblicklich los, um die aufmüpfige Priesterin zu erreichen*

[Ich hatte noch eine andere Idee zur Kontaktaufnahme, aber die hier wird lustiger^^]


----------



## Lethior (5. Juli 2010)

*Sobald er bemerkt, dass keine Gefahr zu drohen scheint, steckt er sofort Dolch und Buch zurück, scheinbar möchte er keine genaueren Fragen dazu beantworten müssen. Kaum ist der Sack verschlossen, schwindet auch der faulige Gestank*
Ich hoffe die beiden sind schnell wieder hier.
*setzt sich auf seinen Platz, als wäre nichts passiert und trinkt einen Schluck*


----------



## Deck5 (5. Juli 2010)

*wendet sich wieder zum hexenmeister da keine gefahr besteht *"hört zu dieses kind ist ein waise ihr solltet nicht soclhe gedanken habe...ich habe es nicht aus euren gedanken gelesen ich erkenne es an eurem gesichts ausdruck und dieser ist eindeutig neidisch "*geht wieder zur waise * tut mir leid nur ein netherdrach der jemandenm guten gehört einen der guten und nicht den bösen *tröstet die waiseund gibt ihr ein taschnetuch **flüstert zum nekromasnten *"bitte nicht vor der kleinen!"


----------



## Lethior (5. Juli 2010)

[ Überlass bitte mir was mit meinen Büchern, Waffen, Charakteren und Leichen passiert]


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

''Wer an meinen Gesicht erkennt ob ich jenes denke ist für mich schon ein Gedankenleser''
''Von daher bleibt meine Meiniung : Was schon wieder so ein Gedankenleser,kann das jetzt jeder?''
*Setzt sich wieder auf seinen Stuhl*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio kommt wieder in das Gasthaus zurück, nachdem der Netherdrache gelandet, und damit
aus dem Sichtfeld verschwunden ist*
"Gedankenleser? Ich hoffe bloß, Torbias schleppt Zepha nicht hier an!"
*schaudert*
"Das würde bedeuten, dass auch ihr Drache hierherkommen würde!"
*schluckt*


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

''Raphaelio bevor der Drache jetzt noch wirklich noch kommt und dich möglicherweise noch verschlingt hätte ich gerne noch ein kaltes Bier!''
*Kürz überleg*
''Aber wenn du töt wärest wäre das Bier umsonst .''
*lach*


----------



## Deck5 (5. Juli 2010)

*schütelt den kopf als ein gnom rein kommt * "Dennis was ist mit dem gildentreffen du wolltest doch das organiesieren"*seuftzt*"D=na gut .. heerr wirt bitte haben sie einen raum nicht so klein und könenne sie bis um MItternacht ein Festmahl zubereiten wenns sein muss helf ich *legt ein kleines säckchen voller goldstücke auf den tresen*"das hier reicht auf jeden fall!"*zu dem gnom* sag allen hier findet das treffen stattich muss soweiso noch was mit schatten berden !*der gnom verbeugt sich einmal und winkt dann kurz zu dennis und zur kleinen daa er erkannt hat das dennis ihr was spenndiert hat*"Tschüss""D=Tschüss!"


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

[Könntest du vllt auf groß- und klein Schreibung achten und immer ein paar Satzzeichen setzen ? Dann würde sich dein Text angenehmer lesen.]
[Keine Beleidigung, ich bin selbst nich der beste in Deutsch!!!!]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Juli 2010)

[öhhm, die Taverne hat keine Räume, sie besteht ja nur aus einem halben^^ keine dunklen Ecken, keine Fensterplätzte. 
Niemand scheint den Anfang zu lesen.]


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

*schaut auf seinen Platz*
_Mhh immer noch kein Bier.
''Könnte ich mein Getränk bekommen?''
_


----------



## Soladra (5. Juli 2010)

*scheint sehr erleichtert*
Dann ist ja gut.
*trinkt wieder von ihrer Milch*
Die Waisenmatrone hat uns nämlich davon erzählt, und die sollen ganz schrecklich sein!


----------



## Lethior (5. Juli 2010)

*wirkt entnervt von dem Kind und flüstert dem Wirt zu*
Seid ihr sicher das hier der richtige Ort für ein kleines Mädchen ist?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio hat gerade das Bier abgestellt, da wendet er sich dem Nekromanten zu*
"Da gebe ich Euch recht, aber was soll ich machen? Ich kann nicht zur Matronin, solange
Gäste im Haus sind."
*seufzt*
"Kant war für sowas immer gut zu gebrauchen."


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

*Hört wegen seiner neugier mal wieder anderen Leuten wärhend einer Unterhaltung zu*
''Was ist mit Kant überhaupt passiert?


----------



## Soladra (5. Juli 2010)

*wendez sich nun auch dem Gespräch zu*
Kant?
Wer ist Kant?


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

*hört die Stimme und Antwortet ohne lange zuüberlegen*
''Soweit ich weiss is Kant ein Ork und ein Freund von Raphaelio.''
''Ich habe ihn aber schone einige Zeit nicht mehr gesehen''

[Bin für heute mal weg .
Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio setzt sich*
"Kant ist Krieger von Endzeit und im Moment im Nethersturm. Er ist erst Gestern mit einem Oger vom stellvertretenden
Clanführer hinbefohlen worden."
*sieht zur Straße hinaus*
"Endzeit kämpft dort gegen Kael´Thas und seine Schergen. Anscheinend hat Erikk Foster ein Mittel gefunden, Kael vom
Thron zu stoßen."
*verstummt und wird weiß im Gesicht, als er den Kopf eines Drachen auf seine Taverne herbeiwackeln sieht*

[bin dann ach mal off für heute.]


----------



## J/R (5. Juli 2010)

[Vorstellung]

Name: Imbellis
Rasse: Orc, weiblich
Klasse: Kriegerin
Zugehörigkeit: keine
Aussehen: Für eine Orcin [oder nur Orc? kennt jemand die offizielle welbl. Form von Orc?] ist sie nicht besonders groß, eher zierlich. Ihre Haut ist saftig grün, während ihr Haar, trotz ihrer Jungend, bereits ergraut ist. Sie trägt in der Regel eine dunkle, schlichte Robe, welche den Großteil ihrer Statur verbirgt. Unter der Robe zeichnem sich die Umrisse eines Zweihänders ab. 

Charaktereigenschaften: Imbellis ist eher von ruhiger Natur und betrachtet die Geschehnisse erstmal mit einer gewissen Distanz und Argwohn (was man wohl auf ihre Kriegerausbildung zurückführen kann). Sie liebt einen guten Wein, ebenso ein gutes Essen, am besten beides zusammen. Da sie aber aus gewöhnlichen Verhältnissen stammt ist sie einem guten Bier und einer deftigen Mahlzeit auch nicht abgeneigt. Fremden gegenüber tritt sie freundlich auf, nur auf Schurken reagiert sie mit Argwohn, bis hin zu Verachtung da diese ihn ihren Augen ohne Ehre kämpfen. 

*eine Orc betritt die Taverne, sie schaut sich nach einem freien Platz um, und lässt sich genüßlich auf einem der Stühle am Rand nieder* _Puh, endlich sitzen._

"Throm-Ka"

*winkt dem Wirt*

[occ: ich werde mich erstmal akklimatisieren und mich bei einer mir passenden Gelegenheit ins Geschehen einbringen, ich bin ein wenig aus der Übung, eins noch, spielt die Geschichte zu BC Zeiten, oder ist Nordend schon "bekannt"? Ich hab da leider nichts zu gelesen.]


----------



## Lethior (5. Juli 2010)

[ Ich hoffe doch das Nordend bekannt ist, sonst muss ich mir was neues ausdenken, was in dem Sack von meinem Nekromanten liegt^^ ]

*nickt der Kriegerin kurz zu und bemerkt mit einem Lächeln das bleiche Gesicht des Elfen, als er den Drachen erblickt*


----------



## Deck5 (5. Juli 2010)

*schaut sich den drachen an geht auf ihn zu und holt ein stück blutiges fleisch heraus welches er dem drachen zu fressen hinlegt setzt sich dann wieder hin


----------



## Soladra (6. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Drachen mit großen Augen an*
"Wooooaaaar!"
*ihr Blick löst sich nur zögerlich vom Drachen und wechselt neugierig zur Orkin*

[Ja, es heißt Orkin.]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2010)

[Northrend war schon immer bekannt, nur wurde noch keine Invasion gegen die Geißel eingeleitet]

*Raphaelio bemerkt die Orkin kaum, die seine Taverne betritt. Sein Blick ist weiterhin an den Drachen
geheftet, der immer näher kommt. Da steigen aus der Menge auf der Straße auch schon die beiden 
Untoten hervor, und betreten die Taverne. Der Drache bleibt zwar ausserhalb stehen, steckt aber
seinen Kopf in den Raum*

[Zepha, die Untote Priesterin die sich augenblicklich auf den Weg gemacht hatte, als das Portal sich
öffnete, trug eine Mischung aus Robe und Rüstung. Steifes Leder und Metalle bildeten dabei
eine Rüstung in viollett und Nachtblau, die eindeutig auf Imposanz ausgelegt ist. Von ihren Schultern 
laufen zwei schmale, lange Flügel den Rücken hinunter. Ihre einzige Waffe sind ein langer Dolch und 
ihre spitze Zunge]

"Der da." *sagt Torbias und zeigt auf den Nekromanten*
*Derweil hat sich der Drache zur Genüge umgesehen und kommt dem Elfen ganz nahe. Leicht schnaubt
er Raphaelio an - welcher daraufhin ohnmächtig umfällt*


----------



## Dweencore (6. Juli 2010)

*leicht erschrocken*
''Hat von euch schon jemals wer einen Drachen bekämpft , also ich nicht.''
''Und ich hoffe dass bleibt so!''
*Geht zwei Schritte zurück*


----------



## J/R (6. Juli 2010)

*Imbellis schaut Dweencore ruhig an*

"keine Sorge, er wird dir wohl nichts tun, solange du ihn nicht verärgerst. Ich habe bereits paar Drachen erlebt, sie nicht nicht böse, lediglich neugierig. Aber aufgrund der Macht eines Drachen, kann das schonmal schmerzhaft werden."

*muss ein wenig schmunzeln, als sie sieht wie er zurückweicht, blickt anschließend auf Raphaelio hinunter*

"Hat jemand raffiniertes Steinsalz da, damit er sich gefälligst wieder um seine Gäste kümmern kann?"


----------



## Lethior (6. Juli 2010)

*steht zur Begrüßung auf*
Ich bin Mortiferus. Ich vermute ihr habt die Geschichte auf dem Weg schon erzählt bekommen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt etwas Klarheit in die Sache bringen.


----------



## Deck5 (6. Juli 2010)

*die schamanin kommt wieder rein aallerdings hat sie jetzt mehr blaue sachen an und ihre schuldtern haben nun blaue flammen*
*der schurke geht raus *
L="könntet ihr bitte euren Drache wo annders hingeben oder ihr anweisen wegzugehen ich glaube der wirt findet das nicht gut "*spricht einen heilzauber auf paphaeilo und einen aufwach zauber* " mhh ich hoffe das klappt *setzt sich neben den wirt bemerkt dann das mädchen *"hallo kleine kannst du mir mal eben bitte helfen?? und du auch hexenmeister nicht das er sofort wieder umkippt wenn er wach wird ...falls er wach wird"


----------



## Soladra (6. Juli 2010)

*Blickt wieder den Drachen an und fängt an zu zittern. Die Frage der Schamanin scheint sie nicht gehört zu haben*


----------



## Deck5 (6. Juli 2010)

*geht zum Kind *"kannst du  mir bitte helfen kleine ich brauche deine hilfe nur kurz!"


----------



## Soladra (6. Juli 2010)

*Dreht sich zu Dennis um, kindiche Angst in den Augen*
Will der Drache uns töten?


----------



## Lethior (6. Juli 2010)

*seufzt und geht zu dem Kind*
Nein, der Drache will uns nicht. Aber glaubst du nicht, dass du im Waisenhaus besser aufgehoben wärst?
So eine dreckige Taverne ist doch kein Platz für ein Mädchen in deinem Alter.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2010)

*Zepha sieht mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht, wie Raphaelio ohnmächtig umfällt*
"Der ist ja noch mehr Weib als ich es je war."
*sieht zu ihrem Drachen*
"Erschreck die Leute nicht, Vaash. Das macht doch nur Ärger."
*der Drache scheint zu grinsen, und fröhlich ertönt seine sanfte, doch laute Stimme in
der Taverne*
"Du findest das doch genauso amüsant, gib es zu."
*Zapha wendet sich von Vaash ab und hört die Begrüßung des Nekromanten*
"Klarheit ist ein gutes Wort. Mich interessiert Shadoweyes Verbleib genauso wie dich,
glaub´s mir."
*in der Zeit hebt Torbias den Wirt gemeinsam mit den anderen vom Boden auf und setzt 
ihn an einen Tisch, möglichst weit vom Drachen entfernt. Nach dem Zauber der Schamanin
wacht Raphaelio langsam auf*


----------



## Dweencore (6. Juli 2010)

''Hat der Drache gerade gesprochen?''
*schaut ungläubig auf den Drachen*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2010)

*Vaash kichert schon wieder*
"Nein, hat er nicht."
*kann sich kaum noch zurückhalten*


----------



## Lethior (6. Juli 2010)

*scheint den Drachen zu ignorieren*
Dann wisst ihr auch nichts von seinem Verbleib?
*seufzt und fährt sich mit der Hand durch die Haare*
Irgendwer muss doch etwas von ihm wissen!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2010)

*Zepha zieht eine Schnute*
"Aber nicht doch. Wer wird sich denn gleich aufregen?"
*grinst spöttisch*
"Es gibt immer einen Weg, man muss es nur wollen."
*sieht zu Torbias, der beim Wirt steht*
"Hast du nicht einmal gesagt, du hättest ihn in deinen Geist eindringen lassen?
Wie viel von dir hast du ihm damals offenbart?"
*Torbias kommt nun zu Zepha und Lethior herüber*
"Alles. Er hat mich gänzlich studiert."
*schaudert*
"Er kennt mich seit dem besser, als ich mich selbst."


----------



## Lethior (6. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön. Er war also in deinem Geist.
Aber was soll uns das denn nun bringen?
*man merkt ihm deutlich wie ungeduldig er ist*
Wenn uns das weiterhelfen könnte, hätte er doch auch schon gestern mit ihm Kontakt aufnehmen können.


----------



## Deck5 (6. Juli 2010)

*schaut erschrocken zu dem Drachen * Wo habt ihr das gelernt heißt so zu sprechen??


----------



## Soladra (6. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Drachen mit großen Augen an,scheint all ihrenMut zusammen zunehmen und lächelt*
Hallo Drache!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2010)

*während Vaash sich reger Aufmerksamkeit erfreut, versucht Zepha dem Nekromanten klar zu machen, wie
sie den gesuchten Priester finden will*
"Sagen wir, ich lese deine kranken Gedanken."
*umkreist den Nekromanten und zielt dabei die gesamte Zeit über mit ihrer Hand auf dessen Kopf*
"Dann hinterlasse ich einen mentalen Abdruck meiner selbst in deinem Geist. Schöpfe ich nur die oberflächlichen
Gedanken ab, so ist der Abdruck nur sehr schwach. Umso tiefer ich jetzt in deinen Verstand eintauche, desto
detaillreicher wird das, was ich in dir hinterlasse."
*bleibt nun vor dem Nekromanten stehen*
"Es hat keinen Einfluss auf deine Psyche... es ist nur so als wenn ob ich meinen Namen auf deine Robe schreibe."
*Da Zepha innehält spricht Torbias weiter*
"Shadoweye hat mich einmal vor eine Wahl gestellt, und ich habe zugestimmt. Er hat mich gelesen wie ein Buch."
*kratzt sich an der Schulter. Es scheint, als sei er beschämt ob dieser Tatsache*
"Es hat nie weh getan. Aber es ist doch immer ein seltsames Gefühl zu wissen, dass da jemand ist, der alle deine 
Geheimnisse kennt. Der absolut alles von einem weiß. Und ich selbst weiß, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, so
gut wie nichts über ihn."


----------



## Lethior (6. Juli 2010)

*ignoriert die Bemerkung über seine Gedanken von Zepha*
Du hast alles was du weißt an jemanden weitergegeben, von dem du nichts selbst weißt?
Klingt nicht gerade klug.
Aber kann uns dass nun weiterhelfen oder nicht? Haben wir durch diesen mentalen Abdruck die Möglichkeit mit ihm Kontakt aufzunehmen?


----------



## Deck5 (6. Juli 2010)

" mhh ich kann euch einen helm oder eine kapuze machen die dafor schützt"


----------



## Bandos (7. Juli 2010)

So ich komm dann auch mal dazu.

Name: Teskahr

Rasse: Mensch

Klasse: Schurke

Clanlos

Aussehen: Teskahr ist ein ca. 1,80 Großer Mensch mit langen Schwarzen Haaren die immer zu einem Zopf gebunden sind. Sein Gesicht ist von kleineren und größeren Narben übersäht, wovon eine sich über seine komplette linke gesichtshälfte zieht und durch diese sein kaputtes auge unschwer zu übersehen ist. Teskahr ist in einer guten körperlichen verfassung, bis auf die Tatsache das sein rechtes Bein unterhalb des Knies fehlt und dieses durch eine Holzkonstruktion ersetzt wurde und das seine Linke hand auch nicht mehr bei ihm weilt. 

Besonderheiten: Teskahrs schwarze Lederüstung ist zwar an manchen Stellen arg verschlissen, weist aber aufwendige Verzierungen auf. Er trägt einen Wappenrock der Kriegshymenschlucht.

Persöhnlichkeit: Teskahrs ist die müdigkeit vom kampf ins Gesicht geschrieben, aber trotzdem überwacht er seine Umgebung ständig und ist auch jederzeit bereit zu kämpfen wenn ihn jemand provoziert.
 	Ansonsten ist er ein gelassener Typ den die Probleme der anderen nicht interessieren, er möchte einfach seinen frühzeitigen Ruhestand genießen und in ruhe gelassen werden.


*kommt langsam in die Traverne geschritten*
"ziemlich voll hier..."
*läuft Zielstrebig auf den Tresen zu und setzt sich auf einen freien Hocker*
"Herr Wirt ich hätte gerne ein Bier"


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juli 2010)

*während die dreanei raus geht komtm der schurke wieder rein und bemerkt den Neuankömmling*"Hallo "!*sieht die naben und die fehlenden gleidmasen*" oha du musst entweder verdammt viele schlachten geschlagen haben oder warst einfach nur zu dumm um auszuweichen!


----------



## J/R (7. Juli 2010)

*Imbellis bilckt den Schurken nur kurz an, und deutet ein Nicken als Gruß an*

"Hey Wirt, wenn es deine Verfassung erlaubt, einen Krug Bier bitte" *grinst schadenfroh*

*Beobachtet weiter die Szene zwischen Zepha und dem Nekromanten*

_Was muss Zepha getan haben, um das Vetrauen eines Drachen zu bekommen?_

[Edit: grammatikalischer Müll entsorgt...]


----------



## Bandos (7. Juli 2010)

*dreht sich langsam zu der Schamanin*
"Hütet eure Zunge, Schamanin"
*dreht sich wieder zum Tresen*
*flüstert* "oder ich schneid sie scheller raus als ihr blinzeln könnt"


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

*verlässt die Taverne*


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juli 2010)

"die schmanin ist gerade gegangen  und außerdem würdet ihr das nicht dchaffen *lach gemeint* zumindest nnicht ohne die schwäche von mir zu kennen....*wendet sich zur orkin * hallo ihr scheint nicht gerade geschürächig"


----------



## Soladra (7. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Neuankömmling an*
Hallo du!
*zum Drachen*
Drache?


----------



## Bandos (7. Juli 2010)

*dreht sich auf dem Hocker um*

"was machen die da draußen eigentlich die ganze Zeit?"
"Naja geht mich eh nix an"

*fängt an in Erinnerungen alter tage zu Schwelgen*

*kaum verständlich* "Das waren noch Zeiten...."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

[Wird ja wirklich voll hier, ich komme garnimmer mit wer alles noch da ist, dauernd geht einer^^
Was Zepha angestellt hat? Stellt ihr doch einfach die Frage anstatt immer ein Bier zu bestellen.
Raphaelio ist noch immer kreidebleich XD]

*Vaash sieht zum Draeneimädchen hinunter*
"Vaash ist mein Name, was ist deiner?"
*Raphaelio rappelt sich indes dazu auf, den Bestellungen nachzukommen und lässt den Drachen dabei 
nicht aus den Augen. Torbias und Zepha sind derweil noch immer damit beschäftigt, eine Verbindung
zum gesuchten Priester aufzubauen*

Torbias: "Ob klug oder nicht, es schien mir richtig. Ich meine... wenn Ihr ein Magiernovize wärt... und
Medivh selbst würde Euch anbieten, Euer Lehrer zu sein... würdet Ihr ablehnen?"
Zepha: "Das interessiert jetzt nicht. Wichtig ist, dass wir die erste Bedingung haben. Ich kann Shadoweye
mithilfe des Abdrucks identifizieren. Um ihn zu finden, brauchen wir speziellere Hilfe."
*lächelt ein wenig spöttisch*
Zepha: "Aber wir sind hier in Shattrath genau richtig." *sieht zu Torbias* "Kennst du einen Seher, der
für uns eine Vision erstellt?"


----------



## J/R (7. Juli 2010)

[Gemach, gemach, werd wird denn gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen. *g* Zudem fällt mir grade nix ein um das Thema geschickt zur Sprache zu bringen]


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juli 2010)

*die schamanin koommt wieder rein mit einem beutel voll gold*L=intressant ihr braucht eine vision soll ich euch helfen 
D=ich glaube nicht das ihr das könnt denn ich denke hier wird eine seher vision gebraucht 
L= was ist denn da bitte sehr der unterschied ?? fast gar nichts 
D=ähmm ich kenne mich damit nicht aus ich weiß nur wie man heil über ein schlachtfeld kommt


----------



## Soladra (7. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Drachen mit übergroßen Kleinkinderkulleraugen an*
Mein Name ist Liola. 
*leicht ängstlich*
Du willst uns doch wohl nicht fressen, oder?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

*Torbias und Zepha hören vom Angebot der Schamanin*
Zepha: "Wer hat denn dich gefragt?" *schaut wieder zu Torbias* "Besorg mir einen Seher, aber einen Guten."
Torbias: "Darf es auch gleich etwas mehr sein? Voren´tal und eine Sänfte?" 
Zepha: *übergeht den Sarkasmus* "Nun geh schon! Ich brauche einen arkanen Magier, sonst funktioniert das 
nicht!"

"Vaash scheint belustigt*
"Nein, Fräulein Lilola, ich fresse keine Draenei. Und auch sonst niemanden, der auf zwei Beinen läuft."
*geht mit dem Kopf so weit hinunter, dass er fast auf dem Boden liegt*
"Warum sollte ich das denn machen?"


----------



## Soladra (7. Juli 2010)

*rutscht von ihrem Hocker ung geht ein paar Schritte auf den Drachen zu*
Weeeeeeil...
*verschränkt die Hände hinter dem Rücken und dreht den Oberkörper hin und her*
Weil dei Waisenmatrone gesagt hat, wenn wir einen Drachen sehen, sollen wir weglaufen, wer er uns sonst frisst oder uns an seine JUngen verfüttert...Du hast doch wohl nicht vor, mich an deine Jungen zu verfüttern, ooooder?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

*Vaash kichert wieder ein wenig, und promt erscheint wieder das Flimmern um ihn herum*
"Ich habe nichtmal Junge, an die ich dich verfüttern könnte. Kein Netherdrache würde das
tun, kleine Lilola."


----------



## Soladra (7. Juli 2010)

*scheint nachdeklich*
Aber die Waisenmatrone hat das gesagt...


----------



## Bandos (7. Juli 2010)

*bemerkt das der Tonfall zwischen der Shamanin und den untoten lauter wird*
*setzt sich langsam in bewegung der Gruppe*
"hat hier irgendeiner ein Problem mit dem anderen?"
*schaut abwechselnd von der schamanin, zu den Untoten*
"Falls ja dann seid ihr hier am falschen Ort, hier seid ihr alle beste freunde. Verstanden?"


[versteht meinen Char nicht falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er is nen Veteran, wie zb. vorhins die sache mit der Zunge rauschneiden, das is normal das jemand wie er sowas droht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

[Versteh du Zepha nicht falsch, sie ist ein wenig vorlaut^^]

*Zepha schaut den alten Mann überrascht an*
"Und wer hat dich eingeladen?"
Torbias: "Ich glaube, ich gehe mal besser zur Treppe... und suche einen Seher..."
*geht zur Straße hinaus, bleibt stehen und kommt zurück*
"Wenn die wirklich Sehend sind, sollten sie dann nicht wissen, dass wir ihre Hilfe brauchen?"
*zuckt die Schultern und geht wieder hinaus*

*Vaash nickt ganz leicht*
"Und die Matrone sagt nichts falsches. Es gibt Drachen, die sind wirklich böse."


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

Na los, stellt hier keine philosophischen Fragen, beeil dich, dass einer von denen hier herunterkomt und uns endlich hilft.
*blickt den Drachen an*
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es aber mehr böse Drachen, als die guten. Jedenfalls ist so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

*Vaash wendet sich dem Nekromanten zu, den er vorher garnicht wahrgenommen hatte*
"Ich weiß nicht wie es in Azeroth ist, aber hier in der Scherbenwelt sind wir Netherdrachen in
der Überzahl. Und das ist auch gut so!"
*Schaut ernst*
"Und Ihr seid?"


----------



## Soladra (7. Juli 2010)

*streckt die Hand aus, wie um den Drachen zu streicheln, zieht die Hand aber wieder zurück*
Darf ich? Oder bist du dann böse?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

*Vaash sieht wieder zu dem Mädchen*
"Ich werde bestimmt nicht böse."
*kichert wieder, was ein erneutes Flimmern hervorruft*


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*macht eine übertriebene Verbeugung vor dem Drachen, scheinbar von ihm eingeschüchtert*
Ich bin Mortiferus. Schön die Bekanntschaft mit einem Drachen zu machen, der einem nicht sofort die Krallen in den Leib schlagen will.
Ich hoffe zumindest, dass ihr das nicht wollt.
*deutet auf den Elf und kann sich ein schadenfrohes Grinsen nicht verkneifen*
Es muss ja seinen Grund haben, dass er so eingeschüchtert ist.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

*Vaash neigt seinen Hals und äfft eine Verbeugung nach*
"Vaashalanda, mein Name. Aber für Euch einfach nur Vaash."
*Vaash kichert und nickt in Richtung des Elfen. Man merkt ihm seine Frohnatur an*
"Er ist ein Elf, und dazu noch ein dicker. Ich kann mir kein besseres Beispiel für Willensschwäche denken."
*Raphaelio hat das selbstverständlich gehört, bleibt aber stumm*


----------



## Bandos (7. Juli 2010)

"Gegenfrage, hab ich mit dir geredet Schuppenvieh?"
*schaut den Drachen fest in die Augen und lässt seinen rechten Arm langsam hinter den Umhang Fahren*
"Ich kann einfach Probleme in einer Neutralen Stadt nicht gebrauchen, also frage ich nocheinmal die Wurmnester: gibts hier ein Problem?"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

*Vaash wendet seinen Kopf dem Nächsten zu, der ihn anspricht*
"Wie bitte?"
*Verwirrung macht sich in seinen Zügen breit*


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*wendet sich dem Veteranen zu*
bleib mal ruhig. Du bist hier der einzige der für Unruhe sorgt.
Setz dich auf deinen Platz und halt dich da raus, du bekommst auch ein Bier spendiert, ist das nicht was?


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juli 2010)

[ shadow du hast keine kontrolle über meinen charakter]
L=*guckt leicht ammüsiert zu der untoten naja das wird wohl nicht  wenn ihr keine echte vision haben wollt dann nicht die seher könenne sowas so oder so nicht da bei ihnene keine schamanen sind *lacht und wendet sich zum schurken * ich habe doch gar nichts gesagt??Außerdem warum seid ihr so unfreundlich .. ich habe auch schon viele schlachten in dem auge des sturms hinter mir


----------



## Soladra (7. Juli 2010)

*legt dem Drachen gaanz langsam eine Hand auf den Kopf und lächelt*


----------



## Bandos (7. Juli 2010)

*lässt die Hand wieder unter dem Umhang hervorfahren*

"ach verdammt warum mische ich mich überhaupt ein, regelt eure angelegenheiten doch selbst"
_
"Das bier kann er stecken lassen, ich komm schon gut selbst zurecht_"

*dreht sich um und geht zurück zu seinem platz*
*Brummelt vor sich hin* "So ein ausgemusterter Schrotthaufen wie ich ist zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen"

_"was waren das für Zeiten als man vor mir noch respekt hatte, meine Generation ist zu altmodisch als das sich diese Jungen Gören 
von uns was sagen lassen würden. Die Jungspunde meinen sie haben der Allianz __schon__ einen großen Dienst erwiesen? Hah! meine generation
hat noch richtig was geleistet!"

*wickelt ein Dolch, an dem noch immer sein eigenes Blut haftet, aus einem kleinen Tuch aus und Betrachtet ihn mit seinem verblieben Auge Wehmütig*

_[der Alte hat klein bei gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

*lässt ihren Blick auf dem Drachen*
"Das stimmt nicht."


----------



## Deck5 (12. Juli 2010)

[occ meine charaktere gehen raus und sterben jetzt irgendwo dafür
[occ NAme:Ohfelia
Geschlecht:Weiblich 
Klasse:??
RAsse:menschin
Bemerkungen:HAt immer einen Helm auf den sie nie abtut und durch den man sie nicht sehen kann sie aber andere sonst eine normale platten rüsttung und ein risiges zweihand schwert von dem was runtertropft aber nie auf dem boden landet]
[occ diese tidesritteri hat sich schon vom Lichkönig befreit befor die schwarze klinge entstand praktisch mit den untoten ]

*Ein weiblciher Mensch kommt herein* *mit grusliger Stimme* "Hallo"*setzt sich auf einen stuhlweit weg vom gesehen*_" Ich hoffe ich verrate mich nicht"_


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

*wendet sich der Neunen zu*
Seid gegrüßt, Fremde!


----------



## Deck5 (12. Juli 2010)

"Hallo Kleine"


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

*mustert die Todesritterin"
Seid ihr eine von den Todesrittern von Archeras oder wie das heißt?


----------



## Deck5 (12. Juli 2010)

......."ähm nicht wirklich ich konnte mich schon viel eher von dem eisernen gedanken griff des lichkönigs befreien"


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

*zieht eine Augenbraue hoch*
So?


----------



## Deck5 (13. Juli 2010)

Ja 

[vergiss nicht du bist ein kleines drenaei kind]


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

*legt den Kopf schräg, betrachtet die Todesritterin eine Weile, wendet sich dann wieder dem Drachen zu*


[vergiss du die Kinderwoche nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Bandos (14. Juli 2010)

*Mustert den Neuankömmling kurz*
_"Hmm....Plattenrüstung, Vollhelm, Zweihänder, Dunkle Stimme und der Feine Süße Geruch des Untodes. 
Damals habe ich versucht Lordaeron vor so welchen zu Verteidigen und nun gehören sie zu uns."_
 *packt den Dolch wieder ein und holt ein Buch hervor*
*beginnt darin zu Schreiben*


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

*lässt den Drachen Drache sein und blickt zu dem Alten hinüber*
Was schreibst du da?


----------



## Bandos (14. Juli 2010)

*schaut das kleine Mädchen an*
"ich schreibe ein Buch über die veränderungen in dieser Welt, so wie ich sie Erlebt habe."


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

*lacht* mhh wie ich sehe hast du dich kein bisschen verändert*lacht *erkennst du mich nicht ich bins Ohfeliaa


----------



## Bandos (14. Juli 2010)

*Dreht sich zu dem neuankömmling*
"Ohfeliaa.....das kann nicht sein!"
*Steht auf und geht mit wackligen Gang zu der angesprochenen*
*mit zitternder Stimme* "Nach all den Jahren..... ich kann es nicht glauben........Aber du bist es Wirklich!"
"Ich habe mit eigenen Augen gesehen wie du im Thronraum gefallen bist!"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. Juli 2010)

[Habe zurzeit wenig Zeit (hehe), muss mich in Propagandistik (gibt es das Wort überhaupt?) schulen.
Mal sehen, wann ich weitermachen kann. Was mir nebenbei noch aufgefallen ist, dass niemand sich
für Aldor oder Seher entscheidet. Das finde ich schade, da man sehr viel daraus machen könnte wenn
ein Paladin der Aldor auf einen Magier der Seher trifft...]


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

ja  kein besonders schöner tod... naja aber ich hatte auch ein bisschen glück ich hätte auch als guhl enden können*schültelt den kopf * nein ich glaube das wäre so oder so nicht passiert da arthas weiß das ich eine sehr mächtige kriegerin war .... und daher hat er mich zu einer der ersten todesritter gemacht allerdings konnte ich mich auch recht schnell weider von seinem eisernene gedanken griff befreien ich weiß nicht ob du es weißt aber sylwanas hatte einene putch gemacht und ich wollte auch nicht als marionette enden also habe ich mich am putsch beteiligt allerdings ist sylwanas etwas zu aggressiv gewesen hätte sie gewartet bis kel thuzad da gewaesen wären haätte ich seine skelletmagier in einene kampf verwickeln können und arthas wäre tod und die geisel hätte es nicht mehr gegeben aber es sollte nicth zu sein... iCH FREUE MICH DICH WIEDER ZU SEHEN!


----------



## Bandos (14. Juli 2010)

" Ich freue mich auch dich wieder zusehen"
*mustert die Ritterin noch einmal*
"es ist viel passiert als du weg warst, Du weist ja das ich damals für das SI:7 als Infiltrator in der kriegshymnenschlucht und dem Alteractal tätig war."
*schaut auf seinen linken Arm, dann auf sein rechtes Bein*
"was glaubst du wohl warum ich nicht in meinem schönen Sturmwind sitze?"


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

*lacht*zu ungeschickt?? oder einfach zu selbst sicher gewesen*lacht nochmals *


----------



## Bandos (14. Juli 2010)

*guckt ernst*

"nein das SI:7 hatte mich als Anführer einer 4 köpfigen Attentäter Gruppe ernannt"

*guckt um sich und senkt die Stimme*

"wir wurden nach Ogrimmar geschickt um Thrall in seinem Thronraum zu ermorden."

*macht eine pause und lehnt sich ein bisschen weiter nach vorne*

"es lief alles Reibungslos, wir sind in der nacht unerkannt bis zu ihm gekommen, aber man hatte
in dem thronraum schon auf uns gewartet. das war ein verdammter Hinterhalt. Das SI:7 wollte mich loswerden.
meine 3 begleiter wurden schnell niedergemetzelt und ich geriet in Gefangenschaft"

*lehnt sich noch ein wenig mehr nach vorne*

"Eigentlich hätten sie mich verhören müssen um herauszufinden wer mich geschickt hatte, aber sie wussten es bereits.
da ist eine Verdammte verschwörung im Gange sag ich dir! Insgesamt 2 jahre haben sie mich Festgehalten und fast jeden tag gefoltert, dass ist auch der
grund warum ich mein linkes Auge und meine Linke Hand nicht mehr habe."

*schaut noch einmal um sich um sicher zusein das niemand heimlich zuhört*

"in einen Moment der unachtsamkeit konnte ich meinen bewachern einen Dolch entreißen und sie damit niederstrecken. 
da ich festgekettet war, musste ich mir das rechte Bein selbst abtrennen. Ich konnte auf meiner Flucht noch ein paar brisante Dokumente mitgehen lassen."

*lehnt sich wieder zurück*

"Danach hatte ich mich hier in die Scherbenwelt geflüchtet, wenn das SI:7 erfährt das ich noch lebe und beweise für diese Verschwörung besitze, 
dann wäre ich nicht einmal mehr hier in Shattrat sicher!"


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

*überlegt* mhh ich könnte da was machen ... das si 7 ist sowie so in sher viele geschäffte mit der horde verwickelt.. ich wollte es nicht auffliegen lassen aber wenn die meinene freund so behandeln dann geht das zu weit*schreibt schnell einene brif und versiegelt ihn mit runen* nur varian wrynn thrall alle todesritter und tirion fordring wissen wie man dieses siegel öffnen kann außerdem habe ich die runene so geformt jeder ork der ihn i die hände bekommmt stirbt durch fristfieber innerhalb 2 tage*grinst wird ernst und erstellt ein portal einee hand ragt raus nimmt den brief und das portal verschließt sich wieder*


----------



## Bandos (14. Juli 2010)

*steht geschockt da*
"an Wen hast du diesen Brief weitergeleitet?! Auch wenn der König diesen Brief bekommen sollte, so wird das SI:7 das auch mitbekommen, verdammich! 
ich glaube du weist nicht wie weit Das "SI:7" verzweigt ist! Damit hast du mein Todesurteil Unterschrieben!"
*packt schnell alle Sachen zusammen und rennt richtung ausgang*

[OOC: hmm das hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt damit wars das wohl für teskahr]


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

komm schon so stark kann das si 7 gar nicht sein  und naja im notfall gewinnen wir trotzdem *ein leihctes diabolisches lachen kann man hören welches nicht von ohfeliaaa zu stammen scheint es aber von ihr kommt*


----------



## Bandos (14. Juli 2010)

*er vernimmt noch ihre Worte und das leichte unmenschliche lachen auch*
*bleibt abrupt stehen, dreht sich langsam um*
"also haben sie dich geschickt? verdammich ich hätte es wissen müssen."
*wirft schnell eine rauchgranate auf den Boden*
*schleudert 4 Wurfdolche durch den sofort entstandenen rauch, inrichtung der Ritterin*


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

*schockiert* w...*reagiert und fängt teskar mit einer wand aus magie ein* nei hör mal ich wusste gar nichts davon*löst die wand auf* hör zu ich bin stark genug und du hast auch noch ein paar tricks drauf*zieht die dolche aus ihrem körper als wären es kleine stacheln und gibt sie vorsichtig teskahr*


----------



## Bandos (14. Juli 2010)

*Teskahrs Gedanken rasen, sein Verstand ist von der Wut vernebelt*
*faucht* "dein Fehler so nah an Mich ran zu kommen"
*packt ihren Arm und verpasst ihr einen heftigen Knie haken*
"Ihr werdet mich nicht bekommen!"
*tritt ihr in die kniekehle und legt sein gezogenes Schwert an den Hals*
"so jetzt beantwortest du meine Fragen! Woher weis Sturmwind das ich noch lebe? 
und hat wer hat dich geschickt? Vielleicht der König selber?" 
*schreit* " Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Wahrheit sagen wenn du an deinem Untoten leben Hängst!"
*drückt das Schwert stärker an den Hals*


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

*überlegt*_mhh er ist blind vor wut  da kann ich nichts machen aber ich kann ihn versuchen solange außer gefacht zu setzen das er die wut vergisst.. ah jetzt weiß ich wie_ *ergreift das schwert drückt es hoch rollt sich weg und springt hoch und reißt thes kar zu boden **keucht* Wirklich... ich ... weiß nicht ... ob Sturmwind weiß ob du lebst *keuch* das gerade wa nur ein brief an meinene anführer morgrain wir müssen ihm stündlich report schreiben*keucht*


----------



## Bandos (14. Juli 2010)

*der Sturz presst ihm die Luft aus den Lungen*
*steht keuchend auf*


[ich würde sage hier machen wir erstmal einen Cut und warten bis die anderen wieder aktiv werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schließlich ist ja die zeit nicht stehen geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

ok


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

*schaut von ihrem Brief auf*
Konnt ihr eure kleine Schlägerei nicht verschieben, bis ich fertig mit schreiben bin? Eine falsche Rune und es ist _mein _Todesurteil.
*schreibt weiter, als würde sie nicht den Ernst der Lage erkennen*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*blickt die beiden völlig baff an, stellt sich dann aber dazwischen*
"Die Waisenmatrone hat gesagt, dass man sich einmischen soll, wen zwei Freunde sich streiten. Hört sofort auf damit!"
*Liola scheint den Ernst der Lge nicht zu erkennen*


----------



## Deck5 (15. Juli 2010)

*atmet durch* Tut mir leid *schubst das Mädchen leicht mit magie weg *Hör zu theskar das si 7 ist schwächer als du denkst außerdem habe ich einer besseren sehr viel besseren diebesgemeinschaft geholfen die nehmen jeden und niemand wird dich dort ausliefern .... Rabenholdt


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*schaut das kleine Mädchen an*
"hör zu Kleine, es ist manchmal besser sich nicht einzumischen, vor allem wenn man eh nix an der Situation ändern kann."
*schaut wieder zur ritterin*
"hör zu ich verschwinde von hier."
*holt einen Brief Heraus*
"das hier sind die Dokumente von denen ich Sprach"
*lässt sie auf den Tresen fallen*
"Sorg bitte dafür das Rabenholdt diese erhält und... naja..... erwähne nicht das sie von Mir kommen"
"Leb wohl"
*dreht sich um und verlässt schnell die Traverne*

[muss mir nen neuen Charakter ausdenken, das läuft hier alles nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## J/R (15. Juli 2010)

[Sodele, endlich wieder Zeit.]

*Betrachtet die ganze Szene mit einer gewissen Genugtuung, als sie sieht wie der Schurke das weite sucht*

_Hätte er Ehre im Leib würde er sich stellen und nicht wie ein Mädchen davonlaufen, aber so sind eben Schurken_

*Kniet sich zu Liola hinunter*_
_

"Hör zu Kleine, sich einzumischen ist vollkommen in Ordnung, aber überlege dir vorher was du tun kannst ohne dich selbst in Gefahr zu bringen"

*Steht wieder auf und wirft einen Blick auf die Dokumente*

_Eine Verschwörung des SI:7 zusammen mit der Horde und Thrall soll davon Wissen? Unmöglich, ich werde die Untode Schlampe mal im auge behalten und vorallem die Dokumente_

[was wurde nun eigentlich aus Zepha und ihrem Drachen (Name grade entfallen)? sind die noch zugegen?]_
_

_
_


----------



## Deck5 (15. Juli 2010)

*nimmt die dokumente*mhh mal gucken wie ich theskar be hilflich sein kann*zur kleienen* tut mir leid aber du hattest echt einen falschen moment erwischt


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

Name: Turios

Rasse: Mensch

Klasse: Krieger

Zugehörigkeit: keine

Aussehen: Turios ist 2,20 Groß und trägt eine für einen Krieger untypische leichte Rüstung die nur an den Oberschenkeln gepanzert ist, sowie einen schweren Schulterpanzer und einen schweren Schutz an dem rechten Arm. Eine Brustplatte trägt er nicht. sein freier Oberkörper weist viele Schnittwunden Auf. er trägt einen Großen Rechteckigen Schild sowie einen großen Hammer auf dem Rücken.


Charaktereigenschaften: Turios hat ein hitziges Temprament, das schnell zu entzürnen ist. Seine leichte Rüstung lässt sich damit erklären das er im Kampf durch die Angriffe seiner gegner in einen Rausch verfällt. Er ist ein geselliger Typ der gerne neue kontakte knüpft, auch Völker übergreifend. Er beherscht auch die Orcische Sprache. er ist auch immer für eine Schlägerei zu haben, vor allem wenn er alkoholisiert ist.

*mit Schweren Schritten und eingezogenen Kopf betritt Turios die Traverne*

*mit dumpfer aber trotzdem freundlicher Stimme* "Guten Tag"

*hält nach einem Freien Platz ausschau*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Wieso? Es ist doch gar nichts passiert. Ich bekomme mich mit Jenny auch oft in die Haare, weil sie immer meint, wir mein Liebingskleid klauen zu müssen...Und da mischt sich Lumos auch immer ein.
*zuckt mit den Schultern, schaut den Neuankömmling kurz an und reht sich dann mit beschämten Gesichtsausdruck weg*
Hallo.


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*schaut das kleine draenei mädchen an und zieht eine augenbraue hoch als sie wegschaut*

*Murmelt* "Mein Vater hatte Recht, ich habe eine sonderbare Wirkung auf Kinder"

*schaut den Tresen auf und ab, kann aber keinen Schankwirt entdecken*
*entdeckt einen gut gekleideten Elfen weggetreten am hintersten Tisch im lokal sitzen*

_das wird wohl der Inhaber sein die anderen hier sehen aus wie abenteurer, man der Typ
sieht ja aus als hätte er ne gute tüte Troll-Kraut geraucht_.

*lehnt sich über die Theke und greift sich das erst beste das Nach alkohol aussieht*
*schaut auf das Etikett und bestätigt mit einem zufriedenen Nicken das es alles andere
als Mondbeerensaft ist*
*schaut abwechselnd von der Flasche zum Wirt*

_naja den Armen Kerl sollte ich dann wohl doch besser bezahlen, sonst kann er sich seinen Stoff nicht leisten_.

*Stampft, gleichzeitig den Korken mit den Zähnen entfernend, zu dem Elfen und steckt ihm eine Goldmünze in die Brusttasche*

"is schonmal für die nächste Runde"

*grinst den Wirt an und klopf ihm so sanft es möglich ist auf die Schulter*
*setzt sich an einen freien Tisch*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*dreht sich halb um*
Darf ich kuken?


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*guckt das kleine Mädchen aus dem Augenwinkel während des Trinkens an*
*setzt die flasche nachdem sie geleert ist ab*

"klar doch, ich hab dir doch nicht verboten mich anzusehen"

*greift sich vom nachbartisch einen Stuhl und stellt ihn an seinen tisch*

"möchtest du was trinken?"

*bietet ihr dabei den Stuhl an*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*dreht sich lächeld um*
Gerne doch!
*klettert auf den Stuhl*
Weil weißt du, die Waisenmatrone hat gesagt, dass man sich immer erstmal wegdrehen soll, wenn man jemanden sieht, der nicht vollständig bekleidet ist, und fragen soll, ob man kuken darf.
*zeigt auf eine der zahlreichen Schnittwunden*
Wo kommen die her?Die müssen doch total wehtun!


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*guckt sich auf die brust*
*lacht* "Die kommen von verschiedenen Kämpfen die ich mit bösen Monstern und noch böseren Leuten hatte"
"aber die matrone hat dir bestimmt auch begebracht das man sich erst einmal vorstellt oder?"
"Ich heiße Turios und du bist?"
*reicht ihr den zeigefinger da die ganze hand zu Groß wäre*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*hält sich erschrocke eine Hand vor den Mund*
Oh entschuldige bitte!
*neigt den Kopf ein wenig*
Mein Name ist Liola. Es freut mich, dich kennen zu lernen, Turius.
*bekommt große Augen*
Mit was für Monstern hast du denn gekämpft? 
*ängstlich*
Etwa mit Dämonen und bösen Drachen?


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

"freut mich auch dich kennenzulernen Liola."

*lehnt sich ein wenig zurück und schreckt sofort wieder nach vorne als der Stuhl lautstark Knarrzt und ächzt*

"Ja ich habe mit Dämonen und mit Drachen gekämpft. Aber man braucht für einen Drachen schon ein wenig Unterstützung die sind 
Riesen Groß und unheimlich Stark."

*steht auf und geht rüber zu dem tresen*

"Was möchtest du Trinken? ich glaube die haben hier nur Mondbeerensaft...."

*nimmt sich wieder ein Fläschchen mit irgendeinem alkoholischen getränk 
und eine Flasche Mondbeerensaft*
*setzt sich vorsichtig auf den Stuhl zurück*

"aber nun sag mir Liola, was macht ein kleines Mädchen wie du in so einem Finstern Viertel wie diesem hier?"


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*lacht*
Wieso denn finster? 
*deutet die Straße hinunter*
Dort hinten ist unser Waisenhaus! Ich bin hier aufgewachsen.
*blickt den Krieger aufmerksam an*
Erzählst du mir etwas? Über Drachen oder Dämonen oder Untote oder Helden oder so. Irgendwas richtig spannendes!


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*folgt dem Finger Zeig*
_
nagut irgendwo hat sie ja recht, so finster ist es hier garnicht. aber Hier treiben sich genug "finstere gestalten" rum. 

*_schaut dem Kind in das Erwartungsvolle Gesicht*
_
da kann man eigentlich nicht nein sagen_

"Ich glaub ich hab da was"

"Ich war bis vor kurzem noch in einer großen Gilde, wir hatten es uns zum Ziel gesetzt große Bedrohungen für Azeroth zu Bekämpfen.
Wir hatten weit über 150 Mitglieder, die alle das selbe Ziel vor Augen hatten. Wir kämpften von dem feurigen Schwarzfels bis hin
zu der Jungelstadt Zul Gurub. ich war in dem Schlachtzug der den Schwarzfels erstürmte. Wir haben es sogar dort geschafft bis 
einem Riesigen Feuer Elementar vorzustoßen den man Ragnaros nannte. Wir sind ihm mit 80 Mann entgegen getreten und sind, nach einem Kampf der sich über Stunden
zog, mit nurnoch 15 Mann Siegreich aus diesem Massaker hervorgegangen. Die restlichen die nach Zul Gurub gegangen sind, die sind nie zurück gekehrt.
Das heißt unsere einst so mächtige Gilde wurde innerhalb von ein paar tagen zerschmettert und die restlichen paar mitglieder und ich trennten uns.
Das war kurz bevor sich das dunkle Portal öffnete, jetzt möchte ich auch für den Frieden in dieser Welt kämpfen."

*trinkt erstmal einen großen Schluck*

"Das Problem ist nur das ich eine neue Gilde brauche und das heißt ich muss erstmal zum Gildenlosen Amt. 
Es ist echt schwer in der heutigen Zeit Einen Platz in einer Gilde zubekommen und alleine richtet man nicht mehr viel aus."


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*scheint eine weile zu warten,ob noc etwas kommt, blinzelt dann und legt den Kopf schief*
Also brauchst du eine Gilde?
*steigt auf den Stuhl und stellt sich auf die Zehenspitzen, winkt dann den Krieger zu sich runter*
Also ich war ja bei der KInderwoche mit einem Elfen unterwechs, und der...
*flüstet leise weiter*


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*beugt sich nach vorne um verstehen zu können sie ihm sagen möchte*
*verengt die augen zu schlitzen und hört gespannt zu*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*setzt sich wieder hin und kichert*
Ich bin gut im Kettensätze basteln, was?


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*lehnt sich auch wieder ein wenig zurück*

"ja...das äh bist du wirklich....hehe"

_warum musste mich mei vater auch immer in der Schmiede arbeiten lassen, 
wäre ich zur Schule gegegangen dann wüsste ich jetzt was ein kettensatz ist_.

*schwitzt auf einmal ein wenig*

"aber die information ist auf jedenfall was Wert"


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*lacht*
Damit treib ich Jenny immer zur Weißglut, ich rede einfach immer weiter, ohne irgendwo einen Punkt zu betonen und reihe solange Sätze hinterinander, bis sie aufgibt. dabei macht sie immer so ein dummes Gesicht...
*kichert weiter*


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

"hehe..."

*trinkt schnell die Flasche leer*
_
Puhh zum Glück die Kleine hat nix davon mitbekommen, 
wie peinlich wäre das denn? Ein Krieger der ragnaros getötet
hat kann gerade mal seinen eigenen namen schreiben und verschiedene
Alkoholische Getränke auseinanderhalten.
Beim Zählen bin ich ja auch schon ab 1000 am ende meines Orkisch

*sitzt in Gedanken versunken mit trauriger Mine da*
_


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*bemerkt das traurige Gesicht des Kriegers*
Du denkst wohl an deine Freunde, hm?


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*schreckt hoch*

"ja genau, ich brauch mal ebend ein bisschen zeit für mich ok?"
"kommt gerade alles wieder hoch"

*steht mit hängenden kopf auf und läuft zum Tresen*
*schnappt sich schnell noch eine Flasche und setzt sich an einen entfernteren Tisch*

_Die Kleine ist ziemlich gebildet für ihr alter. 
Aber jetzt hab ich erstmal einen Vorwand um mich so richtig Zu Besaufen haha!

_*lässt den Korken lautstark Knallen*
_
_


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*blickt traurig auf die Tischplatte*
Tut mir leid...das...das wollt ich nicht.


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*schaut sich nun ein wenig die gäste in der traverne genauer an*

_Die Orcin da hat ein interessantes aussehen. Schlichte Robe, und trotzdem ein zweihänder? sie ist wahrscheinlich ein flinker gegner
_
*Der Blick fällt auf die Düstere frauen gestalt*_

Scheint eine Todesritterin zu sein, vor denen sollte man sich in Acht nehmen_
_und da hinten sind immernoch die zwei untoten die den Typen da Voll Quatschen. 
Dieser drache hält immernoch seine nase Hier rein._

*trinkt einen Kräftigen Schluck*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*betrachtet den Krieger*
Ehm...


[sry Charas verwechsekt^^]


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

[ooc: welchen Veteranen? ]

[Edit: gut dachte ich hätte was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Deck5 (15. Juli 2010)

*setzt sich zu dem tauren krieger* Hallo möchtest du mti mir ein Kartenspiel spielen??... ah misst stimmt ja ich muss orcisch reden*spricht orkisch* Hallo möchtest du mit mir ein Kartenspiel spielen??


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

[ooc: nur weil ich groß bin, heißt noch nicht das ich ein taure bin xD *hust* Mensch*hust*]


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

Sag mal... Du weißt schon,was auf der Flasche draufsteht, oder?


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*überprüft seine Täuschungskugel*

_mein gegenüber scheint entweder richtig blau zusein oder sie hat auch zuviel geraucht
_
*schaut dabei rüber zum Wirt der immernoch mit halb offenen Mund und in der Gleichen Sitzposition Löcher in die luft starrt*
_
ich geh einfach mal drauf ein_

[orcisch] "ja.....klar wir können ein kartenspiel spielen.....ich kenn bloß keins"


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*lauter*
Haallo, du trinkst gerade...
*nuschelt etwas vor sich hin*


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*dreht sich verwundert zu dem kleinen waisenkind*

"bitte was hast du gesagt?"


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

Du hast das Flaschenettiket nicht gelesen, oder?


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*fängt wieder an zu schwitzen und hat gerade einen hilflosen geischtsausdruck*
"ähhhh nein....das etikett habe ich wohl übersehen"


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Dann lies es jetzt. Es wird vermutlich gleich sehr lustig...


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*Das Gesicht gleicht nun einer versteinerten Fratze*

"hehe.....ähm....naja das ist so...das etikett ist ziemlich unleserlich und .....
äh.....ich bin extrem Weitsichtig und.....ja so ist das.....hähä"
_
Das kauft sie mir nie ab_


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*zeiht eine Augenbraue hoch*
Dann könntest du niemals Kämpfen, und Das Ettiket kann ich von hier aus lesen...Oh.
*scheint zu begreifen*


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*Dicke schweissperlen haben sich auf der Stirn gebildet*
"das mit dem Kämpfen lass mal meine sache sein!"
_
sag doch einfach bitte was drauf steht......_


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Krieger freundlich an*
Lass das vertuschen, es ist keine Schande etwas nicht zu können. Dafür zittern die Drache vor dir.


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*blickt um sich*

*flüstert* "ok...das bleibt unter uns, was steht denn auf dem Etikett?"


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*grinst breit*
Gromsblutschnapps. Wirkt... oh uh.
*bemerkt die glasigen Augen ihres Gegenübers*
Ich bin weg!
*rutscht unter den Tisch*


----------



## Bandos (15. Juli 2010)

*ein wütender Gesichtsausdruck macht sich breit*
*zieht seinen hammer und sein Schild*
_
dieser Hund traut sich nachdem was er mir angetan hat mir nocheinmal unter die Augen zutreten?!
jetzt zerquetsche ich ihn!

_"Jakoom du kleine Ratte! du hast mir damals meinen Glücks Silber den ich mit meinem vater in der Schmiede nach langer Arbeit 
gefälscht habe einfach weggenommen, sowie meinen Lieblingsteddy und nach dem Schwimmen meine Kleidung!
Ich werde mich von dir nicht mehr schikanieren lassen und jetzt deinem kleinen verlausten Gnomenleben ein Ende bereiten!"

*holt aus und lässt den hammer auf den Anvisierten Tisch niedersausen, dieser zersplittert in hunderte Teile*
*schaut sich um*
*der blick bleibt bei der Theke Hängen*

"wie bist du dort hingekommen?"

*Der hammer durchbricht auch die Theke mit einem lauten Knall*
*Turios scheint auf einmal der Luft auszuweichen*

"du wagst es mich anzugreifen? mit einem.........Holzmesser?"

*schlägt wie wild um sich und wirft seinen Schild der nur knapp über den Wirt seinen Kopf hinweg fegt und an einem Balken Stecken bleibt*
*Schlägt noch einmal auf den Boden*

"Endlich hab ich dich........"

*kippt nach vorne über und landet mit dem Gesicht zuerst auf dem Boden*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*zieht den Kopf zwischen den Schultern ein und kichert*
Ich wusste es.
*rennt in die Küche und kommt mit einem Eimer Wasser wieder, and dem sie schwer zu sleppen hat*
Aufwachen!
*schüttet das Wasser über den Krieger*


----------



## Deck5 (15. Juli 2010)

*dreht sich erschreckt um und begreift * mhh ich hoffe ich tu nicht das falsche *stürmt auf den krieger los und lässt ihre kling runtersausen*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

NICHT!
*wirft Der Todesritterin den Wassereimer entgegen*


----------



## Deck5 (15. Juli 2010)

*stoppt auprupt * ist ja gut außerdem wollte ich ihm helfen aber gut


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

Helfen sieht aber anders aus! Er hat nur zu viel getrunken.


----------



## J/R (16. Juli 2010)

*Nachdem sich Imbellis die Luftkämpfe des Menschen angesehen hat, steht sie auf und packt den Krieger unter der Brust um ihn auf einen Stuhl zu heben*

"Setz dich hin und lass die Spielchen, bevor du noch den Rest der Taverne zu Kleinholz schlägst"

*tätschelt ihm, für einen Orc, liebevoll die Backen, in der Hoffnung das er wieder nüchtern wird*

_immer das gleiche wenn Menschen Gromblutschnaps trinken, die vertragen das Zeug einfach nicht_ *lacht innerlich*

"He du" *schaut die Todesritterin an* "Pack dein Schwert weg, besoffene zu Enthaupten ist nicht grade ehrenvoll."


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte seine aufmerksamkeit auf mich ziehen damit er nicht die taverne zu kleinholz schlägt... ich vertrage den schnap*lacht*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*kichert*
Die Menge verträgt vermutlich nichtmal ein Satyr...Und bei denen wirkt das nur zur Hälfte.


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juli 2010)

Mhh woher willst du das wissen??


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*stolz*
Das hat mein Pate mir erzählt! Die sind nämlich keine richtigen Dämonen, sondern Nachtelfen, die zu viel schwarze Magie in sich haben, deshalb nennt man die Halbdämonen und Dämonen werden, denk ich jetzt einfach, nicht betrunken, sonst wären sie gegenüber den Zwegen geliefert!
*lacht*
Stellt euch mal vor, wei ein Zwerg einen Satyr untern Tisch trinkt! Das ist zu komisch!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

[Habe mich zwar durchgelesen, bin aber trotzdem nicht ganz bei der Sache.]

*Raphaelio sitzt mit einem Brummschädel hinter seiner Theke. Zwar ist er inzwischen wach, tut aber weiterhin so
als würde er schlafen. Was für ein grässlicher, grässlicher Tag!*
*Zepha kritztelt in der Zwischenzeit einige Runen und Diagramme auf ein Pergament. Das Chaos um sie herum 
interessiert sie nicht. Sie ist aufgeregt, was sie nicht zeigt, denn sollte ihr Zauber klappen, hätte sie Shadoweye
zumindest in einer Disziplin übertrumpft.*
*Vaash, der Netherdrache, nimmt alles in sich auf, was passiert, und achtet auf das Draeneimädchen. Vor allem 
als der Krieger, der sich mit dem Tod des Feuerfürsten brüstet, durchdreht, webt Vaash vorsorglich einen magischem
Schild*
*Torbias ist in der Zwischenzeit zur Sehertreppe aufgestiegen. Da es schon spät ist, wird er wohl kaum vor dem
Nächsten Morgen zurück sein*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*kichert, kuckt dann wieder zu dem Drachen und scheint sich zu überlegen, wieder zu ihm hinzugehen*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

*Vaash streckt den langen Hals, um sich die Symbole anzusehen, mit denen Zepha auf dem Pergament 
hantiert. Obwohl Zepha eine schöne Handschrift hat, was an den Notizen zu sehen ist, kritzelt sie die
Diagramme wie ein kleines Kind*
Vaash: "Zepha, wieso bittest du nicht einen Magier um Hilfe? Wir beide wissen dass dir die arkanen Magieen 
schwer fallen."
*schiebt seinen Kopf direkt hinter Zepha*
"Ich könnte dir auch... helfen."
*Zepha sieht von ihrer Arbeit auf*
"Ich bekomme das alleine hin."
*fährt mit ihrer Arbeit fort, hält jedoch kurz inne*
"Aber danke für das Angebot."
*Die Untote schenkt dem Drachen ein kurzes Lächeln, wendet sich dann aber wieder ihrem 
Geschreibsel zu*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

[Wer mir ein wenig mit Namen aushelfen möchte, oder seinen eigenen Charakter in meiner Geschichte verewigen möchte,
darf sich hier einbringen:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/117919-hordenamen-fur-meine-geschichte/
Der Thread wird von mir gerezzt, wäre für Hilfe dankbar.]


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*geht wieder auf den Drachen zu und lächelt. In ihrem Blick liegt Fazination pur*

[Auch neue oder nur das noch offende]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

[Alles ist eine Hilfe. In einer so langen Geschichte, in der die Warcraft-Story so... anders fortgesetzt wird,
erscheinen dutztende Charaktere. Und mir fällt die Namensgebung sehr schwer. Sollte ich einmal Kinder
haben, so hoffe ich, dass meine Frau da kreativer wäre.]

*Vaash bemerkt das Waisenkind und senkt seinen Kopf wieder ein wenig*
"Hat deine Matronin auch etwas über Netherdrachen erzählt?"

[Also ich würde auch Berog wieder einbringen. Noch nicht jetzt, aber es wäre sicher toll ihn und Kant 
hier einzubringen. Das wäre Chaos pur! Raphaelio würde glatt tot umfallen XD]


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Sie hat gemeint, über Ungeheuer redt man selbst beim Sonnenschein nicht. Aber du bist kein Ungeheuer. Du bis ein Drache. Ein wunderwunderschöner Drache.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

*Vaash kichert wieder ein wenig*
"Dankeschön. Ein Ungeheuer bin ich wirklich nicht."
*schließt die Augen und beginnt zu leuchten. Das Licht umspielt die Konturen des Drachens, die sich
rasch völlig auflösen. Der Drache schrumpft rapide, und kaum ist das Licht verschwunden, steht ein
männlicher Draenei da, ein junger Mann, in eine dunkelviolette Robe gehüllt*
"So passe ich besser in dieses Gebäude, wenn man es so nennen darf."
*geht einen Schritt und fällt prompt hin, da er das Laufen mit Hufen nicht gewohnt ist*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*bekommt den Mund nicht mehr zu*
Wie...wie...gah?


----------



## Bandos (16. Juli 2010)

*kommt langsam wieder zu sich*
*steht auf und schaut sich um*
_
Der Trip war ja mal super, bloß das Resultat gefällt mir nicht_.
*schaut dabei auf das Loch im Tresen*

*murmelt* "Das wird nicht gerade billig......."
*schaut zum Wirt*
_
Der Typ ist tatsächlich eingepennt? Der hat vielleicht nerven!_
*Blickt auf den Balken unmittelbar hinter dem wirt*
_
um ein Haar wäre es nicht nur teuer geworden_.....

*geht hinüber und zieht seinen Schild aus dem Balken*
*entdeckt seinen Hammer und entfernt ihn aus dem Dielenboden*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

*Vaash rappelt sich wieder auf*
"Jeder Drache kann das."
*reibt sich das große Kinn*
"Nur manche besser als andere."
*setzt sich vorsichtig neben Zepha hin. Die blickt auf*
Zepha: "Draenei?"
*zieht die Augenbrauen hoch*
"Ich habe dich schon als Elfen und als Menschen gesehen."
*legt die Schreibfeder hin und drückt die bekleckerten 
Hände durch*
"Auch als Ork. Aber noch nicht als Draenei."
*sieht zum Waisenkind*
"Ach deswegen."


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*grinst den erwachten frech an*
Wenn Mein Pate nicht gelogen hat, wirst du in 5 Minuten spätenstens höllische Kopfschmerzen haben.
*blickt den Drachen fast schon erführchtig an*
Du kannst jede beliebige Gestalt annehmen? Das ist ja...
*scheint nach Worten zu suchen*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

[ich lasse mal Raphaelio schlafen, ich glaube das unterstreicht den Witzt der Lage ganz gut.

Zepha: "Ja, das kann er. Aber das mögen Drachen nicht."


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*Liolas Gesicht bekommt den Ausdruck eier Mischung aus Konzentration und Verwirrtheit*
Warum denn nicht? Weil man keine Schwingen hat, um den Wind darunter zu spüren?


----------



## Bandos (16. Juli 2010)

*schaut das waisenkind mit einem grinsen an*

"keine Angst mein ziehvater hatte mich schon mit 10 an den Alkohol rangeführt
ich bekomme keine Kopfschmerzen egal wie gut der Stoff ist"

*lacht und geht zum wirt herüber*

"tut mir leid mein Langohriger Freund, ich würde an deiner Stelle schnell zu mir kommen
sonst ist es weg"

*lässt ein kleines Säckchen auf den Tischen fallen aus dem auch prompt eine Goldmünze herausfällt*

"Das müsste auch für die nächsten Runden reichen"

*klopft ihm wieder so sanft es ihm möglich ist an den Hals*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio macht die Augen auf, steckt das Gold rasch unter sein Hemd und tut prompt so, als ob
er noch immer schlafen würde*

*Vaash betrachtet seine Finger*
"Ja, das ist es. Zum anderen..."
*Zepha unterbricht ihn*
"...hassen Drachen eine sterbliche Gestalt. Sie geben ungern ihre mächtige und unsterbliche Gestalt
auf. Sogar Vaash hier ist nicht frei von Eitelkeit. Das ist jedem eigen, der über anderen steht."
*Vaash schaut nun ein wenig angespannt*
"Als wärest du nicht Eitel? Du schimpfst doch auf jeden, der nicht vor dir kuscht."
*Zepha staunt ein wenig und schafft kaum die ersten Worte ihres nächsten Satztes*
"Du hast mir noch nie widersprochen, Vaash."
*die Unsicherheit weicht nun Spott, aber auch Stolz*
"Du wirst langsam erwachsen, mein Kleiner."


----------



## Bandos (16. Juli 2010)

*kann sich ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen*

"wusste ich doch das ihr Elfen echt gute Schauspieler seit"

*läuft zur Theke und schnappt sich wieder wahlos eine Flasche*
*geht zurück zu seinem Platz*
_
naja ich vergleich mal lieber das Etikett_

*hält die leere Schnapsflasche neben die Volle*
*Signiert mit einem zufriedenen Lächeln das es kein Blutschnaps ist*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*nickt nachdenklich, spricht auf einmal um einiges LAngsamer. Eben vor lauter schnellschwätzerrei kaum zu verstehen, redet sie jetzt langsamer als eine gewöhnliche Person*
Etwas...sagen wir, gewagt, einem Drachen zu widersprechen, oder?
*rutscht ein bischen zu Vaash hin*
Oder?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

*Zepha bricht in schallendes Gelächter aus*
"Vaash und ich sind gute Freunde. Wir kennen uns gut genug."
*Vaash nickt ein wenig, ist aber nicht so ganz glücklich*
"Das stimmt schon. Ich bin Zepha verpflichtet, und das bin ich auch ganz gerne."
*Schaut zu Lilola*
"Ich werde aber auch niemand anderem den Kopf abbeißen, nur weil mir jemand
widerspricht. Ich kann damit umgehen."
*schielt zu Zepha*
"Im Gegensatzt zu anderen, die in ihre Überlegenheit verliebt sind."


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*grinst*


----------



## Dweencore (16. Juli 2010)

*betritt nach längerer Zeit mal wieder die Taverne*
*schaut sich um , geht dann aber zu einen freien Platz*
*kramt in seiner Tasche herum und holt zwei kleine Zahnräder und einen Schraubenschlüssel heraus, an denen er jetzt ruschraubt*


[Ich hoffe ich komme wieder in die Geschichte rein ^^]


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Hallo du.


----------



## Dweencore (16. Juli 2010)

*Dreht sich um*
_Meint sie mich?
Antwortet ganz Barsch:''Hallo''

_


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*zuckt zusammen*
Was hab ich denn gemacht?


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

Name: Pardon

Rasse: Goblin

Klasse: Tüftler
Fraktion: Unteres Viertel

Aussehen: Braune knie-lange,dort abgerissene Hose, Braune Lederstiefel, die einige verbrannte Flecken haben(Gobliningenieurskunst), eine Grün/braune Lederrüstung, Wappenrock des Unteren Viertels,der selbstverständlich auch brandflecken aufweist, und darrüber einen Ledergurt an dem einige Sprengladungen befestigt sind, auch ein Gewehr mit einem breitem Lauf ist am Rücken festgeschnallt. Er trägt schwarze Handschuhe, die Gummiartige Innenseiten aufweisen, eine grüne Ingeniersbrille, bestehent aus zwei Zahnrädern und Malachit-Gläsern. Er hat einen vorne spitzzulaufenden Hut auf, den eine Feuerrocfeder ziert. Den Abschluss bilden zwei unscheinbare Dolche die am Gürtel befestigt sind und jeweils eine Glücksmünze mit einem Loch, durch die ein Faden gesponnen ist, der Münze mit Dolch verbindet.


*Betritt die Bar*
"Ist vielleicht hier noch etwas los?"


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

*Bemerkt den verdutzten Ausdruck auf dem Gesicht*
"Welchem Gnom seid ihr den über den Weg gelaufen?"


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Hallo


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

_*Guckt sich verwundert um*
_"Sieht aus,als ob ich hier gewütet hätte, sehr angenehm"


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

*Pardon ist auf seinem Stuhl eingedöst, der Hut hängt ihm tief in sein Gesicht und die brille ist ihm auf die Nase gerutscht*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*gähn und stützt das Gesicht auf die Arme*


----------



## Bandos (16. Juli 2010)

*schaut ,während er sich die Flasche an den Hals setzt, der feder nach die an den Tischen und Stühlen vorbei wippt*
*erblickt nun den Neuankömmling*

"Mahlzeit" *rülpst*


----------



## Dweencore (16. Juli 2010)

*Setzt sich zum Neuankömmling*
*Mit etwas tieferer Stimme*:''Hallo Fremder.''


----------



## Dweencore (16. Juli 2010)

S_ogar ich habe bessere _Manieren als dieser Idiot !
*murmelt leise vor sich hin*''Dummes Menschen pack''


----------



## Bandos (16. Juli 2010)

*bemerkt an dem leichten Kopfschütteln und den kaum zu sehenden Lippenbewegungen. Das Der Untote nicht gerade etwas nettes geflüstert hat*
_
Dieser kleine Madenhaufen da Drüben soll bloß aufpassen, sonst werde ich ihn... Nein Turios reg dich nicht auf, alles ist in bester Ordnung.........aber wenn er es Wagt dann!............_

*schaut dem untoten mit fester, nicht gerade Freundlicher, Mine starr ins Gesicht*


----------



## Dweencore (16. Juli 2010)

*bemerkt den Blick der auf ihn gerichtet ist*
_Ich sollte mich zurück halten, noch mehr Ärger brauch ich nicht, obwohl wie soll mir der schon_ gefährlich werden.
*zieht trotzdem vorsichtshalber sein Schwert*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*blickt auf die nackte Klinge*
Was hast du vor?


----------



## Bandos (16. Juli 2010)

*sieht das der untote sein Schwert gezogen hat*
_
pff das ist doch keine Waffe, typisch diese Hexer_

*Holt unter dem Tisch seinen Zweihändigen Hammer und sein Schild hervor*
*lässt den hammer Demonstrativ auf den Tisch fallen und lehnt sich mit einem Grinsen zurück*


----------



## Dweencore (16. Juli 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
''Nichts, reine Vorsicht''
''So einen dummen Volk wie den Mensc...''
*beendet den Satz bevor er ausgesprochen hat*


----------



## Bandos (16. Juli 2010)

*guckt immer noch zu dem hexer*
*steht auf und geht zur Theke*
*sucht nach was neuen zu trinken und dreht sich damit mit dem Rücken zu dem hexer*
_
jetzt hast du deine Chance Untoter......_


----------



## Dweencore (16. Juli 2010)

_Was hat er vor?
Glaubt er etwa ich wäre so blöd und würde ihn jetzt angreifen?
Vielleicht aber denkt er nur über etwas nach , verdammt wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste was er denkt.


_


----------



## Bandos (16. Juli 2010)

*ist fündig geworden*
*dreht sich um und schaut dem hexer ins Gesicht*
_
Oh man den typen kann man aber auch garnichts ansehen.....worüber er wohl gerade nachdenkt?_

*zieht eine Augenbraue hoch und lässt einen enttäuschten seufzer Los*
*bewegt sich, mit einem leichten Kopfschütteln, zurück zu seinem Platz und setzt sich wieder*


----------



## Dweencore (16. Juli 2010)

*Gähnt laut und streckt seine Arme dabei aus*
_Was er denkt ist mir jetzt erstmal egal, ich hoffe,auch ohne einen besuch von den Wächtern, morgen zuerfahre_n was er denkt.
*spielt noch etwas mit seinen Totenschädel , verschwindet dann aber*

[Für heute bin ich mal weg , freue mich schon auf weitere spannende Abenteuer^^]


----------



## Bandos (16. Juli 2010)

*sieht den untoten von dannen ziehen*
_
na toll wieder keinen Grund für einen Kampf gefunden_

*schaut sich um und sieht das es schon Nacht geworden ist*
*steht auf nimmt seinen hammer von dem Tisch und schultert seinen Schild*
_
Mal schauen ob sich irgendwo in der Stadt noch jemand für einen Faustkampf findet.

*_nimmt sich von der Theke noch eine Flasche Gromsblutschnaps und verschwindet in der Dunkelheit*

[jo wollen wir mal sehen was morgen so passiert, ich bin gespannt wann der Wirt feststellt das seine Inneneinrichtung ein wenig gelitten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio öffnet wieder ein Auge, nur ganz leicht, damit man es nicht bemerkt. Erfreut stellt
er fest, dass alle mit dem Potential, seine Taverne vollkommen zu zerstören, verschwunden 
sind. Prompt steht er auf, legt alles Geld in seine Kassette und zählt es durch*
_Wiso ausgerechnet ich? Ich hätte wirklich darauf bestehen sollen, einen Platz auf der Sehertreppe zu 
bekommen. _
*schließt die Geldkassette ab und verriegelt die Theke, in der der ganze Alkohol steht*
_Jetzt aber rasch wen gefunden, der diese Verwüstungen hier beseitigt.
_*Raphaelio geht in Richtung unterem Marktplatzt davon*_
Hoffentlich bin ich zurück bevor diese Verrückten wieder kommen!

_


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*wacht auf und blinzelt verschlafen*
Hm?


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

*Kommt sehr langsam in die Behausung hereingetreten und setzt sich wie jedesmal auf einen Stuhl in der nähe des Tresens*
*Seine düsteren,leeren Augen haben nur ein altes,verstaubtes und dickes Buch im blick,anderst sein Leerwandler, zum erstenmal enrfernt er sich von seinen Meister um sich umsehen.*
*Vor Liola bleibt er sthen, um sie näher mit seinen fisnteren Blick zu mustern*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*starrt zurück auf den Leerwandler, scheint aber mit jeder Sekunde mehr Angst zu bekommen*


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

*Als der Blaueschein von seinen Körper ganz verschwunden war,würde ihn klar dass sein sonst so treur Diener sich wenige Meter abgewenden hat.*
*Das war ihn gerade aber egal , er konzentrierte sich voll und ganz auf das Buch.*


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juli 2010)

*die todesritterin geht raus  und der schurke kommt wieder rein* hallo an alle*setzt sich an einene tisch und beginnt mit lederherumzuhantieren


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

*Der Leerwandler wenden seinen blick nun den Schurken zu*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*auch Vaash bemerkt den Leerwandler und starrt ihn intensiv an. Das Leuchten des
Dämonischen Geistes wird schwächer, sein Leib insgesamt durchsichtiger. Zufrieden,
dass der Dämon seiner Magie noch immer anfällig ist, schaut Vaash wieder zu Liola*
"Der Wandler ist nicht gefährlich, Kleine."
*Auch Zepha hat den Leerwandler bemerkt, der sich ungewöhnlicherweise genähert
hat*
Zepha: "Zumindest ist es kein Magiertöter. Sonst hätten wir beide ein Problem, Vaash."
Vaash: "Kein Hexer kann einen Magiertöter knechten. Zumindest nicht, dass ich wüsste."
*Der Drache in Gestalt eines Draenei sieht nochmals zum Leerwandler hinüber*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*schaut beeindruckt den Drachen-Draenei an*
Kann ich das auch irgedwann lernen?

[du ahst nen Fan, Vaash]


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*kommt gähnend wieder in die Traverne*
*erblickt den hexer der gerade in einem Buch liest*
_
Da ist er ja wieder_

*läuft zu ihm Rüber*

*Orkisch* "Guten Morgen Kumpel"
*klopft dabei zweimal auf den Tisch und geht inrichtung seines Alten Platzes und setzt sich*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Vaash schaut zum Draeneimädchen*
"Nur, wenn du zur Magie befähigt bist. Du musst wissen, nicht jeder unter den sterblichen Völkern ist
dazu in der Lage. Nur diejenigen, die das Mana in ihrem Blut tragen, können das."
*Zepha mischt sich ein*
"Licht, Schatten und Dunkelheit, die drei Urmächte, sind dazu in der Lage Mana zu spenden. 
Falls ihr Günstling kein, oder nur sehr geringes Mana besitzt."


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

*erschrickt , wobei das Buch zu Boden fällt*
_Was hat er gesagt? Kumpel,lieber würde ich tot umfallen als der Freund eines Menschen zu sein!_
_Naja wirklich ernst gemeint haben wird er es sowieso nicht ,also mach ich mal mit_
*freundlich''Hallo''*
_Hoffentlich merkt er nicht , dass ich es nicht so meine.
*hebt das Buch auf*
_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio kehrt in die Taverne zurück, mit einigen Arbeitern im Schlepptau, von denen jeder einer anderen Rasse angehörte.
Rasch gibt er den Freilöhnern in verschiedenen Sprachen Anweisungen, und stellt sich hinter die Theke, die er wieder öffnet*
"Den Schaden nehme ich Euch zwar übel, Krieger, aber da Ihr mich angemessen entschädigt habt, lasse ich es darauf beruhen."


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

''Raphaelio du hast nicht zufällig etwas zu schreiben hier , oder?''


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*blickt Vaash an*
Kannst du das als Drache bei mir feststellen?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Zepha dreht sich um*
"Du kannst meine Feder ausleihen. Aber das Pergament zahlst du, klar?"
*reicht Feder und zwei Bögen Pergament*
"In einer Stadt voller Schreiberlinge ist das Zeug immer teuer."

*Vaash legt den Kopf etwas schräg, als er dem Mädchen antwortet*
"Vielleicht, aber das braucht seine Zeit. Es gibt eine schnelle Methode, 
aber die ist bei dir nicht geeignet."


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*bekommt einen trotzigen Gesichtsausdruck*
Warum nicht?


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

*Schuat Zepha verwundert an*
''Danke, wie viel soll es den sein?''
*schreibt ein paar .fast schon unleserliche,Zeichen auf das Pergament*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

"Vier Silberlinge."
*Zepha holt einen langen, schmalen Dolch und ein Tuch hervor. Sie beginnt, den Dolch zu polieren*
"Ich kämpfe für die Netherschwingen, und da ein Drache mit Gold nichts anfangen kann, können sie
auch nicht zahlen."
*überlegt*
"Ich würde auch kein Geld von ihnen verlangen. Dafür geiz ich bei anderen."
*Zepha poliert grinsend ihren Langdolch, derweil versucht Vaash Liola klarzumachen, wie er ihre
Magiefähigkeit testen will*

"Der schnelle Weg ist nicht für ein Kind geeignet, denn er ist mit Schmerz verbunden. Ich kann
dir einen ganz einfachen Zauber beibringen, und wenn er auch nach mehreren Fehlschlägen
nicht klappt, wird es an einem Mangel von Mana liegen."


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*muss leicht grinsen*
 "Danke Wirt das du mich nicht des hauses verweist, aber damit würdest du deine 
 lukrativste Einnahmequelle Aufgeben. Ich bin bei den Zwergen aufgewachsen und ich glaube
 das Spricht für sich"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio rümpft die Nase*
"In der Tat hatte ich etwas derartiges schon erwartet."
_Schlechter Atem, keine Bildung und keine Idee von Hygiene. Kein Benehmen und 
kein Verstand. In der Tat, ein echter Barbar, wie ein Zwerg._
*Raphaelio lässt keinen Gedanken durchblicken und beweist erneut sein
Schauspielerisches Talent*


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

*Legt Zepha ihre erwünschten vier Silberlinge vor ihr hin*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*scheint jetzt richtig trotzig zu werden*
Ich bin mit beiden Händen voraus in Glasscherben gefallen! Das tat weh! 
*fast schon stolz*
Ich hab auch kaum geweint! Nicht halb so viel wie Jenny, un die hat nur eine Scherbe abbekommen!
*blickt dem Drachen fest in die Augen*
Ich kann das!


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

" Dann würde ich sie bitten Mir etwas alkoholisches zu bringen."

* Knallt 2 Goldmünzen auf den Tisch*
*schiebt die Münzen an das andere Tischende*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Aber keinen Gromsblutschnaps, was?


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

''Sag mal,Krieger ,wenn du unter Zwergen aufgewachsen bist ,teilst du trotzdem den gleichen Glauben an das Licht wie die meisten Menschen ?
Oder lebst unter den Kulturen der Zwerge?


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*schaut zu dem anderen Tisch an dem das Mädchen sitzt*

"ich habe gestern einen weg gefunden keine Wahnvorstellungen zu bekommen sondern die Kraft des getränks im kampf einzusetzen.
eignet sich auch zum Schmieden ganz gut, man ermüdet nicht so schnell. man muss sich nur daran gewöhnen"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio hebt ein kleines Fass aus seiner Theke hervor, dazu einen Holzbecher*
"Das ist Feuerschnaps von den Orks."
*Streicht das Gold ein und schiebt das Fässlien zum Krieger*
"Ähnlich dem Eberschnaps, aber um einiges stärker."
_Hoffentlich säuft er das direkt becherweise, dann dauert es nicht mehr lange, und
er liegt bei den anderen Patienten von Schwester Lorena._

*Vaash ist von Liolas Forderung wenig begeistert*
"Niemand muss unnötig Schmerzen leiden, Liola. Das Geschenk des Lebens sollte
man nicht auf solche Art beleidigen. Zum anderen würdest du onehin Jahre des
harten Trainings brauchen, um einen Bannzauber zu erlernen."

[Wo ist eigentlich Lethior? Solange er nicht zurück ist, kann ich auch Torbias nicht
wieder ins Spiel bringen.]


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*bleibt trotzdem unerschütterlich*
Selbst die beste Schneiderin hat sich am Anfang oft gestochen. 
Und wenn ich was wissen will, dann will ichd as wissen. und zwar so schnell wie möglich. 
Ware den nämlich nicht so, wäre ich nicht halb so schlau wie ich es bin!

[Urlaub in Dänemark]


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*schaut zu dem Untoten und ist überrascht das er überhaupt mehr als ein Wort mit einem menschen wechselt*

"Wisst ihr Hexer, ich war auch ein waisenkind, wie das kleine Mädchen da drüben."

*zeigt mit dem Kopf auf Liola*

"ich wurde mit 3 jahren gefunden und mit 4 in eine Ziehfamilie gegeben. Mein Ziehvater war einer der begabtesten Schmiede von ganz eisenschmiede.
und über die Jahre am Amboss hat sich ein etwas anderes Weltbild geschaffen als bei den anderen Menschen. Ich verlass mich auf Meine körperliche Stärke 
und meine eigens hergestellten Rüstungen"

*zeigt auf den Hammer*

"Das ist der Schmiedehammer meines Ziehvaters gewesen. Ich pfeif auf das Licht und die Schatten."


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

''Dann habe ich schonmal ein Problem weniger mit dir.''
*Lach*


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
"lass mich raten das größere Problem ist das ich ein lebender bin? "

*schaut auf das fässchen das der Wirt gebracht hat*
*nimmt erstmal einen vollen Becher*

*schaut wieder zu dem Untoten*
_
Mal schauen ob er sich genauso verhält wie die anderen
oder ob es unter denen vielleicht auch ausnahmen gibt_

*trinkt den becher in einem Zug aus*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Vaash kapituliert unter der Hartnäckigkeit des Mädchens*
"Zepha, wirst du das für mich tun?"

*Raphaelio bringt sich indessen in das Gespräch ein, dass der Krieger mit dem
Untoten führt*
"Heißt es nicht, die Zwerge hätten die Tugenden der Menschen angenommen, 
nachdem die Allianz die Stadt Ironforge von der Belagerung der Orks befreit
hatte? Ich glaube mich zu entsinnen, dass die Zwerge vom Paladin Turalion
sehr angetan waren."


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*lächelt*
Die Elfen glauben an die Mondgöttin, die Paladine an das heilige Licht, die Trolle an Voodo.
 Und wer daran nicht glaubt, der solls lassen.
*wendet dich Vaash zu*
Warum willst du denn nicht?


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

''Ich war doch auch mal lebendig und jetzt bin ich eben tot,für mich besteht da kein größer unterschied.Was andere Verlassene dazu sagen ist mir eigentlich egal.''
*lach*
''Trotzdem bin ich gerne einer der Verlassenen''


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*schaut zum wirt*

"Das ist richtig, aber mein Ziehvater hatte dafür gesorgt das ich andere Interessen entwickle.
Ihr müsst wissen das nicht alle Zwerge diese Tugenden angenommen haben."

*merkt nach dem vierten becher das ihm ganz Heiß und flau wird*
*schaut den wirt sauer an*

"Das was du vorhast Elf wird dir nicht gelingen"

*trinkt Das Fass komplett aus und nimmt aus seiner Gürteltasche einen Spritzenartigen aparat*
_
Egal wie heftig das gesöff ist man soll es nicht verkommen lassen_.

*spritzt sich das Mittel mitten in die Schlagader*

"Gnomische Technik, echt super was es heutzutage alles gibt"

*geht in die Knie und die Adern treten heftig hervor*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Vaash versucht sich zu erklären*
"Ich kann kein Kind verletzten, Liola. Auch nicht, wenn du mich darum bittest."
*Zepha mischt sich ein*
"Was heißt hier schon verletzten? Ein kleiner Schnitt am Arm, und etwas Blut
verbrannt. Was ist da schon dabei."
*Legt das Poliertuch zur Seite und zeigt Liola den Dolch in ganzer Länge*
"Bist du dir wirklich sicher? Wenn ja, brauchen wir noch etwas Verbandszeug."


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

_Was meint er damit? Was Wird ihn nicht _gelingen.


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*fängt am Körper an zu zittern und heftig zu Schwitzen*
*lässt den Blick von dem Wirt seinem Gesicht nicht ab*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelios Blick wird zunehmend beunruhigter. Aber er zeigt nichts davon und kontert den leicht verschwommenen Blick
des Kriegers*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*grinst und zieht aus ihrer Rocktasche in paar Verbände*
Scheiderinen müssen sowas immer dabeihaben, denn auch der beste Fingerhut hat Löcher.
*blickt besorgt zu dem Krieger*
Alles ok?


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*richtet sich mühsam wieder auf*
*das Gesicht ist von Wut erfüllt*

"Du bist nur einer von vielen der versucht hat mich auf solche Weise ausser gefechtzusetzen"

*Zittert Heftig am ganzen körper und kann sich kaum auf den Beinen halten*
*schließt die Augen und versucht sich zu konzentrieren*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio entgegnet dem Krieger kühl, scheinbar ganz gelassen*
"Ich habe Euch gesagt, dies sei ein sehr starker Schnaps. Ihr hättet ihn nicht wie
Wasser in Euch hineinschütten müssen."

*Zepha sieht die Bandage des Mädchens*
"Das sollte reichen."

[Pflaster sind nur mit moderner Technik möglich, und kommt mir nicht mit Magie als Ausrede dafür^^]


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*versucht, den Krieger vorsichtig auf den Stuhl neben sich zu ziehen*
Von mir aus kanns jederzeit losgehen...

[kleine Verbandsstreifen mit Salbe drauf?]


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

_Was hat er sich den in den Arm gespritzt?
Oder verträgt er doch nicht soviel wie er gesagt hat?
*lacht*
_''Na, soll ich dir ein Glas Milch bestellen?''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Vaash springt sogleich auf und hilft dabei, den Krieger zu stützen*
"Bleib lieber ein Stück zurück, Liola. Betrunkene Menschen sind gefährlich."

[Das sind dann noch immer Bandagen und keine Pflaster]


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Und betrunkene Jungen muss man von Dächern runterziehen, weil sie denken, sie können fliegen. Aber wenn es dich beruhigt...
*geht auf ihren Platz*


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*das Zittern lässt nach*
*stößt die leute die ihm helfen wollen leicht von sich*

"Hätte ich mir nicht mein kleines Mittelchen gespritzt dann würde ich hier wahrscheinlich halbtot auf dem boden liegen."

*fängt leicht mit Grinsen an*

"Ich glaube nicht das dieses zeug hier oder zumindest der gromblutschnaps so einfach legalerweise ausgeschenkt werden darf?"

*Hat einen verachtenden Gesichtsausdruck aufgelegt*

"Ihr seid alle doch gleich und dazu noch so skrupellos wie die Goblins."

*geht langsam zur Theke und lehnt sich darüber nah zum Wirt*

*flüstert* "Und nun mein lieber Wirt gebt ihr mir lieber etwas neues zutrinken und versucht garnicht erst irgendwas dareinzumischen"

*Starrt ihm aus nächster Nähe Stur in die Augen*

[es war die Schlagader]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio geht einen Stück zurück*
"Es ist nur Schnaps. Wenn ihr eine tödliche Menge davon sauft, ist das Eure Sache."
*mustert den Krieger abschätztig*
"Ein Mann Eures Alters sollte seine Grenzen kennen. Zumindest bin ich davon ausgegangen."

*Vaash weicht zurück, als der Krieger sich wieder von alleine ganz aufrichtet*

*Raphaelio zapft einen Krug schwachen Bieres, und stellt ihn ohne weiteren Kommentar
vor dem Menschen ab*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*lächelt*
Wie läuft das eigentlich ab?


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*schaut auf die dünne Plärre vor ihm*
*Holt aus und zertrümmert mit der Faust den Krug auf dem Tresen*

"Verdammt ihr Langohren seit aber auch Hochnäsig und eingebildet bis in die Haarspitzen!"
*Lacht sarkastisch*

"Ich verschwinde mal lieber für ne Minute von hier bevor ich mich vergesse und dir noch irgendetwas antue"

*dreht sich um und Tritt einen Tisch weg um an seinen Hammer und Schild zukommen*

"Bin nur mal ebend ein kleinen Spatziergang machen"


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Krieger hinterher*
Man merkt, dass er bei Zwergen aufgewachsen ist.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio atmet spürbar auf*

*Vaash erklärt das einfache Ritual*
"Zepha wird dir in deinen Arm schneiden, und etwas von deinem Blut nehmen.
Alles weitere, wirst du schon sehen."
*Zepha greift behutsam nach dem Arm des Mädchens und legt ihn sorgsam auf die Tischfläche*
"Schön still halten..."


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie oft ich diesen Spruch schon gehört habe...


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

''Ein Bier wäre jetzt angebracht''

*Redet leise aber deutlich mit sich selbst*
''Warum gebe ich nur soviel für ein Getränk aus dass ich gar nicht brauche?
Vorallem jetzt,seit den letzten besuch des Galgens habe ich nicht mehr viel, sie haben mir ja alles abgenommen.
Sogar die Bücher meiner Vorfahren und jetzt ?Jetzt muss ich alle wieder sammeln und dass lesbare retten und dazu noch versuchen jede noch so kleine Information heraus zu finden.''
*Seufzt*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Vorsichtig ritzt Zepha dem Mädchen in den Arm. Sie gibt acht darauf, keine große Ader zu treffen, benötigt aber 
genug Blut. Der Schnitt zieht sich mehrer Zentimeter hin*
"Das war es schon fast."
*Mit ihren kalten, knochigen Fingern streicht Zepha über die Wunde und beschmiert sich die Finger mit dem blauen,
dicken Blut des Mädchens. Kaum hat sie genug Blut, drückt sie den Verband auf die Wunde. Während Vaash den
Arm verbindet, hebt Zepha die Hand und konzentriert sich*
"Venu em, par ka em, velu em, wara em."
*Das Blut an der Hand der Priesterin fängt plötzlich in einer großen, blauen Flamme zu brennen an. Das Feuer 
verpufft kurz darauf, doch war die Wirkung gewaltig!*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*glotzt verwundert auf die Flammen*
Was bei allem was Heilig ist war DAS?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Auch Vaash hat das Feuer gesehen und kann sich kaum noch darauf konzentrieren, den Verband
richtig anzulegen. Zepha dreht sich derweil wieder um und lässt die Hand sinken*
"Das war das Ergebnis."
*Sieht Liola fest in die Augen*
"Weist du, wer deine Eltern waren, bevor sie starben?"


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Ich hab im Einstürzenden Haus nen Brocken auf den Kopf bekommen, aber soweit die leute sagen waren beide Leute, die sich nichts aus Magie gemacht haben...Im übrigen schnürst du mir gerade den Arm ab.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Vaash ist noch immer ein wenig perplex, und locker sogleich den Verband*
"Entschuldige... das sollte so reichen."

*Zepha registriert, was Liola sagt*
"Interessant. Vaash, ich muss mit dir unter vier Augen sprechen."
*lehnt sich zu Liola hinüber*
"Warte hier und lass die vom Wirt etwas Tee geben. Wir sind gleich wieder da."


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

OK...
*läuft zum Wirt und bestellt sich einen Apfetee*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Zepha und Vaash gehen zur Straße hinaus und unterhalten sich angeregt über das, was sie so eben gesehen haben*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*blickt auf die beiden GEstalten*
_Was die wohl reden... am Ende bin ich irgendwie verflucht oder sonst irgendwas schlimmes...Vielleicht heißt das auch, dass ich nicht die Spur von Magie im Blut habe..._


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*Turios betritt wieder die Traverne*
*stellt den Umgeschmissenen Tisch wieder hin und setzt sich daran*
*legt einen Wurfhammer auf den Tisch*
*schaut zum Wirt und winkt ihn mit einem leichten Lächeln zu sich rüber*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio nimmt mit Bestürzung die Rückkehr des Kriegers auf*
"Eine Bestellung?"
*Denkt nicht einmal im Traum daran, hinter der Theke hervorzukommen*
_Wo ist nur Kant, wenn man ihn braucht? Er würde dem Großmaul schnell
Manieren beibringen..._


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*sieht das der Wirt lieber hinter Theke stehen bleibt als zu ihm zu kommen*

"Wenn du mich nicht bedienen willst....naja dann stört es dich auch nicht das ich meine eigenen getränke mitgebracht habe."

*stellt zwei flaschen Schnaps auf den Tisch und dreht sich vom Wirt weg*
_
Verdammter Feigling......_


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

''Wenn du das Zeug nicht verträgst lass deine Finder davon.''
''Sonst könnte es unangenehm für dich werden !''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Zepha wird nun unfreiwillig laut, und selbst in der Taverne ist ihre Stimme zu höhren*
"Wir können sie nicht mitnehmen, bei allen Dämonen der Scherbenwelt noch mal!"

*Liola bekommt von Raphaelio einen Apfeltee*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*dreht sich auf dem Stuhl zu Zepha um*
Meint ihr mich?
*zum Wirt*
Danke. Wie viel macht das?


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*hört was der untote gesagt hat*
_
jetzt reicht es........._

*blitzschnell ist der Tisch umgeworfen und der Wurfhammer inrichtung des Hexers geworfen*
*Zieht den hammer und das Schild und stürmt auf den Untoten zu*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*springt von ihrem Hocker und versucht, dem krieger in den Weg zu laufen*
NICHT!


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

*Sieht den Hammer,der sich mit einer rasenden Geschwindigkeit,auf ihn zu bewegt*
*Versucht sich zu ducken,aber es ist zu spät, mit gewaltiger wucht trifft der Wurfhammer mitten ins Gesicht*
Dweencore's Leerwander, bemerkt wie sein Meister auf den Boden fällt und kommt ebenfalls an gestürmt.


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

*Der hexer geht nach dem Wurfhammer zu Boden nun sieht er den leerwandler anstürmen*
*setzt im vollen lauf zu einem Schildschlag gegen ihn an*

[bin mit den fähigkeiten von leerwandlern nicht so bewandert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Kaum ist Liola aufgesprungen, da zischt Vaash schneller an allen vorbei, als dass ein Auge ihm folgen könnte. In verschwommener Gestalt,
kein Drache und auch kein Humanoid, packt er das Mädchen und bringt es in Sicherheit*
*So rasch wie er seine Form aufgegeben hatte, so schnell nimmt er seine wahre Gestalt auch wieder vor der Taverne an*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*vollig perplex*
Was zum..?


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

L*Sieht dass der Krieger sein Schild ausstreckt, versucht nicht auszuweichen , sonder holt auch zu einen Schlag aus.*
D*Stützt sich mit seinen Stab wieder und kommt so wieder auf die Beine*



[Ich weiss auch nicht onb ein Leerwandler Nahkampf oder Magie benutzt,hat jemand einen eine Ahnung?]


----------



## Bandos (17. Juli 2010)

[ich weis das ein Leerwandler nahkampf nutzt, spott auch und glaub ich auch nen bissel magie]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

[Leerwandler kombinieren Beides. Ein Nahkampftreffer fügt Magieschaden zu]


----------



## Bandos (18. Juli 2010)

[ wie siehts mit dots aus?]

----------------------------------

*sieht das der Leerwandler ebenfalls zum Schlag ausholt*
*Schlägt mit seinem schild zu und wird von der Wucht des Schlages zurück geschoben und kann sich gerade noch so auf den Beinen halten*
*nimmt den schild weg um nach seinem gegner zusehen*

----------------------------------

[gut]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Juli 2010)

[Nope. Leerwandler sind strohdoof]


----------



## Dweencore (18. Juli 2010)

L*Wurde hart von den Schild getroffen*
D''Nicht gerade schlau mit einer Kreatur aus dem Sog der Unterwelt zu kämpfen oder?''


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*kämpft gegen den Grif des Drachen an*
Kuk doch, da ist ein Dämon, der Amok läuft, ich muss irgedwas machen!


----------



## Bandos (18. Juli 2010)

*dreht sich zu dem mittlerweile wieder aufgestandenen Hexer*
*In seinen augen kann man das Feuer der Wut sehen welches schon fast an Wahnsinn gleicht*
_
Ich versuche mich hier freundlich zu verhalten und dann kommt einen trotzdem so jemand krumm wie dieser Hexer oder dieser beschissene Wirt!_

*wirft während er darüber nachdenkt dem Wirt einen vernichtenden Blick zu*

*Wirft den Schild auf den Boden und sprintet mit einer, ihm nicht zuzutrauenden Geschwindigkeit,
auf den hexer zu und setzt zu einem Sprungschlag an*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Juli 2010)

*Vaash ignoriert die Bitte. Zepha spricht*
"Lass die Trottel sich die Köpfe blutig schlagen. Du musst lernen, dass nicht jeder deine Hilfe braucht."
*sieht das Kind mit einer Mischung aus Faszination, Verwirrtheit und etwas Ehrfurcht an*
"Du wirst noch viel lernen, Mädchen."

[ich bin schlafen, haut mir ja nicht due Bude zu Klump!]


----------



## Bandos (18. Juli 2010)

[geb mir mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Dweencore (18. Juli 2010)

D*Hebt seinen Stab hoch und versucht den Krieger ins Gesicht zu stechen*

[ich bin auch gleich mal weg]


----------



## Bandos (18. Juli 2010)

*sieht was der hexer vorhat und holt im Sprung mit seinem Kopf aus um den Stab zu treffen*

[jo is ja schon relativ spät]


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*hört tatsächlich auf, sich zu winden, schaut gebannt zu*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

*wirft gekonnt zehn wurfdolche auf den hexer und auf den krieger(hoffe habe das richtig mitbekommen)
So das wars ihr hattet euren spaß und jetzt hört auf oder ich mische gegen beide mit !


----------



## Dweencore (18. Juli 2010)

D*Schafft es sich gerade noch vor den Wurfdolchen,auf den Boden, in Sicherheit zu bringen.*
D''Was?Vor deinen Zahnstochern soll ich Angst haben''


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*kreischt*
Schluss jetzt!!!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Juli 2010)

*Zepha hebt beide Arme und ruft laut aus*
"Zenn!"

*Ein Schattenwort Schmerz trifft alle drei in Kampf befindlichen. Enorme psychische sowie physische Schmerzen
sollten alle drei für kurze Zeit Kampfunfähig machen*
"Lasst den Unfug, sonst kommen die Stadtwachen!"


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*blickt mit großen Augen die schwerzverzehrten Gesichter*
*ängstlich*
Was hast du mit ihnen gemacht?


----------



## Dweencore (18. Juli 2010)

*sinkt schmerzerfüllt zu Boden*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

*grinst* nette attacke *setzt sich vobei man sieht das ders churke schmerzen hat*


----------



## Bandos (18. Juli 2010)

*wird erst im Flug von ein paar wurfdolchen erwischt*
*spürt auf einmal einen unmenschlichen schmerz*
*zittert ein wenig*

"Aufhören? ich fange gerade erst richtig an!"

*zieht zwei wurfdolche aus der Brust und wirft sie inrichtung des Drachen*
*Stürmt nun wieder auf den Hexer los und setzt zu einem Schwungschlag an*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*sieht die Dolche und stellt sich vor den Drachen, auch wenn es nur wenig nützt*
Bitte nicht!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Juli 2010)

*Vaash schirmt sich und Liola vor den Wurfdolchen mit einem magischen Schild ab. 
Zepha ist derweil zu der Einsicht gekommen, dass Schmerz allein nicht immer ausreicht.
Zum Glück kennt jeder Untote das Mittel, das jeden in die Flucht schlägt: Angst*
"Vaash, du weißt was kommt!"
*Vaash drückt Liola die großen Hände über die Ohren*
*Zepha springt in die Mitte des Kampfgeschehens und stößt einen fürchterlichen,
magischen Schrei aus, der alle im Raum, die ihn höhren, vor Angst schier wahnsinnig
macht*

[Und kommt jetzt nicht, dass ein einfacher Krieger so geballter psychischer Power widerstehen kann^^]


----------



## Bandos (18. Juli 2010)

[ich könnte jetzt mit berserkerwut argumentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und aussserdem würde ich dann durch Schmerz nur noch wütender werden]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Juli 2010)

[Renn einfach schreiend im Kreis und beende einen Kampf, den keiner verlieren will.]


----------



## Bandos (18. Juli 2010)

[tja in meinem Einleitungspost steht das er ein leicht zu entzürnendes Temprament hat und ich glaube jemand wie er würde das danach nicht so einfach auf sich beruhen lassen. Und ja ich bin bereit zu verlieren dann aber nur mit dem Tod. Wie der Kampf ausgeht ist nicht meine Sache das überlasse ich euch]


----------



## Dweencore (18. Juli 2010)

[Ich würde auch sagen dass wir den Kampf beenden,die Frage aber wie ?Ich glaube keiner möchte jetzt sterben,verschwinden oder sonst was.]


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

[einfach Angst haben vielleicht? Ich regle den Rest]


----------



## Dweencore (18. Juli 2010)

[K,dann müsste nur noch Bandos mitspielen]


----------



## Bandos (18. Juli 2010)

[gut wie gesagt das problem ist das er nen krieger ist. der gibt nicht auf dann würde ich sagen ihr killt mich]


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

[nö. Reagir einfach auf den Zauber,ja?]


----------



## Bandos (18. Juli 2010)

*vernimmt den Schrei*
*merkt wie seine ohren Explodieren wollen und anfängt blut aus ihnen zulaufen*
*geht in die Knie und versucht mit aller Macht wieder aufzustehen, kann es aber nicht*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*wartet, bis Zepha den Mund schließt, geht dann ruckartig in die Knie, um sich von den Händen des Drachen zu befreien. Sie rennt so schnell sie kann zu dem Wassereiner, den sie mitten im Raum hat stehen lassen, schnappt ihn sich und verschwindet in der Küche*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

*ein leuchten um gibt den schurken welches sofort wieder erlischt *puh zum glück habe ich immer meinene glücksstein dabei *setzt sich wieder auf seinen stamm platz und ordert ein starkes zwergen bier*
occ hatte keinnen bock schreient durch den raum zu laufen ( mehr immunitäten habe ich nicht) occ off


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*kommt mit dem gefüllten Wassereimer wieder, klettert auf den Tresen und schüttet eine Ladung eiskaltes Wasser ber die Wüteriche*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

he was sollte das denn jetzt *fühlt in seiner tasche * puh da hast du glück gehabt


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*klettert vom Thresen*
Mach ich bei den Jungs im Waisenhaus auch immer. Wirkt Wunder.


----------



## Dweencore (18. Juli 2010)

*Etwas Zornig*
''Wunder?''
''Gegen was?''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Juli 2010)

*Zepha ist nicht gerade gut gelaunt. An einem Kampf hat sie kein Interesse*
"Wunder gegen eure Dummheit! Lasst jetzt bloß das Kämpfen sein, sonst setzt es mehr
als Schmerz und Furcht!."
*Zepha tritt in die Schatten ein (Schattengestalt)*
*Ihre Stimme ist verschwommen, aber noch immer verständlich*
"Wer jetzt nicht innehält, stirbt!"

*Vaash steht noch immer vor der Taverne in Gestalt eines Drachen*
"Liola, komm zu mir! Halte dich von den Kämpfern fern!"


----------



## Dweencore (18. Juli 2010)

*Rappelt sich mit seinen Stock wieder aud und setzt sich an den nächsten Tisch*
_Zum Glück würde bei den Kampf keine größere Unruhe auf der Straße geweckt,sonst __ wär_en _höchstwahrscheinlich noch Wachen oder so ein Laufbursche der Gerechtigkeit aufgetaucht und en Kampfgegen drei wär nich all zu leicht zu gewinnen._
_Aber den Krieger hätte ich noch gerne auf den Boden winselnd und verflucht gesehen!
*Grinst*
_


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*stellt den Eimer ab und läuft zu Vaash*
Aber funktioniert hat es!
*grinst stolz, stolpert aber auf halber Strecke und fällt kaum eine Handbreit von einem herumliegenden Wurfdolch hin. So unauffällig wie möglich hebt sie beim Aufrappeln die Waffe auf*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

.... Ich werde mich in keinen kampf stürzen  also bitte lass mich bei den schmerzen  in frieden ich kann... schmerzen sehr schlacht habe und naja das gearde war schon kurz vor dem limit.. vor dem limit was ich als angriff betrachte


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*lächelt herzallerliebst und bekommt Kulleraugen der Marke 1A*
Aber wegen dem Wasser bist du nicht böse, ooooder?


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

*bleibt vollkommen kalt und sagt knapp* nein!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Juli 2010)

*Zepha bemerkt, wie Liola den Dolch aufhebt, sagt aber nichts. Keinen der Streithähne lässt sie aus den Augen,
während sie weiterhin in der Schattengestalt verharrt, in der sie nur begrenzt angreifbar ist*
"So ist es brav."


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

... Ich hoffe du meintest nicht mich! Ich bin kein Hund oder wolf ! UNd nur weil du immoment ein schatten deiner selbst bist*muss grinsen * und du einen drachen dabei hast habe ich noch keine angst vor dir!


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Hey!
*wütend*
Nichts gegen Zepha undvor allem nicht gegen Vaash!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Juli 2010)

*Zephas Blick wird hart und kalt wie Eis*
"Angst kann ich dir Jederzeit lehren, solltest du sie schon vergessen haben."


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

*lacht* Un mein glücksstein kann sie jederzeit absorbieren das solltest du nich vergessen ich habe schon viele hexenmeister und schattenpriester besiegt die haben auch auf ihre angst gesetzt und sind daran später gestorben*lacht kalt* und selbst wenn du es schaffen solltest meine gilde wird es merken und dann bist du GESCHICHTE!*zu der kleienen* ich habe nur gesagt das ich vor drachen keine angst habe !


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*rennt auf Dennis zu, die Hände zu Fäusten geballt*
Du wirst ihnen nicht wehtun!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Juli 2010)

*Zepha bemerkt Liolas erneutes Aufbäumen, und verlässt die Schattengestalt. Kaum ist das Mädchen
in ihrer Reichweite, packt sie es und hält sie fest. Im Gegensatz zu Vaash, hat Zepha einen festen Griff*
"Hör auf Vaash und halte dich zurück."
*verstärkt den Griff ein wenig*
"Du bist ein kleines Kind. Du kannst niemandem helfen. Und jetzt bleib beim Drachen und sei ruhig!"


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Aua! Du tust mir weh!
*bleibt stehen und zieht trotzig einen Flunsch*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Juli 2010)

*lacht eiskalt* schmerzen sind ok solange sie einen nicht umbrungen außerdem würde ich nie zuerst angreifen


----------



## Soladra (25. Juli 2010)

*legt den Kopf schief*
Aber können zu starke Schmerzen den Geist von jemanden so sehr belasten, dass der wahnsinnig wird? Hat mein Pate gesagt...Und ist gut, aber ich bin halt sauer geworden...
*scheint ehrlich zerknischt*


----------



## Bandos (25. Juli 2010)

*Steht langsam und ein wenig benommen wieder auf*

"Hey Priesterin, wer denkst du das du bist um solche großen Töne hier zu spucken?"

*Geht zu seinem Schild und hebt es auf*

"Du willst mir Schmerzen, oder besser noch Angst beibringen? hah! du solltest dich mal selber reden hören!"

*spuckt auf den Boden*


[war die Woche auf montage deswegen habe ich nicht geschrieben]


----------



## Deck5 (26. Juli 2010)

*seuftzt* da gibts wohl nichts zu machen.. priesterin ... warum nenn ich die egentlich so?? na egal ihr da solltet ihr mich noch einmal beleidigen angreifen  oder ähnliches wird es hier einen höllen tanz geben und zwar für dich *zeigt auf die priesterin währen er dem tauren zu flüstert* (die untote gefällt mir nicht mach aber auch bitte nichts voreiliges sollte sie dich noch einmal angreifen ohne das du sie angreifst helf ich dir wohl)


----------



## Bandos (26. Juli 2010)

*lässt den blick auf der untoten geheftet während er dem schurken zuhört was er flüstert*

"Ihr Schattenfanatiker seid ja sehr selbstsicher, aber dies kann euch sehr schnell zum verhängniss werden"

*setzt sich wieder an einen Stuhl*
*richtet seinen Blick wieder zur Untoten*

"Und das wird es auch wenn ihr es wagt mich auch nur Dumm anzuschauen!" 

*stellt seinen Hammer und Schild griffparat neben sich*



[achso Deck5 ich bin kein taure sondern ein Mensch]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

*Zepha zeigt sich von den Drohungen unbeeindruckt und interpretiert sie so, dass ihre Drohung
überall wargenommen wurde*
"Dann wäre das ja geklärt, nicht?"
*schiebt Liola zu Vaash hinüber*
"Bleib bei Vaash bis ich mir etwas überlegt habe."
*Sieht hinauf zur Sehertreppe*
"Wo bleibt eigentlich Torbias? Er soll nur einen Freiwilligen suchen, keine Armee aufstellen!"


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

*lässt ein lautes Grunzen vernehmen und wacht schließlich auf. Als er das Chaos in der Bar sieht, verbunden mit den verletzten Kämpfern blinzelt er ein paar Mal*
Was ist denn hier passiert?
*reibt sich den Kopf*
Ich sollte versuchen nicht so tief zu schlafen.
*gähnt laut und zeigt dabei seine fauligen Zähne*

[Schadoweye, wenn du willst kanst du Kant zurückholen, Berog macht aber vorher noch einen Umweg durch den Schergrat ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

[ohne Berog ist es zwar weniger lustig, aber gerne^^. Wir können dann mit dem Shadoweye-Plot fortfahren, ja?]

*Raphaelio zog sich in letzter Zeit immer mehr in den Hintergrund. Eines aber hat ihn noch mehr aufgebracht, als der
Kampf in seiner Taverne: Der Test, der die Macht des Draeneikindes demonstrierte. Er kannte diesen Test, ihn hatte
man ja auch geprüft. Es war schier unglaublich. Noch nie hatte er etwas gesehen, das dem auch nur nahe kommen 
würde.*

*Raphaelio sieht zur Taverne hinaus*
"Erneut bricht ein neuer Tag an. Was wird er mir wohl bringen? Oder wen?"
*Raphaelio seufzt und sieht erst den Krieger, dann die Priesterin an. Beide zeigen stolz ihre Macht, so unterschiedlich
sie auch waren. Beide wären wohl keine leichte Beute für Dämonen, das war sicher*
"Lady Zepha, eine Frage, sei sie mir erlaubt?"


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

[Gerne]

*wendet sich dem Wirt zu*
Habt ihr einen guten Wein, den ihr mir empfehlen könnt?
*deutet auf den Krieger und spricht dann wieder mit Raphaelio*
Wer ist der Kerl?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

*Zepha starrt noch immer zur Sehertreppe, nur an und ab wandert ihr Blick zu Vaash und Liola.
Raphaelios zaghaftes Rufen hat sie nicht gehört*

"Ihr fragt einen Elfen nach gutem Wein? Mein Herr, ein Elf bietet nur die besten Weine an!"
*Raphaelio sucht eine Flasche aus dem Regal an der Wand heraus, bückt sich zum Tresen
und holt ein hohes Stielglas heraus.*
"Dieser Wein stammt noch aus dem alten Lordaeron! Kein anderer Menschenwein hat es geschafft,
in Silvermoon Bekanntheit zu erlangen."
*Raphaelio bringt dem Totenbeschwörer den Wein und schenkt in das Glas ein*
"Wobei der Wein aus der Northshire-Abtei auch vorzüglich sein soll, für einen von Menschen 
gelagerten Wein, versteht sich."
*Hört die Frage über den Krieger, und flüstert eine Antwort*
"Ein Veteran, etwas aufgeblasen, aber stark. Legt Euch nicht mit ihm an, wenn Ihr nicht müsst."


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

*winkt ab*
Ich habe sowieso keine Lust auf Streit. Ich bin froh wenn ich die Scherbenwelt wieder verlassen kann. Am besten unbeschadet.
*nippt an dem Wein und nickt zufrieden*
Der ist wirklich gut. Sowas bekommt man nicht alle Tage vorgesetzt. 
*blickt sich ein wenig in der Taverne um, da sich allerdings nicht besonders viel tut, wendet er sich wieder dem Elf zu*
Wie lange seid ihr schon hier? Ihr scheint viele der Leute hier zu kennen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

"Als Betreiber einer Taverne muss ich die Fähigkeit haben, die Leute einzuschätzen, die zu mir kommen. Und
als Seher braucht es keiner großen Erklärung, wie ich hierhergekommen bin. Schon immer war ich Koch und
Proviantmeister, habe nie einen Kampf bestritten. Als Hochgeborene haben wir nie auf unseren Luxus 
verzichtet, so wurde die Armee von einem großen Tross begleitet. Unseren Hochmut haben wir mit viel 
Blut bezahlt, und so hat sich einiges geändert. Am Ende sind wir Seher hier in Shattrath gelandet, und die
Armee wurde aufgelöst. Verpflichtungen sind gelockert oder nichtig gemacht worden, und um weiterhin eine
sinnvolle Arbeit zu haben, fragte ich nach der Erlaubnis, eine Taverne führen zu dürfen. Hätte ich gewusst,
dass die Sha´tar mir diesen Halbkreis überlassen würden, hätte ich mir sicher etwas anderes überlegt."

*Raphaelios lange Ausführung kommt endlich zu einem Ende. Vaash und Zepha haben erneut ein Gespräch
begonnen. Zepha scheint nicht glücklich mit dessen Verlauf zu sein. Da unterbricht sie Vaash und sieht
zur Straße*
"Da verliert man ja den letzten Rest Verstand..."
*Torbias kommt in Sicht, gefolgt von einer großen Gruppe Blutelfen*
"Immer, wenn ich auf einen anderen Priester stoße, habe ich es mit einem Verrückten zu tun."
*legt eine Hand an die Stirn, während Vaash nur die Menge der Elfen mustert*


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

*blickt ebenfalls auf die Straße*
Was geht da vor sich?
*erkennt Torbias*
Hoffentlich hat er endlich etwas herausgefunden.
*lehnt sich zurück und wartet*


----------



## Bandos (27. Juli 2010)

*holt aus seiner Gürteltasche ein verziertes Amulett hervor*
*legt es auf den Tisch und beginnt mit einem kleinen Hammer und Meißel filigrane Runen einzuschlagen*
*schaut kurz nach oben zum wirt*

"Herr Wirt wenn es eure Laune mir gegenüber zulässt, dann würde ich gerne ein fässchen Donnerbräu bestellen"

*fummelt schnell aus seiner Gürteltasche 20 Silbermünzen heraus und legt sie auf den Tisch*
*wendet sich wieder dem Amulett zu*


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

*sieht dem Mann bei seiner Arbeit zu*
Was macht ihr da?


----------



## Bandos (27. Juli 2010)

*schaut hoch zu dem Fragenden*

"Ich mache ein Amulett für einen Freund. ich stelle alles mögliche aus Metall her aber spezialisiert habe ich mich auf die Hammer Schmiedekunst"


----------



## Deck5 (28. Juli 2010)

*seine augen glänzen als er hört das de mensch ein schmied ist * i.. i.. ist das war seid ihr ein schmied *kramt einen zerbrochenen dolch heraus* könnt ihr den hier reparieren??


----------



## Soladra (28. Juli 2010)

*lacht*
Ist ja unglaublich, wie schnell aus vermeintlichen Gegenern Handelspartner werden.Eben hackt ihr euch noch die Köpfe ein, und kurz darauf redet ihr miteinander, als wärt ihr alte Freunde.


----------



## Bandos (28. Juli 2010)

*schaut das waisenkind an*

"ich habe nicht mit dem Schuken gekämpft kleines, er hat mich zwar angegriffen aber 
das war ja nicht mal der Rede Wert"

*schaut zu dem Schurken*
*nimmt den Dolch in die Hand und Mustert ihn*

"Wirklich ein sehr Schönes Exemplar dass ihr hier habt, Die Gravierungen auf der Klinge sind keine der Menschen.
sagt mir woher habt ihr dieses Prachtstück?"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juli 2010)

*Raphaelio stellt das bestellte Fässchen samt sauberem Krug ab und sieht nun ebenfalls zu Straße hinaus.
Dabei vergisst er aber nicht, das Geld einzustreichen. Noch während er an Torbias vorbei die anderen
Elfen mustert, verstaut er den Geldbeutel wieder unter dem Hemd.*
"Da sind Limelda Feuerlied. Und auch Armarth erkenne ich wieder."
*sieht die Priesterin an*
"Wenn sie gekommen sind, um Euch zu helfen, habt ihr Glück. Begnadete Magier und Seher."
*Während Zepha mit den Schultern zuckt, sieht Raphaelio wieder hinaus. Die Gruppe ist schon fast angekommen,
da erblickt der Wirt mit unglücklicher Mine die Magierin Liriel*
"Nicht Magistrix Sonnenglut... Alles, nur das nichts."
*rasch klettert Raphaelio hinter den Schutzt bietenden Tresen*

[@ Soladra, bist du daran interessiert die Magistrix Liriel Sonnenglut zu spielen? Immerhin ist der Name von dir]


----------



## Lethior (28. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Ist sie wirklich so schlimm?


----------



## Bandos (28. Juli 2010)

*sieht wie eine Gruppe von Magiern auf die traverne zukommt*

*murmelt* "was haben die denn vor?"

*sieht wieder den Schurken an und wartet auf seine Antwort*


----------



## Dweencore (28. Juli 2010)

*bemerkt die Magier,zeigt aber keinerlei Reaktion*

*Schaut sich dann doch mal um*
_Nichts los hier!_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juli 2010)

*Torbias und die Magier der Seher betreten die Taverne. Noch bevor der Schattenpriester zu Wort kommt,
beginnt Armarth damit, auf Zepha einzureden*
"Meinen Gruß, Lady Zepha. Mein Name ist Armarth, Vertrauter des Voren´Thal. Ich habe über Euren Schüler 
von Eurer experimentalen Idee gehört, genauso wie meine geschätzten Kollegen hier."
*Der Magier breitet seine Arme aus und rahmt die Gruppe ein. Sein Auftreten ist das eines echetn Rethorikers*
"Die Idee der direkten Nachrichtenübermittelung über verschiedene Welten hinaus hat, gelinde gesagt, unser
Interesse geweckt. Ist das alles insofern richtig?"
*Zepha scheint wie ausgetauscht. Fort ist die streitlustige Frau, plötzlich zeigt auch sie Anzeichen von Benehmen*
"In der Tat. Ich will den Priester Shadoweye erreichen. Die Mittel dazu gab er mir quasi in die Hand."
*Zepha deutet erst auf Torbias, danach auf den Totenbeschwörer*
"Torbias kennt Ihr bereits. Wenn ich berichtigen darf, ich unterrichte ihn nur zur Aushilfe. Er ist der Schüler des 
Mannes, den wir erreichen wollen."
*Armarth nickt, und sieht den Totenbeschwörer an*
"Und Ihr seid?"


----------



## Lethior (28. Juli 2010)

*Deutet eine Verbeugung vor der Gruppe an. Bevor er beginnt zu sprechen, wischt er sich mit einer schnelle Handbewegung die dreckigen Haare aus dem Gesicht. Er will sich vor den Magiern scheinbar von seiner besten Seite zeigen, da er bemerkt, dass selbst Zepha ihr Verhalten geändert hat*
Ich bin Mortiferus. Ich hatte ein...
*kratzt sich am Hinterkopf um eine passende Umschreibung zu finden*
etwas merkwürdiges Erlebnis mit dem gesuchten Priester und hoffe auf Aufklärung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juli 2010)

*Armarth registriert die Verbeugung mit einem Lächeln*
"Nun, auch mein Interesse ist geweckt. Doch sagt mir, Lady Zepha: Wie wollt Ihr diesen Mann erreichen, und
warum versucht Ihr es nicht auf konventionelle Art und Weise? Was macht ihn so wichtig, oder unerreichbar,
dass Ihr dies versuchen wollt?"
*Der Untoten fällt es nicht leicht, eine Antwort zu finden. Wer will schon mit Vermutungen um sich werfen und
sich zum Narren machen, wenn sich am Ende alles anders herausstellt?*
"Diese Frage lässt sich sicher leichter Beantworten, wenn ich erst einen Kontakt hergestellt habe. Alles was 
ich von Euch brauche ist eine simple Vision. Zeigt mir, wo sich Shadoweye aufhält, den Rest erledige ich."
*Armarth leichelt leicht verwegen*
"So einfach ist das nicht, Lady Zepha. Unsere Hilfe hat ihren Preis. Wenn wir Euch helfen werdet Ihr Euch
revanchieren, indem Ihr uns diesen Trick beibringt. Unter der Vorraussetzung, der Zauber gelingt."

[So, ich bin mal schlafen]


----------



## Bandos (28. Juli 2010)

*versucht dem Gespräch zwischen den Magiern und Priestern zu folgen*
*hört mehrmals den Namen Shadoweye fallen*
_
Interessant......... Shadoweye? soso, irgendwann hab ich schonmal etwas über ihn gehört. aber ich weis absolut nicht mehr was_ 

*scheint in seinen erinnerungen zu Kramen*


----------



## Soladra (29. Juli 2010)

*geht zu der großen Sehergruppe und macht einen höflichen Knicks, schaut die Elfen dann voller Fazination an*


[Klaro, schick mir einfach n PN was du vorhast]


----------



## Deck5 (29. Juli 2010)

Na toll noch mehr magier ich hasse dieses magie rumgefuchtel abera kadaber *macht ein unbeholfene bewegung aber nichts passiert **gespielte erstaunen* ohh hilfe ein feuerball habe ich angst oh ein frostblitz ich mach mir in die hosen*lacht* pah auf sowas kann ich verzichten
 es ist ein erbstück keine ahnung wo her vater hatte den dolch immer bei sich und das obwohl paladine solche waffen normaler weise nicht tragen


----------



## Bandos (29. Juli 2010)

*wird von dem Schurken aus seinen gedanken gerissen*
*schaut ihn an*
"ich dir den Dolch reparieren aber ich müsste dafür noch ein paar Materialien besorgen wenn du 
 dich dann noch 1 Tag gedulden kannst, dann ist er wie neu. Wieviel du mir für diesen Dienst zahlen willst, kannst du selber Entscheiden"


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juli 2010)

ja dann sag mir die materialien in rabenholdt haben wir von fast allem was*lacht dreckig* und der pres hängt von der arbeit ab


----------



## Bandos (30. Juli 2010)

*schaut den Shcurken mit einem genervten Gesichtsausdruck an*

"so weit wie ich das von meinen Schurkischen Mitstreitern gehört habe, soll Rabenholdt im Hügelland liegen."

*äfft das dreckige Lachen des Schurken nach*

"Wie lange soll ich denn auf die Materialien warten du Witzbolt?"


----------



## Deck5 (31. Juli 2010)

*überlegt* vielleicht eine stunde oder 30 inuten je nach dem


----------



## Deck5 (31. Juli 2010)

sorry doppel post


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2010)

*blickt ein bisschen evrwirrt drein*
Das Alte Hügelland ist doch im westlichen Königreich, oder etwa nicht? Eine Reise dorthin würde sicherlich länger als eine Stunde dauern!


----------



## Deck5 (2. August 2010)

*lacht und zieht 2 steine aus seinem rucksack* dies sind teleport steine der hier bringt mich nach rabenholdt *hält den 1. stein höher* und der hier *hält den anderen stein höher*bringt mich zu dem vorposten des cenarius in den zangar marschen von da aus ist es dann nur nocvh ein katzensprung


----------



## Dweencore (2. August 2010)

*Sieht die Steine und kratzt sich am Kopf*
_Wo hat er denndie Teleportsteine her?Vor allem zwei Stck?
_


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2010)

*Während der Nekromat vor dem Elf steht und trotz seines dreckigem Aussehen versucht einen guten Eindruck auf ihn zu machen, damit ihm seine Hilfe sicher ist, steht sein Sack unverschlossen an seinem Platz*


[Ich versuche mal es hier ein bisschen weiterzubringen, da im Moment ziemlich tote Hose ist. Sommerloch?]


----------



## Deck5 (3. August 2010)

*die neugierede des schurken lässt sich zum platz hinschlechen und gückt schnell auf das was in dem sack ist und geht dann dchnell zurück*


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2010)

*scheint etwas zu sehen und dreht sich daraufhin zu dem Sack um. Da er allerdings kein Anzeichen darauf erkennen kann, dass jemand an dem Sack war, begnügt er sich damit ihn mit einem dünnen Seil zu verschließen*


----------



## Bandos (3. August 2010)

*schaut sich an was der Schurke vorhat*

*flüstert zu dem Schurken* "Ihr macht dem namen den man eures gleichen gibt alle Ehre"

*schaut zu dem nekromanten und wieder zu dem Schurken*

*Holt einen kleines Stück pergament hervor und kritzelt schnell etwas darauf*

"Das Sind die Materialien die ich benötige, es mag sein das manche von denen relativ selten sind, aber ihr wollt ja 
nicht das der Dolch gleich wieder kaputt geht oder?"

*reicht das Pergament dem Schurken*


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2010)

*wirft einen misstrauischen Blick zu dem Krieger als er mit dem Schurken flüstert, wendet sich aber wieder zu dem Elfen*
Werdet ihr uns denn nun bei dem Problem helfen, oder nicht?


----------



## Deck5 (3. August 2010)

*nimmt das pergament * mhh ok gut sowiet ich wei sollte der ähm..... puh  also ... ähm händler schon dagewesen sein*mehr zu sich * das konnte ich ja noch gut einfädeln*spricht ein paar worte in einer geheimsprache ein grünes licht erscheint und der schurke ist weg*

occ real ife time ne halbe stunde occ off


----------



## Bandos (3. August 2010)

*schaut unauffällig umsich*
_
Ein Glück für ihn hätte er sich verplappert dann hätte ich ihn mit den Füßen zuerst in den Boden gerammt!_

*setzt sich pfeifend zurück zu seinem Fässchen und zapft sich einen Krug Bier*
*riskiert noch einen verstohlenen Blick zu dem Sack des Nekromanten*


----------



## Deck5 (3. August 2010)

*man hört ein brüllen von draußen und der schurke kommt wieder rein mit einem großen sack* hier die dinge die du wolltest *gibt dem krieger vorischichtig die stücke des dolches und den sack in dem die materialien sind  *  ach es war schwer für mich die sachen zu kapieren nächste mal schreib es doch einfach das ist einfacher!


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2010)

*betrachtet ungläubig den schweren Sack und wendet sich dann an den Schmied*
Um einen olch zu reparieren bruacht ihr eine solche Menge von Werkzeugen?
*lacht kurz auf*
Seid ihr sicher das ihr euer Handwerk versteht?


----------



## Bandos (4. August 2010)

*schaut zu dem nekromanten*

"Ich habe nicht soviele Materialien angefordert, mit dieser Menge könnte ich aus dem Dolch einen
Zwei Meter Langen Zweihänder machen"

*lacht kurz auf und schaut mit einem festen drohenden Blick dem Nekromanten in die Augen*

"Und übrigens, Solche aussagen können euch schneller einen besuch auf der krankenstation bescheren als ihr denkt!
das wäre das gleiche als wenn ich behaupten würde das jemand der solch ein äußeres Erscheinungsbild wie ihr hat, sich auch 
mit den vergammelten Leichen vergnügt."

*schaut zu dem Schurken*

"Das nächste mal sollte ich lieber auch mengen Angaben machen, ich konnte ja nicht wissen das ihr mit soviel wiederkommen würdet."

*nimmt den Dolch entgegen und kramt aus dem Sack eine handvoll materialien heraus*

"ich kenne hier auch jemanden der euch diese Waffe verzaubern kann. Seid ihr daran interessiert?"


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2010)

*blickt den Krieger ernst an*
Es ist nunmal nicht jeder in einer wohlhabenden Familie aufgewachsen. Oder überhaupt in einer Familie aufgewachsen.
Ich war froh, dass ich den Angriff der Orcs überlebt habe, mein Aussehen war da eher nebensächlich.
*geht zurück zu seinem Platz und blickt mit missmutigem Gesichtsausdruck auf den Boden*


----------



## Bandos (4. August 2010)

*Wendet sich zu dem nekromanten*

"Seht ihr solche sinnlosen Aussagen bringen garnix, bis auf schlechte laune beim gegenüber"

*blickt wieder den Schurken an*


----------



## Deck5 (4. August 2010)

mhh ja warum  nicht ich weiß zwar nicht ob die verzauberung gut sein wird da ich mich eher auf gifte und blendpulver verlasse aber ok irgendwann fängt alle einmal an


----------



## Bandos (4. August 2010)

"worauf kommt es dir denn bei der Verzauberung an? soll dein Dolch leichter werden oder vielleicht manchmal sehr schnell zuführen sein? Der Typ kann alles mögliche machen"


----------



## Deck5 (5. August 2010)

*überlegt als ein leuchten aus seiner tasche kommt* mhh wenn beides möglich ist beides sonst nur leichter sein da es in einer notfall situation mehr darauf ankommt die waffe in der hand zu haben als sie schneller führen zu können wenn man sie nicht zur hand hat ... gut ich bring die materialien weg fahrad wird sich schon fragen wo ich bin*teleportiert sich weg*


----------



## Bandos (5. August 2010)

*seufzt als der schurke sich wegteleportiert*
_
Dann mal an die Arbeit....._

*schultert seinen Hammer und schnallt sich seinen Schild auf den Rücken*
*schaut nach draußen und sieht das es später Nachmittag ist*
_
der Dolch ist wirklich ein klasse exemplar, er wird extrem Tödlich sein wenn ich ihn fertig habe_

*Läuft langsam nach draußen und Verschwindet schließlich in dem regen Treiben auf der Straße*


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

*Kommt herein*
_Der Schurke und der Kreiger weg? Na endlich!_
*Setzt sich hin*
*Holt aus seiner Tasche ein paar Kräuter und malt sie n einer kleiner Schalle*


----------



## Deck5 (6. August 2010)

*der schurke kommt wieder herrein * hey wirt bring noch ein bier*setzt sich auf seinene platz nd wartete auf den krieger und auf das bier*


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

*Bemerkt den Schurken*
_Kaum ist der eine weg,kommt der andere schon wieder!
*Dreht sich mit den Rücken zum Schurken*
_


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*betrachtet den Schurken eine Zeitlang mit ausdruckslosem GEsicht, wendet sich dann dem Hexer zu*
Was machst du da?


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

*Sieht das Mädchen an*
''Ich braue einen Trank, leider ist mir die Wirkung noch nicht bekannt.''
_Kleines nervendes Kind!

_Ein lautes Knallen erklingt und weißer Rauch steigt auf.
_Nun wird er wohl fertig sein, aber an wenn teste ich in nur?
An den Schurken, diesem nervigen Kind oder soll ich doch lieber warten bis der Krieger zurück kommt?
Ein steht fest, keins dieser Geschöpfe interessiert mich, und bei jedem Tod hätte ich ein Problem weniger!
*Neigt den Kopf nach unten und setzt ein dreckiges, fieses Lächeln auf*
Aber bei den Schurken wär es am einfachsten ,sein Gesöff steht schon da und für den Dolch ,den er bald bekommt, kriege ich bestimmt ein paar schöne Goldstücke.
*Erneut beginnt er mit seinen Lächeln*
_


----------



## Deck5 (9. August 2010)

*verzieht das gesicht* puh das stinkt sagt hexer was hast du da zusammengebraut einelexier was vorrüber gehend dämonen kräfte gibt *lacht* das würde ich ecuh durchaus zu trauen*trinkt sein bier aus* ahhhh das tat gut wirt noch eins


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

*Schaut den Schurken an und sinkt in den Stuhl*
''Ein Mensch könnte mit solchen Kräften nicht mal umgehen!''
_Wenn der Trank wirklich _ _dämonishce Kräfte verleiht wirst du es gleich erfahren!_
*Senkt seinen Kopf und beginnt wieder mit seinen Grinsen*


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*reißt entsetzt die Augen auf*
Du hast ihm das Zeug da reingeleert?


----------



## Bandos (9. August 2010)

[OOC: endlich gehts hier mal vorran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann erst wiederkommen wenn es abend oder nächster früh geworden ist]


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

[Soladra eigentlich habe ich ihm noch nichts reingeschüttet ^^,aber ich holls jetzt mal nach.]


*Richtet ein Auge unauffällig auf den Schurken*
_Jetzt wäre es genau der richtige Augenblick gekommen um den Trank a_uszuprobieren.
_Doch wie stell ich es nur an?
Wenn er mich erwischt wird es kein gutes Ende nehmen.
Ich muss warten bis er sich umdreht.
*_Beobachtet weiterhin den Schurken unauffällig*

Nach ein paar Minuten ist es soweit ein komisches Geräusch erklingt vor dem Hause und Dennis dreht sich um.
*Steht blitzschnell auf und kippt das Glas ihn den Kug voller Bier*

Gerade noch so schafft es der Hexenmeister sich auf seinen Platz zusetzten , denn Dennis,der Schurke,dregt sich gerade wieder um.

_Geschafft, aber hoffentlich wird der Geschamk darduchr nicht verändert!
Egal, jetzt muss ich erstmal abwarten.

_[Deck, ich hoffe du verzeihst mir dass ich deine Person kürz einen ''Befehl'' gegeben habe.
Aber langsam würde es langweilig wenn nichts passiert.
Ich würde dich auch bitten es nicht zubemerken dass ich dir etwas ins Glas geschüttet habe, wir hätten sonst schn (wahrscheinlich) wieder einen Kampf gehabt.
Die Wirkung überlasse ich dir, es wäre aber schön wenn du dir etwas Phantasievolles einfalen lassen würdest.]


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

[Weiß das auch Liola?]


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> [Weiß das auch Liola?]


[Wie,dass ích Deck jetzt was ins Glas geschüttet habe?
Wenn ja kannst dus gerne Wissen habe es ja nicht gerade unauffällig getan.]


----------



## Deck5 (9. August 2010)

*ruft einen hund da er ein ungutes gefühl hat und gibt dem hund das bier worauf dieser erst grün dann rot dann gelb dann blau lila orange braun schwerz wird sich aber dann wieder nromaliesirt und seuftzt als er den hund auf den schoß nimmt und ihm geschicktdie kehle durchschneidet so das der hund nichts spürt und trägt den hund nach drausen und wischt das blut auf* mhhh gut das ich meinene instinkten traue*ordert ein neues bier 
occ ich übernehm dann aber auch noch mal deinene char *^^ occ off


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

*Blick erschrocken auf den Wolf und schmunzeld danach.*
_Den Schurken hat es zwar nicht erwischt,aber ich habe mein Ziel.
_*Legt ein Buch auf den Tisch und grizelt ein paar Zeichen hinein*


_
_


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*zeigt mit einem Finger auf den Hexer*
Der wars.


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

*Reißt die Augen weit auf*
_WAS? IST DIESES KIND NUN VÖLLIG VERBLÖDET!_
*Tut so als ob nichts wär*
''Was?Was soll ich getan habn''_
_''Ich hoffe du weisst dass kleine Kinder kein Bier trinken sollen!''


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*blickt dem Hexer fest in die Augen*
Du hast ihm was ins Getränk geleert! Ich habs genau geseh'n! 
Hättest du das nicht getan, hätte der süße Hund nicht sterben müssen! Du bist Schuld!


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

''Ich hoffe du weisst was mit Lügner passiert?''
_Ich hätte es doch lieber an ihr testen sollen.
Verdammtes Kind!
_


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

Ich lüge nie!
*seeeehr trotzig*


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

''Ich würde dir empfehlen nicht dass Bier fremder Leute anzufassen.''
*Ganz leise*
''Halt deinen Mund oder ich schneide dir die Kehle durch.''


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*öffnet den Mund, hält es aber dann doch für schlauer, die Klappe zu halten, und klappt ihn wieder zu*
*schenkt dem Hexer einen mehr als feindseeligen Blick, läuft dann zu Vaash und flüstert ihm etwas zu*


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

_Sie holt sich die Hilfe eines Drachen?_
Sollte ich mich schon auf einen Kampf vorbereiten oder soll ich versuchen den DRachen etwas vorzu spielen?


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*grinst*
Das hast du laut gesagt.


----------



## Bandos (9. August 2010)

[mache einfach mal weiter ist ja schließlich nur ein Dolch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]

*Betritt wieder die Traverne und bemerkt die angespannte Stimmung*
*schaut zu dem kleinen Mädchen das bei dem Drachen steht und lässt den Blick hinüber zu dem hexer wandern*
_
was hat dieser Madenhaufen schonwieder hier verloren.._

*schaut den Hexer mit einem gelassenen Gesichtsausdruck eine Weile an*
*geht auf den Schurken zu und flüstert ihm etwas ins Ohr ohne dabei den Untoten aus den Augen zulassen*


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

''Vielleicht wollte ich es ja so!''
''Gegen einen Drachen kämpfe ich auch.''
*Dreht seinen Kopf weg und murmelt leisel * 
''Aber nur wenn es sein muss.''


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

*Blickt den Krieger an*
''Ich hoffe du weisst anstarren ist unhöflich!''
*Lacht laut*


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*zeigt auf den Hexer* 
Der will mir die Kehle durchschneiden!


----------



## Bandos (9. August 2010)

*wendet sich komplett dem hexer zu und schaut ihm emotionslos ins Gesicht*

"eins Garantier ich dir, wenn du mir auch nur ein winzigen grund gibtst, dann werde ich dich kalt machen."

*wendet sich wieder dem Schurken zu*


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

''Du willst mich also töten?''
*lacht laut*
''Wenn du das versucht hoffe ich für dich dass du kein Ziel mehr in deinen Leben hast!''


----------



## Bandos (9. August 2010)

*dreht sich langsam wieder zum Hexer*

"mach weiter so, es fehlt nicht mehr viel"

*grinst und spannt sich leicht an*


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

*Grinst*
''Für mich gibt es Heute viel zu lachen, aber für euch?''


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*zeigt auf den Hexer*
Der wollte mir die Kehle aufschneiden, damit ich dir und den anderen nicht erzähle, dass er versucht hat, Dennis umzubringen!


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

''Plant ihr eine Verschwörung gegen mich?''
''Naja auch egal , ich bin nicht hier um mir Freund zu machen!''


----------



## Bandos (9. August 2010)

*hört schon garnicht mehr das reden des Mädchens da sein Reptilien gehirn die Kontrolle hat*
*Seine Augen spiegeln wieder Raserei und wahnsinn wieder*
_
.......töten?......aber dies mal mit bloßen Händen........_

*das Grinsen wird eine Spur Breiter*


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

''Dass grinsen wird dir schon noch vergehen!''
*Die Hände fangen an grün zu leuchten*


----------



## Bandos (9. August 2010)

*zittert am ganzen Körper und ist sichtlich erfreut über den Angriff des hexers*
_
furcht............schmerzen............wut............furcht?..........WUT!_

*kann sich nicht mehr halten und stürmt so starkt vorwärts, das die Dielen unter ihm
leicht Splittern*


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

*Feuert eine grün leuchtende Kugel auf den Krieger los ,springt zur Seite und schickt seinen Leerwandler in den Kampf.*


[Jeh schon wieder ein Kampf, aber wie lassen wir ihn diesmal enden?]


----------



## Bandos (9. August 2010)

*Sieht die grüne Kugel und rennt absichtlich in sie hinein*
*Die Kugel entlädt sich und der krieger taumelt zurück*
_
............TÖTEN!........
_
*gibt einen Markerschütternden Schrei Von sich*
*ignoriert den leerwandler und rennt zielstrebig inrichtung des Hexers und setzt mit seiner linken gepanzerten Faust 
zu einem Schwinger an*

[weiß nicht schauen wir mal, ich glaub nicht das bei meinem Char noch nen Auge zugedrückt wird]

_

_


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

*Der Leerwandler versucht zuzuschlagen,verfehlt den Krieger aber*
*Murmelt ein paar Worte und schickt Plötzlich ein Schattenartigen Ball los*

[Meinen Char sterben zulassen fände ich auch doof, vorallem weil ich über ihn gerade eine Geschichte schreibe :/]


----------



## Bandos (10. August 2010)

[tja ich kann nix gegen das Profil meines Chars machen, er wird bis in den Tot Kämpfen]

*kann im letzten Moment mit der rechten seinen Schild vor sich bringen um den Ball zu reflektieren*
*setzt sofort mit einem linken Schwinger nach*


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

*Dückt sich,rollt sich Weg und schmeißt einen Tisch um.*
*Versteckt sich kurz hinter dem Tisch kommt dann links hervor und verflucht den Krieger mehrere male.*


[Wir könnten Wachen kommen lassen,wäre für auch ganz interessant da Hexer nich all zu gere gesehen werden.
Und dass ist noch höfflich gesprochen.]


[Und ins Bett geh ich glaub ich auch mal]


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2010)

*betrachtet den Kampf mit einem gelangweilten Blick und tritt einen Schritt zur Seite um weder von dem wütenden Krieger noch von Zaubern des Hexenmeisters getroffen zu werden*
_Mal sehen wer von den beiden zuerst am Boden liegen wird_...


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*hat wärend des kampfes seiene dolche mit einschläfernden giften beschmiert welches sofort wirkt * Schluss! *rennt auf den krieger von hinten zu und verpasst diesem wie auch dem hexer in windeseile einen kleinen noch nicht mal auffälligen aber trotzdem großen schnitt zu BEIDE schlafen sofort ein* ich kann das nicht ertragen *geht nach draußen und ruft die wachen welche dem sschurken zu hören und den krieger behandeln*
occ ich habe keine lust auf kämpfe immer gut  das man alle möglich keiten offen hat ps ist nicht op sondern nur verdammt schnell und das gift ... es gibt wirklich so ein.. meine ich ^^occ off


----------



## Bandos (10. August 2010)

*liegt auf den Boden*
*schlagartig verkrampft sich der ganze körper*
*zittert heftig und wird kreide bleich*
*Die wachen versuchen ihn zu Stabilisieren*
*das zittern hört auf, die brust des Kriegers senkt sich ein letztes mal und ein letztes Röcheln ist zuhören*

[perfekte gelegenheit ihn aus dem Spiel zunehmen, das Temprament passt nicht in diese Story daher ist er einfach kurzerhand an einer Allergischen Reaktion erlegen.
Möge Turios in Frieden ruhen]


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2010)

*blickt den plötzlich verstorbenen überrascht an*
Das kam unerwartet.
*mustert den toten Körper ein wenig*
_Zu Schade, dass die Wachen da sind. Solche Muskelberge könnte ich sicher irgendwo verbauen..._


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*erschrekt* naja den dolch habe ich ja ! Wachen ihr könnt gehen !*nimmt ein buch aus seinem rucksack und liest ein paar zeilen vor anscheinend ein gebet sticht dann dem krieger ins herz um ihm einen schnellen tod zu gewähren* Ruhe in Frieden mein Freund!*geht zu dem immer noch daliegenden hexen meister * und ritzt iihm ein paar zeichen in den arm und lässt ihn dann bluten* Sei froh!


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

*Sieht im Augenwinkel nur noch wie der Krieger stirbt*
_So oder so wäre er gestorben aber jetzt leider nicht durch meine Klinge!_
*Lacht leise*

[1.Können Untote nicht Bluten und 2.&#8364; Ok du hast es auch geändert]


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

occ ich habe es editiert occ off 
*sicht lich wütend * Du hast in deinem zustand keine chance also halt dein loses Mundwerk oder Ich werde dich in mundgerachte stückchen schneiden*versucht sich zu beruhigen*


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

_Ja in diesem Zustand_!
*Rappelt sich wieder auf und setzt sich auf einen Stuhl wendet seinen blick aber nicht vom Schurken ab.*


----------



## Bandos (10. August 2010)

ich probiers mal mit nen bissel was nicht so angriffslustigen^^

Name: Jaffar

Rasse: Nachtelf

Klasse: Jäger

Aussehen: Jaffar ist ein typischer Nachtelf, Hochgewachsen, langes Weißes haar, Maskuline Körperstruktur.
 	er trägt eine Schwarze Kettenrüstung die den kompletten Körper panzert, diese wird fast komplett von seinem Olivgrünen Kapuzenumhang
 	verdeckt. er hat goldene Augen (Kenner wissen was das eigentlich heißt^^). Das Gesicht ist zusätzlich mit einem ebenfalls olivgrünen Tuch verhüllt.
 	auf seinem Rücken ist ein großes modern wirkendes Gewehr und zusätzlich seine beiden Katana ähnlichen Schwerter geschnallt die leichte grünliche Blitze erzeugen.
 	Ihm folgt auf Schritt und Tritt sein Begleiter: Ein weißer Tiger. 

Charakterrisktik: Scharfer beobachtungssinn, Wortgewand, relativ gesprächig und führt nie den ersten Schlag gegen Gegner aus und versucht keine unnützen Konfrontationen zu Provozieren.
 	bevorzugt die Gemeinsprache.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Jaffar betritt die Traverne*
*schaut sich schnell um*

"Guten tag"

*sieht die Leiche eines Kriegers auf dem Boden, umringt von Wachen, liegen*
*bemerkt das Interessierte Gesicht einer der Gäste aus dem Augenwinkel*
_
Hmmm.... Die Robe, Das äußerliche Auftreten und dieser gierige Blick..... entweder ein hexer oder tatsächlich ein Totenbeschwörer.....interessant
_
*drängt sich zu dem Toten*_
_*kniet sich neben ihm nieder und schließt seine weit aufgerissenen Blut unterlaufenen Augen*

*mehr zu sich* "ein Qualvoller Tot.......er scheint irgenteiner Art von Gift oder Allergischen Reaktion zum Opfer gefallen zusein"
_
scheint mir ein Berseker gewesen zusein, mit denen ist nicht zuspaßen. Aber eine Schwäche hatte er dann wohl.........Ruhe in Frieden 

_*der Blick fällt auf den Hammer*
*streicht mit der Hand darüber und der Hammer fängt sofort an leicht zu glühen*
_
Ich bin ich beruhigt das du wenigstens Vorkehrungen für deinen Tot getroffen hast, Der jenige der versucht deine Rüstung abzunehmen oder deinen hammer zu Verwenden, 
der wird dir schnell Folgen_

*fängt an zu lächeln*
*spricht schnell ein unverständliches gebet für den Toten um ihm die Letzte Ehre zuerweisen*

*steht auf und geht inrichtung eines freien Platzes und setzt sich, worauf sich sein gefährte Brav neben ihm auf den Boden legt*
*schaut sich um und winkt den einzigen Schurken im Raum unauffällig zu sich rüber*


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

*Guckt nun doch nict mehr auf den Kriger sonder zum Jäger.*
''Hallo Fremder.''
*Blickt nun wieder auf den Schurken.*
[Leider ist mein Char auch ein bisschen Kamplustig geworden.Obwohl ich dass gar nicht wohlte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^]


----------



## Bandos (10. August 2010)

[naja hab meinen extra entfernt da es immer wieder zusowas gekommen wäre, aber jetzt hab ich jemanden bei dem das nicht passiert^^]


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

_´´ mhh Was der wohl möchte??´´_*steht auf und setzt sich an den tisch mit dem nachtelfen wobei er sein bier mitnimmt und während dessen auf trinkt* *flüstert dem nachtelfen was zu aber so das es niemand bemerken kann*


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

[@Bandos:Von mir kommt es halt so weil man ja irgendwie versuchen muss ''böse'' rüber zu kommen, aber ich hoffe es ändert sich jetzt ein bisschen.]


----------



## Bandos (10. August 2010)

*lehnt sich rüber zu dem Schurken*

*Flüstert so leise das nur der Schurke ihn verstehen kann*

"Ich habe dem krieger gerade etwas abgenommen das sehr wahrscheinlich für dich bestimmt war"

*reicht ein in Lumpen eingehülltes etwas dem schurken unter dem Tisch lang und sichert sich unauffällig ab, das keine neugierigen Blicke auf ihnen Ruhen*

"das "Ding" ist ein wirkliches Meisterstück, er war ein sehr talentierter schmied, schade das er ausgerechnet durch deine hand sterben musste"

*schaut mit seinen Goldenen Augen unter der Kapuze den Schurken an*

"Aber ich kann an deinem gesicht, deiner atmung und deiner Körpersprache erkennen das du ihn nicht absichtlich getötet hast"

*schaut kurz in richtung der versteckt getragenen Dolche*

"Ich wäre vorsichtiger mit diesem "Gift". Viele Leute sind darauf Allergisch, es ist tödlicher als man immer behauptet!"

*merkt das das geflüster langsam die Aufmerksamkeit der anderen Gäste auf sich zieht*

"Das wars geh nun bevor andere neugierig werden und pass auf den Untoten da drüben auf der mag dich nicht sonderlich"


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*flüstert zurück* tut mir leid du musst noch etwas üben er ist durch meien hand gestorben und gewisser masen auch absichtlich  da er durch mein gift zu kämpfen hatte habe ich ihm den gnadenstoß verpasst *nimmt den lumpen bleibt aber noch beimnachtelf und fragt in normaler lautstärke * Wer seid ihr eigentlich und was habt ihr an dem mensch da gerade gemacht??


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

*starrt mit großen wässrigen Augen auf den Toten*
Ist er... tot?
*mit zitternder Stimme*


[Mensch isser, Mensch leibt er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Bandos (10. August 2010)

*schaut ernst zu dem Schurken*

"Ich weis ja nicht was ihr unter einem tauren versteht aber da vorne liegt definitiv ein mensch, aber wie auch immer
er ist durch euer Gift gestorben und ihr habt ihm garantiert keinen Gnadenstoß gewährt, also rühmt euch nicht mit etwas was nie passiert ist"

*verengt die Augen zu schlitzen*

"Ich habe ihm lediglich die letzte Ehre erwiesen, da ihr und keiner der anderen Anwesenden es getan habt."

*redet wieder ein wenig leiser*

"Mein name lautet Jaffar, mehr braucht ihr nicht zuwissen"


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*schafft den oten raus und geht zum draenei kind* hör zu jeder hat seinen zweck in der welt und wenn er ihn erfüllt hat wird er früher oder später wie alle anderen sterben *seuftz* naja er ist wohl früher gestorben ... kleine du musst jetzt stark sein ok?? du darfst nicht vergessen das jede handlung eine nach handlung haben wird er hatte es nicht beachtet und naja da hast gesehen was passiert ist... Aber ich bin sicher duw irst ein langes und schönes leben vor dir haben!


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

*Spielt gelangweilt mit seinen Stab.*


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

moment mal er war schon tod?? das habe ich nicht mitbekommen ich dachte er wäre kurz vor dem sterben deshalb ... ach vergesst es *geht wieder zu seinem tisch und ordert ein bier*


----------



## Bandos (10. August 2010)

*beobachtet unauffällig den Untoten und befüllt seine ersatz trommel magazine für das gewehr*

*seufzt* "Kinder...."


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

*Sieht zum Draenei Mädchen.*
_Was sie soll ein langes Leben haben?Mit dieser Vorlauten Zunge wird sie schneller sterben als der Krieger.
Ich hoffe sie macht mir keine Probleme mehr!


_


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

*nickt und versucht, nicht zu weinen, schafft es dann aber doch nicht so ganz und wischt tapfer die Tränen weg*


----------



## Bandos (10. August 2010)

*hat alles Verstaut und Montiert ein Aufwendiges Zielfernrohr auf seinem Gewehr*
*stieht nach draußen und steht prompt auf und verschwindet auf der Straße*

"Kashmika!"

*der Tiger folgt nun schnell seinem Herrn*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*rutscht von ihrem Stuhl und geht ein bisschen vor die "Tür"*


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*von draußen ist ein Jubelschrei zu hören, als das kleine Mädchen in die Menge stürmt und eine große GEsalt in schwarzem Kapuzenmantel um den HAls fällt*
Wolfy! Das du auch mal wieder hier auftauchst!
*Die dunkle Gestalt geht in die Hocke und sagt etwas zu dem Mädchen, was man allerdings wegen dem Stimmengewirr nicht hört*


----------



## Bandos (12. August 2010)

*kommt etwas ausser atem wieder in die traverne geschritten*
*setzt sich wieder an seinen Platz*
*holt ein Stück Fleisch hervor und überlässt es seiner Gefährtin*


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

/ooc ich hol mal noch meinen 2. Char dazu

NAme:hat Liola gerade laut genug ruasgebrüllt
Aussehen: Er trägt einen langen schwarzen Kapuzenmantel, die Kapuze tief ins Gesicht gezogen. Trotzdem sieht man die langen purpurnvioletten Ohren und die Purpurnen Haare, an dem man ihn als Nachtelf identifizieren kann. Schwarze Lederstiefel mit Silberschnallen, Die Schwarzen Lederhandschuhe sind ebenfalls mit Silberschnallen versehen. An seiner Hüfte hängen Langdolche mit grausamen Widerhacken. Auch sonst Ist er voll und ganz in schwarzes Leder gehüllt. /ooc off

*Das kleine Mädchen kommt mit der dunklen Gestalt wieder


----------



## Bandos (12. August 2010)

*blickt verstohlen unter seiner kapuze zu dem neuankömmling*
_
Schwarze Lederrüstung, zwei langdolche, kapuzenumhang und auch ein nachtelf. wahrscheinlich auf die Täuschung seiner Gegner Spezialisiert.......oder doch auf das Meucheln? 
wie auch immer......wenigstens mal einer bei dem ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss....

_*blickt zu dem Kleinen Mädchen*
_
was für ein ungleiches Paar.....woher die sich wohl kennen?_

*lässt den blick wieder unauffällig die Umgebung kontrollieren*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*Liola und Wolfy setzten sich an einen Tisch*
W: Ishnu'ala.
*seine Stimme hat etwas unheimliches, dunkles*
*Liola kichert und verwickelt den rätselhafen Nachtelf in ein Gespräch*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

Sedi gegrüst fremder wie heißt ihr wenn ich das ehrfahren darf?ß
Ich heiße dennis


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*Der Elf wendet sich Dennis zu*
w:Ich grüße euch, Dennis. Ich hoffe, ihr seid nicht beleidigt, aber ich verrate meinen Namen nicht gerne. Nennt mich einfach...
*Liola fällt ihm ins Wort*
L:Wolfy!
*beide lachen*
W: Nennt mich einfach Wolf, unter diesem Namen bin ich bekannt.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*lacht* 
Netter Spitzname.
Und es ist egal ob Ihr mir euren echten Namen sagt oder nur den Spitznamen solange ich Euch vernüftig ansprechen kann Wolf!
*überlegt*
Woher kennt ihr eigentlich Liola??


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. August 2010)

[Man, hier hat sich ja einiges ereignet. Und ich war lange nicht da. Nozdormu scheint mir die Zeit zu stehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, dann mal ran ans Werk.]

*Der Tote Krieger ist hinausgeschafft, Raphaelio macht sich schon nichts mehr aus seiner Stück für Stück geringer
werdenden Ausstattung an Tischen und Stühlen, Vaash übt sich in Schweigen, was selten ist. Seine Gedanken 
hängen am Draeneikind, welches ihn seit dem Magietest beunruhigt. Zepha hat es aufgegeben, den Schlichter
zu spielen. Viel eher achtet sie auf Armarth und den Sehern*

Zepha: "Nun..."
*Ihr Blick wird nur einen Moment schwach, und augenblicklich Eiskalt*
Z "Nein. Das kann ich nicht machen. Macht einen anderen Vorschlag, Armarth."
*Der Magier sieht belustigt aus*
A "Dann werdet Ihr, Lady Zepha, den Seher einen Monat lang kämpfend zur Seite stehen und jeden Befehl befolgen.
Was sagt ihr dazu?"
*Zephas Gesicht ist eine Maske. Nichts hasst sie mehr als Abhängigkeit. Aber ihre Neugier siegt doch*
Z "Aber ich wähle, wann dieser Monat beginnt."
A "Solange es noch in diesem Jahr ist, bin ich einverstanden."

*Zepha beginnt damit, Anweisungen zu machen und das Ritual vorzubereiten. Es wird etwas Platz geschaffen.
Wer genau lauscht, hört Raphaelios entnervtes Gemurmel. Vaash bemerkt kaumnoch, was um ihn herum passiert.
Es scheint ganz, als würde er wieder durchsichtiger*

Torbias: "Dann kann es ja anfangen."
*sieht zum Nekromanten*
"Bereit?


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*der Nachtelf lässt den Blick schweifen. An Vaash bleibt er kurz hängen, dann wendet er sich zum Wirt*
Einen Becher Wein, bitte.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. August 2010)

*Raphaelio nutzt die Gelegenheit, um sich abzulenken. Er bringt dem verhüllten Mann seinen Wein und versucht, 
nicht von der Magierin Sonnenlied gesehen zu werden. Armarth beginnt derweil, mit etwas Kreide ein Muster auf 
den Boden zu zeichnen. Einige der Seher mustern ihn dabei aufmerksam, andere beginnen damit, die Taverne zu 
erkunden*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*Wolf trinkt einen Schluck und schnalzt anerkennend mit der Zunge*
W: "Kaum zu glauben, hier verkauf noch jemand die guten Weine. Mein Kompliment, Herr Wirt. Du hast ein gutes Händchen für Weine."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. August 2010)

*Raphaelio nimmt das Kompliment entgegen und beginnt sofort mit einem nervösen Wortschwall über die
Herkunft des Weines. Vaash kommt allmählich von seiner geistigen Abwesenheit zurück*


----------



## Lethior (13. August 2010)

*nickt Torbias zu und beobachtet dann die Vorbereitungen zu dem Ritual*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*überlegt*
sag mal liola wo wohnst du eigentlich??


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. August 2010)

*Armarth überfliegt noch ein letztes mal die von ihm angebrachten Symbole, nickt und setzt sich im Schneidersitz 
zwischen die Diagramme. Zepha setzt sich ihm gegenüber auf einen Stuhl*

Zepha: "Torbias, setzt dich zu meiner Linken auf den Boden und öffne deinen Geist."
*Torbias kommt der Bitte nach und staunt nicht schlecht, als Zepha ihm eine Hand auf den Kopf legt*
"Still halten."
*Sie sieht zu Vaash*
"Stell du dich bitte zu meiner Rechten hin und bereite dich auf eine Kraftübertragung vor."

*Vaash blinzelt, und ist nun wieder völlig in die Realität zurückgekehrt. Er verwandelt sich wieder im gleißendem
Licht in einen Draenei und gesellt sich zu den Priestern*

"Ich bin bereit, Zepha."
*Vaash legt der Priesterin eine Hand auf die Schulter*

*Das Ritual beginnt und alle Augen sind auf die Zaubernden gerichtet. Doch zunächst sieht man nur Armarth und
seine Symbole, die leicht aufleuchten.*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*Liola und Wolf lachen über den Wortschwall des Wirtes und lassen ihn mit seinem Weinwissen alleine*
*Wolfy zieht aus seinem Umhang ein eingewickeltes Päckchen und legt es vorsichtig vor Liola auf den Tisch, worauf diese ungeduldig das Papier wegreißt. Eine wunerschöne türkis-blau gemusterte Schneckenschale zum Vorschein. Freudestrahlen fällt Liola dem Nachtelfen um den Hals und reißt dabei die Kaputze runter. 
Darunter trägt er eine Kunstvoll gearbeitete Maske, die eher auf einen MAskenball gehört und seltsam depaltziert wirkt. Woher sein Name kommt, wird nun Klar,denn sie ist wie die Schnauze eines Wolfes gearbeitet und ist wie der Umhang und die Rüstung schwarz.
 Über die Augenlöcher ist ein schwarzes Tuch gespannt, die die Augen verhüllen.*

W:"Na los, halt sie mal an dein Ohr, kleine Nachtigall."
*Liola lächelt und hält sich die Schnecke gespannt ans Ohr*
L: "Ich hör das Meer rauschen"
*begeister*
*Wolfy lacht einfach nur*

W: Sie kommt aus einer Stadt,die die Dämonen überrannt haben. Man konnte sie als einzige retten. Warum sie überlebt hat, weiß keiner.
*Er scheint an dem Ritual kaum interessiert, als hätte er so etwa schon tausendmal gesehen*


[Die Maske ist wie die venezianischen Masken, verdeckt also nur die obere Gesichtshälfe ]


----------



## Lethior (13. August 2010)

Nicht das Meer, sondern...Ist ja auch egal.
*betrachtet weiterhin das Ritual*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. August 2010)

*Über den Handflächen des Sehers erscheint ganz langsam ein Bild. Zuerst ist nicht viel zu erkennen, doch langsam
schält sich ein Schiff im weiten Ozean heraus. Das Bild wird klarer und es wird erkennbar, dass es sich bei dem Schiff 
um eines der Nachtelfen handelt*

*Zepha hat inzwischen ihre Augen geschlossen und ihre rechte Hand zur Vision hin ausgestreckt. Das Gesicht von
Torbias ist gänzlich regungslos, während Zepha den Abdruck sucht, den Shadoweye hinterlassen hat. Mit all ihrer
Kraft nutzt sie nun die Vision als Brücke nach Azeroth, und mit dem mentalen Abdruck an ihrer Botschaft findet
diese zu ihrem richtigen Ziel. Die Vision wechselt, und es ist ein Untoter in einer Koje zu sehen. Der Mann trägt 
nur eine schwarze Hose und die Narben auf seinem Oberkörper sind gut sichtbar. Der Mann hält sich die Hände
an den Kopf und hat den Mund weit geöffnet. Kein Laut ist zu hören, als die Vision in sich zusammenbricht und
jedes Licht, das von den Diagrammen ausging, erlischt*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*der Nachtelf, der desinteressiert zugesehen hat, schmunzelt*
W: Da hat sich wohl wer gewehrt, was?


----------



## Lethior (13. August 2010)

Was ist los?
*scheint sich nicht sicher zu sein wen er für das in sich zusammengebrochene Diagramm schuldig machen soll und wendet sich daher an alle Beteiligten*
Soll das schon alles gewesen sein? Wieso ist die Vision schon wieder verschwunden?


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*grinst böse*
Sieht so aus, als hätte der Gute sich gewehrt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. August 2010)

*Zepha öffnet langsam ihre Augen und sieht mit verwirrtem Blick in die Runde*
"Er hat sich nicht gewehrt. Er hat mein Eindringen zugelassen."
*Sieht den Totenbeschwörer an*
"Er hat nur ein Wort erwiedert."
*Torbias steht auf und hält sich den Kopf. Zepha sieht ihm zu*
"Er hat nur _Stormwind_ gesagt. Was, beim verzehrenden Nether, will er damit sagen?
Erst Darnassus, jetzt Stormwind?"


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*grinst*
Also entweder will er Stormwind in die Luft jagen oder dort auf euch treffen. Ich tippe zweiteres.


----------



## Lethior (13. August 2010)

*lässt sich enttäuscht auf seinen Platz fallen*
Was will er denn nun schon wieder?
wir warten eine Ewigkeit bis wir jemanden für die Vision finden und das einzige was wir gesagt bekommen ist Stormwind!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. August 2010)

*Zepha blafft den Nekromanten böse an*
"Glaubst du etwa, mir gefällt diese Antwort? Ich hatte mir auch mehr erwartet! Aber ich werde sicher
nicht nach Stormwind rennen, nur weil er dorthin segelt! Soll dieser Spinner doch tun, was er für 
richtig hält."
*Armarth scheint ebensowenig zufrieden zu sein und steht auf*
"Nun, es scheint ganz so, als wenn ob euer Zauber nur teilweise geklappt hätte, Zepha."


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*Wolfy wendet sich wieder Liola zu, die begeistert mit ihrer Muschel spielt und von dem ganzen scheinbar ganrnichts mitbekommen hat*


----------



## Lethior (13. August 2010)

Und was jetzt? Ich bin extra in die Scherbenwelt gekommen um mich mit ihm zu treffen und jetzt segelt er durch Azeroth?
Was soll das?


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*Liola blickt von ihrem Geschenk auf*
Er will mit dir spielen. Er scheucht dich durch die ganze Welt und wenn du abgekämpft und übermüdet bist, wartet er auf dich und zack, tötet er dich. Das ist in den GEschichten immer so.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. August 2010)

*Torbias nimmt die Hände vom Kopf*
"Wenn ich es wüsste. Aber eins ist mir klar: Ich werde nicht hier herumsitzten während Shadoweye nach Stormwind gebracht wird.
Egal ob als Gefangener oder als Gast."


----------



## Lethior (13. August 2010)

*blickt zu dem Kind*
Wenn er mich hätte töten wollen, hätte er das längst getan, dafür hätte er sich nicht die Mühe machen müssen. Und du solltest nicht alles glauben was in den Geschichten passiert. Auf den Held der dich vor jeder Gefahr rettet kannst du lange nämlich lange warten. 
*wendet sich an Torbias*
Ich werde mit euch kommen. Ich bin sowieso nur hier, weil er es so wollte.


----------



## Bandos (14. August 2010)

*hat das Ritual still da sitzend mitverfolgt*
_
Ich muss tatsächlich gestehen das ich beeindruckt bin, Mit Magie leute zwischen den Welten Aufspüren? Hätte nie geglaubt das dies Möglich ist..._ 

*sieht im Blickwinkel das es doch einen wirt in dieser Traverne gibt*
_
Hat der sich versteckt?_

*schließt die Augen und Konzentriert sich auf den Hochelfen*
*öffnet wieder die Augen und blickt zwischen den magiern und dem Wirt kurz hin und Her*
_
Der Herzschlag von dem Typen rast ja förmlich, dann noch diese Angespannte Körperhaltung und zuguterletzt diese Verstohlenen Blicke zu der Gruppe....
er möchte von irgendjemanden Dort drüben nicht erkannt werden...._

*steht auf und geht zum wirt herüber*
*schiebt sich unauffällig in die Sichtlinie der Gruppe und des Wirtes*

*flüstert* "Ich weis das ihr irgendein problem mit den leuten dort drüben habt, aber trotzdem möchte ich etwas trinken"

*steckt dem Wirt 12 Silberstücke in die Brusttasche*

"Ich bitte euch nur mir einen Wein auf den Tresen zustellen, danach könnt ihr euch wieder verstecken. "

*schaut kurz zu der Gruppe*

"was anscheinend auch besser für euch wäre"


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

*Liola grinst stolzt*
Den hab ich schon gefunden, und er sitzt neben mir!
*Wolf grinst daruf nur und trinkt noch einen Schluck Wein*
W: Na, Nachigall, gibts bei dir was neues?
L: Man konnte meine Schneidereien verkaufen, so gut waren die! Jenny ist ausgerastet, als die Matrone gesagt hat, ihr Stiche seien zu schief dafür!
*Liola erzählt munter weiter, der Nachtelf schaut sich wähenddessen ein bisschen um und mustert die Sehergruppe*
L:"...Und ich habe mich einem Magietest unterzogen und mein Blut ist in Flammen aufgegangen."
*W fährt herum*
W: WAS?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. August 2010)

*Raphaelio packt schnell einen einfachen Wein aus, derweil Zepha und Armaranth sich miteinander zanken. 
Vaash allein hat das Interesse des verschleierten Mannes bemerkt, der sich Wolf nennt*
Vaash: "Das solltest du nicht jedem erzählen, Liola."
*Vaash stellt sich an den Tisch, an dem sie sitzen*
V: "Wir beide sollten uns deswegen auch nochmal mit Zepha unterhalten."


----------



## Bandos (14. August 2010)

*horcht auf als er hört was das kleine Mädchen stolz verkündet*
_
Das Blut ist in Flammen aufgegangen? Wenn die kleine nur wüsste was das für sie bedeutet........._

*geht nun wieder zu seinem Platz und setzt sich*
*mustert das waisenkind aus der entfernung kurz*

_Ja aus der Kleinen kann nochmal jemand ziemlich großes werden....... Aber so jung und doch solch eine Reaktion?
Das ist mir noch nie untergekommen.....

_
_
_


----------



## Bandos (14. August 2010)

*sieht den bereitgestellten wein*
*steht auf und geht hinüber zur Theke*
*lehnt sich gegen die Theke und beobachtet kurz den Drachen*
_
der drache will die kleine beschützen? Ich dachte er ist mit dieser untoten hier?_ 

*nimmt die Bereitgestellte Flasche und das Glas*
*schenkt sich im Zurückgehen ein wenig ein und beobachtet weiterhin unauffällig den Drachen*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. August 2010)

*Zepha und Armaranth streiten sich weiter*

Z: "Er kann mir gestohlen bleiben! Er hat mich im Duell besiegt, und daher kümmere ich mich um die Ausbildung seines
Schülers. Ich bin ihm sonst nichts schuldig und werde ihm nicht nach Stormwind hinterherrennen!"
A: "Seht Eure Schuld mir gegenüber als beglichen an, wenn Ihr es tut. Ich will wissen, was ein Mitglied von Endzeit 
dort treibt."
Z: "Dann visioniert doch einfach, oder nehmt Torbias an die Kandarre. Mir ist das Gleich!"
*Nach einer kurzen Pause fügt Zepha hinzu*
Z: "Ich werde Erikk aufsuchen und in Erfahrung bringen, was sich in Darnassus abgespielt hat. Er scheint der Einzige 
zu sein, mit dem Shadoweye alles teilt."


----------



## Bandos (15. August 2010)

_Warum machen die eigentlich alle so einen Wirbel um diesen Shadoweye?
Der muss ja ziemlich Interessant für die seher sein wenn die selbst einen untoten nach stormwind schicken würden......._

*trinkt einen Kleinen Schluck von dem wein und verfolgt, weiterhin still da sitzend, die Streiterei zwischen dem Magier und der Untoten*


----------



## Soladra (15. August 2010)

*Liola blickt Vaash verwirrt*
L:"Aber Vaash..."
W:"Er hat Recht, Nachtigall. Du bringst dich nur in Gefahr, wenn du das herumposaunst."
* Der Nachtelf blickt den Draenei eine Weile an, lächelt dann leicht*
W:"Möchtet ihr euch nicht zu uns setzten? Das soll auf Dauer bequemer sein als stehen."
*deutet auf die beiden Streithähne*
W: "Was ist mit denen überhaupt los, und wer ist dieser Schadoweye?"


----------



## Deck5 (15. August 2010)

*horcht auf als er das hört * mhh was hat das zu bedeuten*setzt sich ungefragt an den tisch mit liola*
mhh ich hab mal ne kleine frage was bedeutet es wenn das blut in flammen aufgeht ich bin aus rabenholdt und von uns hat keiner magie je benutzt ... ok verzauberungen aber das ist was anderes*


----------



## Dweencore (15. August 2010)

*Guckt sich interessiert das Geschehen an.*


----------



## Soladra (15. August 2010)

*Liola zuckt mit den Schultern*
L: Ich weiß es nicht, mir hat keiner was erklärt...
*Der Wolf lacht grimmig auf*
W: "Das beduetet, dass du eine magische Begabung hast, Nachtigall. "


----------



## Deck5 (15. August 2010)

*lacht* das haben fast alle dreanei.... aber wenn es sowas erstaunliches ist ,muss es schon besonders sein ! ich möchte keine voreiligen entscheidungen treffen daher wäre es nett  wenn mir jemand erkläart wqas genau das zu bedeuten hat und zwar in allen einzelheiten!


----------



## Bandos (15. August 2010)

*muss ein wenig lächeln*
_
Der Mensch ist aber ziemlich penetrant, mal schauen wie die anderen Gäste damit umgehen....._

*richtet seine Aufmerksamkeit wieder auf die Sreithähne*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

*Vaash setzt sich an den Tisch um das Brennen des Blutes zu erklären*
"Nun, als Netherdrache weiß ich nicht allzuviel über die Magieen, die die Sterblichen nutzten. Aber
sie alle haben eins gemeinsam: Sie basieren auf die Macht, die in ihren Adern, in ihrem Blut fließen.
Diese Macht nennt man Mana. Untote sind eine interessante Ausnahme, aber dies ist hier nicht von 
Belang."
*Vaash weist hierbei zu Zepha*
"Mana ist nicht bei jedem gleich. Beim Test, den wir Liola unterzogen haben, offenbaren sich die
beiden wichtigsten Eigenschaften. Kraft und Ausdauer der Magie. Liolas Flamme war ungewöhnlich
groß. Man könnte fast einzigartig sagen. Aber sie brannte nur in einem kurzen Zucken. Das bedeutet,
ihr Mana ist ungeheuer Stark, aber nicht Ausdauernd. Ihre magische Kraft ist stark, aber ihre 
Reserven sind gering."
*Vaash zieht Bilanz*
"Ausdauer lässt sich sehr viel leichter antrainieren als Kraft. Eine tiefgehende und fordernde Ausbildung
ist für sie notwendig. Und genau das ist das Problem: Jeder wird für ein solches Kind töten."
*Vaash sieht Liola tief in die Augen*
"Du kannst zu einer mächtigen Waffe gemacht werden. Und ich werde nicht zulassen, dass eine 
mächtige Waffe in falschen Händen liegt. Ich selbst habe spüren müssen, was das mit sich bringt."


----------



## Deck5 (16. August 2010)

Deck5:
Name:Ohfelia
Rasse:Nachtelf
Klasse:Schurkin
Geschlecht: weiblich
Bemerkungen trägt über beide arme eine voll kommene Plattenrüstung sonst aber nur leder 
*ohfeliaa kommt in die taverne*
D:Ah ohfeilaa bist du die ablösung??
O:ja bin ich
*dennis geht ohne ein weiteres wort flüstert ohfeluaaa ab noch was zu und zeigt dabei auf liola ohfeliaa nickt nur*
*setzt sich an den tisch mit vaash und liola*


----------



## Bandos (16. August 2010)

*sieht den neuankömmling und mustert die nachtelfe kurz*
*legt sein Gewehr auf den Tisch und fängt an es auseinander zubauen*

*brummt vor sich hin* "einen Nachteil hat diese verdammte neue Technik ja...."

*holt ein Tuch hervor und befreit damit bestimmte Teile von Schmauch*
_
Lieber jetzt als wenn ich später mit Ladehemmungen da stehe_


----------



## Deck5 (16. August 2010)

*man sieht kurz was von ohfeliaas rücken aufflackern es war grün aber was es war ist nicht zu erkennen*
*bemerkt es *
oh verdammt
 *steht auf und rennt raus*


----------



## Dweencore (16. August 2010)

*Wird von dem kurz aufleuchtenden Licht geblendet, dreht sich um und sieht dann die neugierigen Blicke des Jägers.*
_Er ist neugierig, vielleicht etwas zu neugierig.
_*Zieht ein Buch hervor und Blickt abwechselnd zum Jäger und wieder in das Buch.*
_

_


----------



## Bandos (16. August 2010)

*bemerkt sofort das er die Aufmerksamkeit des hexers auf sich gezogen hat*
*passt den richtigen Moment ab und schaut ihm starr in die Augen*
*baut während dessen sein Gewehr wieder zusammen und lädt es einmal hörbar durch*


----------



## Dweencore (16. August 2010)

*Bemerkt den Blick des Jägers.*
_Den vergeht _aber auch nichts.
''Hast du ein Problem mit mir Jäger?''
_Ich Hoffe nicht!_


----------



## Deck5 (16. August 2010)

*kommt wieder rein*
_puh das wäre beinahe schief gegangen
_


----------



## Bandos (16. August 2010)

"Ihr gehört zu Horde, natürlich hab ich ein Problem mit euch, dies wird aber sehr wahrscheinlich auf gegenseitigkeit beruhen"

*Stellt das Gewehr an den Tisch um den untoten zuzeigen das er keine Feindlichen handlungen vornehmen möchte*


----------



## Dweencore (16. August 2010)

''Ich suche mir meine Opfer nicht aus, wenn sie auf den Boden vor mir winseln sind sie für mich alle gleich!''


----------



## Deck5 (16. August 2010)

*genervt*
Und wenn ihr beide euch nicht gleich SOFORT beruhigt schick ich euch zu elune


----------



## Dweencore (16. August 2010)

*Sieht den Schurken an.*
''Warum soll ich beruhigen?''
''Ich habe nur die Warheit gesagt.''


----------



## Bandos (16. August 2010)

*legt den Kopf leicht schief*

"Ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen das ich den Sinn eurer Aussage nicht ganz verstanden habe.
Aber wie auch immer.....wir sind hier in einer neutralen Stadt"

*wendet sich an die Nachtelfe*

*Im Scharfen Ton* "Der einzige der sich hier zu beruhigen hat seid ihr!"


----------



## Dweencore (16. August 2010)

''Mir ist es egal ob ich einen Ork töte oder einen Menschen, wenn ich meine Gründe dafür habe sind für mich alle gleich!''
''Aber wie gesagt ich brauche schon meine Gründe um einen Hordler zu töten.''
*Grinst*
''Bei der Allianz ist mir allerdings alles egal, ob Frau Mann oder Kind .''


----------



## Deck5 (16. August 2010)

*lacht*
Ich habe nur gesagt das ihr euch bruhigen sollt außer dem sollt ihr euch nicht abschlachten...*mehr zu sich selbst * ihr würdet wahrscheinlich eher mich ab schlachten*grinst*


----------



## Bandos (16. August 2010)

*an den Untoten gewant*

"Ich sehe wir teilen fast die selben Ansichten, bis auf die Tatsache das ich keine Kinder Töte"

*nickt leicht und muss dabei ein wenig grinsen*


----------



## Lethior (16. August 2010)

*da sich die Aufmerksamkeit Zephas gerade dem Kind zugewendet hat ud auch Torbias keine Anzeichen für ein schnelles Aufbrechen von sich gibt betrachtet er mit einem mürrischem Blick die anderen Gäste von seinem leeren Tisch. Die Ansichten des Untoten scheint ihn dabei zu gefallen, da er sich bei der Bemerkung über die Wahl seiner Opfer nur schwer ein kurzes Grinsen verkneifen kann*


----------



## Dweencore (16. August 2010)

*Guckt zum Jäger.*
''Wenn Kinder groß werden werden sie auch zu Männer oder Frauen.''
''Also warum nicht den einfachen Weg gehen?''
*Grinst dreckig*


----------



## Bandos (16. August 2010)

*seufzt*
"da sieht man das ihr Untoten keine Ehre habt, ich kämpfe nicht gegen leute die sich nicht wehren können und
wenn sie groß sind dann haben sie wenigstens die Chance sich für deine Taten zu Rächen bzw. es zu versuchen."


----------



## Dweencore (16. August 2010)

''Als Kind haben sie wenigstens einen schnellen töt .''
''Und Ehre brauche ich nicht, ich möchte nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen.''


----------



## Lethior (16. August 2010)

Was bringt dir die ehre auf dem Schlachtfeld? Glaubst du, der Feind wird zögern dich anzugreifen? Vor dir fliehen?
*schüttelt den kopf*
Er wird nur noch erbitterter gegen dich kämpfen. Und das kann niemand mit klarem Verstand wollen.
Wenn du klug wärst, würdest du auf ihn hören.
*deutet auf den Untoten*


----------



## Deck5 (16. August 2010)

*lacht* 
ich bin immer für einen guten kampf zu haben
daher töte ich nie kinder oder frauen


----------



## Bandos (16. August 2010)

*schaut den Totenbeschwörer an und schüttelt leicht den kopf*

"Schonmal davon gehört das dies von manchen Personen das Lebensziel ist? Auf dem Schlachtfeld den stärksten Gegnern zutrotzen?
und jedesmal zuhoffen das ein Stärkerer als man selbst dabei ist? Vielleicht sogar irgendwann Anführern von ganzen Rassen im Zweikampf 
gegenüberzustehen? Nicht nur krieger haben dieses Lebensziel!"

*schlägt mit der linken Faust auf seine rechte Brust*

"Ich verfolge auch ebendieses Ziel"
"Jemand wie ihr" *nickt einmal jeweils zum Untoten und beschwörer* "wird dies niemals verstehen"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. August 2010)

*Raphaelio mischt sich in das Gespräch ein. Geschickt manövriert er dabei einen der anderen Gäste zwischen sich und den Sehern, 
die nun allmählich abziehen*

"Ein Kind zu töten ist nicht hinnehmbar, meine Herren. Es ist gegen alles, was uns von den Monstren unterscheidet,
die ausserhalb dieser Stadtmauern wüten."

*Torbias winkt den Seher Armaranth hinaus*


----------



## Deck5 (16. August 2010)

*lacht *
naja ich töte wenn es nicht zu umgehen ist auch kinder .... aber ich versuche es best möglich zu vermeiden 
Sagt wird ich habe vor der stadt einen dämonenjäger gesehen werden die hier eigentlich geduldet??
Nicht da der hier gleich einfach so reinplatzt.. und naja was weiß ich macht


----------



## Amraam (16. August 2010)

Name: Arecaidin
Geschlecht: männlich
Rasse: Gnom
Berufung: Hexenmeister
Beruf: Glücksritter, Schmied und inginieur
Aussehen: Einfache Gewänder, deren Aussehen darauf schliesen lassen, das den Besitzer es nicht auf aussehen sondern hauptsächlich auf funktionalität ankommt. Grober und stabieler stoff mit leder-einlagen schützen den Besitzer effektiv vor Dornen und Spitzen ästen. komplett bedeckte Haut verhindert effektiv moskito-bisse.
Ein Sehr stabiel und geräumig aussehender rucksack hängt auf dem Rücken
Ein leichtes, rumhüpfendes hintergrund-verzehrendes-flirren, das diesen Hexenmeister folgt deutet auf ein phasenverschobenes oder Unsichtbares geschöpf hin.

*betritt das Lokal*

*geht zur bar und klettert auf den Barhocker*
*legt den rucksack unter den stuhl

Bitte einen Honigmintztee und eine tasse heise milch.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. August 2010)

*Raphaelio kratzt sich am Kinn*
"Von einem Dämonenjäger habe ich in der Tat gehört. Einer, der sich Illidan in den frühen Tagen angeblich zum Vorbild nahm,
ihm aber nicht in Sucht und Wahn gefolgt ist."
*sieht zur Straße hinaus*
"Hier in Shattrath ist jeder willkommen. Wieso sollte man bei einem Dämonenjäger eine Ausnahme machen?"
*begrüßt den Gnomen und kocht einen Tee auf*


----------



## Amraam (16. August 2010)

*neugirig geworden*

Dämonen-jäger?

apropos Illidan, 
ich versteh nicht, warum ihn alle töten wollen...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. August 2010)

*Raphaelio packt einen Kuchenrest aus der Speisekammer und macht sich darüber her, während er die
offensichtlichen Wissenslücken seiner Kundschaft stopft*

"Illidan, *schmatz* trachtet danach die Scherbenwelt für sich alleine zu haben. Alle, die ihm nicht die
bedingungslose Treue schwören, sind seine Feinde."
*leckt sich die Finger*
"Zum anderen ist er abhängig von dämonischer Magie. Das widerspricht dem Versuch, die Scherbenwelt
von der Legion gänzlich zu säubern."
*betrachtet sehnsüchtig den leeren Kuchenteller*
"Wobei mir als Seher der gefallene Prinz noch viel mehr ein Dorn im Auge ist. Ein Glück, dass sich 
Endzeit darum kümmert. Im Gegensatz zu den Freiwilligen der Allianz waren sie bisher erfolgreich."


----------



## Amraam (16. August 2010)

*leise und nachdenklich*

abhängig von Dämonischer energie ...

*normal*

Aber war es nicht so, das Illidan ein erzfeind Arthas ist?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. August 2010)

*Raphaelio hebt eine seiner langen Augenbrauen*
"Das ist das Halbwissen, mit dem man in Azeroth um sich wirft. Wenn es denn überhaupt bekannt ist."
*legt den Teller in die Spüle*
"Illidan hat niemanden und jeden zum Feind. Er vernichtet alle, die ihm auf seinem Weg zur Macht im Weg stehen.
Im Endeffekt aber, sind ihm alle Gleich. Arthas zu bekämpfen war lediglich Part seines Handels mit der Legion. 
Den Lohn hat er am Ende erhalten: Er verfügt über eine stattliche Armee, die täglich wächst."
*beugt sich über den Tresen*
"Soweit ich weiß war die Aktion der Freiwilligen bei Auchindoun ein letztes Aufbäumen der Verteidiger. Illidans
Dämonen sollen angeblich bis zur Feste Allerias gekommen sein."
*wischt sich Krümel von der Weste*
"Ich war lange Zeit in der Feste als Koch tätig. Wenn die Dämonen die Feste angreifen, wird man sie nicht lange 
halten können."


----------



## Amraam (16. August 2010)

hm... und ein einfaches zurechtstutzen würde auch nicht hinhauen, da Illidan dafür schon zu mächtig ist.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. August 2010)

"Mächtig ist Illidan allemal. Ich erinnere mich an den Versuch der Freiwilligen, ihn im schwarzen Tempel direkt zu stellen."
*Raphaelio macht eine unglückliche Geste*
"Nur die Hälfte kam zurück. Und Illidan selbst sind sie dabei garnicht erst begegnet."
*ruft nach Torbias*
"Endzeit stellt sich da ganz anders an. Die würden sich niemals dem Gegner so offen stellen. Zumindest hat das
Kant einmal gesagt. Aber was Erikk und Karg, die Anführer, vorhaben, weiß ich nicht."


----------



## Amraam (16. August 2010)

nun, einen gegner offen stellen...

wenn das stimmt, was man sich über Illidan erzählt, nunja....

Mächtig, heist nicht unsterblich.

Es wirft sich allerdings die frage auf, ob diejenigen die Illidan zur strecke bringen , auch ihren sieg ... geniesen können...


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

*Blickt zum Jäger.*
''Ehre ist nichts weiter als bloße Dummheit!''
''Was bringt es euch auf den Schlachfeld im Mittelpunkt zustehen?Vielleicht den frühen tot , aber sonst nichts!''

*Dreht sich kurz um*
''Und auserdem , was soll ein Hexenmeister mit Ruhm und Ehre?''
''Noch verhasster als sonst werden?''


----------



## Bandos (17. August 2010)

*lacht* "ich habs euch doch gesagt ihr versteht es nicht"

*wendet sich wieder seinem Wein zu und signalisiert eindeutig das das gespräch beendet ist*


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

*nachdennklich*
mhhh
aber bekämpft ihr dann im endeffekt nicht auch die brennende legiopn ??
soweit ich gehört habe ist kealthas ein diener illidians und dieser wiederum ein diener kiljeaden´s und wem der dientmuss ich ja nicht sagen oder??


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

*Wendet sich zur anderen Gesprächsgruppe*


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

*Wolf ist dem GEspräch über Illidan sehr aufmerksam gefolgt, lacht aber dann schallend*
*Liola ist in Gedanken versunken*
W: Illidan ist ist zwar in jedem Fall ein machthungriger Magiesüchtiger, vermutlich halb vom Wahnsinn verfallen, aber er ist schon lange kein Mitglied der Legion mehr.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Vaash runzelt die Stirn*
"Woher wollt Ihr das wissen, Wolf?"


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

*grinst*
mhh genau woher willst du das wissen 
bist du etwa einer seiner schergen??
*lacht wird dann aber urplötzlich ernst*
Ich hoffe nicht ...für dich!


----------



## Lethior (17. August 2010)

*betrachtet wolf zum ersten Mal eingehend. Sein Blick liegt lange auf ihm bevor er zu sprechen beginnt*
wieso tragt ihr eigendlich diese alberne Maske? 
*deutet mit einer ausholenden Geste auf alle Anwesenden*
Niemand hier hat es nötig sein Gesicht zu verbergen, weder Schurke noch Hexenmeister.
*tritt einen Schritt an den Nachtelf heran und spricht mit bedrohlichem Unterton weiter*
Warum also ihr?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Vaash hebt beschwichtigend die Hände*
"Ruhe, Freund. Ich will keine Kämpfe hier sehen. Nicht noch mehr."
*Für einen winzigen Moment wird sein Blick trübe*
"Ich sehe jeden Tag genug Kämpfe und fechte selbst mehr aus, als ich selbst wünschte."

*Zepha steht plötzlich hinter Vaash*
"Auf, mein Großer. Es wird Zeit wieder einmal in den Nethersturm einzutauchen. Ich
will Antworten von Erikk, und wie ich ihn kenne, braucht er jemanden, um die Kohlen aus
dem Feuer zu holen."
*Die Priesterin sieht nun Liola an*
"Du kommst auch mit, Fräulein. Ich weiß jetzt, bei wem wir dich zur Ausbildung 
unterbringen können."

*Torbias spricht derweil mit Raphaelio*


----------



## Bandos (17. August 2010)

*horcht auch auf als der totenbeschwörer mit dem Elfen Spricht*
_
jetzt wird es Interessant_

*schaut nun komplett unter seiner kapuze hervor*
*analysiert die gestik und mimik von dem Totenbeschwörer*
*schaut einmal kurz zwischen den beiden hin und her*
_
da muss ich ihm ausnahmsweise mal recht geben, warum trägt er diese maske.....
Ich ahne da etwas_


----------



## Lethior (17. August 2010)

*lässt seinen Blick noch lange auf dem Nachtelf verweilen bis er zurück an seinen Platz geht.*
Man wird doch wohl fragen dürfen...
*auch als er an seinem Platz angekommen ist, bleibt sein Blick an der Maske des Nachtelfen hängen, als würde er versuchen hindurch zu sehen.*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

R: "Natürlich gebe ich gleich Bescheid. Kant wird onehin als allererstes meine Taverne ansteuern."
T: "Danke dir. Wenn du etwas von mir brauchst, musst du es nur sagen."
R: "Einem Diener von Endzeit helfe ich doch gern weiter."
T: "Wohlan denn. Ich werde meine Sachen packen. Shadoweye kann wohl einfach so in dieser Stadt
einmarschieren, ich kann es nicht."


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

_Warum er diese Make trägt würde mich _auch interessieren.


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

*springt auf*
Warum sollte sie ??
vielleicht will sie ja keine ausbildung?? sondern nur in frieden leben??
außerdem habe ich eine vermutung was mit wolf los ist also bleibt sie vorläufig hier und ihr werdet GAR NICHTS *spricht sehr deutlich und langsam aber nicht zu laut*
daran ändern können!
Außerdem wer versichert mir das ihr der kleinen nichts antut??


----------



## Bandos (17. August 2010)

*schreckt von der schnellen Aktion der schurkin ein wenig auf und schaut sie mit einem leicht verwirrten Blick an*
_
was ist jetzt denn los?_

*entspannt sich wieder, lehnt sich wieder ein wenig zurück und 
zieht die kapuze mit einem leichten lächeln weiter ins gesicht*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Zepha antwortet auf den schroffen Zwischenruf der Schurkin*
"Wieso sollte ich ihr etwas antun wollen? Und wer seid Ihr, mich in Frage zu stellen?"
*Zepha verbirgt ihre Ungeduld nicht*


----------



## Lethior (17. August 2010)

*blickt die Schurkin gereizt an*
Natürlich sie zieht durch die Scherbenwelt um an Kindern Magietests durchzuführen, um sie schließlich zu entführen und zu töten.
Denkt ihr eigentlich auch nach bevor irgendwas aus eurem vorlauten Mund platzt?


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

*lacht*
Ich bin ohfeliaa rechte hand von fahrad und 2. beste schurkin von rabenholdt der beste ist ntürlich fahrad
mein freund dennis hat mich gebeten auf liola aufzupassen und zu verhindern das ihr was zusößt und er hat mich durch.. einfluss schon oft gerettet


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

''Warum sorgst Dennis sich eigentlich so um dieses Mädchen?''
*Lehnt sich in den Stuhl*
''Hat er nicht genug ei´gene Probleme?''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Zepha hebt gelangweilt eine Augenbraue*
"Rabenholdt, ja? Sagt Euch der Name Takana etwas, oder wisst Ihr, wie der echte Name des Mannes
lautet, der sich so nennt?"
*Raphaelio hat das zuletzt Gesagte gehört*
"Takana? Was wollt Ihr denn von ihm, Zepha? Ich dachte Euch würden keine Magielosen interessieren?"


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

*wütend *
das glaube ich kaum
*beruhigt sich* 
naja ich habe keine ahnung aber er hat mich schon ofters vor sehr unschönen sachen gerettet
takana keine ahnung fahrad ist fahrad ende


----------



## Bandos (17. August 2010)

*verfolgt den verbalen Schlagabtausch gelangweilt*
*wendet sich an die Schurkin*

"Ich kann verstehen das es für euch ein wenig merkwürdig aussieht das eine untote eine Draenai mitnehmen und in lehre schicken möchte.
Aber die kleine kann selber entscheiden ob sie mitgeht oder nicht und da ihr hier in einer Neutralen Stadt seit, könnt ihr auch nix daran ändern."

*schaut zur Untoten* 

"und euch täte ein kleines bisschen mehr Bodenständigkeit auch ganz gut"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Zepha hört die Antwort der Schurkin*
"Deshalb frage ich, Raphaelio. Niemand weiß, wer Takana zu Lebzeiten war. Selbst seine Leute
vom Rabenholdtanwesen nicht. Das ist doch selbst für einen Meuchelmörder merkwürdig, oder?"

*zupft an einem der schmalen Flügel, die an ihrem Rücken herabhängen*
"Bodenständigkeit?"
*schaut böse drein*
"Das ist für jene, die nicht fliegen können."


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

wenn sie sagt das sie mit will werde ich nichts machen vorher werde ich alles tuten das sie nicht weggeht außer sie möchte es !


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

*Blickt zur Untoten*
''Wo wollt ihr sie eigentlich in die Lehre schicken?''


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

würde mich auch interessieren .. und vertraut mir ihr wollt nicht das ich wütend werde also seid bitte ruhig 
und üerlegt was ihr sagt


----------



## Bandos (17. August 2010)

*muss ein wenig lächeln*

"genau das meine ich ihr seit, in gewissem maße ein ziemlich arrogantes wesen, das sehr von sich selbst überzeugt ist.
Wenn ihr nur ein wenig Bodenständiger wärt, dann würdet ihr euch seltsame Reaktionen von manchen leuten" 
*nickt einmal leicht in richtung der Schurkin* "ersparen."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Zepha denkt kurz über die Kritik nach, die sie erhält*
"Glaubt Ihr es interessiert mich, welche Drohungen mir der Pöbel vorwirft? Mein Adelsstand ist mit meinem
Tod wertlos geworden, den Rest um mich herum hat es trotzdem nicht dazu verholfen, besser zu werden."
*sieht zu Vaash hinüber*
"Du hast gesagt, ich sollte ihr die Schatten nahe bringen. Ich habe anderes vor."
*sieht zu Liola*
"Ich will sie zur alten Maria Dawnweaver bringen. Wenn es eine Frau gibt, die Talent erkennt, dann sie."
*Vaash erwiedert*
"Ist Dawnweaver nicht der Name eines Erzmagiers?"


----------



## Bandos (17. August 2010)

*betrachtet die untote noch einige zeit*
*sieht nun zu dem waisenkind und wartet auf ihre meinung zu den Plänen*


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

*versucht sich unter kontrolle zu halten*
Gut liola willst du nun mgie lernen oder nicht?


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

*Richtet sich schnell auf.*
*Im erstaunten lauten ton.*
''Was?
Du wilst sie Maria Dawnweaver bringen?
Zu der besten ihn diesen Gebiet?''

*Beruhigt sich etwas.*
''Ich habe schon vieles über sie gehört, aber auch dass sie töt ist?
Stimmt dies also doch nicht?''


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

sry wegen doppelpost!


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

*versucht sich unter kontrolle zu halten*
Gut liola willst du nun mgie lernen oder nicht?


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

*Wolf bleibt scheinbar vollkommen ruhig*
W: Ich habe in einem Kampf einen Zauber ins Gesicht bekommen und ich möchte sowohl Liola als auch euch diesen Anblick ersparen.
*zu Zepha*
W: Außerdem fänd ich es freundlich, wenn ich noch eine kleine Zeit mit meinem Patenkind verbringen könnte. Ich habe leider nur allzuselten Zeit, sie zu besuchen.Und dass Illidan nicht mehr auf Kil'jaeden hört, ist für jeden, der darüber nachdenkt...sagen wir ...
*hält inne*
einleuchtend.
*Liola klammert sich an Den Nachtelf*
L: Ja, ich will nicht weg, ich will bei Wolfy bleiben!


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

*Hört Wolf start aber weiter ihn auf die Untote.*
''So schlimm kann dass Gesicht schon nicht sein, oder sie dir mal meins an.''


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

*nickt zu liola*
*grinst*
tja das wars dann wohl du kannst kein kind zu was zwingen was es nicht möchte..
oder ich glaube du hättest ein paar mehr feinde im leben
Ich ... meditiere jetzt wenn mich jemand stört... stört mich einfach nicht!
*setzt sich an einen rand der taverne um zu meditieren*
*meditiert*


----------



## Bandos (17. August 2010)

*sieht nach der Antwort des Kindes mit hochgezogener Augenbraue zu der Priesterin*
_
mal gucken was für eine persöhnlichkeit sich jetzt offenbart......_


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

*LIola scheint Nachdenklich*
L: Ich würd schon gerne MAgie erlernen, aber ob ich schon vernünftig genug bin...
*zu Wolf*
L: Was meinst du?
*der NAchtelf schüttelt den Kopf und lacht*
W: Das musst du schon entscheiden, Nachtigall...Ich würde noch ein JAhr warten und drüber nachdenken, welchen Weg der Magie du einschlagen möchtest.
*rückt die MAske zurecht*
W: Und nein, die Maske nehme ich nicht ab. Alleine wegen Liola.


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

''Alles Idioten, wir reden hier nicht von irgend einen Lehrer!''
''Sonder von Maria Dawnweaver!''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Vaash murmelt mehr zu sich selbst*
"Eine Ausbildung in Azeroth ist auf jeden Fall von Vorteil..."

Zepha: "Maria ist nicht tot. Ihr Bruder, Dalar, ist damals bei Arthas Invasion gestorben."
Torbias: "Dalar Dawnweaver praktiziert jetzt im Silberkieferwald, gemeinsam mit 
Meister Allister."
*Zepha nickt zögerlich*
Z: "Um ihn geht es aber nicht."
*Zepha sieht Wolf lange in die Augen. Es scheint fast, als lese sie dessen Gedanken*
"Weiß Liola, wer Ihr wirklich seid?"
*grinst spöttisch*
"Lügen hat keinen Zweck."

*Während Zepha den "Wolf" vorsichtig herausfordert, flüstert Vaash Liola leise etwas zu*
"Hab vertrauen, auch wenn Zepha grob klingt, weiß sie hierbei, was sie tut. Ich habe es
ihr eingeredet."


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

*Der Nachtelf beginnt, schallend zu lachen. Er lacht und lacht und lacht und scheint sich kaum zu beruhigen*


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

''Und wo ist Maria jetzt?''
''Und wie möchtest du mit ihr kontakt aufnehmen?''


----------



## Bandos (17. August 2010)

*Zieht sich die kapuze tief ins gesicht da er sich ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen kann*
_
na endlich...jetzt wird es richtig interessant!_


----------



## Lethior (17. August 2010)

*Fixiert den Nachtelf wieder*
Ich habe schon viel gesehen, aber einen Nachtelfen der keinerlei Skrupel gegen Magie hegt, seinem Patenkind sogar zu diesem Weg ermutigt und dann mit einer einfachen Ausrede versucht sein Gesicht vor der Menge zu verbergen...Nein, das habe ich noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Raphaelio hat auch etwas zu sagen*
"Eine ähnliche Maske hat Prinz Kael´Thas einmal auf einem Maskenball getragen."
*Einige giftige Blicke lassen ihn sofort verstummen*


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

*Weicht seinen Blick nun doch von Zepha und guckt sich den Nachtelfen genauer an.*
_Alle ihn diesem Raum haben recht, mit diesen Nachtelfen stimmt etwas nicht, aber was?
_


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

*Der Nachtelf lacht immernoch, Liola zupft an Vaashs Ärmel*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Raphaelio schenkt sich ein Glas Wein ein. Es war kein guter, aber das war schließlich kein guter Augenblick, um einen
Wein zu geniessen. Er trank nur wegen dem Alkohol. Das tat er selten*
_Nur Gesindel un Verrückte finden in meine Taverne ein. Wo bleibt nur Kant, das Fass ohne Boden? _


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

*Verägert*
''Was findest du eigentlich so witzig?''


----------



## Bandos (17. August 2010)

*bemerkt das übertriebene Verhalten des maskierten Nachtelfen*
*schaut schnell in die Runde wie die anderen reagieren und stellt sein gewehr zwischen seine beine*
*kasmika die bisher nichts interessiert hatte hebt nun auch den kopf und mustert den nachtelfen*


----------



## Lethior (17. August 2010)

*betrachtet den Nachtelf noch lange, da dieser aber keine Antworten hören lässt, wendet er sich an den Wirt*
seid ihr sicher, dass ihr eine solche Kundschaft haben wollt?
wahrscheinlich wird niemand in diesem Gasthaus eine weiße Weste haben, das Kind natürlich ausgeschlossen.
Aber was muss jemand getan haben, um selbst hier, in der Stadt des Lichts, die alle Kreaturen willkommen heißt, nicht erkannt werden zu wollen.
Denkt darüber nach, das ist immernoch euer Gasthaus. Ich weiß nicht nicht, welche Personen ihr hier sonst bedient, aber dieser Mann wird sicher eine Ausnahme sein, egal was vor ihm war.


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

*der Nachtelf sheint sich langsam wieder zu beruhigen*
W: Du verstehst dein Handwerk, Priesterin.
*Liola zupft ein bisschen heftiger an Vaash Ärmel*


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

*Genervt*
''Beantworte meine Frage Nachtelf.''


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Raphaelio winkt ab*
"Ich habe einem Oger ein Festmahl hier zubereitet. Ich habe hier dem großen Magier Foster einen magischen
Ring gegeben und Spott erhalten. Und ich sehe gerade, wie eine Schattenpriesterin ihrem Rang alle Ehre macht.
Nein, mir ist inzwischen egal, wer hier einkehrt. Selbst wenn, was sollte ich schon machen? Mein Ork ist ja
nicht da."

*Vaash beugt sich zu Liola vor*


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

*Der Nachtelf grinst immernoch breit*
Ich musste nur gerade lahen, dass ich mich von dem ältestesten Trick von einer Priesterin aufs Kreuz legen lasse!
*blickt Zepha direkt in die Augen*
Aber gut, wenn du unbedingt darauf bestehst...prüfe, ob ich dem Kind schaden will. Bitte, mach nur.
*Liola redet leise mit Vaash*
Was meint er damit, und weiß Zepha, wer er ist? Ich blick echt nicht mehr durch!

[Du hast Post, Shadow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

*Zepha hatte bisher noch keine Gedanken gelesen. So zu tun, als ob, reichte oft aus, jemanden aus seiner Deckung zu
locken und die Karten auf den Tisch zu legen. Dass es hier nicht klappte, war vorhersehbar. Aber man musste nicht nur
vortäuschen, wenn man auch blank ziehen kann*

*Zepha dringt in die Gedankenwelt des maskierten Mannes ein*

*Vaash antwortet Liola*
"Ich weiß es nicht. Aber Zepha weiß, was sie tut. Ich habe genau das Gleiche schon einmal von ihr gesehen."


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

*der Nachtelf lehnt sich grinsend in seinem Stuhl zurück.Liola schaut gebannt zu*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. August 2010)

*Verwirrt zieht sich Zepha aus dem Geist des Maskierten zurück*

"Vaash, du weißt, was du zu tun hast."
*Zepha zieht ihren langen Dolch mit ihrer linken Hand*
"Ihr habt dem Tod schon oft getrotzt, aber auch nur, weil Ihr nie einer Schattenpriesterin
gegenüber gestanden habt."

*Vaash packt das Draeneimädchen und eilt aus der Taverne. Torbias nimmt nun seinerseits 
seinen Stab vom Rücken und stellt sich neben Zepha. Leise flüstert er ihr zu*
"Wer ist das?"


[so, ich bin schlafen]


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*Liola wehrt sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen Vaash, kommt aber nicht gegen ihn an*
*Der Nachtelf blickt ihr hinterher*
L: Lass mich los, was soll das, verflixt?
W: Ich glaube, das Mädchen will, dass du sie loslässt, Drache.
*sein Grinsen bekommt etwas verschlagenes, was sehr gut zu seiner Maske passt*


----------



## Bandos (18. August 2010)

*lässt sich mit dem Stuhl Rückwerts umkippen und rollt sich leise nach Hinten ab und verharrt in der Hocke mit angelegtem gewehr*
*Kashmika schleicht sich zwischen die nächsten Tische und Stühle*


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*dreht sich mit eben diesem Lächeln zu der Gruppe um*
Doch, ich stand schon Schattenpriestern gegenüber. Und warum denn gleich kämpfen?
 Greade ihr, Priesterin, solltet doch wissen, dass ich nicht hier bin, um Blut zu vergießen.


----------



## Deck5 (18. August 2010)

*steht langsam auf und geht zu dem nachtelfen*
*atmet durch*
*flüstertihm etwas ins ohr*


----------



## Deck5 (18. August 2010)

*geht zu einem tisch und setzt sich hin *
*beobachtet zur vorsicht alles und jeden! vorallem den nachtelfen* 
*Merkt das das mädchen festgehalten wird und zieht ihre schwerter*
*rennt nach draußen* 
[@shadow eye entweder ich komm mit mädchen rein oder mit mädchen rein und mit drachenkopf^^ in der zeit zeigt sie dem drachen auch ihre wahre gestalt]


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*grinst*
Das solltest gerade du sehen können, meine Teuerste. Nein, bin ich nicht.


----------



## Deck5 (18. August 2010)

*kommt wieder mit liola rein und setzt sie bei ´wolfi´ab*
*atmet auf* ja ich wollte nur fragen außerdem solange dein... auftrag geber nicht mich will hab ich nichts mit im zu tun!
und passt bitte auf liola auf aber ich denke in den jahren in den ihr sie jetzt schon kennt werdet ihr nichts all zu schlimmes machen ...hoffe ich für euch


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*lacht*
W:Keine Sorge, Kindern würde ich niemals etwas zu leide tun.
*Liola blick Wolfy nachdenklich an*
L: Du bist wirklich komisch, Wolfy.
*Wolf streicht Liola über den Kopf und lächelt Ohfelia an*
W: Danke. Fürs zurückholen. Bei mir hätte das, befürchte ich, viel zu viel Ärger gegeben, und diese Art von Ärger ist sicherlich nicht für KInderaugen bestimmt.
*Liola hat sich währenddessen ein bisschen genauer umgesehen und scheint recht ängstlich*
L: Warum haben die denn alle... Wollen die dich etwa töten, Wolfy?


----------



## Deck5 (18. August 2010)

*lacht *
na has du den schock schon überstanden kleine oder willst du es nicht wahrnehmen??
[ich habe ja draußen bei dem drachen kurz meine wahre gestalt gezaigt um liola zu bekommen]


----------



## Bandos (18. August 2010)

*behält die beiden untoten weiterhin stillschweigend im Visier*
*Kashmika hat sich neben Wolf gestellt und knurrt die Untoten an*
_
Ich hoffe mal das hier jetzt nichts unüberlegtes passiert
_
[/ooc so leute euch dann mal einen schönen Tag ich muss zur Arbeit]_
_


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*Liola scheint noch etwas verwirrt, aber gefasst*
L: Ich denke schon... 
*der Nachtelf lacht*
W: Du hast doch schonmal so jemanden gesehen, erinnerst du dich? Vor einem Jahr, als ich dich beid er Kinderwoche mitgenommen habe. In Nagrand.
*Liola lacht*
L: Ach so, ja, jetzt versteh ich! Du bist auch so eine, stimmts? Das is ja irre spannend! Aber wie machst du...
*Wolfy legt ihr einen Finger auf die Lippen*
W: Es gibt Dinge, die fragt man nicht, wenn man in Gesellschft anderer ist.


----------



## Lethior (18. August 2010)

*Von der Situation verwirrt setzt er sich zurück auf seinen Platz. Sein Blick liegt immer noch auf "Wolfi" und seiner Maske und der griff um seinen Stab hat sich merklich verstärkt. Man merkt ihm deutlich seine Anspannung an*


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*blickt den Nekromantet an*
W:Was denn so nervös? Ich habe nicht die Absicht, jemanden Anzugreifen.Und alleine aus dem Grund, dass ich gefährlich werden kann, ist hier so ein Touwabou.
*Liola blickt in die Runde*
Das kann hier aber jeder werden.


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

*Holt ein Buck herrvor und liest darin.*
''Wahre Worte Liola.''
*Grinst*


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*Liola grinst stolz, kichert dann*
Außer mir. Ich bin hier voll der Einzelfall...zumindest fast.
*steckt eine Hand in die Rocktasche, als wolle sie sich vergewissern, dass etwas noch da sei*


----------



## Deck5 (18. August 2010)

*bemerkt liolas rumkramen*
*flüstert so das es nur liola hören kann*
was suchst du da in deiner tasche??
*dennis kommt wieder rein*
D: hallo ohfeliaa
O: hallo dennis sag mal was wolltest du eigentlich von ihr*zeigt auf liola*
D*flüstert ohfeliaa was ins ohr*
O: mhh ja ich verstehe und du willst ja auch bald austreten hab ich von fahrad gehört 
D: ja habe mir genug geld für mein leben ... verdient*
O*lacht*
D*lacht*

occ O=ohfeliaa D=Dennis spiele wieder mit 2 chars occ off


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*Liola grinst*
Las siehst du schon noch.
*Sie zwinkert Ohfelia zu*
L:Oh, Hallo Dennis. Was ist denn mit mir?
*krempelt die eine Rocktasche um, fährt mit der HAnd in die Andere und zieht die HAnd wieder zurück*
Autsch!
*Ihr Zeigefinger beginnt zu bluten*
L:Gut, ich habs noch.
*Der Nachtelf schnalzt tadelnd mit der Zunge*
W: Wie oft soll ichs dir noch hinter deine kleinen Ohren schreiben, Nachtigall? Man steckt sich nichts scharfes in die Taschen.Und jetzt kommt her, du Genie.
*Der Wolf betrachtet Liolas blutenden Zeigefinger, zieht dann einen Verband aus der Tasche und Verbindet Liola sehr übertrieben*
L: Aber du hast doch gesagt, ich soll den...
W: Sei einfach vorsichtig. Und ich hab dir es schonmal gesagt, und ich habe das dumpfe Gefühl, dass ich das noch sehr oft sagen muss:
Keine Nadeln oder Messer offen in die Tasche! Dafür gibts Klingenscheiden und Nadelkissen.
*Wolfy grinst*
Aber zumindest kannst du jetzt mit dem dicken Verband bei Jenny angeben. Wie wärs, wenn du sie aufs Kreuz legst?
*beide Lachen*


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

*Bemerkt Dennis wiederkommen.*
*Murmelt leise, wobei seine Augen aber nicht das Buch verlassen, vor sich hin.*
''Schon wieder ein Schurke?''
''Wie viele denn noch?''
*Läst ein leichets Stöhnen von sich.*


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*Der Nachtelf lächelt bei den Worten des Untoten*
W: Bestimmt noch ein paar. Wenn man denkt, es wird nicht schlimmer, wird es immer schlimmer. 
Glaubt mir, ich spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

''Egal wo man hingeht, überall lauern diese Idioten mit ihren Nähnadeln.''
*Lacht leise und blättert einen Seite um.*


----------



## Lethior (18. August 2010)

*das Beruhigen fällt ihm sehr schwer. Noch mürrischer als sonst lässt er seinen Blick durch die Taverne gleiten, als würde er etwas wichtiges suchen. Er ist sichtlich genervt von dem seltsamen Neuankömmling, dem nervigen Kind, der Tatsache das er immernoch nicht mit Schadoweye reden konnte und das es um ihn herum scheinbar nur von gemeingefährlichen Verbrechern und was noch schlimmer ist Nachtelfen wimmelt. Die gesamte Situation hätte wohl kaum schlimmer sein können*


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*Liola und Xavius unterhalten sich*
L: Aber Wolfy, ich weiß doch nichtmal, wie das geht!
W: Aber er wird es dir beibringen. Du kannst wirklich jeden Weg einschlagen, der dir gefällt. Und er ist ein guter Freund von mir. Selbstverständlich kannst du auch mit Der Priesterin gehen, wenn dir das lieber ist. 
L: Wirklich jeden Weg? Selbst den... sagen wir...
*Liola flüstet Wolfy etwas zu, der Nachtelf zuckt zusammen*
W: Nein. DIeser Weg ist dir verwährt. Dafür werde ich sorgen.Das ist zuviel Ärger, und ich will nicht, dass dir... das du vielleicht etwas falsch machst.


----------



## Deck5 (19. August 2010)

*bemerkt wolfys reaktion*
O: was ist den los .. und welchen weg wollte sie??
D: mhh würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Lethior (19. August 2010)

*grummelt etwas vor sich hin und wendet sich dann an Torbias*
was ist denn jetzt? Gehen wir nach Stormwind oder bleiben hier?


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

*Wolfy blickt Ohfelia scheinbar beunruhigt an*
Deinen. Du hast ihr ziemlich imponiert.


----------



## Deck5 (20. August 2010)

*blickt überrascht*
gut das ist ..... sehr ungewöhnlich
aber mir ist es egal und außerdem sie möchte es du findest es nur nicht gut *grinst* sie muss es entscheiden...aber liola es ist ein verdammt schwerer weg verdammt schwer
*betont die beiden letzten worte besonders stark*


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

*Wolfy scheint jetzt recht aufgebracht*
Wei Elune! Bist du bei Sinnen?
*sagt sehr leise etwas zu Ohfelia*
L: Was tuschelt ihr denn? Wer leiselt, lügt!
*kichert*
L: Komm schon, Wolfy, das wäre doch total dufte!


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

_Was?
Sie möchte nun ein Schurke werden?
Lächerlich bei der Wahl zwischen Magie und kraft sich für die Kraft zu entscheiden.
_*Kippt mit den Stuhl hin und her.*

[Hab ich dass so richtig verstanden?]
_
_


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

*Liola seufzt und wendet sich dem Hexer zu*
VErstehst du das?


[Ein Schurke würde ja wohl kaum dagegen sein, wenn sein Patenkind ebenfalls ins Geschäft einsteigt, oder?]


----------



## Deck5 (20. August 2010)

*ironisch*
mhh ja klar das ist ja auch die erste vorraussetzung für die lehre mhh
*ernst und wütend * 
du hast gar keien ahnung es gibt sanftere wege sehr viel sanftere das ist halt nur der bekannteste außerdem kommt das ganz zum schluss!
Außerdem es ist ihre entscheidung und es ist das gleich wie du gerade gesagt hasst bloss halt mit einem wunsch und das willst du ja auch nicht außerdem ist sie vorrerst über haupt nicht fähig auch nur ein minianfertigung meiner waffen zu halten demnächst überlege erst mal bevor du was sagst!
wenn sie wirklich wollte wüde ich sie erst in 20 jahren in lehre nehmen und vorher muss sie mir erst fragen beantworten ic bilde nämlich nicht aus spaß aus!


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

*Tut unauffällig.*
Was soll ich verstanden haben?''

[Ich meinte ob ich dass richtig verstanden habe und Liola Schurke werden möchte , aber die Frage hat sich ja gerade selbst geklärt.]


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

*Liola blickt verwirrt drein, Wolfy schüttelt einfach nur den Kopf*
W: Du hast zu viel gesagt, Ohfelia. Zu viel.
*leicht aufgeregt*
W: Ich weiß, dass es, wei du so schön meinst, sanftere Wege gibt, aber gerade weil sie... sagen wir, deine Waffen nicht halten kann, 
ist es eine Tatsache, dass sie mit solch einer wichtigen Entscheidung noch warten muss!
*Liola scheint jetzt recht sauer*
L: Und warum, Wolfy, redst du deshalb mit ihr und nicht mit mir?Ist es so schlimm, dass ich so werden möchte? Oder warum regst du dich so auf?


----------



## Deck5 (20. August 2010)

*grinst*
Ich nehm ihm mal die worte aus dem mund ja er regt sich deswegen so auf!


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

*Wolfy trommelt unruhig mit den FIngern af der Tischplatte herum, Liola blickt ihn an*
L: Warum?
*Wolfy schnaubt*
W: Weil du das nicht einfach zwischen Tür und Angel entscheiden kannst!


----------



## Deck5 (20. August 2010)

D*lacht
D=wusste gar nichts das du auch unterrichtest
O=nein tu ich nicht
D=ich habe da eine idee...
D*flüstert ohfeliaa was ins ohr*
O=musst du ihr sagen
O*zeigt auf liola*
D= Gut
D=liola kannst du mal bitte herkommen


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

*Liola rutscht von ihrem Stuhl und läuft zu Dennis. Währenddessen betrachtet der Nachtelf Ohfelia ganz genau*


----------



## Bandos (20. August 2010)

*lässt das gewehr ein wenig sinken*
_
Was ist denn nun Priesterin? greifst du an oder lässt du es bleiben....._

[/ooc ich warte erstmal auf die Reaktion von Shadoweye]


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

*Liest weiter und redet dazu.*
Du denkst doch nicht etwa, dass du eine Chance gegen sie?


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

*Liola sheint zu überlegen, Wolfy grinst*
Wenn er schnell schießt und gut trifft, vielleicht schon.


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

*Lacht leise.*


----------



## Kersyl (20. August 2010)

Kommt zwar was spät, aber ich mach auch mal mit^-^

Name: Taromanio

Rasse: Troll

Klasse: Schamane

Zugehörigkeit: Treu den Sehern

Aussehen: ein Magisch eingekleideter Troll, der Schulterstücke besitzt, die direkt mit seinem brustpanzer verbunden sind. desweiteren, verdeckt sein Helm einen großteil seines Gesichts, wodurch man meist nur seine Hauer und vor mana pulsierenden Augen sieht. Desweiteren trägt er einen zeremoniellen Seher kilt, mit einem passendem wappenrock.
Diese Teile sollen zeigen wozu er steht.

Charaktereigenschaften: Er ist ein Drachenlederverarbeiter, was ihm die möglichkeit gibt aus drachenschuppen und ähnlichen materialien Rüstungen zu erstellen. Diese verziert er meist mit Magischen arkanien der Sehern (wie die Verzauberungen in WoW) welche sowohl ein weiteres mal seine loyalität beweisen als auch seine geistigen und Physischen fertigkeiten verbessern. Desweiteren führt er 2 Faustwaffen, welche er den klauen eines Mittel-großen schwarzdrachen entnommen, und seinem Vater überreicht war. Dieser war ein großer Schmied und Kriegsheld, doch er war ein Krieger der Horde und ist im Kampf gegen den Drachen Onyxia gefallen. Diese Waffen sind das einzige was von seinem Vater übrig ist.

Zwar ist er immernoch bei den aldor, ist aber vom charakter her nur ein typischer troll.

Mit der Horde und der Allianz direkt hat er weder großen kontakt, noch viel zu tun. Allerdings hat er nichts gegen die Mitglieder, findet allerdings
sehr viel an den Einzelheiten der Welt(den Krieg, und die einzelnen Fraktionen) schwachsinnig. Seiner meinung nach, gibt es nur wenig richtig und falsch in der Welt, aber dieses wenig betrifft hauptsächlich den Konflikt der Horde und der Allianz. Er kämpft aber nur wenn er es für richtig hält...Dies trifft leider auch ein, wenn es mal wieder ein Bier zuviel gab. Das passiert ihm nicht selten und ist auch ziemlich normal für ihn. Bisher hat er noch nicht viel abbekommen bei kämpfen in Azeroth, da seine rivalen meist nur Millizen waren, welche inzwischen schon wissen das man ihm im betrunkenem Zustand lieber aus dem Weg gehen sollte. Er lässt sich gerne reizen, aber weiß wo seine Grenzen liegen.

So...Nun zum eigentlichen:
*Taromanio betritt die Taverne, schaut sich kurz um und setzt sich an die Theke. Leicht genervt, schaut er zum Barkeeper rüber*
"Hey, man! Was habt´n ihr heute so im Angebot, neben der typischen Show?"
_Hoffentlich was starkes...Mein Helm drückt heute ganz schön, ich sollte ihn wohl mal wieder verbessern...oder einfach größer machen_


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

*Mustert den Neuankömmling.*
Würde aber auch langsam mal Zeit dass weder ein Hordler hier reinkommt.
*Guckt weider in sein Buch.*


[Eine schöne lange Erklärung zu deinen Char hast du Geschrieben!]


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

*Liola betrachtet den Troll und scheint beeindruckt, Wolfy lächelt einfach unr freundlich*
W: Grüße Troll. Wie heißt ihr?


----------



## Kersyl (20. August 2010)

"Tut mir leid, man, aber die Horde ist mir ziemlich egal..."
_Wieso muss jeder Troll gleich zur Horde gehören?...Hmm gut, muss ich mich hier dran gewöhnen...
_"...Was ist denn nun, mein Rachen dürstet, man!"
*Lehnt sich genervt über die theke, lässt dir einen leichten blick wirken und guckt wieder geradeaus*

[Das war an Dweencore]

"T: Mein name ist Taromanio, und ich bin ein Anhänger der Seher...Wird mir dein Name auch noch mitgeteilt, man?"


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

Mhh, wenn du schon im Gedanken gevervt bist solltest du auch lieber deine Mimik verstellen.
*Grinst und guckt weider in sein Buch.*


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

*Liola betrachtet den Troll imemr noch, Wolfy Grinst*
W: Nenn mich einfach Wolf. Meine anderen Namen haben nur Ärger in mein Leben gebracht.
*Wolf grinst noch breiter*
W: Komm, setzt dich her, ich lad dich ein. Ich mag dein Volk


----------



## Kersyl (20. August 2010)

*Verzieht seine Miene, guckt zu wolf rüber und geht rüber zu ihr*
"...Danke, man aber ich bin nur ein Troll...Weil ich so geboren wurd´. Im Geiste bin ich ein Seher, man...Und für sie würde ich einiges tun."
_tatsächlich eine nette geste...aber der mit seinem Buch fängt an, zu stören. Nun, ich werd mal ein bisschen was trinken
_"Ich hätt´ gern einen Netherrum...Wenn die Barelfe da drüben mal herkommen würd´."
*seufz*
"Nun..wie auch immer. Erzählt ein wenig von euch. Wer ist´n das Scheue Wesen neben dir, Man?"
[Danke,Dween- Versuche bei beschreibungen genau zu sein]


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

''Die Seher,ja?''
''Ich glaube die muss ich auch mal wieder besuchen,aber hoffentlich haben sie mir den Ausrutscher schon verziehen.''
*Lacht*


----------



## Kersyl (20. August 2010)

"Hütet eure Zunge, man! Die Seher sollte man nicht reizen..."
_Er legt´s drauf an..._


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

*Grinst.*
''Ich suche bei euch keinen Kampf.''

[KAcke das K vergessen xD]


----------



## Lethior (20. August 2010)

*sieht kurz zu dem troll auf, erkennt ihn als uninteressant und lässt seinen Blick weiterhin gelangweilt durch die Bar schweifen*
_Noch einer der Streit sucht...Ich frage mich wann der erste hier tot am Boden liegt..._


----------



## Kersyl (20. August 2010)

"Ich Merk´s man!"
*Schnappt sich das Bier eines Zwergs, der an der Seite steht, trinkt es komplett aus und schmeißt den Becher in eine ecke*
"Nun, ich hoffe du bist dir im klaren womit du dich anlegst, man!"


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

*grinst*
Das kenn ich. Das Gefühl, in derr falschen Haut zu stecken. Aber vermutlich anders als du...
*deutet auf Liola*
Das ist Liola. Ich bin ihr Pate und sie gerade besuchen. Aber was gerade mit ihr los ist, weiß ich nicht.
Ach ja, stör dich nicht an der Untoten.
*lacht spöttisch*
Die steht hier nur zur Dekoration.Und wenn ihr euch auch die Köpfe einschlagen wollt, bitte nicht vor Liola.


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

''Nein, ein Troll bist du wirklich nicht.''


[Sry habe oben ein K vergessen, wass den Sinn verändert hat.]


----------



## Kersyl (20. August 2010)

*Beruhigt sich langsam wieder*
"Nun, Jeder soll nunmal seine meinung haben. Auch die, die Nicht angebracht riechen.
*guckt zu der leicht faulenden Untoten rüber*
Und keine sorge...Ich stecke nicht in der falschen Haut, mein Körper ist mir schon recht.
Nur bin ich falsch aufgewachsen...Horde und Allianz sind nicht so verschieden wie du denkst, man.
"
[Ist doch ganz gut mit einem und keinem, ein versprecher ist auch anlass zu einer anderen Sache..^^]


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

[Ich hatte schon genug Kämpfe in diesen RP-Tavernen und noch einen brauch ich (derzeit ) nicht.]


----------



## Kersyl (20. August 2010)

[Mir schon klar ;P war doof formuliert sry^^]


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

''Wo bist du den Aufgewachsen?''
''Es muss ja ein Neutrales Gebiet gewesen sein.''


----------



## Kersyl (21. August 2010)

*Seufzt, und wirkt sehr nachdenklich*
"nun...eigentlich Wurde ich wie ein gewöhnlicher Troll erzogen, In Durotar...Nun, Ich habe schon seit ich noch im Jüngeren alter war, eingesehen das der ganze Konflikt und viele einsichten unseres Kriegshäuptlings nicht sehr Weise sind...Ich habe mich mit dem alter von 13 auf den Weg gemacht, eine Fraktion zu finden welche die selben ansichten hat...Kurz nachdem mein Vater verstoben ist...Ich habe die Goblins getroffen...oder eher, die grünen Wesen denen Gold wichtiger als soziemlich alles ist...Dies war nun garnicht was ich suchte, man! nun suchte ich weiter...und nur eine Fraktion dachte genau wie ich: Die Seher..."
_Vater....Wieso musste er nur so ein Sturkopf sein...
*_Wendet sich ab, als ob er weint*


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

''Mir ist der Krieg zwischen den beiden Fraktionen eigentlich recht egal, wenn ich meine Gründe habe töte ich auch einen Orc.''
''Trotzdem ist mir so manches Blut lieber als anderes.''


----------



## Kersyl (21. August 2010)

"Dieses wäre...?"
*schaut leicht verdutzt*
_Ein Hordler der meine Ansicht vielleicht sogar teilt?_


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

*Guckt vor seinen Buch hervor.*
''Sprich weiter Troll.''


----------



## Kersyl (21. August 2010)

"Nun...falls es euch interessiert, Wie ich denn kämpfe....
*Zieht eine seiner Faustwaffen, eine schwarz-glänzende Klaue*
Dies ist eine von 2 Waffen welche mein Vater für mich geschmiedet hat...Er war einer von 3 Schmieden in unserem dorf, und sehr beliebt für seine Faust und stangenwaffen...
Wir haben damals zusammen einen Schwarzdrachen erlegt...Nun, eigentlich konnte ich mit meiner einfachen Streitkolben waffe nicht viel ausrichten..Aber ich bin stolz diese Tragen zu dürfen..Ihr name ist wie der meines Vaters Zon´jor, und ist der Kralle des erwähnten drachen entsprungen. Ich besitze eine weitere, welche auch dem schwarzdrachkin entsprang."


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

''Ich habe ich nicht viel Ahnung von Schmiedekunst.''

*Wartet kutz.*
''Von meinen Vater habe ich nur noch dieses Buch.''
*Zeigt dem Troll den Umschlag.*
''Ich habe es aber auch nur durch einen Zufall bekommen.''


----------



## Kersyl (21. August 2010)

*guckt verwundert*
"durch einen Zufall? Hat es euch euer Vater nicht geschenkt oder gegeben?"
_Was ist denn das überhaupt für ein Buch...Ein Buch buch oder eher ein Arkaner Foliant?
_"Ist dieses Buch denn ein magisches Buch..?"


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

''Nein, ich bin als Mensch gestorben und auferstanden, sonst hatte niemand aus meiner Familie das Glück.''
''Er wollte mir das Buch nach meinen 18 Geburtstag geben, leider hat er es bis dahin nicht geschafft.''


----------



## Kersyl (21. August 2010)

"´Tut mir leid, Man. Ich fühl mit dir."
[muss nu leider mal off. Bis denne^^]


----------



## Deck5 (21. August 2010)

O*erschriekt*
O= MIst ich habe ganz das treffen in rabenhodlt vergessen.. warte mal wieso bist du denn noch hier dennis
D=*ziht einen teleporter stein legt seine hand auf ohfehliaas schulter und beide sind auf einmal weg*
occ 
NAmerenn
RAsse:zwerg
Geschlecht:Männlich
Bemerkung:Trägt eine grüne plattenrüstung aus smaragten Der helm ist grün rot blau violett
Sein beiden Äxte sind 2einhalb fach so groß wie er selbst und tortzdem hebt er sie mit leichtig keit
Geschichte:ER selber wurde als bergmanns sohn geboren aber aufgrund seine kräftigen statur hat er den weg des krieges eingeschlagen mir 16 war er bereits in dun morogh als gebirgjäger stationiert udn hat sich den respekt und das wohlwollen durch viele gute taten für sein heimatland beim könig hart erarbeitet. als er 25 war brach die seuche von lorderon aus und er hat viele seienr kamerraden fallen sehen udn weiß daher was es heißt gegen sich selbst udn gegen seine kamerade zu kämpfen sein vater wurde von arthas selbst getötet und er hat nun eineen unändingen hass auf alles was nekromatie benutzt. er ist sehr umgänglich aber wird sofort zum berserker wenn man seine äxte anfasst oder seine famieelie oder vorfahren beleidigt .
Wer für die horde oder für die allianz kampft wird seienen namen kenne da er bereits viele schlachten im alaterac tal geschlagen hat.Als das dunkele portal geöffnet wurde hat er sich direkt bewährt und hat in eienr schlacht mehr als 15 dämonen getötet. Er findet das die blutelfen zu unrecht verstoßen wurden und ist daher auf seiten der seher!
Zugehörig keit:seher


*kommt rein*
HAllo
*bestellt ein bier und setzt sich an einen leeren tisch.. allerdings nur mit mühen*


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

*Gerade als er sein Buch wegsteckte und aufstehen wollte rannte ein anderer Untoter in die Taverne und schrie: *
''Ich hab sie!''
*Zusammen gingen sie in die Ecke und flüsterten.*

[Wer er ist und den Rest schreibe ich später, gerade keine Lust^^]


----------



## Deck5 (21. August 2010)

*seufst*
Uff ist das hier langweilig mein bier ist immer  noch nicht da keiner sagt was nur die beiden typen dainten flüstern was unverständliches
*gähnt*


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

*lächelt*
Ich grüße, euch Zwerg.


----------



## Deck5 (21. August 2010)

Ich grüße euch auch


----------



## Kersyl (21. August 2010)

" Tas dingo, zwerg! Wer seit´n ihr und was verschlägt euch hier?"


----------



## Deck5 (21. August 2010)

HAllo Troll ich bin drenn kämpfer gegen die legion kämpfer der allianz und kämpfer für die seher 
*streicht durch seienen langen schwarzen brt der aus dem helm heraus guckt*
Wer seit ihr denn troll?? 
Ich möchte mich überingens ausruhen von den kämpfen gegen die legion und die anhänger keal thas


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

*scheint interessiert*
Soso, Kael'thas... Was könnt ihr über ihn berichten?


----------



## Kersyl (22. August 2010)

"Der Name ist Taromanio, man und auch ich kämpfe für die seher! Allerdings nur für sie, nicht für horde oder allianz, man."
*Der Troll trinkt etwas, und stellt den becher langsam zurück*
"Sagt mal, Was macht´n ihr so? Die frage von ihr betrifft auch meine, ihr sagt ihr habt die Anhänger vom Kael´ angegriffen, man?
Ich bin einer der Söldnerischen art, man. ich töte auch einen troll, wenn er mir im wege steht. Oder er die Seher hintergeht man."
*leicht schwitzig nimmt er seine eigenartige Kettenkutte ab, und enthüllt eine lange, rot-hochstehende frisur*


----------



## Deck5 (22. August 2010)

Ich weiß nur das er ein magie süchtiger volltrotel ist.
Volltrottel deshalb weil er denkt die seher wüssten nicht was er plant 
ja ich habe im nethersturm gegen kealthas anhänger gekämpft
allerdings sind die meisten viel zu schwach als das diese eine herausforderung wären


----------



## Kersyl (22. August 2010)

"Klingt interessant, man. Erzählt noch was mehr, was plant er denn nu´"?


----------



## Bandos (22. August 2010)

*seufzt*
_
Die Untote weis ja auch nicht was sie will......._

*stellt den umgekippten Stuhl elegant mit einem leichten Fußtritt wieder auf und lässt sich darauf nieder*


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2010)

[Shadow is auf nem Festival]


----------



## Bandos (22. August 2010)

[gut das wusste ich nicht aber ich kann ja nicht die ganze zeit dumm rumstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Deck5 (22. August 2010)

*genervt*
so jetzt reichts der wirt hat pech
*geht hinter die theke udn nimmt sich einen becher und zapft für sich bier*
will noch wer??


----------



## Kersyl (22. August 2010)

*Sieht leicht geschockt rüber*
"Dem solltest du nix´ klauen, man. Das find´ ich Nich´ richtig, man!
...Aber wenn du schon so dabei bist, gib´ mir mal nen Netherrum, man."


----------



## Deck5 (22. August 2010)

*nimmt noch einne becher und füllt ihn randvoll mit netherrum*
*trägt beide zum tisch mit dem troll*
Hier 
Prost
*trinkt das bier in einem zug aus*
ah das tat gut


----------



## Amraam (22. August 2010)

Wo ist eigentlich der wirt hin ?


*verwundert umseh*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. August 2010)

[Da bin ich wieder... mir tut alles weh...
Ich war auf dem Summerbreeze Festival, von Mittwoch ab bis Heute. Deshalb keinerlei Antworten. Jetzt zum Thema.

Eigentlich sollte ein Kampf stattfinden. Ich wurde darum gebeten, und habe die Grundlage dafür geschaffen. Aber
bevor ich ihn starten lassen konnte, war ich fort, und alles hat sich hier völlig anders entwickelt. 

Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich sogar ein wenig verwirrt darüber, wie es sich entwickelt hat. Wird jetzt echt schwer,
da weiter zu schreiben. Mal sehen, ob mir etwas einfällt. Wenn nicht werdet ihr es auch merken.]


----------



## Deck5 (24. August 2010)

*suefst*
uff hier ist ja garnichts los
*reckt sich und fällt dabei vom stuhl*
grrrrrr so was brauch ich auch
*steht auf kletter auf den dtuhl unnd nimt ein stück papier aus seiner tasche *
<*liest sich das papier gut durch*


----------



## Amraam (27. August 2010)

*holt sich ein etwas dickeres, in schweres leder eingeschlagenes Buch aus seinem Rucksack . Diesen Buch sieht man schon deutlich an, das es schon öfters bekanntschaft mit der Zimmerecke gemacht hat.*


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2010)

*der Nachtelf wendet sich der Untoten zu*
W:Vielleicht solltest du ein wenig mehr hinsehen, bevor du ausrastest. Dass soll schon Leben gerettet haben.


----------



## Deck5 (31. August 2010)

mhhhhh
*erstaundt und blickt zu dem anchtelfen rüber*
ok das wars mit dir *denkt er*


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2010)

[Wurde jetzt eigentlich schon gesagt, dass uns Xavius da gegenübersitzt? Bisher ist das doch nur ein mysteriöser Nachtelf oder habe ich da was überlesen?]


----------



## Deck5 (1. September 2010)

occ nei aber ich löse mal einfach auf occ off

*springt auf sagt mit lauter Stimme *
Das da
*zeigt auf den Nachtelfen*
 ist Xavius 
Er ist mit dem Verräter im bunde 
*stürmt auf den jetzt als Xavius enttranten NAchtelfen zu*


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2010)

*Der Nachtelf schein auf so etwas gewartet zu haben. Er lässt sich mitsamt Stuhl nach hintet kippen, rollt sich ab und kauert sich auf dem Boden zusammen, steht dann auf*
Wu wirfst mir da was ganz schön heftiges an den Kopf. Wie kommst du auf den Unsinn?
*Liola blickt den Nactelf verwirrt an, scheint dann nachdenklich*
L: Weil du deine Augen versteckst. Xavius...
*Wolfy blickt LIola an*
W:..würde ja wohl kaum in die Stadt des Lichts gelangen, ohne das jemand etwas bemerkt, oder?
*Der Wolf setzt sich wieder hin und scheint relativ ruhig...zu ruhig für jemand, dem so ein Vorwurf an den Kopf geworfen wird*


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2010)

*steht auf und wendet sich and en Nachtelfen*
Stimmt das? Ist es wahr was da behauptet wird?
*der Griff um seinen Stab festigt sich, seine Gesichtszüge werden ernst*
Sprecht!


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2010)

*atmet scheinbar entnervt tief durch*
W: Jetzt wollen wir alle mal zur Vernunft kommen, ja? Von Xavius wird gesagt, dass er eintweder tot ist oder noch im Nether bei Kil'jaeden sitzt.
Außerdem ist er ein Satyr. Seht ihr auf meinem Kopf etwa Hörner? Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie jemand mit Hufen in Lederstiefeln läuft?
Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie ein Dämon mit Klauen in Handschuhe kommen soll?
*lacht verbittert*
W: Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Unsinn.


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2010)

*nickt*
Ja das weiß ich. Aber ich weiß auch, dass es genügend Mittel gibt um jemanden wiederzubeleben. Und die Dämonenlords hätten sicher genug Macht um so etwas zu stande zu bringen. Und es gibt genügend Tarnzauber, die ihr...
*räuspert sich*
Verzeiht, ich meinte natürlich Xavius, verwenden könnte um sich die Gestalt eines ganz normalen Nachtelfen zu geben.
*fixiert den Nachtelf mit seinem Blick*
Ihr könnt ja einfach die Maske abnehmen, das würde vielelciht die Vorwürfe widerlegen...oder euer Todesurteil unterschreiben.


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2010)

*Liola scheint nachzudenken*
L: "Ich glaub nicht, dass er Xavius ist. Xavius wäre niemals so nett zu uns Waisenkindern.
 Zu mir wegen...ihr wisst schon vielleicht schon, aber Wolfy ist auch zu Jenny und Selma und Bonny und Marko und zu all den anderen nett....
Ich hab nichtmal erlebt, dass er zu irgendwem nicht freudnlich war. Das passt doch nicht zu enem Dämon. 
Außerdem Habe ich ihn schon kämpfen sehn. Und zwar nur mit den Dolchen. Wäre er ein Satyr, dann würde er doch schwarze Maie benutzen, oder?"
*Der Nachtelf hat kurz einen verdutzten Gesichtsausdruck, beginnt dann, schallend zu lachen*
W: Ganz sicher nicht. Ich breche meinen Schwur nicht. Außerdem sind Tarnzauber zwar in der Lage, eine Illusion zu erzeugen, aber verändern können sie nicht.
*Wolf fuchtelt mit der Hand über seinem Kopf herum*
W: Aber das Spiel gefällt mir. Nehmen wir an, ich wäre Xavius, und nehmen wir an, ich würde die Maske abnehmen. Wenn ich es schaffe, aus mir einen normalen Nachtelfen zu modeln, dann dürfte ich euch ja wohl auch meine Augen bezüglich täuschen können, oder?
*Er modelt igendetwas an den Riemen,d ie die Maske halten, herum, es klickt leise und Metall blitzt auf*


----------



## Deck5 (1. September 2010)

Ihr seid Xavius und ic habe informationen beweise und sogar bilder...wobei letzetere sind von gnomischen apperaten gemacht worden 
*Ohfeliaa kommt rein und zwar in ihrer echten gestalt *
DRenn! jetzt halt mal die luft an *setzt sich an ihren tisch
WAs du auch noch hier das wird ja ein prima treffen wo ist dennis??
*ein lachen kommt von irgendwo her *ich bin hier *
*jetzt erst bewegt sich Dennis auffällig genug und mann kann ihn hinter drenn sehen*
Toll mir reichts ich bin weg
*drenn geht entnervt*
D= äh ohfeliaa warum
O= der wirt hat gesagt meines gleichen wird hier gedultet also diese illusion geht auf meine magischen kräfte und wie
D= ok alles klar setzt sich zu ohfeliaa


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2010)

*Wolfy muss beim Amblick der Dämonenjägerin breit grinsen*
W: Dacht ichs mir.
*Liola gähnt*
L: Ich geh mal ins Waisenhaus, bin müde. Bis später, Wolfy.
*Der Nachted lächelt*
W: Gute Nacht, kleine Nachtigall. 

[Ich setzt Liola ein, wenns lustig wird]


----------



## Deck5 (1. September 2010)

HA
dachtest gut möglich verwirrt möglicher
überrascht .. ich glaube eher letzteres
es gibt viele in der scherben welt die meinen eine oder einer zu sein
oder es gibt wenige und ich treffe die imemr nur


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2010)

*der Nachtelf hantiert weiter an seiner Maske herum, holt dann einen beutel aus dem Umhang,
 legt etwas silbernglänzendes hinein und lässt ihn wieder verschwinden*


----------



## Bandos (1. September 2010)

*beobachtet das Rege Treiben aufmerksam*
_
Wenn der Typ tatsächlich Xavius ist, dann Durchlöchere ich ihn......aber wenn er doch nur ein gewöhnlicher Nachtelf ist,
dann durchlöchere ich die anderen......was sagt mir das? Abwarten und beobachten_

*seufzt leise und bleibt weiterhin bereit*


----------



## Deck5 (1. September 2010)

He seit ich da bin sagt keiner außer xavius mehr was ....
mhh was ist eigentlich mit dir??
*zeigt auf den jäger*
wieso sagt ihr so wenig wenn ihr meditieren wollt geht das hier nur mit größter not


----------



## Bandos (1. September 2010)

*schaut leicht, unter seiner kapuze hervor, die schurkin an*

"Warum ich sowenig sage? Ich komme in eine traverne um etwas zutrinken.
Oder muss man, seit neusten, sich mit jedem Unterhalten?"

*senkt wieder den Kopf sodass man seine augen nicht mehr erkennt*

"kümmert euch um eure Angelegenheiten und sprecht nicht nocheinmal so mit mir"


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

*wendet sich Ohfelia zu und spricht mit scharfer Stimme*
Könntet ihr das bitte lassen? Ist man seit neustem ein Satyr, weil man dem Nachtelfenklischee nicht entspricht und sich nicht mit Bäumen unterhält? 
Das ist doch vollkommen lächerlich!


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

Nun...
*scheint ein wenig nachzudenken*
Doch, eigentlich sagt es zumindest aus, dass man kein Nachtelf ist.
Und auf euch liegen immernoch schwere Vorwürfe, die ihr nicht abweisen konntet.


----------



## Deck5 (2. September 2010)

O*geht entnervt nach draußen und kommt ein paar minuten später wieder rein jetzt hat sie ihre (normale) Form
O=warum soll ich euch nicht noch mal so ansprechen ich habe lediglich gesagt das ihr wenig sagt und nicht gerade gesslig seid!
hE ich habe nur einen witz gemacht *lächelt vesröhnluich während dennis den jäger ganz genau im auge hat*


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

*schenkt Ohfelia Lächeln, wendet sich dann dem Hexer zu*
Ach, ist das so? Nun, wenn wir in einer so klischeehaften Welt leben...soweit ic weiß, sind euereinst nicht sehr beliebt...
*lächelt grausam*


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

Welcher eins? Ich weiß nicht, was ihr von mir wissen solltet.
*grinst siegessicher*
Und wenn ihr etwas wisst, vielleicht durch eure dämonischen Kräfte?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. September 2010)

[Wo bleibt der Kampf? Der Pöbel verlangt nach Blut! *g*]


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

*lacht auf*
Ja, natürlich, oder einfach daran, dass es für Magier unüblich ist, in schwarz rumzulaufen und einen Stab mit einem Stein, dessen Herkunft ich lieber nicht wissen möchte, zu besitzen.


----------



## Deck5 (2. September 2010)

O=Das wird ja noch was 
O= Komm gibs auf ich weiß das du ein hexer bist


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

Wenn ich bei Nacht reise ist es mir lieber, wenn ich nicht entdeckt werde, besonders in der Scherbenwelt. Und von Manakristallen habt ihr wohl auch noch nichts gehört?
*wendet sich an die Dämonenjägerin*
und als Hexenmeister möchte ich erst Recht nicht beschimpft werden!

[Wenn der Pöbel Blut sehen will, soll er gefälligst was schreiben *g* ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. September 2010)

[Und wie soll ich erklären dass mein Charakter Seitenlang nur herumstand und nichts getan hat anstatt selbst Hand
anzulegen? Nene, ich habe schon einmal eine Möglichkeit geboten. Ich will Blut! *diabolisch grins*]


----------



## Dweencore (2. September 2010)

*Verlässt zusammen mit seinen Begleiter die Taverne.*
 *Schielt kurz vor den letzten Schritt auf die Straße nochmal züruck und verschwindet danach im Getümel.*




[So hab mir jetzt nochmal neue Charakter überlegt, da nicht immer alles so gelaufen ist wie ich es wollte und mir das Ausdenken sowie so am meisten Spaß macht.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich die neuen heute Abend auch gleich posten.]


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

[Mein Charakter kann aber kein Blut vergießen >.< Probleme mit Lichkönig und so, Therapie hat nichts geholfen...]


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

*zieht die Augenbrauen hoch*
Manakristalle. Na sicher. Und Ratten mit Unsichtbarzaubern, weil sonst die Frauen sonst verschreckt weglaufen, oder wie?
Ich habe oft genug Dämonen verfolgt und getötet, um ihre Gegenwart zu spüren.


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

Vielleicht wart ihr auch einfach lange genug mit ihnen zusammen um sie sofort zu erkennen.


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

*lacht*
Das selbe könnt ihr auch von euch behaupten, oder?


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

*seufz*
Ich wiederhole mich: ich bin kein Hexenmeister. Ich will nichts mit Dämonen jeglicher Art zu tun haben, weder von Hexenmeistern beschworen noch unter der Kontrolle der Brennenden Legion. 
*schnürt das Seil um den Sack fester zu*
Und außerdem, seht ihr hier irgendwo einen Dämon der um mich herumläuft?


----------



## Deck5 (2. September 2010)

Du benutzt schwarze maie sagst aber keine hexenmeister sein zu wollen??
*dennis fküstert ohfeliaa was zu*
Oh ok das ... das erklärt alles ich hoffe du hasst deinem meister schon abgesagt und verfolgst seine ziele nicht mehr sonst....
*steht auf und ziejt ihre gleven* 
gibts heir ein blutbad


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

Seit ihr nun alle verrückt? Wieso sollte ich schwarze Magie benutzten? Ich bin ein ganz normaler Magier! Wieso glaubt mir denn niemand?
*während seiner Rede stampft er wütend auf. Dadurch fällt der Sack um, und trotz der Tatsache das er fest verschlossen ist, verströmt sich der starke Duft der Verwesung*


----------



## Deck5 (2. September 2010)

*steckt ihre gleven weg*
Naja --bah*nimmt ein zuch mit dalaraan stickereien und hält es sich vor die nase*
das stinkt ja wie vergammeltes fleisch...
ähm kann es sein das du sowas wie ein Nekromant bist??
sonst wäre es unlögisch das es hier stinkt genau nach dem deine tasche umgefallen ist!
Du kannst es uns natürlich auch beweisen in dem du deine TAsche offen machst und uns zeigst das kein kadaver oder ähnliches drin ist!!!


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

*seufzt und fährt sich genervt mit einer Hand durch die Haare*
Nagut. Ich schätze es muss so sein.
*beginnt den Knoten zu öffnen und greift schließlich in die Tasche. Hervor zieht er einen mit mehreren Lagen Stoff umwickeltes Objekt von dem eine unidentifizierbare Flüssigkeit tropft*
Da habt ihr die Quelle des Geruchs.
*er beginnt den Stoff zu entfernen und zum Vorschein kommt ein außergewöhnlich großer, außergewöhnlich stark stinkender Pilz*
Da habt ihr des Rätsels Lösung. Solange ich nach Tod rieche, wird keiner auf die Idee kommen mich anzugreifen. 
Illusionen sind ein mächtiges Mittel um Feinde in die Irre zu führen.


----------



## Bandos (2. September 2010)

[ich werde garantiert keinen kampf anfangen da ich meinen kampfeslustigen char extra gegen einen getauscht habe der nen bisschen gechillter ist
und ausserdem habe ich eh die Kämpfe immer angezettelt^^ ich steig aber gerne mit ein wenns soweit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

*lacht*
Versteht ihr nun, wie ich mir vorkomme? Ich bin ebenso ein ganz normaler...sagen wir, Problembeheber wie ihr ein ganz normaler Magier seid. 
*grinst*
Wenn ihr mit Anschuligungen um euch weft, mach ich das auch.


----------



## Deck5 (2. September 2010)

O= Gut ihr habt mir bewiesen das ihr kein nekromant seid ....
und ich glaube auch muss mal ein ernstes wörtchen mit jemanden sprechen


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

*wendet sich nun wieder mit ernstem Blick an den Nachtelf, sagt aber nichts zu ihm. Den Pilz wickelt der wieder in die Tücher und setzt ihn vorsichtig zurück in seinen Sack. Anschließend setzt er sich wieder mit dem selben mürrische Gescihtsausdruck an seinen Platz, wie er ihn ständig im Gesicht hat*


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

*grinst, holt ein Buch aus seinem Umhang und beginnt zu lesen*


----------



## Dweencore (2. September 2010)

Zusammen mit seinen Begleiter Arius betritt Arion Eisklinge die Taverne und vebreitet einen Geruch, der in jede Ritze eindringt und die Ratten dort tötet.

*Neugierig schenkt Arius den Besuchern des Hauses einen Blick zu, währenddessen sich Arion auf einen freien Platz setzt und mit seinen Starb wackelt.*


[OOC on]
Name: Arion Eisklinge 
Rasse:Untoter 
Klasse:Arion hat nie eine Klasse erlernt, er verteidigt sich aber wirksam mit seinen Stab oder seinem kleinen Schwert.
Beruf:Mitglied der Königlichen Apothekervereinigung
Zugehörigkeit:Mitglied der Königlichen Apothekervereinigung, Sylvanas Windläufer
Aussehen:Sein Körper wird verdeckt durch eine dunkelbraune Robe, dreckige Handschuhe und eine Kapuze.
An beiden Seiten seines Bauches hat er Taschen, in denen unter anderem verschiedene Tränke aufbewahrt werden, gleich neben der rechten Tasche hängt sein Schwert herunter.
Mit dem Stab, den er auf der linken Seite hält, stützt er sich.
In seine Robe würden dünne, weiße Verziehrungen hineingestickt. 
Charaktereigenschaften: Durch die lange zusammenbreit mit Arius hat er sich einige seiner Eigenschaften angeeignet, zum Beispiel seine Sicht wenn er tötet und nicht, kampflustig ist er trotzdem nicht nur wenn es sein muss.
So tötet jetzt auch Arion jeden, wenn er nur seine Gründe dafür hat.
Arion ist regelrecht besessen davon die Seuchen und Krankheiten zu perfektionieren,
deswegen ist er auch kaum aus Unterstadt rausgekommen, bis Faranell ihn und Arius 
Geschickt hat, die neue Seuche zu testen.
Es fehlte aber noch eine Zutat, das Schattenkraut.
So mussten die beiden nach Shattrath, denn nur da wächst diese seltene Pflanze.
Tarnung: Wenn die Reise durch eine Stadt wie Sturmwind führt ist Arion's Kleidung nicht großartig verändert, nur sein Gesicht und seine Tränke werden mehr verdeckt als sonst.


Name:Arius Frostfeuer
Rase:Untoter
Klasse:Hexenmeister
Zugehörigkeit:Mitglied der Königliche Apothekervereinigung
Aussehen: Eine lange dreckige Braune Stoffrobe verdeckt seine Knochen Beine, von seinem grünen Gesicht ist außerdem auch nicht viel zu erkennen, da die Kapuze der Robe darüber hängt, doch seine rot leuchteten Augen kann man nicht übersehen.
Viele Tränke, Karten, Bücher und noch so einiges anderes hebt er in einen Stoffbeutel auf, den er unterhalb des Stabgriffes befestigt hat.
Mit dem Stab, den er auf der linken Seite hält, stützt er sich ebenfalls.
Unter der Robe hängt ein verstecktes Schwert für den Notfall.
Charaktereigenschaften:Ein eher düsterer Geselle.
Was viele aber nicht wissen ist, dass er einen sehr großen Humor hat.
Er liebt es ganz und gar nicht wenn er im Mittelpunkt steht, im Gegenteil, er hasst es.
Er versteht es seine Gegner zu quälen, um ihnen Informationen zu entlocken oder sie damit zu töten.
Was ihn oder den ein oder anderen schon nützlich war.
Er tötet jeden, wenn er nur seine Gründe dafür hat, trotzdem ist ich manches Blut lieber als anderes.
Als Apotheker kennt er sich bestens mit den Seuchen und Krankheiten aus, mit den er sich täglich beschäftigt.
Tarnung: Um nicht aufzufallen, wenn die Reise durch Feindlichegebiete führt muss Arius seine Magie verbergen, sein Ausehen wird aber kaum angepasst.

Arion wird mit AE abgekürtzt und Arius mit AF.
&#8364; Schadoweye, du kannst meine allte Beschreibung löschen, da dies neue Charakter sind und ich den alten nicht mehr ''Spielen'' werde.
[OOC of]


----------



## Bandos (2. September 2010)

*während der ganzen Aufregung hat sich der Jäger unbemerkt aus der traverne geschlichen*

[steig nen anderes mal wieder ein]


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

*blickt von seinem Buch auf*
Ich grüße euch.
*mustert die Untoten eine Weile lang, wendet sich dann wieder seinem Buch zu*


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

*mustert die beiden Untoten mit einem geringschätzigen Blick. Anschließend tut er es dem Nachtelf gleich und vertieft sich in einen schweren Folianten, den er aus seinem Sack zieht. Das Siegel auf dem Buchdeckel scheint in einem gespentigem Grün zu leuchten, und auch die Seiten scheinen sich von denen anderer Bücher abzuheben, auf die Entfernung kann man jedcoh nicht erkennen, was so besonders an ihnen ist*


----------



## Dweencore (2. September 2010)

AE:Guckt auf den Boden und grüßt nicht gerade höflich zurück.*


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

*lacht, ohne von seinem Buch aufzublicken, in sich hinein, holt aus dem Umhang ein Tintenfass und eine Feder, öffnet dasfass und tunkt die Feder vorsichtig hinein. Dann blättert er ein wenig im Buch herum, streicht an eine Stelle etwas und beginnt an einer anderen Stelle etwas hinzuzufügen. Dabei summt er leise etwas vor sich hin*


----------



## Bandos (2. September 2010)

[so mein neuer Char^^]

Name: Garen

Rasse: Mensch

Klasse: damit hat mich Dweencore inspiriert^^ er ist sogesehen nix^^

Zugehörigkeit: Neutral

Aussehen: Garen ist ein ca. 1,80 großer Mensch mittleren Alters mit Schwarzen kurzen Haaren, der komplett in eine Robuste aber trotzdem bewegliche Olivgrüne Stoffrüstung gehüllt ist. 
er trägt eine Schwarze Weste mit vielen schnell zugänglichen Taschen, in denen sich allerhand dinge befinden, hauptsächlich aber gnomisches Dynamit und Granaten.
seine faustrücken, Ellenbogen, Schienbeine und Stiefeloberseiten sind mit geschwärzten stahl gepanzert. auf seiner Stirn sitzt eine schutzbrille mit grünen Gläsern,
die Gnomischen Ursprungs scheint. zuguter letzt prangt auf seiner brust ein schnell zugängliches Messer das an das eines Kürschners erinnert.

Charaktereigenschaften: Garen hat im SI:7 eine Ausbildung zum Späher, Saboteur und Infiltrator genossen und verlässt sich dabei auf einen Unbewaffneten Kampfstil und sein
treuen Begleiter den, wie er ihn selber nennt, "Herzensbrecher". nach vielen Mission für die Allianz, unter anderem auch mit seinem alten freund Teskahr (dem ein oder anderen noch ein begriff^^),
hat sich Garen von der Allianz losgeschrieben und ist nun häufig in den neutralen Städten anzutreffen, in denen er gerne riskante Aufträge für die gut zahlende Gesellschaft durchführt.
er geht gerne in Travernen um seine Kontakte zutreffen oder um neue zuknüpfen. Garen ist alles in allem ein relativ gesprächiger und netter Typ, vorrausgesetzt man beleidigt ihn nicht.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*kommt in die Traverne, mustert schnell die anwesenden und überprüft die Umgebung*

"Einen wunderschönen Guten Tag"

*registriert die Reaktionen der Anwesenden und setzt sich dabei inrichtung eines freien Platzes nahe der anderen Gäste in bewegung*


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2010)

*blickt kurz von seinem Buch auf*
Hallo.
*schreibt weiter*


----------



## Deck5 (3. September 2010)

O=Veerdammt
O=NA warte


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2010)

*blickt von seinem Buh zu Ohfelia auf*


----------



## Deck5 (3. September 2010)

occ ich glaube ich ziehe meine dämonenjägerin raus die sidn viel zu mächtig oder ich braube sie ihrer kräfte... irgendwie ^^ occ off
O*geht nach denklich nach draußen*
Tja jetzt ist sie weg.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2010)

*lächelt stll in sich hinein und widmet sich wieder dem Buch*


----------



## Deck5 (3. September 2010)

*geht raus während drenn wieder reinkommt*
Toll da wollte ich mich mit der dämonin und dem schurken wieder versöhnen und dann sind sie weg!
*klettert auf einen stuhl*


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2010)

*blickt Drenn an und verzieht das Gesicht*
Tja, so kanns gehn.


----------



## Deck5 (3. September 2010)

*verwirrt*
wieso guckst du so böse ich habe lediglich die wahrheit gesagt!!!!


----------



## Amraam (4. September 2010)

*in richtung des neu hinzugekommenen Menschen*

guten Tag.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2010)

*lacht auf*
Die Wahrheit, na sicher! Was auch sonst? Als ob niemand merken würde, wenn ein Satyr, geschweige den Xavius persönlich in diese Stadt kommt.


----------



## Deck5 (4. September 2010)

occ mit der dämonin habe ich ohfeliaa gemeint ^^  nur damit kein missverständnis entsteht occ off


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2010)

[aber du hast auch gesagt, dass Wolfy Xavius ist udn er denkt, dass das gemeint ist]


----------



## Deck5 (4. September 2010)

Ich meinte Ohfeliaa!
Und tut mir leid ich war leicht angetrunken.... wobei 5 bier eigentlich nichts besonderes sind*grinst*
Wirt bitte ein Bier


----------



## Amraam (4. September 2010)

*leise zu sich selbst*

*durch die nase schnaubend, dan an seinen tee nipend*

DÄmonen, ich bin noch nie einen bösen Dämonen begegnet.


----------



## Bandos (4. September 2010)

*wird hellhörig*
*an den Nachtelfen gewandt*

"entschuldigt wenn ich mich einmische aber ich habe gerade gehört das ihr über Xavius sprecht"
"wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann soll er doch tot sein. Wisst ihr genaueres über seine jetzige Situation?"


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2010)

Nun ja, einige sagen, er wäre tot...für mich klingt das nach einer Geschichte, um Kinder und Leichtgläubige zu beruhigen.
 Schließlich ist er nicht ein beliebiger Dämon.
Ich persönlich denke, dass er mit Kil'jaeden im Nether wartet, um zuzuschlagen...oder bereits hier ist. 
Allerdings ist er außerordentlich mächtig, und ich denke, dass es nicht unbemerkt bleiben würde, wenn jemand versuchen würde, ihn zu beschwören.
*grinst*
Aber auf alle Fälle muss er schon sehr leichtsinnig sein,um sich in die Nähe einer größeren Stadt zu begeben.


----------



## Bandos (5. September 2010)

*nickt zustimmend*

"Da stimme ich euch zu und wenn die Naaru wirklich so mächtig sind, dann würden sie es als erstes merken wenn er in dieser Stadt wäre."


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2010)

*widmet sich wieder seinem buch, scheint jedoch unkonzentriert*


----------



## Amraam (5. September 2010)

*schaut interresiert auf*

Wie mächtig ist dieser Dämon?


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2010)

*lacht bitter auf*
Wir reden hier von Sargeras rechter Hand, das dürfen wir nicht vergessen. Mächtiger als Archimonde ist er allemal. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, seine Macht übersteigt sogar Kil'jaedens.


----------



## Bandos (5. September 2010)

*schaut den nachtelfen mit prüfenden Blick noch eine Weile an bevor er sich, still schweigend, wieder der traverne widmet*


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2010)

*wendet sich an den Nachtelfen*
Ich glaube ihr übertreibt etwas.
*blättert in seinem Buch weiter*


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

AE:*Blickt das Buch des Nachtelfen an.*
_Woher_ kenne ich dieses nur Buch?
*Schaut nachdenklich auf den Boden.*

AF:*Setzt sicht zu Arion und flüstert in etwas ins Ohr.*


----------



## Amraam (5. September 2010)

*schaut nachdenklich drein*

hm...

*hat unbewusst einen Seelensplitter aus der tasche gezogen*
*sehr nachdenklich*
Dämonen zu töten ist sehr schwer, nahezu unmöglich...

aber...


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Bei so jemanden wie ihm bräuchte man einen Helden wie Malfurion, wir könnten höchstens als Kanonenfutter dienen.


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

AE:''Damit könntest du recht haben Arion!''

*Lauscht den Gesprächen der anderen.*
AF:''Aber was, Gnom ?


----------



## Amraam (5. September 2010)

*schüttelt nachdenklich den kopf*

nein... einen Dämonen kann man deshalb nicht töten, da er , sollte er seinen körper verlieren, nur zurückgeschickt wird.


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

AE:''Nachtelf, dieses Buch, wie lautet der Name von ihm?''
*Guckt den Nchtelf nachdenklich an.*


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2010)

*liest weiter in seinem Buch*
Dämonen.
*schüttelt sich*
Widerwärtig.


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2010)

*lächelt und stelt das Buch hin. Auf dem Buchrücken steht "Giftpflanzen und ihre Wirkung", außerdem ist dort eine dunkelrote rätselhafte Rune gemalt*
Eine Bekannte lieh es vor einer Weile aus und reiste damit im Gepäck herum. Vielleicht habt ihr sie gesehen.


----------



## Amraam (5. September 2010)

*den oger [ooc, oder war da ein char-wechsel?] an*

*leise stimme*

Dämonen sind ... gefährlich ja, aber wiederwärtig...

*Kurzes kopfschütteln*


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

AE:''Giftplanzen?Interessant.''

*Mischt sich gelangweilt in die Unterhaltung ein.*
AF:'' Es kommt darauf an aus welcher Perspektive man Dämonen betrachtet , oder um welchen Dämonen es sich handelt.''


----------



## Lethior (5. September 2010)

[Der Oger ist schon eine ganze Weile weg, dachte Schadoweye hätte den neuen Char schon übernommen, ich suche mal die Charakterbeschreibung raus

Name: Mortiferus
Geschlecht: Männlich
Volk: Mensch
Aussehen: Schwarze Robe, einen knochigen Holzstab, auf der Spitze ist ein giftgrüner Stein eingesetzt. Obowhl er noch relativ jung ist, sind seine Gesichtszüge eingefallen und das graue Haar hängt ihm wirr über das Gesicht. Er trägt einen schweren Sack auf seinem Rücken mit sich herum, auf dem deutlich Blutflecken zu sehen sind. Raue Stimme. Sein Auftreten wirkt ungepflegt und ein unangehnemer Geruch haftet ihm an

Nur für euch rausgesucht. Beruf steht da keiner, weil ihn bisher keiner herausgefunden hat^^]


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2010)

*blickt stirnrrunzelnd von seinem Buch auf*
Wie meint ihr das?


----------



## Amraam (7. September 2010)

[ooc: ich fühle mich einfach mal angesprochen...]

nun....

Dämonen sind weder gut noch böse, sie sind ... einfach so.

Ein Wolf der ein Schaf erlegt, ist ja auch nicht .. böse...


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2010)

Mit dem Unterschied, dass der Wolf das Schaf tötet, weil er Hunger hat. Dämonen töten aus reinem Vergnügen und Machtgier.
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Aber man kann ihnen keinen Vorwurf machen. Sondern nur dem Fadenzieher.


----------



## Amraam (7. September 2010)

*schütelt den kopf*

nein..

ich hab nochnie erlebt das ein Dämon aus vergnügen tötet. Menschen, ja , aber DÄmonen...

egal was ein Dämon macht, er muss einen grund dafür haben...

*kurtze pause, das flimern auf dem tressen gedankenverloren betrachtend*
*leiser, in sich gekehrt*
auch wenn dieser grund für uns lächerlich gering aussehen mag...
....
wenn allerdings ein Dämon einen Menschen gehörig ist, kann es allerdings durchaus sein...


----------



## Bandos (7. September 2010)

*hört interessiert dem Gespräch zu*
_
Interessant anscheinend haben mehrere von ihnen schonmal mit Dämonen zutun gehabt....... ich muss
ehrlich gestehen ich habe noch nie mit einem Dämonen gekämpft........Mit bloßen Fäusten wird das auch ziemlich schwer
und mein Dolch ist nur für präziese Stöße gedacht. Das heißt ich bin ziemlich gegen solch einen Gegner aufgeschmissen......._

*ist vollkommen in gedanken versunken*


----------



## Amraam (7. September 2010)

*liest in seinem buch weiter *

[ooc: ein etwas dickeres, in schweres leder eingebundenes buch, den man die häufigere bekanntschaft mit zimmerecken ansieht, titel ist nicht, nichtmehr erkennbar.]


----------



## Deck5 (8. September 2010)

*drenn geht raus ein paar minuten später kommt Lok Adare rein*
Deck5 mit:

Name: Lok Adare (draeneisch für "Das Feuer")

Geschlecht: Weiblich

Rasse: Draenei

Klasse: Schamanin

Bemerkung: Trägt eine beinahe vollkommen blaue Kettenrüstung, der Großteil der Schuterstücke ist auch blau. Auf ihnen tanzen
je Schulter drei kleine Flammen, auch Streitkolben und Schild sind blau. Sie hat sich auf das Element des Feuers spezialisiert 
und gehört zu den Aldor, hegt aber keine Feindschaft mit den Sin´dorei oder den Sehern, da sie friedliche Handlungen vorzieht
als die feindlichen oder kriegerischen. 

*guckt sich um als sie sich auf den erst besten platz setzt*
Viele neue Gesichter.
INteressant.


----------



## Bandos (8. September 2010)

*guckt mit Nachdenklichen blick auf seinen Dolch*
_
Vielleicht sollte ich einen verzauberer aufsuchen, die können doch etwas gegen Dämonen machen_........

*Balanciert seinen Dolch auf dem Zeigefinger*


----------



## Lethior (8. September 2010)

*Schlägt das Buch geräuschvoll zu und verstaut es in seinem Sack*
Ich habe keine Lust mehr hier zu warten und zu sehen, wann und ob etwas passiert. 
Ich werde jetzt nach Sturmwind gehen.
*hebt den Sack auf seinen Rücken und verlässt die Taverne*


----------



## Bandos (8. September 2010)

*wird von dem "Nekromanten" aus seinen Gedanken gerissen*_

Der sollte aufpassen das er nicht vor den Stadttoren erschossen wir, bei dem Aussehen.........._

*blickt dem Typen mit dem Sack auf dem Rücken noch kurz nach*


----------



## Soladra (8. September 2010)

*hebt den Blick und betrachteh die Draenei etwas genauer, sein Mundwinkel zuckt und er widmet sich wieder seinem Buch*


----------



## Bandos (8. September 2010)

*mustert die Schamanin kurz und schaut wieder auf seinen Dolch*

_Mein alter Freund Jaffar sollte auch noch hier in der Stadt sein, der kann mir sowas bestimmt verzaubern.
_
*schaut sich kurz um und steht auf*
*steckt den Dolch zurück in die Brustscheide und verlässt die Traverne*


----------



## Bandos (8. September 2010)

*eine gestalt, die in einen kompletten Schwarzen Kapuzenumhang gekleidet ist, betritt die Traverne*
*geht leicht humpelnd zu einem freien Platz abseits der restlichen besucher. Immer wenn das rechte
Bein auf den Boden kommt ist, ein Hölzernes Geräusch zuhören*

[erklärung kommt später, der war schonmal hier]


----------



## Soladra (8. September 2010)

*scheint imemrnoch auf sein Buch konzentriert*


----------



## Dweencore (8. September 2010)

AE:''Und wie lautet der Name eures Buches Gnom?''


----------



## Amraam (9. September 2010)

*mit einem leichten lächeln im gesicht*

ihr werdet es vermutlich erheiternd finden,
es ist ein buch, für erste hilfe.


----------



## Bandos (15. September 2010)

[ich führ das ma einfach weiter, wollte eigentlich warten bis sich hier nen bissel was getan hat]

*Garen betritt wieder die Traverne und sieht die gestalt in schwarz an einem Tisch abseits sitzen*
_
na endlich da ist er ja........_

*registriert die unauffällige Handbewegung des Kapuzenträgers und bewegt sich daraufhin zu dem Tisch*
*zieht einen stuhl vor und setzt sich darauf*

*flüstert* "schön dich alten Knochen auch mal wieder zusehen, also was hast du für mich?......"

*Die beiden flüstern eine Weile miteinander und man bemerkt das spannungen zwischen den beiden gesprächspartnern entstehen*


----------



## Soladra (16. September 2010)

*blickt kurz von seinem Buch auf und mustert die beiden genau, wendet sich dann seinem Buch zu*


----------



## Bandos (16. September 2010)

[ich kennzeichne den kapuzenträger mit T:(die erklärung zu dem Charakter könnt ihr auf seite 16 nachlesen, wollte das nicht komplett reinkopieren) und garen mit G:]

*langsam kommt mehr unruhe in das gespräch*

 T: *spricht leise* "Du verdammter Mistkerl ich wusste das man dich darauf ansetzen würde, aber ich dachte der alten zeiten willen überlegtst du dir es noch einmal!"

G: *schaut sich kurz um* "Mir gefällt das genausowenig, aber währe es anders herum, dann wüsste ich das du es auch nicht ablehnen würdest!"

T: "was willst du jetzt machen? es einfach durchziehen als würden wir uns garnicht kennen?! Als wäre ich ein Ziel wie jedes andere?!"

G: *lässt den blick ein wenig sinken* "Jetzt tu mal nicht so" *schaut seinen gegenüber wieder fest an* "Du würdest nicht anders Handeln, verdammt das ist halt eine der regeln
und schließlich hast du sie ja immer strikt verfolgt!"

T: "du meinst es also ernst?" *lehnt sich ein wenig zurück* "Keine Gnade wie?......" 

*steht blitzschnell auf und schmeißt den Tisch um*

"ich dachte ich kann auf dich zählen!"

*löst den kapuzenumhang und wirft ihn in die Sichtlinie seines gegners und schleudert 3 Wurfdolche durch die Sichtblockade*

G: *blockt die Wurfdolche mit seinen gepanzerten Handrücken ab*

"tut mir leid mein alter Freund aber Geschäft ist Geschäft"

*stürzt schnell nach vorne und verpasst dem Schurken einen Schlag in die Magengrube und anschließend
eine Kniehaken gegen den Kopf*

T: *geht nach dem Angriff zu Boden und rappelt sich schnell wieder auf*
_
Der Bastard will es nicht anders_

*zieht mit seiner Rechten Hand ein Kurzschwert und mit einer eleganten bewegung kommt unter 
seinem verstümmelten Linken Arm eine weitere Klinge zum Vorschein*

G: *öffnet eine tasche seiner weste und in der hand kommt eine Granate zum Vorschein*


----------



## Soladra (17. September 2010)

Lasst den Unsinn.
*blickt nur kurz von seinem Buch auf*
Oder soll ich mitmischen?Im übrigen würdest du mit dem Ding nicht nur deinen Freund on die Luft jagen, sondern auch dich und das komplette Gasthaus. Und das dürfte dem Wirt nicht gefallen.


----------



## Bandos (17. September 2010)

G: *lacht kurz auf* "Das ist nur eine Rauchgranate, falls jemand wie du versucht sich einzumischen."
 	"das ist meine angelegenheit, falls du dich ernsthaft hier einmischt, dann jag ich den ganzen laden in die Luft"
 	*spielt ein wenig zur demonstration an einer reißleine der Weste, die alle Granaten zu entsichern scheint*
 	"halt dich bitte einfach raus"

T: *ist während garen abgelenkt war, losgesprintet und hat ihm eine kopfnuss verpasst*
 *verpasst ihm einen Nierenhieb und einen tritt in die Kniekehle*

G: *geht nach der Kombination des Schurken in die Knie und versucht sich wieder aufzurichten*

T: *nimmt ein wenig anlauf und setzt einen Drehkick, mit seinem hölzernen Bein, gegen den Kopf seines gegners* 

G: *schlägt mit einem lauten krachen auf dem Dielenboden auf*


----------



## Deck5 (17. September 2010)

DAs wird mir zu heiß ich verschwinde
*lokadare geht während ohfeliaa und Dennis wieder rein kommen*
D=hallo
O=hallo*setzen sich an den tisch in der nähe 
D=was hasst du mit dem armen typen da geacht??


----------



## Bandos (17. September 2010)

T: *wendet sich ein wenig verwundert an die nachtelfin*

"naja ich habe ihn wohl auf die bretter geschickt,.......war nur irgendwie zueinfach"

*guckt ungläubig auf dem vor ihn liegenden*

"glaubt mir den typen da macht man nicht so leicht fertig"


----------



## Deck5 (17. September 2010)

O*überlegt*
O= du hast ihn aber leicht fertig gemacht
O*sieht was*
O was ist denn mit all den granaten da??


----------



## Bandos (17. September 2010)

T: *stockt nachdem er die frage der nachtelfin hört und hinter sich schaut*
	*eine entsicherte granate explodiert und schlagartig wird ein teil der traverne in Rauch verhüllt*

G: 
*nutzt den moment und bewegt sich mit einem Schattenschritt hinter Teskahr und sticht ihm mit seinem messer schnell in die Arme und anschließend in den Rücken*
"Du hast recht so leicht bin ich nicht kleinzukriegen" 
*zieht das messer heraus und sticht es mitten ins Herz* 
"wir sehen uns auf der anderen Seite" 
*zieht sich zurück und lässt eine entsicherte Explosive Granate am Gürtel von teskahr zurück*
 
T: "Deswegen nennt er ihn also herzensbrecher........."

*reißt sich die Granate vom Gürtel und bewegt sich ebenfalls, mit letzter kraft, per schattenschritt in einen Teil der Traverne in dem keine besucher sind*
_
nicht mal eine Scharfe...............Dreckskerl

_"das hab ich mir anders ausgemalt...."

*kippt nach vorne um und sieht garen in der menschenmenge auf den Straßen veschwinden*

[/OOC vielleicht kommt jetzt mal wieder nen bissel dynamik hierein?]


----------



## Deck5 (18. September 2010)

O*erschrocken*
O= man bringt niemanden so um nawarte
O*folgt garen schnell und unauffälig*


----------



## Soladra (18. September 2010)

*steht ebenfalls auf, stülpt sich die Kapuze wieder über den Kopf und verschwindet in der Menge*


----------



## Dweencore (18. September 2010)

AF:*Wacht erschrocken aus seinen Gedanken, durch den Lärm des Kampfes, auf.*
''Was ist hier denn passiert?''
AE:''Zwei Idioten haben gegeneinander gekämpft, aber sag mir mal lieber wo du mit deinen Gedanken warst?''
AF:''Als ob du dies nicht schon längst wüsstest.''
AE:*Grinst.*
''Da hast du wohl Recht.''
''Glaubst du dass er bald kommt ?''
AF:Ich weiss nicht, aber ich hoffe es, denn dieses Gasthaus scheint mir nicht recht freundlich zu sein.''
AE:Und schon wieder hast du recht.''
*Beide Lachen*


----------



## Amraam (18. September 2010)

*zieht ziehmlich schnell einen weiteren durchsichtigen Kristall aus der Tasche*
*ruft sehr laut einen dämonisch klingenden namen. Dabei brennt sich nach der esten silbe sich ein pentagramm um ihn herum in den boden *
*kurtz danach bildet sich im raum eine nebelige, an einen Geist errinernde gestallt.*
*Das leichte, auf eine phasenverschobe kreatur hindeutende flimmern, verschwand dabei*

*ziehmlich erschrocken*: was sollte das den??
*dabei umgibt ihn eine zwar kaum wahrnehmbarer schwach-schwartze Blase*

[ooc: jaa, ich weis, Dämonen in shat... aber wenn jemand um sein leben fürchtet, und granat-splitter zählen nunmal zu jenen sachen die genau das bedrohen, reagiert dieser nunmal etwas ... drastisch.]


----------



## Deck5 (18. September 2010)

*ohefeliaa kommt schwer verwundet wieder rein*
D=*seufstund geht nach ohfeliaa die sich bereits flach auf des boden gelegen hat*
D= sei demnächst vorsichtiger
O*lächelt schwach*
D*ritzt sich in die hand und murmelt etwas nicht deutbares wo bei das blut in ohfeliaas hamd tropft kurz dannach strahlt was in der farbe des blutes in ohfeliaas hand auf was aussieht wie 2 übereinander stehende rauten während das lechten schwächer wird schließen sich ohfeliaas wunden *
O= danke 
D=jetzt sind wir quit wie ist es dazu gekommen ??
O=satyrn haben mich über fallen 
*beide gehen zu ihrem tisch zurück und sprechen was nicht deutliches


*ich hoffe es ist ok das ich jetzt sachen wie runenheilung und heores of might and magic 5 vermischt habe *


----------



## Bandos (18. September 2010)

*jaffar kommt in die traverne gerannt und sichert mit dem gewehr im Anschlag die umgebung ab* 
*sieht teskahr in der ecke liegen und rennt schnell zu ihm um den puls zufühlen*

"Ist hier irgendjemand der erfahrung mit auf Magiebasierter heilung hat? Der mensch hier lebt noch!"

*wartet auf keine antwort sondern kramt in seinem beutel herum*


----------



## Dweencore (18. September 2010)

AF:*Flüstert Arion etwas zu.*
''Was meinst du, sollen wir ihn helfen ?''
AE:''Kann nicht schaden, ärger haben wir ja mit ihm nicht .''
AF:*Kramt in seiner Tasche und zieht ein Elixier herauß.*
''Mit Magischerheilung kann ich dir zwar nicht helfen, aber dieser Trank sollte helfen.''
*Wirft den Jäger den Trank zu.*


----------



## Bandos (18. September 2010)

*fängt die Flasche ohne hinzusehen und sieht bevor er dem schurken ihn Einflöß, einmal abwechselnd zu den beiden untoten*
_
naja hoffen wir mal das dies wirklich ein heiltrank ist........._

*nachdem die flasche geleert ist, schüttet jaffar noch ein eigenes Elixier über die wunde beim herzen*
_
nichts für schwache Mägen..............._

*die Stellen auf denen das gemisch gelandet ist, schließt sich sie Wunde langsam unter lautem Zischen und es verbreitet sich ein beißender geruch von verbrannten und verwestem Fleisch*
_
In verbindung mit dem heiltrank, sollte das ihn vor der anderen seite bewahren_

*wartet gebannt auf eine reaktion des Schurken*


----------



## Dweencore (18. September 2010)

AE:''Hast du ihn auch den richtigen Trank gegeben?''
*Grinst*
AF:*Guckt genervt*
''Nach mehr als 20 Jahren sollte ein Alchimist wissen wie ein Heiltrank aussieht und wenn ich mich recht erinnere bist du mein Lehrling''


----------



## Deck5 (26. September 2010)

*nickt als ohfeliaa raus geht*
Ich hätte auch noch helfen können


----------



## Amraam (1. Oktober 2010)

_ob dies ein wirklich ein gesundungs-trank war? unwahrscheinlich.
sterben, wird er nicht. zumindest nicht diese welt verlassen. 
ob er es sich anders wünschen würde?
ich weis es nicht.

_[Ooc] gedanken eines chars verraten, sinnvol? ausnahmsweise mache ich es mal, aber meines erachtens ist das ungut, denn dadurch kann ich evtl böse aktionen "Relertivieren", welche ohne das ernsthafte konsequenzen gehabt hätten. z.b. Mord. "von ausen" ist Mord, nunmal mord, schreib ich jetzt aber meine gedanken dazu kann ich evtl diesen Mord "begründen", womit ich damit evtl andere spieler auf meine seite ziehen kann, die ohne das nunmal ... gegen mich währen .... [/ooc]


----------



## Deck5 (8. Oktober 2010)

*dennis geht raus*
occ push post ich mach hier erst weiter wenns aktiever wird occ off


----------



## Amraam (9. Oktober 2010)

*liest gelangweilt in seinem Buch weiter*

[ooc] ein hexer inc sein Dämonischer begleiter in shat?? Konflickt??? [/ooc]


----------



## Soladra (9. Oktober 2010)

*Wolfy betritt die Taverne wieder und setzt sich wieder ungerührt hin.Ein leichtes Lächeln umspielt seinen Mund, der wegen der Kapuze kaum zu sehen ist*


----------



## Deck5 (9. Oktober 2010)

*hey nach dem push des threads gehts ja wohl recht gut*
NAmerenn
RAsse:zwerg
Geschlecht:Männlich
Bemerkung:Trägt eine grüne plattenrüstung aus smaragten Der helm ist grün rot blau violett
Sein beiden Äxte sind 2einhalb fach so groß wie er selbst und tortzdem hebt er sie mit leichtig keit
Geschichte:ER selber wurde als bergmanns sohn geboren aber aufgrund seine kräftigen statur hat er den weg des krieges eingeschlagen mir 16 war er bereits in dun morogh als gebirgjäger stationiert udn hat sich den respekt und das wohlwollen durch viele gute taten für sein heimatland beim könig hart erarbeitet. als er 25 war brach die seuche von lorderon aus und er hat viele seienr kamerraden fallen sehen udn weiß daher was es heißt gegen sich selbst udn gegen seine kamerade zu kämpfen sein vater wurde von arthas selbst getötet und er hat nun eineen unändingen hass auf alles was nekromatie benutzt. er ist sehr umgänglich aber wird sofort zum berserker wenn man seine äxte anfasst oder seine famieelie oder vorfahren beleidigt .
Wer für die horde oder für die allianz kampft wird seienen namen kenne da er bereits viele schlachten im alaterac tal geschlagen hat.Als das dunkele portal geöffnet wurde hat er sich direkt bewährt und hat in eienr schlacht mehr als 15 dämonen getötet. Er findet das die blutelfen zu unrecht verstoßen wurden und ist daher auf seiten der seher!
Zugehörig keit:seher
*drenn kommt wieder in die teverne und merkt sofort daas der wrt nicht (gedanklich) anwesend ist also legt er 2 god auf den tresen und zapft sich ein bier nachdem er das getan hat setzt er sich in die nähe aller beteiligten*
Hallo 
das war vielleicht eine sache ich war... momentmal interessiert das überhaupt jemanden??


----------



## Amraam (10. Oktober 2010)

*blickt in richtung des neuankömlings*

(der leerwandler wurde inzwischen wieder durch den wichtel ersetzt)

Hallo.

Ist es innteresant?


----------



## Deck5 (10. Oktober 2010)

naja eigentlich nicht ... zumindest für mich nicht 
egal ih sags trotzdem mal ich war in mission der seher unterwegs um ein buch zu holen welches keal´s blutelfen haben 
es ging auch recht einfach bis ein dreanei mich sah .. er wusste das ich zu den seher gehöre und rief sofort da sind die verräter und die blutelfen gingen natürlich auch direkt auf mich los ... und das beste war als ich ihn gerade traff meinte er ´´ ich weiß nicht wovon du sprichst" wären nicht gerade drei andere shattrath wächter in der nähe am patrolieren gewesen wäre er jetzt tod


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2010)

*betrachtet den Neuankömmling eine Weile eingehend und widmet sich dann weider seinem Buch*


----------



## Cysiaron (13. Oktober 2010)

*betritt die bar, nimmt die axt von der schulter. nimmt auf einem hocker an der bar platz*
bier, groß!
*kramt ein tuch und ein ölfläschchen hervor und fängt an seine axt zu polieren*

(wie man sehen kann, ein kräftiger ork, vernarbt und ein funkeln in den augen. man könnte es als streitlustig oder brutal ansehen)


----------



## Deck5 (13. Oktober 2010)

*sieht das der ork seine axt plliert und prüft seine waffen auf halt*
*leise aber trotzdem verstänndlich*
mhh sitzen ich hoffe der ork da will kein blutbad anrichten ..
wobei er könte einnen recht interessanten kampf abgeben


----------



## Soladra (13. Oktober 2010)

*wirft dem Ork einen flüchtigen Blick zu und zuckt leicht zusammen, als würde er etwas erkennen*


----------



## Bandos (13. Oktober 2010)

*seufzt leise und murmelt etwas unverständliches*

"tja mein Freund dann hat er es wohl doch geschafft"

*hebt den Toten Schurken mit einer Hand an und schultert ihn*
_
dieser Mord ist definitiv seine Handschrift, für Geld machen leute fast alles.
Er kannte ihn schon fast sein ganzes Leben........ würde ich den obrigkeiten 
auch überdrüssig werden, dann würde er ebenfalls nicht zögern.......nagut ich würde auch nicht zögern,
so läuft das nunmal.
_
*schüttelt den Kopf und setzt sich richtung ausgang in bewegung*

*murmelt* "Geschäft ist Geschäft"


----------



## Cysiaron (14. Oktober 2010)

*legt ein paar kupfermünzen auf den tresen*
ich kann bezahlen, und nun tisch auf.
*spielt mit einer goldmünze in der klaue*
wenn du die willst, dann sorg dafür, dass ich keinen durst habe.

*schaut Soladra an und dann wieder auf seine axt.
*poliert weiter*


----------



## Deck5 (14. Oktober 2010)

occ bevor soladra das macht es ist nicht soladra sondern wolfi also jemand anderes occ off
*seufst erleichtert *
 nur jemand der was trinken will naja *geht hinter den tresen und holt sich und dem ork ein bier*
hier *gesellt sich zu dem ork* und was macht hr hier*trinkt einen kräftigen schluck bier* 
und nein ich bin nur als gast hier aber der gastwirt schent nicht vorort zu sein zumindest geistig


----------



## Cysiaron (14. Oktober 2010)

*grunzt zufrieden*
ich? ich bin nur auf der reise. in vier tagen geht eine karavane nach garadgar. das sind ein paar silbermünzen und ich muss nicht alleine gehen.
*schaut den bierspender an*
kennst du nagrand?


----------



## Deck5 (14. Oktober 2010)

ja ich war viele male dort ich wünschte es gäbe ein paar ähnliche orte in azeroth...
die schönheit die artenvielfältig keit und die guten kämpfe und ich nehme dir die frage ab ja ich habe gegen die maghar gekämpft aber jeden habe ich leben lassen! wir sind hier um die brennende legion zu schlagen und illidian und schergen zu töten nicht wegen der streitigkeiten der horde und der allianz


----------



## Cysiaron (14. Oktober 2010)

hai, ein schönes land. die wiesen sind grün, die flüsse voller fische und es gibt viel wild.
mein kind wird dort geboren. ich kenne die ganze welt, doch nagrand ist am schönsten.


----------



## Deck5 (14. Oktober 2010)

stimmt wirklich ein schönes gebiet wäre es jetzt noch dort winter wäre es besser als dun morrogh*lacht*


----------



## Cysiaron (14. Oktober 2010)

das ist nicht nur ein gebiet. wir haben der allianz reichlich land geraubt. oft war es nur verbrannte erde. nagrand ist heimat. das ist mehr wert als nur gebiet.


----------



## Soladra (15. Oktober 2010)

*lächelt Still in sich hinein und widmet sich wieder seinem Buch*


----------



## Deck5 (15. Oktober 2010)

occ so wird das nichts ich möchte jetzt nicht auf allews antworten und wenn jemand antwortet(ausnahme cysiaron)dann nur *lächelt still in sich hinnenn....... sagt nichts........... und so weiter und so fort wenn das sowieter kommt kann ja gleich ein atombomber kommen occ off

ach ja ich habe das garnicht bemerkt*kramt in seinem beutel und holt ein marschalls zeichen der  sturmlanzengarde herraus * und das will was heißen


----------



## Cysiaron (15. Oktober 2010)

da *kramt im rucksack* da kann ich mit *wühlt nen wappenrock der frostwölfe hervor*
kramt noch weiter* du, du willst mich nicht *wühlt weiter* du willst mich gestimmt *weiter fummel und dann einen erfreuten blick mach*
bestimmt nicht reizen *holt einen umhang des kriegshymnenclans hervor an den lauter verschrumpelte zwergennasen genäht sind*
ich hab *fummelt nochmals* ich hab nämlich *scheint was gefunden zu haben* hab nämlich urlaub, und im urlaub spalte ich keine *holt den fund aus dem rucksack heraus*
spalte ich keine köpfe. *öffnet die hand und zeigt so ein gutes stück Alteraclochkäse*
magst du? der ist jetzt wohl vier jahre alt.


----------



## Lethior (15. Oktober 2010)

[Soladra gewinnt den Preis für den passivsten Charakter der Taverne 
Ich schicke mal meinen Oger wieder ins Geschehen]

*schiebt seinen dicken Bauch durch die Menschenmassen vor der Taverne*
RAPHA!!
*stürmt förmlich in die Taverne, reißt den Wirt an sich und drückt in an sich*
Lange nicht gesehen.
*ohne den Wirt runterzulassen sieht er sich in der Taverne um*
Kant noch nicht hier?


----------



## Soladra (15. Oktober 2010)

*blick den Oger überrascht an und kann sich ein leises Lachen nicht verkneifen*
*Liola kommt mit einnem Bündel groben Wollstoffs wieder rein, bleibt aber , als sie den Oger sieht, erschrocke stehen und wird käseweiß*

[GEnau dass wollte ich doch bezwecken. Das einer von euch fragt,ob ich nicht auch ein Bier oder so mag oder mich fragt, warum ich mich nicht zu ihnen geselle]


----------



## Deck5 (15. Oktober 2010)

mhh was macht den so ein kleines mädchen hier sollte das nicht besser i weisenhaus sein...und warum zur hölle ist der nacht elf so still*geht zum nachtelf *hallo jemand da HAAAAAAAAAAALLOOOOOOOOOO???? *füchtelt mit seiner hand vor seinen augen geht danach wieder zu seinem platz und sagt ganz normal*naja immer her damit umso reifer um so besser


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

wenn du den käse willst, bedien dich. ich muss mal wohin. diese rüstung ist unbequem.
*schnappt sich sein zeug und verschwindet im abort. 
man kann das scheppern von plattenrüstung und das rasseln von kettenrüstung hören.
nach einer viertelstunde erscheint der ork wieder im schankraum, gekleidet in eine hellbraune lederhose und einem gewebten roten hemd. seine füße bekleiden nach wie vor die wuchtigen schweren plattenstiefel. 
an seinem gürtel hängen zu jeder seite krismesser (das sind die mit der wellenförmigen klinge). sie sehen nicht wie waffen aus die man im kampf nutzen würde, doch klebt an beiden rostrotes blut.
um den hals trägt er eine kette aus orkzähnen bestehend. sein haar trägt er nun offen und ist nass. über den rechten hauer ist ein ring aus metallisch blau schimmernder ring gestülpt. auf den nun sichtbaren händen sieht man nun auf dem linken handrücken das clansymbol der frostwölfe und auf dem rechten handrücken das abzeichen der Kor´kron.

nimmt wieder platz und stellt den gut geschnürten rucksack an dem seine rüstung baumelt zu seinen füßen ab.*
"hmm, du scheinst keinen käse zu mögen"
*bricht sich ein stück vom käse ab und schiebt es sich ins maul, sucht dann ein kleines fässchen hervor, sticht mit zwei fingern hinein und verteilt den fettigen inhalt in den klauen um sich die hände und handgelenke massierend damit einzureiben*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Oktober 2010)

nein ich mag wohl käse aber ich war gerade in gedanken bei meiner familie
*bricht sich ein stück des käses ab und isst das stück käse*
*mit vollem mund* mhh lecker allerdingf ein biffchen unreif findeft du nicht??


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

könnte noch ein paar jahre
*noch ein stück abbrech*


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

*WOlfy grinst*
W:Ja, ich bin noch da. Es gibt ja einige meines Volkes, die längts schlafen würden.
*Liola traut sich immer noch nicht vom Fleck*
W: Liola, jetzt komm schon her. Je eher du herkommst, desto eher kann ich auf dich aufpassen.
*Liola kukt immernoch ängstlich den Oger an, geht aber dann zögernd zu Wolfy*


----------



## Lethior (16. Oktober 2010)

*scheint nicht zu bemerken wie er angestarrt wird*
Na, wo hab ich denn...
*beugt sich über die Theke*
Das hab ich doch hier irgendwo abgestellt...
*greift mit breitem Grinsen nach seinem Weinfass*
Sag ich doch.
*trinkt mit großen Zügen von dem Wein und rülpst laut, als er das Fass wieder auf den Boden stellt*


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

*schaut Liola an*
angst vor ogern? hatte ich auch mal. die tun nichts, und die bluten auch.


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

*Liolas Blick wandert vom Oger zu dem Ork und dann zu Wolfy. Sie scheint ängstlich, will das allerdings anscheinend nicht zeigen*
*Wolfy lächelt still und verwuschelt Liolas Haare, was sie zum kichern bringt*


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

*spricht die kleine an*
da wo ich herkomme gibt es auch Oger, und ihre Herren, die Gronn. die sollen die söhne des größten ogers sein.
weißt du, mein volk hat eine tradition. man wird erst ein ork wenn man einen oger getötet hat.
wenn du angst hast, dann zerquetschen sie dich und fressen dich auf. wenn du keine hast, dann weißt du dass sie auch schmerzen haben.
*nimmt sich ein stück käse*


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

*Liola scheint sofort Feuer und Flamme*
Du hast einn Oger getötet? So ein großen wie den da?


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

"größere" 
*nimmt einen kleinen kieselstein vom boden auf und zeigt ihn der kleinen*
"hier, nimm diesen magischen ogertöter. steck ihn dir in die tasche und kein oger wird dich fressen"
*hält die offene klaue hin*


----------



## Lethior (16. Oktober 2010)

*blickt das Mädchen mit einem dümmlichen Grinsen an*
Brauchst keine Angst haben. Kinder schmecken gut, esse aber nicht mehr. Mögen die Leute nicht.


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

*lacht bei den worten des ogers laut auf, verzieht das gesicht so, dass nur ein grinsen bleibt und spricht ihn an*
"wie schmecken kinder? hab noch nie eins gegessen."


----------



## Lethior (16. Oktober 2010)

*wendet sich, erfreut über die Nachfrage, an den Ork*
Sind ganz zart. Musst aber aufpassen das du keine Kinder mit Bart bekommst.
*zeigt auf den Zwerg*
Die schmecken nicht. Viel zu zähes Fleisch.


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

*kichert*
die kurzen mit den haaren sind zwerge. die haben gewöhnlich was dagegen das man ihnen den hals umdreht.


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

*Lia lächelt und nimmt dem Ork den Kieselstein ab*
Lanke!
W: Siehst du,jetzt musst du keine Angst mehr haben... 
*Lächelt den Ork schelmisch an*


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

*grinst Wolfie an*
kinder


----------



## Lethior (16. Oktober 2010)

Pfui, Zwerge. Kaum zu glauben, dass Kinder mit Bart so weit herum kommen.
*trinkt einen Schluck Wein*
Kinder schmecken auch gut mit Grollhuf. Kann man auch mit Fisch essen. 
Kinder sind gut zum Essen.
*wirkt traurig*
Lange nicht gegessen.


----------



## Deck5 (16. Oktober 2010)

*leicht zornig* und ich würde dir raten auch keinen zwer oder gnom mehr essen zu wollen sonst machst du bekannschaft mit meinen äxten


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

*grinst sich eins*
"ruhig kurzer, ist nur ein oger."


----------



## Deck5 (16. Oktober 2010)

*geht hinter die theke und kommt mit einem bier fass wieder * so das reicht erst mal für uns alle ... hoffe das ich keinen trink rausch bekomme oder die taverne hat 1-2 fässer weniger alleine durch mich*zapft sich ein bier trinkt es ausa und zapft sich noch eins*


----------



## Lethior (16. Oktober 2010)

*blickt auf die Waffen des Zwergs*
Äxte? Das sind Spielzeuge!
*wuchtet seine Keule von seinem Rücken*
Das ist eine Waffe!
*fängt an laut zu lachen, als er sieht, dass seine Keule den Zwerg an Größe überragt*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Oktober 2010)

naj aber trotzdem ich mag es nicht wenn jemand unser volk oder unsere freunde als bärtige kinder bezeichnet... *kramt in seinem beutel * ah hier*hollt zwei riesige talbukhörner herraus* weiß jemand wie ich schnell nach nargrand nach nesing warry komme?? 
occ meine äxte haben einen stiel klapp mechanismus von gnomen geprüft funktioniert in 86.93452673% aller fälle occ off


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

*Liola spielt mit ihrem "Ogertöter" herrum, Wolfy wendet sich nun ganz dem Ork zu*
W: Euer Gesicht kommt mir entfernt bekannt vor. Wie nennt ihr euch?


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

"Wolfie, ich heiße Gromshak Graschak Cysiaron Elfenschänder"

*an den zwerg gewandt*
"für bärtige kinder ist dein volk eine ziemlich zähe art. mit euch zu kämpfen bringt wirklich ehre."


----------



## Deck5 (16. Oktober 2010)

*lacht*
ich denke da hasst du recht sonst hättet ihr und schon längst im alterac tal überannt


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

alterac ist immer einen kampf wert. auch wenn ich nicht mehr weiß worum es geht.


----------



## Deck5 (16. Oktober 2010)

.... na gut ich ... ähhhhh. nun ja.... ich ... ich habe es auch vergessen *zuckt mit den schultern* naja bin aber auch schon ein jahr hier in der scherbenwelt....hauptsächlich auf der höllen feuer halbinsel wo ich neuen dann manchmal ein paar einfachere aufgaben überlasse wie zum beispiel unsere miene von dämonene mal wieder zu säubern*scheint verärgert* diese dummköpfe schaffen es aber auch nicht diese dumme miene wieder zurückzuholen ich gehe da demnächst mal rein und zeig diesen dämonen wo der hhammer... ähh die axt hängt


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

"nagrand, frieden"
*schließt kurz die augen*
"und mein herd. endlich wieder gutes essen."


----------



## Deck5 (16. Oktober 2010)

*seufst* tut mir leid mein freund einige allianzler haben sich den kurenei angeschloßen und wollen bald auf die mag har los stürmen unter anderem auch ein paar gnomen bomber... das hast du aber nicht von mit


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

"und ihre köpfe nagel ich dann an meine türe. wenn sie kommen, dann kommen sie eben."
*isst das letzte stück käse*
"und wenn sie kommen, dann sollen sie mit meiner frau rechnen. die ist geschickt mit der pfanne"
*reibt sich am kinn*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Oktober 2010)

*lacht * du nimmst das ja alles mit humor.. oh es ist schon spät ich gehe wohl besser schlafen gute*geht aus dem gasthaus heraus*


----------



## Cysiaron (16. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich mir sorgen mache ändert es auch nichts."
*winkt*
"gute"


----------



## Soladra (17. Oktober 2010)

*Wolfie schien bisher zu grübeln, lacht dann auf*
Könnte es sein, dass du bei der Allianz nicht gerade beliebt bist?
In Sturmwind bekommt man beim Großmarschalll recht viel Gold für dich.
*Blickt zu Liola, die am Tisch eingeschlafen ist, und lächelt*


----------



## Cysiaron (17. Oktober 2010)

bestimmt gibt es ein nettes sümmchen. das ist für krieger ganz normal.


----------



## Soladra (17. Oktober 2010)

*lacht auf*
Für Krieger ein in der Tat beachtliches Sümmchen. Ihr solltet achtgeben. Ich hörte einige Nachtelfen darüber reden, dass sie euch auflauern wollen. Ich glaube, das war bei.... wie heißt das Gebiet doch gleich? Schergrat? Ja, ich glaube, es war das Brachland.
*Grinst schräg*
Und keine Sorge, ich locke euch nicht in einen Hinterhalt. Im Kampf werden wir alle irgendwo gebraucht, sei es bei den Hilern im Zelt oder in der ersten Schlachtreihe.Der Krieg von Horde und Allianz ist für mich außerordentlich...ermüdent.


----------



## Cysiaron (17. Oktober 2010)

"ich mache mir keine sorgen dadrum. ein paar clanbrüder reisen ebenfalls nach hause."
*sinniert kurz*
"ja, mit den elfen hab ich schon einen langen streit. die wollen aber kein kopfgeld einstreichen. die wollen meinen kopf auf einen pfahl spießen."
*nimmt einen schluck bier*
"drei monate urlaub. endlich was anständiges essen, angeln gehen, den einen oder anderen ringkampf machen. und meine frau wiedersehen."


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2010)

occ ich lösche jetzt alle chars die ich je hatte 
Name:???
Klasse:???
Rasse: Menschin
Bemerkung:Man kann nur eine recht große gestallt dennoch zierlich sehen da alles von einem Goldenen Plattenpanzer bedekt istselbst der kopf und man kann weder ihr gesicht noch wasanderes außer ihren plattenpanzer und ihr goldenen schild und schwert erkennen(vergoldet eigentlich titanstahl)

*eine große zierlich gestalt kommt in de taverne und setzt sich an den tisch mit dem ork*


----------



## Lethior (18. Oktober 2010)

*sieht die Frau an und bricht in brüllendes Gelächter aus*
Die sieht aus wie Glühwürmchen aus Zangarmarschen!


----------



## Deck5 (18. Oktober 2010)

Und du siehst aus wie ein dummer Oger... dummer fetter Oger.


----------



## Lethior (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich frage mich ob man euch zerquetschen kann wie Glühwürmchen.
*steht auf, greift nach seiner Keule und bäumt sich vor der Frau auf*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2010)

*lacht* ich glaube du würdest von was sagtest du glühwürmchen?? ja ich glaube das war es ich glaube du würdest von deunem sogenannten glühwürmchen vernichtent geschlagen aber nur zu geif ruhig an!
*steht auf zieht schwert und schild und macht sich kampf bereit*


----------



## Lethior (19. Oktober 2010)

*knackt laut mit seinen Fingerknochen*
Du bist mutig. Sehr mutig, für so eine zierliche Frau.
*setzt sich wieder hin, seine Lust zu kämpfen scheint wieder verflogen zu sein*
Ich mag Mut. Ist gut. Aber solltest aufpassen mit großen Worten, wenn Gegner dir mit einer Hand die Knochen brechen können.
Wie heißt du, Glühwürmchen? 
*grinst amüsiert*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2010)

*steckt das schwert und das schild wieder weg*
Ich sehe keinen Grund euch meinen Namen zu nennen Oger! 
*setzt sich hin und holt einen edelen tropfen wein heraus um ihn zu trinken*


----------



## Lethior (19. Oktober 2010)

*grunzt*
Gut, dann bleibt's bei Glühwürmchen.
Scheinst ja nich' grade gesprächig.


----------



## Soladra (19. Oktober 2010)

*Lia wacht auf und blinzelt verwirrt*
L: Hm? Wasn los?
W: Du bist eingeschlafen, Kleine. 
*Lia Blickt die Menschenfrau mit großen Augen und offenem Mund an und scheint kein Wort herauszubekommen*


----------



## Lethior (19. Oktober 2010)

*blickt das Mädchen an*
Hast du auch noch Angst vor Glühwürmchen?


----------



## Soladra (19. Oktober 2010)

*Wolfy kann sich ein leises Lachen nicht verkneifen, Liola schttelt nur den Kopf*
W: Sie ist nur beeindruckt... Und wer ist das bei solch einem Anblick nicht...


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2010)

*guckt sich das mädchen genau an wobei sie den oger komplett ignoriert*
Möchtest du ein glas Milch oder was ähnliches??


----------



## Bandos (21. Oktober 2010)

[OOC] ich werde auch ma nen neuanfang machen, alle meine Chars sind ja eh weg [/OOC]

Name: Zereadan
Klasse: ???
Rasse: Mensch

Aussehen: ca. 1,90 Meter Groß, lange weiße Haare die zu Aufwendigen, nach hinten Gebunden, Zöpfen geflochten sind. Sein Gesicht wird durch eine Maske verdeckt, die nur zwei aussparungen für die Augen besitzt, das komplette Gesicht bedeckt und mit merkwürdigen Runenartigen verzierungen bedeckt ist. er trägt eine schlichte Grüne ärmellose Lederüstung, darüber einen Schwarzen Kapuzenumhang.
Die Arme und sonstige Stellen an seinem Körper die Sichtbar sind, sind mit unnatürlich Hellblauen Tättowierungen überzogen und als einzige waffe trägt er einen verschlissenen stab der aus zwei Schwertern zu bestehen scheint.

--------------------------------------------

*betritt die traverne und schlägt die Kapuze zurück*

*läuft zielstrebig zu einem freien Platz und lässt sich darauf nieder*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Fremder... verzeiht mein neugier aber was sind das da  für tätowirungen auf ihrem arm


----------



## Remor (22. Oktober 2010)

[Eine neue Gestalt betritt die Bühne!
Name: Scrupus

Rasse: Draenei

Klasse: Paladin

Zugehörigkeit: Die Richter [Eine Gilde, die nur selten in Shattrath auftaucht, da sie mit Kämpfen und mit Schlachtzügen den Terminplan voll hat]

Aussehen: Ein männlicher Draenei von massiver Statur. Seine schwere Rüstung, mit bläulicher Platte ist auf Hochglanz poliert, doch trotzdem wirken sie sehr gebraucht. Ein massives Schild aus edelstem Khorium prangt in seiner rechten Hand und eine Klinge aus weissem Stahl und dunklen Runen begleitet seine linke Hand. Er scheint eine Düstere Ausstrahlung zu haben. Eine Tiefe Narbe zieht an seiner linken Wange zur Stirn, offensichtlich die Narben eines Dolches.

Charaktereigenschaften: Er ist sehr leicht zu provozieren. Ausserdem sollte man seinen Blickkontakt vermeiden, da er sonst schnell mal mit der Faust auf den Tisch haut. Doch erreicht man seine Wellenlänge kann er sehr freundlich und grosszügig sein. Er trägt immer viel Gold bei sich, aber seine Bank ist rapelvoll damit. Wer sich mit ihm anlegt steht so bald nicht mehr auf. Er gesellt sich gerne unter ärmere Leute, um diese entweder zu beeindrucken, zu nerven oder eiversüchtig zu machen. Er geniesst das Gefühl von Ehrfurcht. Er scheint ausserdem sehr mutig zu sein und schon so manche Abenteuer erlebt zu haben.
------------------
[S = Scrupus]
S nähert sich der Taverne in einem raschen Tempo
"Rumms", als der Draenei die Taverne betritt, rammt er ziemlich rücksichtlos einen Gnom, der in der Türe stand, [G] um.
G: "Autsch! He! Pass gefälligst auf"
S bleibt stehen, dreht sich zu dem Gnom und blickt hochnäsig, bückend und verabscheut auf den Gnom
S: "Wie bitte? Hast du gerade etwas gesagt?"
S 's dunkelblaue Augen starren den Gnom böse an. Er sieht ziemlich wütend aus. (Doch Scrupus ist nicht wegen dem Gnom wütend)
G: "Oh, Äh Nein, tut mir Leid
S seufzt und murmelt etwas mit "...schon besser..", und geht langsam zu Trese zu
Der Gnom geht fluchend aus dem Lokal [ob das dem Blutelfen gefällt, wenn der Draenei die Kunden verjagt?]
Mit einem Krachen lässt sich Scrupus auf den kleinen Hocker fallen, der unter dem Gewicht des Draeneis fast zusammenzubrechen droht.
S knallt ein kleines Säckchen mit klingenden Goldmünzen auf den Tisch. Es scheint viel Geld zu sein.[~10 Gold]
S schaut den Blutelfen verachtend an und lehnt mit den Elbogen betrübt auf den Tresen ab.
S "Das beste Hochprozentige bitte, was dieser Schuppen zu bieten hat"


----------



## Bandos (22. Oktober 2010)

*schaut zu der Frau in der Goldenen Plattenrüstung*

"Diese Tättowierungen dienen mehr als nur der verzierung, ich trage sie auf dem kompletten Körper"

*schein kurz zu überlegen ob er mehr verraten sollte*

"Ich glaube das ist alles was ihr wissen müsst"

*dreht sich nun auf dem Stuhl komplett zu der Frau*

"Wenn es mir gestattet ist, dann würde ich euch auch gerne eine Frage stellen"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

*überlegt *
*seufst*
nagut
*muss grinsen*
*wendet sich zum neuen *
hallo wie geht es euch??


----------



## Bandos (22. Oktober 2010)

"ich Frage mich Wie ihr an diese imposante ruestung gekommen seit?"
"ist sie ein Verdienst ?"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

Nein ich habe sie mir selbstgeschmiedet.
musste dafür in Nordend herumreisen.


----------



## Bandos (22. Oktober 2010)

*scheint kurz zu ueberlegen*

"die ruestung, ist auf jedenfall sehr aufwendig und deckt selbst uebliche Schwachstellen ab.
Da sieht man das ihr sehr talentiert seit. Wie lautet euer Name? Von jemanden mit euren Talent muesste ich gehoert haben"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

*lacht *
ihr kennt mich nicht ich betreibe keinen laden oder ähnliches...
aber ok mein name ist sonja


----------



## Bandos (22. Oktober 2010)

*legt den kopf leicht schief*

"ich bin sehr erfreut euch kennen zulernen Sonja, erlaubt mir euch ebenfalls meinen Namen zu nennen"

*deutet eine leichte verbeugung an*

"Man nennt mich Zereadan"

*setzt sich wieder aufrecht hin*

"Ich höre es wirklich nicht oft, das jemand der das Schmiedehandwerk 
ausübt, seine Ware nicht Verkauft um damit Profit zumachen"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

Du hast was falsch verstanden ich verkaufe meine WAren allerdings nur an horde und allianz armeeen 
naja und an gute freunde aber die haben dann meistens die materialien und müssen daher ncihts bezahlen


----------



## Bandos (22. Oktober 2010)

"Gut da hab ich tatsächlich etwas falsch zusammen gereimt"

*nickt*

"Aber es ist gut zuwissen, das unsere Armeen zuverlässige Rüstungen besitzen und
nicht mit verschlissenen Schrott ihre Pflicht erfüllen"

*setzt sich bequemer hin*

"Für das Schmieden bin ich untalentiert, aber finde es dennoch faszinierend was wir für effektive Rüstungen und Waffen mit unseren 
eigenen Händen herstellen können, ich dagegen habe mich darauf spezialisiert, diese Magisch zuverstärken"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

*überlegt*
ich hoffe du bist gut darin ich suche schon seid einiger zeit einnen neuen verzauberer der letzte der so gut war wurde von.. naja ein schlimmes schicksal 
das metall was ich hier habe ist verzauberbar allerdings muss man ja gegen magier und ähnlichem gerüstet sein udn somit ist ein schild wie*nimmt ihr schild steht auf und geht zu zereadan um es auf seinen tisch zu legen*
*legt das schil hin*
meins ist komplett zauberabweisend außer in geschmolzener form in dieser zeit ist es sehr magie empfindlich und kann selbst die stärksten verzauberungen ohne probleme aufnehmen.
bzw stark zauberabweisend ich kann natürlich gegen die zauber wie von thrall jaina oder anderen mächtigen zauberern nichts machen aber die meisten versagen.
könntest du mir bei einer betsellung der allianz behilflich sein die haben wieder nen magiezerstörer und daher brauchen die so ein schild.
Wenn du mir hilfst dann bekommst du *holt einen zweihände großen gold sack aus ihrer tasche * das hier oder eine waffe von mir


----------



## Lethior (22. Oktober 2010)

*sieht beleidigt zu der Frau*
Ach, dem kannst du deinen Namen verraten!
*trinkt von dem Wein und wendet sich an den Draenei*
Das beste Hochprozentige hab ich hier. Hat der Wirt extra gesagt, war auch nich' grade billig. Aber schmecken tut es!


----------



## Bandos (22. Oktober 2010)

*schaut Sonja an*

"Meine aufwendigste Verzauberung bin ich selber, so etwas hat noch keiner vorher praktiziert, geschweige denn daran gedacht es zu praktizieren! also würde ich schon sagen das ich sehr gut bin."

*schaut in Richtung des Schildes und hebt es schließlich auf um es mit prüfenden Blick zu Mustern*

"Das Schild hat eine sehr gute Gewichtsverlagerung und ist dank seiner Form sehr gut Führbar"

*legt es vorsichtig wieder auf den Tisch*

"Ich würde sagen wir setzen uns zusammen an einen Tisch und reden darüber, ich bin auf jedenfall interessiert"

*steht auf und geht, ohne auf eine Reaktion des gegenübers abzuwarten, zu einem etwas abgeschiedeneren Platz, setzt sich und holt aus seinem Rucksack ein Pergament mit schreibutensilien hervor*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

*geht auch zu dem platz und setzt sich hin*
was meintest du gerade mit.... oh ich verstehe die tätowirungen .. ok das erklärd alles.


----------



## Bandos (22. Oktober 2010)

*ein wenig stolz liegt in seiner Stimme* "Diese Tättowierungen sind nicht durch einen Künstler mit Nadel entstanden, ich habe sie selbst mit Magie in Meine Haut eingewebt."

*merkt das er zu weit ausholt*

*etwas leiser* "sehr schmerzhaft und langwierig"

*wieder mit normaler lautstärke* " Aber lasst uns zum geschäft kommen"

*redet nun in einer lautstärke die die anderen Travernen Gäste nicht vernehmen können*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

*flüstert was zu zereadan*


----------



## Bandos (22. Oktober 2010)

*flüster etwas zu Sonja und zeigt dabei mit dem Daumen auf seinen Klingenstab*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

*überlegt*
ziemlich billig
*steht auf * 
ich geh zur bank
bin in ungefähr 10 minuten wieder da 
occ nächster eintrag 10 minuten occ off


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

*legt einen großen sack auf ihren tisch nach dem sie reingekommen ist und flüstert ihrem gegnüber was zu*


----------



## Bandos (22. Oktober 2010)

*steht nun auf und setzt sich direkt neben den Oger*

"weist du mein großer, wenn du ein wenig mehr geschmeichelt hättest und erstmal auf einer Sachlichen ebene geblieben wärst, dann hättest du auch ihren namen erfahren"

*schnippt ein Gold stück auf die theke und zieht mit einer Handbewegung eine flasche aus dem regal dahinter, durch die Luft, zu sich*

"naja das geht noch"

*öffnet die Flasche und trinkt einen kleinen Schluck*


----------



## Bandos (22. Oktober 2010)

*klopft dem Oger auf die Schulter und geht zu dem Tisch um ihr was zuzuflüstern*

*nimmt den Sack mit materialien und geht hinaus in das rege treiben der Straße*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

*nimmt aus ihrem rucksack eine flasche delen weins und ein feines weinglas welches mit leder unwickelt ist*
*packt das weinglas aus giest sich wein ein und trinkt einnen kleinen schluck*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Oktober 2010)

mhh ich frag mich wo der bleibt bei dem anderen ging es schneller


----------



## Bandos (23. Oktober 2010)

*kommt wieder in die Traverne*

" das war ein wenig schweißtreibender als ich dachte, aber das material lässt sich sehr gut verzaubern"

*Lehnt das schild an einen Stuhl*

"Ihr hattet recht das das Material wenn es kalt ist sehr magieabweisend ist, aber sobald es anfängt sich zu erhitzen, dann lässt diese Wirkung nach"

*hebt das Schild mit seiner willenskraft in die luft und positioniert es vor sich*

"wenn man jetzt eine Reihe von Magischen Angriffen darauf loslässt"

*wirkt mit seinen Händen nacheinander mehrere kleinere Kugelblitze die er auf das Schild prallen lässt*

"und es sich nun durch diese erhitzt"

*Das Schild bekommt eine rötliche Färbung und es bildet sich sofort ein leichter blauer Nebel darüber*

"weist es diese trotzdem zu einem gewissen grad ab"

*schießt zu demonstration einen kleinen frostball darauf ab der von dem Dunst, der den Schild umgibt, abgefangen wird*

"natürlich ist diese verzauberung kein Schutz der absolute Immunität gewährt, aber er kann dem Anwender die nötige zeit verschaffen um den Gegner Niederzustrecken"

*nimmt das schild nun an sich und bringt es zu Sonja´s Tisch*

"ich hoffe ihr seit zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss"

*reicht seinem gegenüber den Schild*


----------



## Lethior (23. Oktober 2010)

*betrachtet den Schild fasziniert von der Zauberkunst des Magiers*
Muss 'n ganzes Stück Arbeit gewesen sein.


----------



## Bandos (23. Oktober 2010)

*wendet sich an den Oger*

"in der tat, es ist schwer ein material zuverzaubern, welches schon von natur aus sehr große resistenzen gegen magie vorweist."
"wenn man aber die besonderheiten weis, dann kann man es trotzdem hinbekommen"


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2010)

*prüft das schild eingehend *
mhhh 
*mumelt ein paar unverständliche worte und ein großer silberner blitz kommt aus einer ihrer hand fliegt auf das schild zu prallt ab fliegt auf sonja zu und diese fängt den blitz mit ihrer hand ein *
mhh passt perfekt
sehr gute arbeit vielen dank dasold habt ihr euch schon genommen oder??


----------



## Bandos (23. Oktober 2010)

*nimmt sich still den prall gefüllten Sack mit Gold vom Tisch*

"jetzt schon und ich bedanke mich für diese großzügige Entlohnung. lasst es mich wissen wenn ihr nocheinmal meine Dienste benötigt."

*deutet eine leichte verbeugung an*
*füllt das gold in seperate gürteltaschen um*
*setzt sich wieder und trinkt einen Schluck Bier*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2010)

naja ich denke das passiert nicht so schnell.
möchtest du auch was 
*nimmt die flasche edelen weins  undkipt ein bisschen in ihr glas*
*trinkt das glas aus was nicht viel war da gerade mal der boden gut bedekt war*


----------



## Bandos (23. Oktober 2010)

" nein danke, wein ist ein getränk das mir nicht gut bekommt und ich muss dafür sorgen das mein verstand klar bleibt, sonst......"

*hält kurz inne*

"...könnte das sehr unvorteilhaft für mich enden*

*trinkt einen kleinen schluck Bier*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Oktober 2010)

warum trinkt ihr dann bier das macht keinen sinn.... ihr sagt ihr wollt bei klarem versatnd bleiben trinkt aber totzdem bier
außerdem ist dieserwein extrem alkohol arm und daher istin 10 der flaschen weniger alkohol drin als in einer normalen flasche wein


----------



## Bandos (24. Oktober 2010)

*dreht seinen Kopf langsam zu Sonja, was durch die maske ein wenig unheimlich aussieht*

"erstens ich muss bei klaren verstand bleiben"

"und zweitens weis ich wohl selber am besten wieviel ich von was zu mir nehmen darf"

*legt seinen Kopf und ruckartig schief, wodurch ein ekliges knacken zuhören ist, und schaut weiter seine gesprächspartnerin an*

"Oder wollt ihr mein wissen über mich selbst in frage stellen?"

*Die tättowierungen fangen leicht an zu pulsieren und die Runen auf seiner Maske scheinen sich ein wenig zu bewegen*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2010)

*leicht säuerlich*
*betont jedes einelne wort stark*
War das eine DRohung?
Ich hoffe nicht ..*etwas leiser * ich hoffe nicht ... für euch.


----------



## Lethior (24. Oktober 2010)

*wendet sich zu dem Magier*
Solltest dich besser beruhigen, wenn du nicht an deiner eigenen Verzauberung zu Grunde gehen willst.
Glühwürmchen is' halt neugierig.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2010)

*entspannt sich wieder*
nein ich würde mein schild verwende es kann nur durch eine einzige magie zerstört werden  und naja ich glaube nicht das ihr sie besitizt


----------



## Bandos (24. Oktober 2010)

*legt den kopf langsam wieder gerade*

"ich habe euch lediglich gefragt, ob ihr an meinem eigenen urteilungsvermögen zweifelt. bis jetzt habt ihr mir keine Antwort gegeben"

*sitzt immernoch unbeeindruckt da und sieht seine Gesprächspartnerin an, seine stimmlage hat die ganze zeit 
eine gleichbleibende Ruhe in der keinerlei Emotionen liegen*


----------



## Deck5 (24. Oktober 2010)

*atmet tief durch undihr habt mir gedroht indem ihr eure tätowirungen auflechten lassen habt!


----------



## Bandos (24. Oktober 2010)

*seufzt und schüttelt leicht den kopf*

"ich habe gesehen das ihr auch magie verwendet, also habt ihr dementsprechend mana im Blut und wisst wovon ich spreche. Meine tättowierungen dienen zur kanalisierung des manas und reagieren dementsprechend auf dieses,
diesen Vorgang kann ich selbst steuern. Aber sie reagieren auch auf schwankungen meiner gefühle wie zb. Wut. wenn ich nicht daruaf achte, kann es schonmal vorkommen das diese halt deshalb leicht pulsieren."

*seufzt nocheinmal leise*

"Und noch etwas, droht niemanden wenn ihr euch vorhher nicht absolut sicher seit, das ihr diese auch gegenüber denjenigen wahr machen könnt."

*flüstert mehr zu sich* "das soll ja so manchen Konflikt gar nicht erst aufkommen lassen"


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2010)

naja das mag sein ..... nun gut ich kann euch auch etwas sagen
*tuschelt ihrem gegenüber was ins ohr*
ich hoffe ihr versteht


----------



## Lethior (25. Oktober 2010)

Ihr müsst nicht ständig flüstern, andre wollen vielleicht auch was mitreden!
*trinkt beleidigt sein Weinfässchen leer*


----------



## Bandos (25. Oktober 2010)

*dank der Maske sind keinerlei Reaktionen im Gesicht zusehen, Sereadan scheint aber kurz nachzudenken*

*in Gedanken versunken*
"erträumen? hmmm.... wann habe ich das letzte mal geträumt? wie fühlt sich das nochmal an......"

*scheint laut zudenken und vergisst seinen gegenüber komplett*


----------



## Bandos (25. Oktober 2010)

*Schnippt plötzlich mit dem Finger als wäre ihm etwas eingefallen und geht rüber zu dem Oger und setzt sich wieder neben ihn*

"Wisst ihr es gibt ein paar themen über die spricht man nicht so laut, aber da ihr ein sehr Gesprächiger eurer bewundernswerten Art seit,
bin ich gerne gewillt mehr über euch und eures gleichen zu erfahren."

*lässt ein kleines fässchen von dem Gesöff des Ogers herbeischweben und stellt es vor diesem ab*

"Nehmt es als kleine Entschädigung, das es vielleicht auf euch gewirkt hat, als würde ich euch ignorieren. 
Und keine Sorge die nächsten Runden gehen auf mich"

*nippt wieder kurz an seinem Bier*


----------



## Deck5 (26. Oktober 2010)

*muss grinsen was man jadoch nicht sieht man sieht kaum reaktionen in ihrem gesicht da das vesir nach unten geklappt ist


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2010)

*lacht kehlig, geht vor die tür und kommt mit einem weißen kätzchen wieder*


----------



## Deck5 (26. Oktober 2010)

*seufst und setzt sich ungefragt zu dem ork*
HAllo wie geht es euch...darf ich ork sagen??


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2010)

du darfst.


----------



## Deck5 (26. Oktober 2010)

HAllo ork.
darf ich euer kätzchen mal streicheln??
und dürfte ich auch euren namen erfahren??


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2010)

mich nennt man Gromshak.
*hält die katze am genick zum streicheln hin*
will mal hoffen, dass sie mäuse fängt.


----------



## Deck5 (26. Oktober 2010)

*zieht ihren handschuh aus wo rauf man auf eine (schöne ) hand zu vorschein kommt und streichelt die katze*
Nett euch kenne zu lernen ich bin sonja.


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2010)

*legt die katze wieder in die box und fängt sich etliche bisse und kratzer ein*
bestell ein bier für mich, dann red ich mit dir.


----------



## Deck5 (26. Oktober 2010)

*stellt ein fass bier von hinter der theke  auf den tisch und einen humpen*
bedien dich


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2010)

*nimmt einen humpen und bedient sich*


----------



## Deck5 (26. Oktober 2010)

was führt dichhier her gromshak??


----------



## Cysiaron (26. Oktober 2010)

der heimweg.


----------



## Bandos (27. Oktober 2010)

*man hört nur leises lachen aus der Richtung der Theke*
*nimmt wieder seine maske ein Stück hoch um ein Schluck Bier zutrinken*


----------



## Cysiaron (27. Oktober 2010)

*schaut das bissige kätzchen an*


----------



## Deck5 (29. Oktober 2010)

So jetzt reichts !
Was genug ist ist genug!
*schmeißt die untote raus die qie versteinert in einer kampfposition verharrte*
Ohh hat mich das aufgerregt.


----------



## Cysiaron (30. Oktober 2010)

hallo Sonja. 
und was treibt dich hierher?


----------



## Deck5 (30. Oktober 2010)

verschiedene schmiedeaufträge von horde als auch allianz


----------



## Cysiaron (30. Oktober 2010)

*betrachtet Sonja*
deine arme sehen nicht nach einem schmied aus.


----------



## Deck5 (30. Oktober 2010)

*überlegt*
Den kommentar hättest du dir auch sparen können.
naja 
sehen nicht so aus allerdings habe ich meine komplette rüstung selbst geschmiedet wie auch schwert und schild . In einem Tag!


----------



## Cysiaron (30. Oktober 2010)

wie lang hielt der muskelkater an? so zarte ärmchen haben sich doch bestimmt dabei gequält.
*grinst schelmisch*
ein bierchen?


----------



## Deck5 (30. Oktober 2010)

*lacht*
3 tage lang konnte ich nicht machen außer meine arme ausruhen... heißt nur leichte arbeit wie einne kupferbarren verhütten oder einen kleinen dolch schmieden der muskelkater hat mich 1 monat verfolgt


----------



## Cysiaron (31. Oktober 2010)

ja, kupfer kann ich mir vorstellen. das ist leicht zu machen. ich habe auch den beruf als bergbauer gewählt.


----------



## Deck5 (31. Oktober 2010)

*lacht*
das mach ich normaler weise mi verbundenne augen... im übertragenen sinne natürlich aber adamit oder teufelseisen erz wenn nicht sogar saronit,kobalt oder titan ist schwer zu verhütten ich wette du kannst letzteres nicht mal ich ahbe 3 jahre gebraucht um meinen ersten akzeptabelen hinzubekommen und weitere 5 jahre für meinen ersten vernüftigen titanstahlbarren.
Mhhhh wenn du gut genug bist kann ich dir es sogar beibringen.


----------



## Cysiaron (31. Oktober 2010)

gut möglich. 
*holt ein juweliersset aus dem rucksack*
so hat jeder eine kunst.


----------



## Deck5 (31. Oktober 2010)

Schön und gut aber möchtest du nun lernen wie man titan saronit und kobalt vehütet?? und falls du bedarf hast auch adamit und teufelseisenerz??


----------



## Cysiaron (31. Oktober 2010)

dunkeleisen würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Deck5 (31. Oktober 2010)

*überlegt*
mhhh Ich konnte das mal habe es allerdings weider verlernt ich meine es ging wie eisen bloß halt mit sehr viel mehr hitze.


----------



## Lethior (31. Oktober 2010)

*Da er an dem Gespräch von dem Ork und der Menschenfrau nicht interessiert ist, wendet er sich an den Magier*
Warum hast du eigentlich so 'ne Maske an? Willste nich' erkannt werden?


----------



## Cysiaron (31. Oktober 2010)

die hitze für das dunkeleisen ist enorm. aber da gab es doch noch ein erz. sehr sehr selten und schwer zu verhütten.
dunkeleisen ist für schmuck nicht zu gebrauchen. es ist zu hart und daher bricht es schnell. aber rüstungen kann man gut daraus machen. man muss die rüstung dann auch nicht mehr schwärzen.


----------



## Lethior (31. Oktober 2010)

*schnaubt*
Nur Feiglinge verstecken sich hinter großen Rüstungen.


----------



## Deck5 (31. Oktober 2010)

*richtig wütend*
SO HÖR ZU DU FETTER FLEISCHKLOPS WENN DU UNBEDNGT WILLST DANN KÄMPF HIER UDN JETZT UM DEINE EHRE SONST BIST DU AUCH NUR EIN FEIGLING!!!!
*macht sich kampfbereit zieht ihr schwert und schild und stürmt auf den Oger zu*
NA WARTE!!


----------



## Bandos (31. Oktober 2010)

*muss ein wenig lachen*

"naja diese Maske ist mein Rangzeichen und ist ein wichtiges utensil für meine magie"

*bemerkt das Aufbäumen der menschenfrau*
*dreht sich auf dem Hocker um*

"ich würde mich in acht nehmen, das ist eine paladin, die kann schnell kleinholz aus dir machen"

*Die tättowierungen leuchten nun in sehr kurzen abständen sehr hell auf und die Runen auf seiner Maske Tanzen wie wild umher*


----------



## Deck5 (1. November 2010)

*hört das wort des magiers und ist wie ausgewecselt und bleibt auch schnell stehen bevor der oger zu schaden kommt*
*lacht*
nein das war ich als paladina könnte ich keine silber magie!(occ eine art mischung aus hexenmeistermagier und lichtmagie die ich mir in diesem moment ausdenke occ off) Silber magie ist stets mit schattenmagie und lichtmagie verbunden nur wenige kennen diese magie und noch weniger un gefähr 10 oder 15 levbewesen könen diese magie und 5 von uns sind kämpferischer und nicht magischer natur damit meine ich nicht krieger sondern eher magier ich bin einer der 5.
*setzt sich wieder hin*

occ es macht keinen sinn einen kampf zu führen wenn der gegnüber nciht reagiert occ off


----------



## Lethior (1. November 2010)

Habe ich nicht grade gesagt, dass es feige ist sich hinter 'ner Rüstung zu verstecken? 
*lacht laut*
Zieh' sie aus und ich überlegs mir mit dem Kampf!


----------



## Deck5 (1. November 2010)

wohl kaum 
*mumelt irged was das mir perverses anfängt*


----------



## Lethior (1. November 2010)

*grinst*
Hab ich's doch gesagt. Feige.
*wendet der Frau den Rücken zu*


----------



## Bandos (1. November 2010)

*die haut und die maske haben sich wieder normalisiert*
*legt wie gewohnt den Kopf leicht Schief und hört still seinem gegenüber zu*

"hmmmmmm.........."

*setzt sich wieder aufrecht hin*

"Tja mein großvolumiger Freund, mach weiter so und ich sehe diese Silbermagie endlich mal mit eigenen Augen."

*Murmelt* "dann sehe ich mal was neues"


----------



## Deck5 (2. November 2010)

*scheint gelassen kocht aber innerlich vor wut*
so jetzt reichts ich habe dir genug chancen gegeben und du hast mich icht nur beleidigt sondern auch angemacht.
*murmelt sich immer wieder holenden worte bis man an ihrer rechten hand lichte magie und an ihrer rechten handschatten magie sieht*
*klatscht ihre beiden hände zusammen und zielt damit auf den oger *
ESulaianer
*ein gorßer silberner blitz fliegt auf den oder zu während sonja sich kampf bereit macht*

occ ich schreibe es wenn ich meine waffen ziehe occ off


----------



## Lethior (2. November 2010)

*Wird von dem Blitz getroffen und durch die Wucht des Aufschlags landet er vornüber auf dem Boden. Mühevoll richtet er sich auf, seine Keule nutzt er als dabei als Stütze für sein Gewicht. Statt der Frau jedoch weitere Beachtung zu schenken, wendet er sich teilnahmslos an den Magier*
Da habt ihr eure Magie.
*reibt mit seiner über seinen Rücken, auf dem sich ein unschöner roter Fleck gebildet hat*


----------



## Deck5 (2. November 2010)

*dort wo die magie getroffen hat einstehe für kurze zeit kleine silberne flammen die ungeheure schmerzen bereiten*
... uuuups das tut mir aber leid*man hört die ironie deutlich*


----------



## Deck5 (2. November 2010)

*überlegt*
mhh ok 
*geht mit aller seelen ruhe aus der taverne*


----------



## Lethior (2. November 2010)

*verzieht trotz der Schmerzen keine Miene*
Feigling.


----------



## Deck5 (2. November 2010)

*kommt wieder rein in ihrem bürgergewand*
Nun wollt ihr mich angreifen oder nicht??
*setzt sich hin*


----------



## Lethior (2. November 2010)

*wendet sich zu der Frau*
Ich dachte anfangs wirklich du würdest ehrenhaft kämpfen. Würdest dich nicht hinter Schwert oder Rüstung verstecken. Hab mich geirrt. DU greifst mich an, wenn ich dir den Rücken zuwende, noch dazu mit Magie! Nein, ich werde nicht gegen dich kämpfen, Glühwürmchen.
Ich kämpfe nicht gegen ehrenlose Feiglinge.


----------



## Deck5 (2. November 2010)

*lacht*
Das war klar jetzt wo du mich angreifen kannst tust de es nicht aber vorher hier den boss spielen oder wie .
Pah du bist nur ein verdammter oger von deiner sorte habe ich schon ungefähr 10000 getötet.
*riecht in dwer luft*
Ein dicker dummer stinkender Oger!


----------



## Bandos (2. November 2010)

*steht auf und stellt sich zwischen die beiden Streithähne*

"Irgendwie werde ich das gefühl nicht los das ihr beide euch anbellt aber am ende doch nicht zubeißt. Also entscheidet euch langsam mal ob ihr wirklich taten sprechen lassen wollt oder ihr euch lieber wieder hinsetzt und es bleiben lasst"

*schaut zwischen den beiden hin und her und wartet auf eine reaktion*


----------



## Lethior (2. November 2010)

Ich kämpfe immernoch nicht gegen die. Soll sie doch große Töne spucken. 
*setzt sich auf den Boden*
Ich spar' mir die Kraft für die Dämonen.


----------



## Bandos (2. November 2010)

*seufzt und blinzelt sich aus dem sichtfeld der Beiden*

"Ich bin von euch enttäuscht, ich dachte ihr oger seid immer für einen kampf zuhaben"

*hängt nun, mit allen vieren, unmittelbar über dem Oger an der Decke*

"Euer gegenüber hat sogar für euch sich der Rüstung entledigt"


----------



## Lethior (2. November 2010)

*folgt dem Magier mit seinem Blick*
Wenn ich meine Heimat befreit habe, wenn die Dämonen verschwunden sind, wenn sich diese Welt vom Feuer der Hölle erholt hat, dann werde ich zum Vergnügen kämpfen. 
Bis es so weit ist, habe ich besseres zu tun.


----------



## Bandos (2. November 2010)

*verharrt still an der Decke als würde er nachdenken*

"Ihr seid wirklich ein Hochentwickeltes Exemplar eurer Rasse, tut mir leid wenn ich das so sage aber ich hätte dies nicht erwartet"

*lässt sich von der Decke Fallen und zerplatzt beim aufprall auf dem Boden in eine Blutlache*

"Ich bin tatsächlich beeindruckt"

*Die lache zieht sich zusammen und zereadan erhebt sich daraus*

"sagt mir, gibt es nochmehr euerer Rasse die ähnlich fortschrittlich wie ihr denken?"


----------



## Lethior (2. November 2010)

*wirkt bedrückt*
Bis vor kurzem gab es noch mehr von uns. Einst lebten wir im Schergrat, doch der Konflikt der anderen Oger lies uns unsere Heimat verlassen.
Wir flohen nach Nagrand. Unsere Schamanen schafften es 'ne lange Zeit uns vor den anderen Ogern versteckt zu halten. Wir waren nur ein kleiner Stamm, konnten uns nich' leisten mit andren Ogern zu kämpfen. Sind nur selten hervorgekommen, zum Jagen un' so. 
*seufzt*
Irgendwann meinte unser Häuptling, wir müssten uns gegen die Dämonen wehren. 
*fuchtelt wütend mit einer Hand in der Luft*
Einfach nur dämlich! Wie sollen denn hundert Oger etwas gegen die brennende Legion ausrichten? 
*beruhigt sich wieder*
Ich wollte ihn davon abhalten, aber er lies sich nicht davon abbringen. Hab' ihn sogar zum Duell gefordert. Aber ich bin geflohen. 
Hab' vor kurzem noch nach meinem Stamm gesucht.
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Ich habe nur unsren Häuptling gefunden. Saß allein in seiner Hütte, niemand sonst da. Sie haben gegen die Dämonen gekämpft. 
*wütend*
Und ausgerechnet er ist geflohen! Er, der meinen Stamm in sein Verderben geführt hat, hat sich versteckt! 
Hätte ich ihn damals schon getötet, hätte mein Stamm überlebt.
*schlägt mit der Faust auf den Tresen, der ein lautes Knacken von sich gibt*
Wegen mir, is' mein Stamm tot.


----------



## Bandos (2. November 2010)

*hört sich still an was der Oger sagt*

"ihr meintet gerade das euer Stamm nix gegen die Brennende legion ausrichten konnte, was auch vollkommen nachvollziehbar ist, aber vorhins meintet ihr noch das ihr selber die Brennende Legion bekämpfen wollt. Wie gedenkt ihr das zutun? Habt ihr eine Gilde?"


----------



## Deck5 (3. November 2010)

*geht raus*
*kommt mit ihrer rüstung wiederherrein*
mhh wenn das so ist dann tut es mir leid 
*reicht dem oger die HAnd*
Frieden??


----------



## Lethior (3. November 2010)

*blickt die Frau eine Weile lang an und schüttelt dann ihre Hand*
Na gut. Gehört viel dazu eigene Fehler einzusehen. Scheinst doch nicht so schlimm zu sein, Glühwürmchen.
*wendet sich wieder zu dem Magier*
Ich weiß selbst nich'. Horde und Allianz scheinen sich ja gegen die Legion zu wehren. Aber ich werde mich sicher nicht lange mit denen zusammentun, die mein Heimatland besetzten und dort Oger töten!
*seufzt*
Wenn ich die Stämme wieder zusammenführen könnte, hätten wir eine gute Chance. Aber wie schafft man es, dass sich tausende dickköpfige Oger sich verbünden?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. November 2010)

*Eine dünne Stimme erklingt. Obwohl sie sehr leise ist, kann sie jeder hören*
"...indem man ihnen... ein gemeinsames Ziel... gibt..."
*Der Ursprung der Stimme ist nicht auszumachen*


----------



## Deck5 (3. November 2010)

*schreckt auf*
mhhh 
HAltet euch mal eben die augen zu
*murmelt wieder worte und urplötzlich geht eine gleißende wohltuende silbeerne nova durch die taverne*
mhh also entweder tod oder lebendig 
dämonisch denke ich nicht.
Egal wer du bist komm raus!


----------



## Cysiaron (3. November 2010)

feige hinter dicken rüstungen?! du bist wohl dämlicher als du aussiehst. *grinst*
aus dunkeleisen macht man keine dicken rüstungen, nach einem schwerthieb würden sie brechen.
nehms mir nicht übel, aber von kriegen und feinden verstehst du nicht viel.
aus dem dunkeleisen macht man kleine schuppen, tränkt sie in geöltes tuch und näht sie auf eine lederne weiche rüstung. dürch das öl und das tuch klirren sie nicht aneinander. nachts ist die rüstung dann schwarz und geräuschlos. elfen und zwerge sehen nachts jeden kleinen schimmer, und das ohr ist sowieso besser als das auge.
und wenn man ihnen nachts unbemerkt den hals durchschneiden will, dann sollte man vorsichtig sein und nicht noch auf kleine zweige treten.
übrigens, ruß und ogerfett eignet sich gut um messer zu schwärzen. *grinst frech*
ich hab schon viele orks fallen sehen, die sich auf ihre plattenrüstung verlassen hatten und mit einem pfeil im auge fielen.


----------



## Lethior (3. November 2010)

Sie verstecken sich ja doch hinter der Rüstung. Nur um nachts ein wehrloses Opfer zu töten. Jemandem vom hinten den Hals durchschneiden ist genauso langweilig, wie einen Baum fällen. Wo bleibt da der Spaß am kämpfen. Der Blutrausch? Ein Kampf gegen einen wehrlosen Gegner ist uninteressant.
*scheint völlig zu ignorieren, dass die Stimme keinen Ursprung hat*
Ein gemeinsames Ziel? Das ist nich' das Problem. Die Oger zu verbünden ist das Problem. Kein Speerspieß wird mit einem Blutschläger Seite an Seite kämpfen. Sie würden höchstens gegeneinander kämpfen, um ihren Stamm zu stärken.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. November 2010)

*erneut meldet sich die Stimme zu Wort*
"... ein Volk... ein Ziel... es sichtbar zu machen... ist die Aufgabe..."


----------



## Lethior (3. November 2010)

*kratzt sich am Kopf*
Häh?


----------



## Cysiaron (3. November 2010)

zu blöd, einfach zu blöd, die oger. guldan schenkte euch das denken, ansonsten würden wir euch noch jagen und jeder jungork wäre ein ork, wenn er einen kopf mitbringt. du kennst die zweiköpfigen?!
Cho´gall war einer. der hatte verstand. aber zuviel. er dachte an sich. nun hat er einen meister und ist ein sklave.
haben wir euch in den kriegen nicht beigebracht, nicht nur zu stürmen und zu sterben?!
willst du sterben? oder willst du töten, um dann, wenn dein gericht kommt, viele schädel zeigen zu können, um zu sagen: " ich war stark und klug!"
blutschläger lassen sich vögeln, ähm, von vögeln beherrschen.


----------



## Bandos (4. November 2010)

*kratzt sich anscheinend nachdenklich am Kopf*
*seufzt*
*nachdenklich mehr zu sich selbst* "wie wahr wie wahr"


----------



## Dweencore (4. November 2010)

[ooc:Mach ich auch mal wieder mit]

Nach ihrem unauffälligen Verschwinden betreten die beide wieder das Gasthaus und lassen sich an dem alten Platz wieder nieder


----------



## Lethior (4. November 2010)

*grunzt*
Mag die Zweiköpfigen nicht. Denken mir alle zu viel. Manche machen Sachen mit der Legion, verraten nur ihre eigenen Stämme. Sind oft hinterhältig. 
Ich sterbe lieber als Krieger, als meine Ehre ein weiteres Mal zu verlieren. 
Ich stürze mich aber auch nicht in aussichtslose Schlachten. Hätte ich das gemacht, würde ich jetzt neben den brennenden Ogern in den Lagern der Legion liegen.


----------



## Cysiaron (4. November 2010)

auch orks kämpfen für die legion. sehr viele sogar. sie sind sehr stark aber auch berechenbar. sie achten nie auf ihre sicherheit und kennen nur das gemetzel. man kann sie leicht in einen hinterhalt locken.
krieger sein ist ein schöner beruf, wenn man mal von den wochenlangen märschen und dem langweiligen exerzieren mal absieht. 
das feuer der schlacht, die aufregung, die angst, der sieg. herrlich.
ich reiste mal als eskorte mit Garrosh Höllschrei zum tunier. ziemlich viele junge orkinnen steckten mir blumen an die rüstung.
aber leider musste ich sie wieder abmachen, dem kriegsherrn gefiel das nicht. stattdessen mussten wir mit blanken waffen marschieren und ein böses gesicht machen.


----------



## Bandos (4. November 2010)

*hat die hände hinter dem Rücken zusammen gefaltet und läuft mit den Blick gen Boden gerichtet auf und ab*


----------



## Deck5 (8. November 2010)

*geht raus*


----------



## Cysiaron (9. November 2010)

bierschubbser, noch ein bier bitte.


----------



## Bandos (16. November 2010)

*hält kurz inne und scheint zu grübeln*
*schaut auf als wäre ihm etwas eingefallen*
*geht still aus der Traverne*

[ooc] ich bin dann mal weg, vielleicht fängt sich das ja irgendwann wieder[ooc off]


----------



## Deck5 (26. Dezember 2010)

*nach 1 monate scheint die taverne ziemlich verlassen *
*Sonja kommt wieder rein *
Keiner hier oder was na egal 
*zieht ihr schwert und übt wo es nicht sehr auffällt*


----------



## Deck5 (1. Mai 2011)

*sonja geht wieder raus*
Occ : Rp scheint wirklich tod zu sein kommt schon hat niemand bock?? ein einzelner post von jemandem andern der aktiv mit rein kommt und ich komme auch wieder in die Taverne und dann werden noch mehr kommen !: occ off


----------



## Dweencore (13. Mai 2011)

[occ]Hier ist aber nichts mehr los , schade hat immer spaß gemacht -.-[occ]


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2011)

occ: ich hoffe das bringt da rp auf schwungps: die taverne wird mal zurück gesetzt

Daten:NAme:????????
      	Rasse:Nachtelfe
      	Klasse:???????
      	Geschlecht: Weiblich
      	Bermerkung: Trägt eine leichte Plattenrüstung welche violett gefärbt ist und 2 Gleven(*nein keine dämonenjägerin*)

Uff ziemlich leer hier 
Wirt habt ihr hier Trichterwindtau??
*setzt sich an die Theke*


----------



## Bandos (25. Oktober 2011)

[OOC]

Hallo an alle die aufgrund meines kleinen pushs sich wieder in dieses foren rp verirrt haben. da ich zurzeit urlaub habe, hab ich mir gedacht das ich mal einen kleinen reanimationsversuch für dieses rp unternehme.

die Situation ist folgende:

 Zereadan, mein letzter char, kommt nun nach über einem jahr von einer eigenen Expedition in der Scherbenwelt wieder nach shattrat
und möchte nun dort sesshaft werden. ihm ist von "damals" die Traverne "zum flimmernden Naaru" in errinnerung geblieben. Er wusste schon "damals" 
das es um die traverne nicht gut bestellt war und hat die, wie er vermutet hatte, Herrenlose Traverne gekauft. er bringt sie gerade wieder ein wenig auf vorderman während er auf neue 
Kundschaft wartet.

Charakter:

Name: Zereadan
Klasse: ???
Rasse: Mensch

Aussehen: ca. 1,90 Meter Groß, lange graue Haare die zu Aufwendigen, nach hinten Gebunden, Zöpfen geflochten sind. Sein Gesicht wird durch eine Maske verdeckt, die nur zwei aussparungen für die Augen besitzt, das komplette Gesicht bedeckt und mit merkwürdigen Runenartigen verzierungen bedeckt ist. er trägt schlichte eine schlichte Grüne Stoffhose und ein sehr qualitatives Weißes Hemd, bei dem die Ärmel hochgekrempelt sind. Darüber trägt er noch einen aufwendig verzierten schwarzen Umhang mit Kapuze.
Die Arme und sonstige Stellen an seinem Körper die Sichtbar sind, sind mit unnatürlich Hellblauen Tättowierungen überzogen und als einzige waffe trägt er einen verschlissenen, geraden, Holzstab ohne jegliche Schnörkelei.

[ooc off] 

*Zereadan kommt gerade, über den seher Aufzug, an der traverne an und begutachtet sie von draußen*

_ohhhh man in meinen errinnerungen war die traverne nicht ganz so schäbig_

*Mit einem leichten seufzer geht er langsam in die traverne und lässt dort seinen blick über die vielen zerbrochenen Tische 
und stühle schweifen* 
_
ok die hälfte der einrichtung kann ich wohl wegschmeißen, aber soviel kundschaft wird hier wohl eh nicht aufkreuzen_

*ein blick zur theke verrät ihm das die Stadtverwaltung wohl recht hatte. Die Traverne wurde wirklich bewacht, denn alle Getränke stehen wirklich unangetastet, unter einer dicken staubschicht, im Regal.*
_
scheint wohl an den Seherwachen zuliegen das die ganzen versager aus dem unteren Teil der stadt hier nichts plündern konnten.....naja die posten sind ja buchstäblich nebenan_
_.......
naja dann mal an die arbeit_

*Zereadan tritt hinter die Theke und lässt den wischmob und den Wassereimer ,mittels seiner willenskraft, die arbeit machen.*
_
wofür beherrsche ich denn die Magie? _

*aus den kaputten tischen Stühlen und brettern setzt sich ein neuer Schriftzug zusammen, der auch sofort gegen den alten ersetzt wird*

"Die Traverne "zum müden Entdecker"......ja das gefällt mir"

*Er betrachtet noch einmal kurz sein werk und setzt sich danach mit einem Stuhl hinter die Theke um akuellsten neuigkeiten aus der Zeitung zu erfahren*

[OOC: vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Reisende die genauso wie Zereadan keine lust auf den weltuntergang in azeroth haben]


----------



## Arothos (25. Oktober 2011)

[OOC]
Charakter: 

Name: Myxien
Klasse: Jäger
Rasse: Worgen
Beruf: Kriegsveteran, inzwischen aber nur noch Ingenieur

Aussehen/geschichte: Ein typischer grimmiger blick, braunes Fell und ca. 1.95 groß als worgen und als Mensch kurze, gestutzte braune Haare und eine schwere gold-graue kettenrüstung mit breiten Schulterstücken. Zwei handgerechte, dampfbetriebende Armbrüste hängen an seinem Rücken an lederriemen herunter. (Sie laden sich selbst nach) 
An seiner Brust hängen einige Medallien, auf denen verschiedene Titel abgebildet sind.
Er reitet ein schwarzes Kriegsross, welches er Timmy getauft hat. Er erscheint nur in Worgenform wenn er kämpft, seitdem er verflucht wurde.
Er wurde als er nach gilneas ging mit einer kleinen truppe nämlich von den Worgen gebissen und bekam das gegenmittel, sowie viele andere auch.
Normalerweise bleibt er deshalb in Menschlicher form, vorallem weil er im irrglauben lebt, das er flöhe bekommen würde wenn er andauernd in Worgengestalt rumliefe.

[/OOC]

*Myxien kommt gerade durch ein Portal an, welches ihm ein fremder Gnomenmagier erstellt hat*

"Vielen dank nochmal!"

*Er sieht sich um, und ist stark verwundert.*

_Wow, das ist wirklich seltsam...Nichts aber auch garnichts hat sich verändert!
Das hätte ich nun wirklich als letztes erwartet...Aber der erste Blick kann täuschen, mal sehen wie es hier aussieht._

*Nachdem er an der Sehertreppe allen die er kennt guten Tag gesagt hat, und von der Aldorhöhe mal wieder rausgeschmissen wurde, kam er zum unteren viertel*

_Oh, immerhin hier hat sich etwas verändert. All die kleinen Stände konnten ja auch auf dauer nicht bleiben._

*Schlussendlich kam er zur taverne, zu seiner verwunderung hatte sie einen anderen namen*

_War das nicht mal die Taverne zum flimmernden Naaru? Nunja, ein gutes altes Bier könnte ich wohl trotzdem vertragen_

*er schreitet in die Taverne, welche zu seiner verwunderung auch schon bessere Tage gesehen hatte*

"Eh....Ja. Einmal das Bier des hauses, bitte."


----------



## Bandos (26. Oktober 2011)

*das leise schnarchen hinter der theke verstummt abrupt und wird von einem poltern gefolgt.
Das leise fluchen von der person lässt darauf schließen, das sie gerade aus einem kleinem nickerchen gerissen wurde.*

"Einen wunderschönen guten tag der werte Herr"

*klopft sein hemd ein wenig ab und fährt fort als wäre nichts gewesen*

"Da ihr der erste Kunde seit der Neueröffnung seit, geht natürlich die erste Runde aufs Haus!"

*noch während er das sagt hat Zereadan schon das gewünschte Getränk Gezapft und vor dem Menschen abgestellt.*

"zum Wohl" 

*In der Stimme liegt eine gewisse Euphorie und wahrscheinlich lächelt er gerade, was man aufgrund seiner maske nicht ausmachen kann*


----------



## Arothos (26. Oktober 2011)

*Myxien sieht sich sein getränk an*

"Danke!"

*Er schüttelt es ein wenig, in der Hoffnung zu erfahren, was genau darin sei*

"Und...wieso der plötzliche Namenswechsel?"

*Er schluckt das getränk auf ex*

_Hmm, schmeckt echt gut! Genau wie ich's in errinerung habe!_


----------



## Bandos (26. Oktober 2011)

"naja wie euch wahrscheinlich aufgefallen ist, da ihr anscheinend hier schon einmal zu gast gewesen seit, bin ich nicht der ursprüngliche Inhaber dieses etablissements."

*lehnt sich mit dem unterarm lässig auf den tresen*

"ich selber war hier vor knapp einem jahr kunde, bevor ich mich auf eine expedition hier in der scherbenwelt begab.
Damals war mir schon klar das der damalige inhaber mit seiner......."

*fuchtelt mit der freien hand in der luft herum und scheint nachzudenken wie er das folgende ausdrücken soll*

"seiner....seiner leicht arroganten art diese traverne nicht allzulange halten würde.
und nun bin ich selber vor wenigen tagen zurückgekehrt und habe die traverne gekauft, da sich meine damalige Vermutung bestätigt hat."

*schaut sein gegenüber an*

"so genug von mir, falls es mir gestattet ist, würde ich euch gerne fragen was ihr an diesen Ort macht?"

*zeigt mit der freien hand einmal elegant von kopf bis Fuß seines gegenübers*

"Da, wie ich kürzlich erfahren habe, solch gut ausgerüstete Abenteurer wie ihr in Azeroth derzeit dringender gebraucht werden."


----------



## Arothos (27. Oktober 2011)

"Nun, wie ihr vielleicht wisst ist die Welt im wandel, Todesschwinge auf freiem Fuß...Und ich werde auch nicht Jünger."

*Er zeigt auf die Embleme die an seiner Brust hängen*

"Ich war dabei, als wir die Kriegshymnenschlucht mehrere male erobert haben, das Arathibecken dominierten, Im Alteractal riesige schlachten gewannen und bin sogar in diese zunächst sehr skurrile Welt gereist, habe im Auge des Sturms viele Schlachten gewonnen...Und viel verloren."

*Myxien wirkt leicht nostalgisch, und schüttelt langsam den Kopf*

"All das waren große siege, jedoch haben wir dann zu der Zeit als der Lichkönig selbst auferstanden ist, und unsere Gefallenen mit sich in den Krieg nahm, einen Pakt geschlossen um ihn zu vernichten...Es mag schwachsinnig klingen, aber das war die schlimmste Zeit meines Lebens. Orcs töteten meinen Vater im Krieg, Tauren und Trolle entführten meine Mutter..."

*Er seufzt stark, und hält einen Augenblick inne*

"Und taten sonst was mit ihr. Und nun wo der Kataklysmus im vollen Gange ist, wird wahrscheinlich wieder ein pakt mit diesen...Kreaturen gebildet.

Nichts bringt mich dazu nochmal an der Seite der Horde zu kämpfen.

Deshalb bin ich auch hier. Es klingt total bescheuert, aber ich warte auf...Krieg.
Mir liegt eben jener im Blut...Jener und die Ingenieurskunst.

In Shattrath gibt es nunmal Teufelsbolzen, die ich gerne in meine Armbrüste einbauen würde...

Aber genug von mir, wie kommt man dazu diese Taverne aufzukaufen? Ich meine, mitten im Unteren viertel...Nicht gerade der beste Standort oder?"


----------



## Bandos (27. Oktober 2011)

*lacht leicht auf*

"da habt ihr recht nicht das beste Viertel, aber da es mir bei dieser Traverne nicht um den Profit geht...."

*Seufzt leise*

"ist dies auch nicht weiter schlimm"

*mit nachdenklicher Stimme*

"Wisst ihr, ich habe fast mein ganzes Leben damit zu gebracht, Artefakten hinterherzujagen, oder um der Allianz bei Kriegen gegen sehr große Übel beizustehen"

*wieder mit klarer Stimme*

"ich meine damals als Azeroth gegen Zul Gurub oder den Schwarzfels zum Schlag ausgeholt, war ich immer an Forderster Front dabei. Letzten Endes 
haben wir den frieden wieder hergestellt. Dann Öffnete sich das dunkle Portal und wieder war ich an forderster Front dabei um Den Dämonischen Mächten hier 
in der Scherbenwelt Einhalt zu gebieten. Dabei bin ich dem Tod oft genug von der Schippe gesprungen.... viele andere Abenteurer und Soldaten hatten nicht soviel glück wie ich.
Und als dann die Geschehenisse in Northend ins rollen kamen, begriff ich......."

"mit fast schon trauriger Stimme*

"....Egal wie oft wir Die welten von irgendwelchen Übeln befreien können, es kommen immer wieder neue, noch Größere Übel!"

" ich meine Wir haben Ragnaros besiegt, wir haben Hakkar besiegt, wir haben Illidan besiegt, wir haben Arthas besiegt und nun taucht totschwinge auf....."

*schüttelt leicht den Kopf und fährt mit Müder Stimme fort*

"Ich werde ebenfalls wie ihr nicht Jünger und viele alte Wunden sind noch nicht verheilt und genau deswegen habe ich nun diese traverne gekauft um mich von dem ganzen Wahnsinn zurückzuziehen."

*mehr zu sich selbst*

"bevor mich mein Glück entgültig verlässt"

*scheint in Gedanken versunken*


----------



## Arothos (27. Oktober 2011)

* Nickt zustimmend *

"Ja ich kann dich verstehen. Aber wovon willst du denn leben wenn deine Einnahmen nicht von der Taverne kommen, woher dann?"

*Myxien holt einige rohe Teufelseisenbarren raus*

"Ich bin inzwischen Kriegsingenieur, so kann ich der Allianz helfen und Faul rumliegen und meinem Hobby nachgehen!"

*<Er Lacht>*


----------



## Bandos (27. Oktober 2011)

*lacht laut auf, als hätte er diese frage vermutet*

"wisst ihr ich bin ein meister der verzauberung. Als der Brennende Kreuzzug noch in Vollen gange war, 
hab ich für sehr viele Abenteurer und für die soldaten der Allianz Aufwendige verzauberungen durchgeführt. damals konnte man damit ein
Vermögen machen und naja diese Blütezeit der verzauberungskunst habe ich genutzt."

*schwelgt in errinerung*

"dann habe ich mich auf Expeditionen durch Azeroth und die scherbenwelt begeben um meine eigenen 
Forschungen vorran zu treiben. und wisset, auf jahrelangen Expeditionen gibt man kein geld für teure Rüstungen oder waffen aus."

*zereadans Tätttowierungen pulsieren leicht*

"Und nun fühle ich mich ausgelaugt und Müde genug um mich mit einer alten Spelunke an einem wundervoll friedlichen Ort wie diesem hier zur 
Ruhe zusetzen."

*lacht leise, blickt dann zwischen dem barren und dem Menschen Hin und her*
*mit leichter Neugier in der Stimme*

"Was stellt man denn für großartige Gegenstände aus solch wunderschönen Matterial her?"

*zapft ein weiteres Bier und stellt es vor dem menschen ab*
*nickt zu dem Bier*

"bestes Donnerbräu.....ich glaube sogar direkt aus Westfall.....dem alten zumindest"

*flüstert* "geht aufs haus.....bleibt aber unter uns"


----------



## Arothos (28. Oktober 2011)

"Also..."

*Er nimmt einen schluck von dem Donnerbräu*

"Ich als Ingenieur habe mich auf die Gnomischen künste spezialisiert...Die Goblinkunst beinhaltet zu 90% nur Explosionen und noch mehr Explosionen.
Jedoch als Gnomischer ingenieursgroßmeister bin ich in der Lage großes Kriegsgerät zu entwickeln, fein ausgetüftelte Waffen und eventuell sogar trickreiche Schilde und rüstungen.

In der heutigen Zeit wird danach leider nur noch selten verlangt und ich bin Varian's Panzerbauman für alles...Katapulte, Rammböcke, Glevenwerferabschussmechanismen....Das hängt mir einfach zum Halse raus, also habe ich ihm gesagt, das ich nur noch die Pläne dafür herstelle, und er das zusammen bauen irgendwem überlassen kann...

Nun arbeite ich nur noch an eigenen kleinigkeiten...Zum beispiel meine beiden automatischen Armbrüste, die sich selbst nachladen, und auch mehrere pfeile auf einmal abschießen können. Die Teufelseisenteile brauche ich, um den elektomagnetischen nachlade mechanismus in einklang mit dem Schussintervall zu bringen...Momentan verhaken sich ab und zu die Pfeile darin."

*Er trinkt den Rest des Biers*

"Schmeckt echt genau wie früher, das muss ich dir lassen"


----------



## Bandos (28. Oktober 2011)

*hört gespannt zu*

"Automatische Armbrüste..... das ist beeindruckend, meine Vision von vollautomatischen Gewehren mit großen Kaliber scheint doch nicht so abstrakt, das Wäre eine echte revolution!"

*annerkennend*

"Chef-Ingeneur der Allianz......ihr habt es wirklich weit gebracht!"

*wieder schwingt neugier in der stimme mit*

"Aber auf welche Kampfkunst habt ihr euch spezialisiert? ich sehe ihr tragt eine sehr Qualitative Kettenrüstung, 
nicht verschlissen, sehr gut verarbeitet und die perfekte Mischung aus schutz und beweglichkeit. Sowas wird hauptsächlich von
Schamanen und Jägern benutzt, wobei letzteres auf euch zu treffen wird, da ihr kein Draenei seit und weil ihr Fernwaffen tragt.
Aber einwas macht mich stuzig......jeden jäger den ich getroffen habe, hatte entweder zwei einhändige Waffen oder eine Zweihändige 
für den nahkampf. Und zu guter letzt seit ihr der erste den ich mit zwei einhändigen Armbrüsten sehe....das hat ähnlichkeit mit gewissen
Kriegern aus den Geschichtsbüchern." 

*wartet nach dieser ausführung gespannt auf die antwort*


----------



## Arothos (29. Oktober 2011)

"Im Grunde ganz simpel: Als ich jung war, und die Kampfkünste erlernen wollte, wusste ich sofort: Eine Fernkampfwaffe soll es sein, wodurch ich mich auch für den Pfad des Jägers entschieden habe.

Allerdings sah ich alle Jäger zusätzlich mit Nahkampfwaffen herumlaufen...Ja es mag sein das sie durch ihre magie den Körper und Geist schulen und stärker machen, aber um ehrlich zu sein, verbrauche ich den Platz an meiner Rüstung lieber für handliche apperaturen wie sie kaum ein anderer nutzt.
Wo andere Jäger nahkampfwaffen nutzen, habe ich zum Beispiel Spezial Bolzen für meine Armbrust."

*Myxien holt einige Bolzen hervor*

"Dieser hier ist perfekt ausbalanciert, der standard Bolzen wenn man's so haben will.

Der hier hat eine kleine Sprengladung an sich befestigt, während dieser hier mit Eisiger Magie versehen ist, welche den Gegner einfriert."

*Er packt sie vorsichtig zurück*

"Desweiteren verfüge ich über ein einzigartiges Fallenrepertuar, oder haben sie schonmal eine Falle gesehen, die Umherläuft und beim zuschnappen explodiert?"

*Er grinst ein wenig*


----------



## Bandos (29. Oktober 2011)

*Kratzt sich an dem teil der Maske, der das kinn verdeckt*

"Nein in der tat, sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen" *mit einem lachen* "und auf eine Demonstration hier in meiner Traverne kann ich auch gut verzichten"

*etwas skeptisch*

"aber es gibt immer mal fälle, da kommt ein gegner so nah an einen heran das man wirklich in den nahkampf übergehen muss."

*springt mit einem Handstand überschlag, über den Tresen*

"obwohl ich auch aus der Ferne angreife, kann ich mich entweder mit meinem Stab...."

*zieht seinen Stab, demonstriert einige schnelle schläge gegen die Luft und steckt den stab danach blitzschnell wieder weg*

"....oder wenn ich nicht dazukomme meinen Stab zuziehen, dann kann ich mich im Vollkontakt ein wenig wehren"

*Demonstriert ein paar Saltos und tritte und rammt abschließend sein Knie gegen die theke, wodurch tatsächlich ein kleines bisschen 
Holz splittert*

"aber wie sieht es bei euch aus? ich trage sehr bewegliche Kleidung, aber ihr mit Kettenrüstung inklusive Schulterpanzern?."

[ooc: nur zur Info, Zereadan weis nicht das du ein Worgen bist^^]


----------



## Arothos (29. Oktober 2011)

[ooc: Keiner weiß das, bis er es demonstriert bzw. er es schon weiß/Sagt btw ]

"Glaubt mir...Ich habe meine Mittel und Wege.

Ich hatte mal ein Flamberg, genannt Lichtbrecher...Es war ein mittel der Vergeltung und ein Erbstück meines Vaters.."

[ooc: Ich meine es im direkten sinne...Also vererbt nicht steigt mit stufe auf^^]

*Kratzt sich am Kopf, und setzt ein komisches Grinsen auf*

"Sagen wir es so, ich brauche es nicht mehr da...Eh...Ich nicht möchte das es zerkratzt! Ja...Haha...Ha. Und mit einer anderen art von Waffe kann ich einfach nicht umgehen! So ist das halt."

*Myxien wirkt ein wenig verschlossen, und beschämt*


----------



## Bandos (29. Oktober 2011)

*seufzt und blinzelt sich hinter die theke*

"Ich merke das ihr nicht gerne darüber sprechen möchtet..... vielleicht um keine 
Geheimnisse zu verraten....oder sonst was."

*mit freundlicher stimme*

"Ich hatte als ich jünger war auch ein paar geheimnisse."

*nostalgie schwingt in der stimme mit*

"ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, bevor in mir die Magie entdeckt wurde, war ich ein einfacher halsabschneider,
Trickbetrüger und spion, oder wie man all solche Personen mittlerweile Klassifiziert: ein Schurke."

*lacht leicht auf*

"das waren noch zeiten, als manche Wachen halbnackt zum morgentlichen appell antraten, weil ihre Rüstungen spurlos verschwunden waren"

*lacht immer wieder aufs neue, als würden ihm immer mehr solche erlebnisse einfallen*


----------



## Arothos (30. Oktober 2011)

"Ach ihr wart das damals"

*Lacht ebenfalls herzhaft*

"...Hachja...Soll ich euch was verraten? Ich war auch mal anders. Ein edler Schlächter der allianz, der jeden Krieger der Horde unangespitzt in den Boden rammt!...Oh das habe ich schon gesagt..."

*Myxien wirkt unsicher*

"Bis zu einem schicksalhaften tag...Ich war auf dem Weg nach Gilneas mit einem kleinen Trupp der verschiedensten Leute. 

Wir haben viele Untote bekämpft, im ehemaligen Lordaron. Wir sollten eigentlich schon längst nachschauen, wie es ihnen da drüben geht, nur unsere Kampfeslust hielt uns auf."

*Er lehnt sich rüber und spricht leiser*

"Als wir in Gilneas ankamen, wurden wir von wilden Bestien, gennant die Worgen, angefallen und mit einer Seuche, ähnlich der der Untoten angesteckt. Allerdings ist diese nicht so schäbig wie die jene..."

*Eine kurze Pause*

"Wir wachten auf, in alten Holz-schellen die uns fesselten. Wir waren Worgen. Ich bin ein Worgen. Allerdings wurden wir von der Seuche geheilt und können den Worgen ein wenig kontrollieren...Jedoch kann wut diese freisetzen."


----------



## Bandos (30. Oktober 2011)

*verstummt apprupt als sein gegenüber ihm erklärkt was er ist*

"ok, das ist höchst interessant! das letzte mal das ich einem lebenden Worgen gegenüber stand, war im Dämmerwald und dieser wollte 
mich in Stücke reißen"

*Zereadans Tättowierungen Pulsieren nun selbst durch die Kleidung und die Runen auf der Maske scheinen sich zu bewegen*

*mit einer Ruhigen Stimme*
"ihr denkt ihr könnt die Bestie in euch Kontrollieren? Wie viele von euch sind dem Wall entflohen? Wie handhabt Die regierung in Sturmwind euer Auftauchen?"


----------



## Arothos (30. Oktober 2011)

*Myxien ist stark verwundert über die vielen Fragen, und scheint kaum zu wissen wo er anfangen soll*

"Nun...Die bestie zu kontrollieren wurde uns auf 2 Weisen beigebracht: Alchemie damit das überhaupt möglich ist, und der eigene Wille und die Disziplin. 

Wie sie wissen, Ich war beim Militär...Disziplin und Wille sind mein 2. Vorname...und mein 3. wie mir scheint.

wir waren ein paar Dutzend, jedoch sind viele viele weitere infizierte auch mitgekommen...Hunderte, wenn nicht tausende!

Und zur Lage...Die Nachtelfen haben uns quasi eingeschleust, und Variann muss damit klarkommen...Aber er hat nichts gegen uns, immerhin hilft Genn Graumähne ihm auch inzwischen bei Politischen Interessen und ähnlichem."

* er schaut auf seine Hände *

"...Und ich sag euch was: Diese Klauen des Worgen...Sind perfekt um einen Hordler zu zerreißen...Deshalb habe ich auch die Fingerenden an meinen Kettenhandschuhen freigelegt"


----------



## Bandos (30. Oktober 2011)

-


----------



## Bandos (30. Oktober 2011)

-


----------



## Bandos (30. Oktober 2011)

*Zereadans Körper normalisiert sich wieder*

"Ok ihr habt meine Fragen prompt beantworten können, ohne das ich euch eine Lüge anmerken konnte.
entweder seit ihr sehr gut in der Täuschung, oder ihr sagt die Wahrheit.......ich glaube ihr sagt die Wahrheit."

*lehnt sich wieder mit dem Unterarm auf die Theke und schaut dem Worgen direkt ins Gesicht *

*mit einer absolut emotionslosen Stimme*
"Wenn ihr gelogen hättet, wärt ihr jetzt tot."

[OOC: omg was is hier denn los.....nich nen doppelpost sondern Triplepost o.Ô]


----------



## Deck5 (4. November 2011)

Name:???
Klasse:???
Rasse: Menschin
Bemerkung:Man kann nur eine recht große gestallt dennoch zierlich sehen da alles von einem Goldenen Plattenpanzer bedekt istselbst der kopf und man kann weder ihr gesicht noch wasanderes außer ihren plattenpanzer und ihr goldenen schild und schwert erkennen(vergoldet eigentlich titanstahl)

*sieht sich in der Taverne um*
*an den Wirt gerichtet*
Ahh Zareadan war euer name doch oder?
*setzt sich auf einen der Barhocker*


----------



## Minatrix (8. November 2011)

[OOC]

Charakter:

Name: Mina
Klasse:?
Rasse: Blutelf (weiblich)

Aussehen: Mina besitzt die typische Erscheinung einer weiblichen Blutelfe, sie scheint vollkommen Alterslos, nur die Art wie sie sich bewegt, ihre Mimik und Gestik zeugen von einiger Erfahrung. Ihre roten Haare trägt sie in einem Zopf, mehr praktisch als schick. Die ungewöhnlich langen Ohren sind gespickt mit kleinen Ringen, obwohl sie sich ähneln gleicht doch keiner dem anderen genau. Mina ist in ein ehr unauffäliges, schwarzes Gewand gekleidet, es sind keine Stickereien oder Geschmeide zu erkennen, auch ist sie nicht bewaffnet, eine grobe Tasche und ein einfacher Stab ergänzen das Bild.

[/OOC]

*ihre schlanke Gestalt zeichnet sich als Silhouette im Licht des Türrahmens ab... eine gefühlte Ewigkeit scheint sie einfach dazustehen und den Raum zu betrachten, als sie entlich spricht ist ihre Stimme ein raues Flüstern als hätte man sie lange nicht benutzt...*

"Bal'a dash_."


_


----------



## Deck5 (9. November 2011)

Ich Grüße euch auch...Fremde??
Darf ich fragen wie ihr heißt... und
*zieht ein Weinglas aus ihrer tasche und eine kleine Flasche Wein  gießt ein bisschen ein und reicht es der Blutlefe*
hier ich denke eure Kehle ist ein wenig trocken um es gelinde zu sagen.


----------



## Minatrix (10. November 2011)

*sie räuspert sich kurz und tritt ganz ein, wobei sie neben einem der Tische stehen bleibt*

"Nennt mich Mina... ich danke euch für das Angebot aber ich empfände es als höchst unhöflich dem Wirt gegenüber."

*sie nickt dem Herrn hinter der Theke zu*

*nach einem weiteren Blick in die Runde setzt sie sich auf den nächstgelegenen Stuhl*


----------



## Deck5 (10. November 2011)

Der Wirt ist ein Freund von mir ..zumindest denke ich das da ich ihn als einen erkennen würde*denkt nach*
 mhh wo war ich.. ach ja und außerdem könnte ich es zur not bezahlen.
Mina ein schöner Name meiner ist Sonja.. ein wenig misslungen aber wer kann sich seinen Namen schona ussuchen 
*grinst und stellt das Weinglas mit dem Wein vor Mina ab*


----------



## Arothos (10. November 2011)

*Er schaut sich aufsichtig um*

"Ich denke nicht, das es angemessen ist, sein eigenes Gebräu mit ins Gasthaus zu bringen, aber wer bin ich der es meint, jemandem etwas zu verbieten?

Myxien Dellamorte ist mein Name, um genau zu seien. Wie ich hörte ist ihr Name Sonja, jedoch wollte ich eigentlich nicht aufdringlich auf sie beide eingehen.

Desweiteren, bin auch ich nur ein einfacher Kunde und kann ihnen den Trank dieser Taverne nur herzlichst empfehlen."


----------



## Deck5 (11. November 2011)

Ah Myxien dellamorte ein exotischer Name und.... lasst mich raten ihr seit ein jäger??
Aber...*Sonja fällt auf das er keine einhand waffen für den Fall der Fälle hat* mhhhh
*kramt in ihrem rucksack* mhh nein nein nein  was 
*holt eine hasenpfote raus* 
wie kommt die denn darein naja
*wirft die Hasenpfote weg und kramt weiter bis sie zwei Äxte aud dem Ranzen holt* 
Hier bitte haben 10 jahre garantie und umsonst sind sie auch, allerdings meine erste version sollten sie zu bruch gehen, was ich nicht hoffe, so entschädige ich euch mit Gold und zwei anderen Äxten die ich in und auswendig zu schmieden weiß.....   . 
Falls ihr irgendwas sagen wollt das ich nicht so aussehe, dann hier *Nimmt ihren Helm ab nun Kann man die Menschin mit langem blondem Haar sehenm während sie auf ihren Helm klopft* habe ich selbst geschmiedet.


----------



## Arothos (11. November 2011)

*Myxien ist leicht geschockt, besinnt sich jedoch schnell*

"Oh...Nein danke, meine Dame, ich bin Ingenieur aus Leidenschaft und verweigere die nutzung von Nahkampfwaffen. Meine eigenen Installationen reichen mir vollkommen"

*Er kramt in seinem Braun-roten Ingenieurs Beutel welcher sehr Sortiert ist herum und zeigt ein Blau-leuchtendes gerät*

"Hier, ein Xeonon-Elektronenblitzgerät, mit dem ich jeden der nah an mich rankomme beibringe, dies zu unterlassen. Das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen, jedoch würde das zu lange dauern."

*Plötzlich fällt ihm etwas ein*

"Eh...Woher kommt denn ihr voreiliges Angebot, Miss..?

Ich hörte euren Vornamen, doch ihre Abstammung ist mir unbekannt. Unbeachtet von dem, wieso verschenken sie in Scherbenwelt Tavernen ihre Schmiedewerke?"


----------



## Dareshar (11. November 2011)

Charakter:

 Name: Dashran
 Klasse:Todesritter
 Rasse: Blutelf (männlich) 

 Ausehen:
 Dashran hat sehr hagere Gesichtszüge, seine Haut und seine Haare sind auschließlich weiß,man sieht ihm an, dass er ein Todesritter ist, seine Augen leuchten rötlich, er trägt eine große Runenklinge der man ansieht, dass er häufig kämpft und er hat eine aus Titanstahl gefertigte Rüstung an.
 Betrachtet man sich die Rüstung so sieht man, dass verschiedene Ornamente sie schmücken, außerdem fällt einem sofort der Totenkopf auf, der sich auf einem seiner Schulterstücke befindet. 

*Dashran geht langsam durch den Eingang des Gasthauses, er schaut sich um und läuft geradewegs auf einen einzelnen Tisch zu.*
*Er setzt sich hin und rauft laut nach einem Krug Bier:
 "Schankwirt bringet mir doch bitte einen Krug Bier, aber das beste das es in diesem Hause gibt, wobei ich sehr bezweifle, dass ihr ein Bier habt, dass meinen Vorstellung nach einem guten Kühlen entspricht.
 Man muss sich ja nur eure Gäste ansehen.
 Und nun hurtig !" *


----------



## Arothos (11. November 2011)

*Myxien fühlt sich unterbrochen in seiner Unterhaltung, und zeigt dies mit einem langsamen zuwenden zu Dashran*

"Oho, einer der ganz netten, nehme ich an?
Eurer Haltung und eisiger Aura allein kann man entnehmen, das ihr nicht nur physisch tod gewesen seid."

*Er runzelt die Stirn stark*

"Desweiteren merkt ihr doch, das der gute Mann mehr als nur beschäftigt ist, also lasst ihm doch seine Zeit,
meint ihr nicht?"


----------



## Deck5 (12. November 2011)

*an den Jäger gewand * da ich denke das ihr euch zumindest ein bisschen mit Zaleaden unterhalten habt und ich nicht möchte das ein zukünftiger eventueller Stammgast Zaleadens anscheinend neue Taverne besucht möchte ich nicht das es an mir scheitert darum biete ich euch dies an .. und weil ich euch leiden kann.
*nimmt die Waffen wieder an sich und steckt sie in ihre tasche
*an den Blutelf gewant * 
nur weil ihr dem Argentumkreúzzug geholfen habt den Lichkönig zu besiegen heißt das noch lange nicht das ihr euch über all aufspielen könnt!
Außerdem ist eure Rüstung ja mal Lächerlich!
*Der Raum pulsiert einmal heftig und die eisige Aura des todesritters scheint zu mindest  weg zu sein zudem erschafft Sonja noch einige Kugeln aus licht und lässt diese um ihre finger kreisen* 
Wir wollen ja nicht das noch ein unfall passiert oder??


----------



## Dareshar (12. November 2011)

*Dashran dreht sich langsam zu Sonja um, gleichzeitig bewegt er seine Hand zu seinem Schwert.*
"Ich warne euch, haltet lieber euer vorlautes Mundwerk, ich gebiete über den Tod.
 Wenn Ihr Streit haben wollt, lasst ihn uns hier "ausdiskutieren".
Wobei man euch ansieht, dass ihr noch nie gekämpft habt,denn wo habt ihr eure Narben des Kampfes ?
Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass ihr zu diesen feigen Magiern oder Schurken gehört !"*


----------



## Minatrix (12. November 2011)

*Mina schiebt das Glas von sich, ihre Stimme klingt voll durch den Raum, sie starrt zwischen Dashran und Sonja hin und her*

"Habt ihr eure Höflichkeit im Kampf verloren? Tragt eure Differenzen draussen aus. Und... nur als Tipp, wer den Wirt beleidigt muss sich nicht wundern wenn er auf dem Trockenen sitzen bleibt..."


----------



## Deck5 (12. November 2011)

*lacht* entweder ihr seid ziemlich dumm oder euer Gehirn ist schon verfault*denkt nach* beides geht natürlich auch!
Ich bin .... ah verdammt naja ich kann mich selbst heilen und heile auch Narben damit man den Fehler begeht den ihr begangen habt .
Und außerdem schon so mancher Todesritter mit einem losen Mundwerk hätte durch mich sterben können.
Aber ich habe bisher noch jeden verschont ...noch .....ihr könntet der erste sein der durch mich stirbt .
Eure Krankheiten haben auf mich keinen Effekt ich kann bisher nochh alle abwehren die mir zugestoßen sind .
Aber warum so lange um den heißen Brei reden mhh??
*macht sich auf den Weg nach draußen *
Wenn ihr wirklich euer angebliches Leben riskieren wollt bitte greift mich vor der Taverne an.
Die anderen Lade ich ein diesen Schwächling dabei zuzusehen wie er besiegt wird. 
*geht nach draußen und wartet vor der Taverne*


----------



## Dareshar (12. November 2011)

*Dashran Steht auf und läuft vor die Taverne, wo Sonja schon auf ihn wartet.*
"Ihr denkt wirklich ihr könntet mich besiegen ?" *lautes Lachen*
"Warten wir es ab."


----------



## Minatrix (12. November 2011)

*Mina schaut den beiden Kopfschüttelnt hinterher und steht selber auf, geht allerdings nur zum Tresen*

"Myxien? Interessantes Gerät das ihr da habt..."

*sie deutet auf die Gerätschaft in seiner Hand*

"Ich muss mich entschuldigen, viele meiner... Mitstreiter (*sie spuckt das Wort geradezu aus*)... haben wohl in den kalten Gebieten Nordends ihr benehmen vergessen."


----------



## Deck5 (12. November 2011)

mhhh scheinst ja mutig genug zu sein naja ich möchte gar nicht testen wie stark du bistund ich habe auch nur geprüft ob du wirklich den mut dazu besitzt. 
naja ich bin dann wieder drin.
*geht wieder rein und setzt sich an den tresen und beobachtet mina*


----------



## Arothos (15. November 2011)

*Myxien sitzt wie die ruhe selbst weiterhin auf seinem Platz, dreht sich jedoch zu beiden hinaus gewandt zu*

"Aber, aber. Wir können das ganz ruhig bereden."

*Runzelt die stirn*

"Wir sind doch alle mehr oder weniger Erwachsen, desweiteren ist dies hier Shattrath, die Stadt der neutralität, also belassen wir es dabei, ok?
Desweiteren, nur weil das hier das Untere viertel ist heißt das nicht, das wir uns auch so verhalten müssen. Also setzt euch und lasst euch Speis und Trank schmecken, geht auf mich!"


----------



## Deck5 (16. November 2011)

*guckt überrascht zum Menschen *
Ich sitze zwar schon ber gut.
Darf ich fragen was die aussage "Ich muss mich entschuldigen, viele meiner... Mitstreiter haben wohl in den kalten Gebieten Nordends ihr benehmen vergessen" zu bedeuten hatte , Mina??


----------



## Minatrix (18. November 2011)

*Mina löst ihren Blick von Myxien und lächelt Sonja an*

"Wonach klang es den? Die rauen Verhältnisse in Nordend haben die Höflichkeit vieler abstumpfen lassen, vor allem bei jenen die es gewohnt sind Befehle zu geben, sie haben verlernt zu bitten, seht es ihm nach."


----------



## Deck5 (18. November 2011)

*fragend* mhh ist das so?? Und woher wollt ihr wissen das er ein Befehlshaber und kein Befehlsauszuführender ist oder eher war?? Außerdem sagt normaler weise niemand zu einem Todesritter Mitstreiter außer a) man kannte ihn oder b) man hat wirklich viel mit dem Todesritter durch gemacht. 
Das folgende ist zwar nur ein leiser verdacht aber könnte es sein das ihr wie dieser Herr*lässt ironie mitschwingen während sie auf den Todesritter deutet* eine der schwarzen Klinge seit??


----------



## Minatrix (18. November 2011)

*Minas Mine hellt sich auf, sie lacht schallend auf.*

"Antwort b würde Antwort a einschließen... um Eure Frage zu beantworten, nein, ich kenne _diesen Todesritter_ nicht und ich gehöre auch nicht zur schwarzen Klinge. Aber selbst wenn es so wäre würde es kaum etwas ausmachen, dies ist neutraler Boden, hier bin ich Mina die Blutelfe, nichts sonst."

*sie winkt dem Wirt und zeigt auf Myxiens Glas*

"Ich hätte gerne auch so etwas."


----------



## Deck5 (18. November 2011)

Warum bezieht ihr euch dann auf die neutrlität welche vorhanden ist??
Aber ich gleube euch wohl das ihr ihn weder kennt noch ein ritter der schwarzen klinge seit


----------



## Minatrix (18. November 2011)

*Sie neigt leicht den Kopf*

"Das ist genau so gütig wie offensichtlich. Aber, wo wir gerade dabei sind, wer seid ihr ausser Sonja?"


----------



## Deck5 (18. November 2011)

Mhhh das ist schwerig zu erklären am besten ich demonstriere es ...wobei ahh das geht auch nicht und mhhh wenn ich euch kruz mit einem zauber angreifen dürfte wäre es kein Problem bloß... es würde ziemlich ziemlich wehtun...!
Außer der einen Sache bin ich noch Schmiedin die mal für Horde und Allianz Gearbeitet hat!
Und ehemalige Paladina der Silberenen Hand ich bina usgetreten da selbst in diesem Orden Fanatiker waren in meinen immomentanen sind keine .


----------



## Cesme (18. November 2011)

*aus einer Ecke ist ein Geräusch zu hören*

"Wirt, bitte sei so gütig und gebe mir auch etwas von dem Getränk, ich bin lange gereist und müde."

*ein schauerliches Geräusch ertönt und eine Gestallt kommt zum vorschein*

Char:
Name: Cesme
Klasse: offensichtlich eine Schurkin
Rasse: Blutelfe

Aussehen: Cesme ist für eine Blutelfe sehr klein. Zierlich, jedoch nicht schwach wirkend. Sie trägt eine Rüstung aus schwarzem Leder die mit grauem Fell verziert ist. Ein grauer Mantel und Stiefel runden das Outfit ab. Die Haare sind schwarz und lang, sie liegen locker auf der Schulter. Schmuck ist für Cesme nicht wichtig. Sie scheint aber wert auf Ihre Rüstung und Waffen zu legen. Die zwei Schwerter links und rechts wirken sehr groß und mächtig im vergleich zu Ihrer größe. Am Bauch ist eine große Narbe zu sehen, auch die Hände und das Gesicht scheinen durch die Narben eine Geschichte zu erzählen.

"Verzeiht, es ist meine Art so zu sein, ich möchte hier niemand erschrecken."

*Cesme merkt sofort das die Aufmerksamkeit mal wieder voll Ihr gehört. Ihre Narben versteckt sie jedoch nicht. Sie tritt etwas näher an den Tresen*


----------



## Deck5 (19. November 2011)

*dreht sich zu der Schurkin um*
Ihr hättet auch den Eingang nehmen können aber gut ... was war das für en geräusch das ihr gerade von euch gegeben habt?? 
*um ihr erscheint ein silbernes leuchten*
ohh verdammt
*murmelt einige worte wiederholend*


----------



## Cesme (19. November 2011)

*ein freches Lächeln huscht kurz über Cesmes Gesicht*

"Nunja... ich bin Schurkin, aber kein Magier. Ich habe wie Ihr die Tür genommen, jedoch lautlos und ohne ein Lüftlein. Ich verstehe mich auf tarnung und auf das schnelle. Das Geräusch das Ihr meint, ist wechsel in die Verstohlheit. Darf ich es euch kurz demonstrieren?

*wieder ein Lächeln. Dann geht Cesme etwas in die Knie und schliesst die Augen. Das Geräusch ertönt und Cesme verschmilzt mit dem Licht und dem Schatten. Lautlos bewegt sie sich näher zu den Gästen am Tresen und flüstert leise etwas...

"Wie Ihr seht, ist dies mein Handwerk."

*Cesme kommt wieder zum vorschein und verbeugt sich*

"Erlaubt mir mich nun vorzustellen. Mein Name ist Cesme. Ich bin auf der durchreise. Ich habe durch Zufall gesehen das hier nun wieder eine Taverne geöffnet hat. Ich war lange nicht mehr hier.... *Ihr Blick sieht Gedankenlos aus* Ach und... *der Blick geht nun zum Wirt* könnte ich etwas zu trinken bekommen?

*mit einem Schwung sitzt Cesme auf einem Hocker*


----------



## Bandos (20. November 2011)

[ooc: verdammt das hier alle mitmachen wenn mein urlaub vorbei ist, da ich eigentlich immer von montag bis samstag auf montage bin und am sonntag am auto arbeite, komm ich kaum zum reingucken. werd ma versuchen wieder nen einstieg zufinden OOC/off]

*Zereadan hatte den Streit zwischen paladin und Todesritter gespannt verfolgt und wendet sich nun an die Schurkin*

*mit einer freundlichen Stimme* "Aber Natürlich die Dame, was für ein Getränk darf es denn sein? ein Bier oder wein? oder doch lieber etwas alkoholfreies?"

*zapft ein Glas frisches Donnerbräu und blinzelt sich zu Minas Tisch*

"entschuldigt bitte das ich kurz abwesend war, aber ich wahr wohl kurz in den Fluten meiner Erinnerungen versunken. Das macht dann 2 Silberstücke."

*stellt den Krug vor Mina ab*


----------



## Minatrix (21. November 2011)

*Mina guckt überrascht auf ihren Krug, lächelt den Wirt an und kramt einige Silberlinge aus ihrer Tasche um sie ihm zu geben*

"Habt Dank!"


----------



## Cesme (21. November 2011)

*grinst verstnändnissvoll*

"Ich nehme ein kleines Glas Wein, ich muss einen klaren Kopf behalten. Obwohl mir oft nach völliger Trunkenheit ist."

*das Lächeln verschwindet*


----------



## Deck5 (22. November 2011)

*das silberene leuchten verschwindet *
Das gibt es nicht.. Wirt kann ich bitte einen wein haben??


----------



## Arothos (22. November 2011)

*hat nun nach genauer observation ausgetrunken*

"Nun, da hier scheinbar nach einer neuen Runde verlangt wird, und ich eh inzwischen kaum noch mit dem Gold etwas anzufangen weis,
geht die nächste Runde auf mich!"

*Er kramt ein paar Goldmünzen hervor und legt sie auf die Theke, und dreht sich dann um*

"Wenn ihr mich nun entschuldigt, ich muss diese Hand-Kanone eines Schützen reparieren, der Lauf sitzt nicht richtig und die Trommel klemmt."

*Er kramt weiter in der tasche herum, und holt ein kleines rotes Ding mit vielen enden hervor. Darauf ist ein weißes Kreuz zu sehen.
Myxien nimmt den Schraubenzieher aufsatz und zieht ein paar schrauben fest*


----------



## Vyren (23. November 2011)

[Ich hoffe doch sehr das es hier noch keine Zwerg Paladin gibt...^^

Charakter:
Name: Vyren (jaja einfallsreich *g*)
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Paladin

Aussehen:
Vyren ein junger Zwerg Paladin, mit einem schwarzen Doppelbart-Zopf, blauen Augen, polierten Helm, Schultern und der Brustplatte der Ehre. Er trägt stehts seine doppelseitige Axt "Blutiger Arkanitschnitter" bei sich, einen Umhang welcher aus Steinhautgargoyleleder besteht, grüne Kettenstiefeletten, Verteranenhandschuhen und einer Kettenhose mit kleinen braunen Taschen (welche nicht aufgehen, warum auch immer...).

Eigenschaften:
Trinkfest, gebildet, kampflustig, mutig, kräftig, etwas größer als ein Zwerg, freundlich, hilfsbereit, knüpft gerne neue Kontakte, ist immer für ein Schwätzchen zu haben, erzählt gerne von seinen Kampferfahrungen Erlebnisse und Geschichten*,* schmiedet gerne Rüstungen und bastelt gerne kleine feine Sachen wie ein mechanisches Eichhörnchen, findet schlanke Damen am attraktivsten, allen freundlich gesinnt, pflegt gerne seinen Doppelzopf-Bart.]


"Guten Tag miteinander"
*streicht sich durch seinen Bart und denkt was er sich wohl nehmen soll*
"Ich hätte gern ein zwergisches Starkbier... bitte! Bringt es dann bitte zum Tisch *zeigt in die Richtung und wendet sich nicht vom Kellner ab* wenn ihr so nett wärt werter Gut's-Tropf-Schenker, falls nicht winkt mich einfach herbei und ich hole es mir."
*Geht zum gezeigten Tisch setzt sich hin und legt seine Axt auf den Tisch und schaut durch [Kneipe? Taverne? Sonstiges? muss man dann halt einsetzen] und beschaut das Treiben...*


  [Noch ne Idee nebenbei... vielleicht sollte man das wspern (wenn es öffentlich ist) pink färben (falls es die Option gibt...)gibt es]


----------



## Deck5 (23. November 2011)

*schaut den Zwerg an *

Guten Tag werter Zwerg.

mhhh eure axt die ihr da habt ist sehr interessant darf ich mir die mal aus der nähe angucken??


----------



## Vyren (23. November 2011)

"Natürlich, natürlich betrachtet die Axt aber schwingt sie nicht zu stark! Denn die Axt ist schwer und nicht zu halten wenn sie einmal in Aktion ist."
*wartet immer noch geduldig auf sein zwergisches Starkbier*


----------



## Arothos (23. November 2011)

*bastelt weiter an der trommel der schusswaffe herum*

*Er zieht sehr stark an der Waffe mit seinem schraubenzieher, und macht ein angestrengtes gesicht, als er plötzlich abrutscht und damit sein glas zerschießt. Er macht eine kleine Pause und schaut verdutzt in die runde*

"...Eh...Gut dass das Glas leer war, nicht wahr..Haha..ha..?"

*Beschämt entfernt er die restliche Munition aus dem Gewehr*

"Tut mir leid, ich wusste nicht das der schütze mir eine geladene Waffe geben würde, normalerweise entfernen die Leute sie zuerst...
Zereadan, soll ich euch das Glas ersetzen?"


----------



## Vyren (23. November 2011)

"Werter Freund, warum geht ihr nicht in eure Werkstatt...?*"*
"Da ist es  glaube ich sicher als das ihr hier die Leute in Alteraclochkäse verwandelt"
*grinst ein wenig belustigt*
"Normalerweise..."
*denkt nach und erinnert sich an ein Ereignis***

"Schaut lieber erst nach, letztens musste ich auch mal wieder was zusammendrehen und da ging auf einmal die Zündschnur los, obwohl sie doch eigentlich nicht zu sehen war.... Funken sehen schön aus, aber das Aussehen täuscht!" 

*betrachtet das durchlochte Glas*

"Ein sauberer Schuss... nicht einmal gesplittert... muss wohl genaue Munition sein"

*trommelt mit den Fingern auf den Tisch und wartet auf sein Starkbier*

"Und...? Wie gefällt euch meine Axt?"


----------



## Minatrix (24. November 2011)

*als sich der Schuß löst schreckt Mina zusammen, der Krug klappert auf dem Tisch und sie schaut sich gehetzt um*

"Was zum...?"


----------



## Cesme (24. November 2011)

*ein freundliches Nicken wandert zu dem Zwerg*

"Seid gegrüßt kleiner.... Mann? *ein Lächeln* 

*auch Cesme erschreckt sich durch den gelösten Schuss*

"Ich stimme zu, ein guter Schuss! Ich hoffe das arme Glas hatte nicht all zu große Schmerzen?! *kichert in Ihr Glas hinein*

"Nehmt es mit Humor Freund, das Leben ist ausserhalb dieser Taverne ernst genug."

*wendet sich dem Zwerg zu* Woher kommt Ihr Zwerg? Seid Ihr weit gereist? Erschiesst Ihr auch wilde große Gläser? *wieder ein freches Lächeln und ein Knuff zu dem Schützen*


----------



## Vyren (24. November 2011)

"Ja durchaus bin ich ein kleiner Mann, klein aber oho!"
*kichert*

"Eine Frage nach der anderen, mein Freund"
*lächelt*

"Woher ich komme, fragt ihr? Aus dem Schnee verwehten Gebiet Dun'Morogh. Ob ich weit gereist bin? Hmmm... ich bin viel herum gekommen, hab einige Schlachten geschlagen, Dschungel, Wüsten, Steppen und andere Gebiet durchquert.
Schießen kann ich glücklicherweise nicht, deswegen bin ich auch Paladin!"

"Nun lasst unseren Möchtegern-Jäger in Ruhe, er hat ja ein tolles Loch gemacht, da muss man ihn für loben!"


----------



## Cesme (25. November 2011)

"Ich mache nur scherze."

*wieder ein Lächeln zu dem Schützen*

"Ja auch ich bin viel herum gekommen. Zur Zeit bin ich nur auf der durchreise... Ich möchte jemand... ähm jemand besuchen. Ich war lange nicht mehr hier."

*das Lächeln verschewindet und weicht einem nachdenklichen, traurigen Blick. Cesme nimmt einen tiefen Schluck aus dem Glas und verzieht das Gesicht. Offensichtlich ist sie den Alkohol nicht gewöhnt.*

"Allerdings war ich noch nie in Dun Morogh wenn ich ehrlich bin. Ich vertrage die kälte nicht so gut."


----------



## Deck5 (25. November 2011)

*occ
Name:Thronin
Rasse: Zwerg...AYE
Klasse:Jäger
Bemerkung: Ein Zwerg mit einer grün gefärbten Kettenrüstung. Auf seinem Rücken ein Gewehr gut doppelt so groß wie er selbst. Das Gewehr hat eine äussere eine innere Trommel und einen großen Lauf. An seiner Seite ein Wolf großer als ein Mensch.

*occ off
Aye ...Sonja der Rat benötigt deine anwesenheit im problem mit den Scharlachroten in Tirisfal
Sonja: OH *murmelt einige Worte und verschwindet
Mhh Ja ok ich bleib hier
*pfeift einen bestimmten Code aus langen und kurzen Tönen wenige sekunden kommt Fenris Thornins wolf an und legt sich spontan neben dem anderen Zwerg*
OHa das habe ich auch noch nie erlebt wusste gar nicht das du so anhänglich bist mein Großer
*Selbst liegend ist er größer als ein Zwerg*
*Setzt sich zu dem Anderen Zwerg* aye ich hoffe die anwesend heit von fenris beunruhigt euch nicht*
Aye an alle anderen.


----------



## Vyren (25. November 2011)

*steht kurz auf und legt die schwere Hand auf Cesme's Schulter*
"Ihr trauert, das kann ich spüren, wenn ihr reden wollt... ihr wisst ja... und und trinkt nicht so viel, euch bekommts wohl nicht gut"
*Geht wieder an seinen Platz und setzt sich hin*

*Streicht durch das Fell des Wolfes*
"Ein schönes Fell hat euer Tier da... das ist kein normaler Wolf... der Größe nach ist er wohl ausgewachsen, aber solches Fell sehe ich zum ersten Mal."

*Zieht die Augenbrauen hoch*
"Könnt ihr überhaupt den Rückstoß zurückhalten bei eurem Gewehr?"

*Trommelt mit den Fingern auf den Tisch und wartet immer noch auf das Starkbier*


----------



## Gamaliel (25. November 2011)

Name: Gamaliel
Rasse: Nachtelf
Klasse: Druide
Bemerkung: Ein Nachtelf dem man im Gesicht die Spuren und Narben eines schweren Kampfs ansieht der noch nicht lange her ist. Um den Hals trägt er Amulette die ihn anscheinend mit Elune und den Geistern der Natur verbinden.

*Gamaliel kommt herrüber zu dem Tisch an dem die anderen Helden sitzen, schaut dem Wolf tief in seine funkelden Augen und wendet sich dann wieder den Helden zu*

"Verzeiht wenn ich störe aber ich habe grade Euren Meisterschuss bestaunt, wie habt ihr euch eine solche Treffsicherheit angeiegnet?"

*schaut in die Runde am Tisch*

"Ich suche etwas Ablenkung und Erholung, ihr habt doch nichts da gegen wenn ich mich zu euch geselle, der Spießbraten den ich grade bestellt habe sollte für uns alle reichen?!"


----------



## Deck5 (25. November 2011)

Nein Fenris ist wirklich kein normaler Wolf er ist ein naja wie soll ich ´sagen  mhhh kennt ihr die schwarzfels orks sie haben mit ihm expirimente durchgeführt bis ich ihn durch ein zufall gefunden und befreit habe..was mich bis heute wundert wie sie an einen frostheuler aus nordend bekommen haben.
*lacht und holt sein gewehr und seinen Rucksack vom rücken*
*kramt in dem rucksack rum und holt einen ball heraus *
Hier Fenris*wirft dem ball seinem ball zu  *
*fenris fängt den Ball und kaut vergnügt auf ihm herum*
Sehr verspielt
und zu euerer Frage nur wenn ich eine Volle salve abfeuere habe ich leicht probleme zu zielen wenn ihr wollt kann ich es euch demonstrieren allerdings müsstet ihr irgendwas werefn was ich abschießen kann.
*lädt sein gewehr mit einer Kugel*
*zu dem nachtelfen*
Hallo Baumkuschler..


----------



## Cesme (26. November 2011)

*nickt den neuen Gästen zu und rückt etwas auf damit alle Platz haben*

"Ein Kind hat zu mir gesagt: Du siehst aus wie ein Monster, aber wie ein liebes Monster. Du hast ein Gesicht wie ein Baum! So viele Rillen und Fürchen! Tut das nicht weh?!"

*ein Lächeln huscht über ihre Lippen*

"Ich habe das Kind in den Arm genommen und gesagt das diese Narben nur äusserlich sind. Innerlich sieht es anders aus. Ich habe allerdings dem Kind ersparrt wie genau, ich wollte es nicht verschrecken."

"Ich trauere ja ihr habt recht. Sehr sogar. Ich bette jeden Tag das dieser Schmerz aufhört, aber meine Gebette werden nicht erhört, ganz im gegenteil. Jeden Tag höre ich das Lachen meines kleinen Sohnes, der wie ein wilder Ebenschreiter durch das Gras rennt.... *Ihre Augen werden nass* Ich höre jeden Tag die Stimme meines Mannes, wenn er sich über das Nagezeug in der Scheune aufregt, weil sie mal wieder das Korn nicht in Ruhe lassen. *Nun rollt eine Träne über Ihr vernarbtes Gesicht* 

"Und ich höre jeden Tag Ihre Todesschreie.... Und das schreien dieser... dieser Basdarde, die Ihnen das Leben auf so abscheuliche Art genommen haben. *Blanker Hass zeichnet nun das Gesicht und Ihre Hände beginnen zu zittern*

*Immer noch in blanker Wut schreit sie fast den Zwerg an* "Nun sagt mir, ob ihr meine Geschichte noch weiter hören wollt?!"

*Erschrocken merkt sie was passiert ist und schämt sich für ihr verhalten sehr*

"Verzeiht.... ich.. ich... *seufzt* Ich kann darüber nicht so recht reden, die Gefühle übermannen mich auch nach drei Jahren immer noch so, dass ich mich nicht zügeln kann."

*hustet einmal auf und versucht so zu tun als wäre nichts gewesen*

"Ein schönes Tier habt Ihr da." *beobachtet den Wolf wie er immernoch auf seinem Ball herumkaut und krault ihn hinter dem Ohr*


----------



## Deck5 (26. November 2011)

*sieht die Blutelfe an*
Ihrm könnt eure Wut nich gut kontrolieren oder??
Na egal es sei dahin gestellt aber ich bin sehr interessiert daran wer genau euren gatten udn sohn umgebracht hat??..wenn ihr schon so freundlich fragt....stimmts Fenris??
*fenris jault kurz auf*
Das war ein ja.
*kurz darauf richtet sich der Wolf auf und guckt sich die Nachtelfe ganz genau an*


----------



## Lysingur (26. November 2011)

vor der Tür hört man ein poltern gefolgt von einem Fluch..."diese Stufen sind gebaut als gebe es keine Zwerge"
kurz darauf öffnet sich die Tür und gibt den Blick auf einen Zwerg mit furchteinflößenden Aussehen frei.

name:Lysingur
rasse: Zwerg
klasse:Krieger

Aussehen:ein roter Bart und eine Mähne aus ebendsofarbigen Haaren umrahmen ein kampferprobtes Gesicht.
Eine Narbe zieht sich von seiner Stirn bis zum Unterkiefer. Wo einst sein linkes Auge war schimmert ein Rubin als Ersatz für dasselbe.
Sein Bart flimmert sanft von dem Diamentenstaub der sich darin abgesetzt hat.
Der stämmige Körper steckt in einer fast schmucklosen aber zweckmäßigen Rüstung die ebenfalls rötlich schimmert.Auf dem Rücken trägt er ein schweres Schild das zu groß für ihn zu sein scheint.Ein Kriegshammer mit Runen darauf hängt an seiner seite.

dem großen Schmied zum Gruße ,grummelt er in Taverne.
Die Nasenflügel blähen sich, seine Miene hellt sich auf und er lächelt leicht.
Ich rieche zwergisches Bier,hiho was für ein Lichtblick in dieser trostlosen Welt.
Wirt seid so nett und bringt einem halb verdursteten Krieger einen Schluck von diesem Nektar der Götter, es soll euer schaden nicht sein.Klirrend wirft er einige Münzen auf den Tisch an den er sich soeben setzte.
Sein Blick schweift durch den Raum er nickt den Gästen freundlich aber distanziert zu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minatrix (26. November 2011)

*Als Cesme ihre Geschichte erzählt schaut Mina auf, man kann ihr ansehen das sie den Schmerz mitfühlt, als sie den Zwerg anschreit legt Mina ihr eine Hand auf den Arm, zieht diese aber genau so schnell wieder zurück*

"Vendel'o eranu..." murmelt sie mehr zu sich selbst.

*Mina schaut in die Runde, ihr Blick verweilt kurz auf dem Nachtelfen, sie nickt ihm zur Begrüßung zu*


----------



## Lysingur (26. November 2011)

Hmmm bahnt sich hier etwa eine zünftige Kneipenschlägerei an.
Ich hoffe doch nicht,zumindestens solange nicht bis ich mein Bier getrunken habe.
Lysingur schlägt mit der Faust auf den Tisch und läßt ein dröhnendes Lachen hören als habe er etwas besonders witziges gesagt.
(tja Krieger sind nicht immer die hellsten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lysingur (26. November 2011)

Da sich nichts weiter zu tun scheint beginnt Lysingur die erstaunlich blanke Oberfläche seines Schildes zu polieren.
Hm sieh mal einer an ,Waidmänner und gleich zwei davon.
Gedankenverloren fängt er an zu erzählen.
Da kannte ich auch mal einen, war ein ganz Netter, ich mochte ihn, etwas jung vielleicht der Hüpfer mit seinen 70 Jahren.
Das einzige was er nicht hatte war Geduld,und die sollte doch bei einem Jäger vorhanden sein.
Er begab sich ständig in Gefahr ,verspottete die Feinde und ignorierte den Schutz meines Schildes.
Tja möge sein Funke zur ewigen Esse heimkehren.
Er blickt wieder hoch.
Ihr scheint da etwas umsichtiger zu sein,schließlich lebt ihr ja noch.
Er lächelt verschmitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deck5 (26. November 2011)

hehe *täschelt seinen Wolf der inzwischen wieder neben ihm legt*
habe ich ihm hier zu verdanken stimmts fenris??
*der wolf jault kurz auf*
ja ne... aber auch meinem gewehr habe ich es zu verdanken 
*präsentiert sein gewehr*


----------



## Gamaliel (26. November 2011)

*nickt Mina ebenfalls zu*

*Gamaliel holt aus dem mit Blättern besticken Lederbeutel die er am Grürtel trägt einen faustgroßen Stein. Beim Betrachen des Steins fällt Euch ein hell grünes un pulsierendes schimmernds Leuchten auf.*

*Gamaliel legt den Stein auf den Tisch und fragt:*

"Hab ihr einen solchen Stein schon einmal gesehen? Ich war vor nicht allzulanger Zeit im Hyijal unterwegs und traf dort auf einen wahnsinnigen Bären, ich hatte große Probleme ihn zu bezwingen und konnte nur mit Mühe und Not gewinnen.
Als der Kampf vorrüber war und ich wieder etwas zukräften kam wollte ich den Bären häuten unm mir aus dem dicken Fell des Tieres einen neuen Umhang zufertigen stieß ich beim zerlegen des Bärs auf dieses "Ding" dort in seinem Magen."

"ob der Bär wohldaher seine außerordenlichen Kräfte zog und dem Wahnsinn verfiel?"

*Gamaliel starrt auf den Stein!*


----------



## Vyren (26. November 2011)

*steht kurz auf und legt die schwere Hand auf Cesme's Schulter*
"Es ist in der Tat eine traurige Geschichte, aber es ist besser alles raus zu lassen als in sich aufzustauen."
"Seit lieber froh, dass ihr mir die Geschichte erzählen konntet. Die Wunden verheilen wenn man drüber redet, langsam, aber sie verheilen."
"Schämt euch nicht, Liebes, es ist alles in Ordnung."
"Ich habe auch meine Familie verloren... aber darüber muss man nicht reden ich will hier die Stimmung nicht umschmeißen."

*Schaut den Zwerg mit dem feuerroten Bart an und nickt kurz. Geht zum Zwerg hin*
"Ein schönes Schild habt ihr da... Schäden sind keine zu sehen... muss wohl ein Meister geschmiedet haben, oder habt ihr es euch irgendwo erkämpft?"

*Schaut den Stein an...*
"Ich glaube der Stein ist druidischer Herkunft, möglicherweise aus dem smaragdgrünen Traum? Denn ich habe solch einen Stein schon mal in Dunkelküste gesehen, kurz danach fand ja die Katastrophe statt..."


----------



## Lysingur (26. November 2011)

Lysingur horcht auf

Der Hyal hmm ja.Dort steht die Welt doch wirklich Kopf.
Elementare,Tiere ja selbst das Land scheinen verrückt zu sein.Diese größenwahnsinnigen Flammendruiden wollen den Lauf der Welt ändern.
Die Nachtelfen halten tüchtig dagegen. 
Nicht das ich unbedingt ein Elfenfreund bin, sie halten sich für die Krone der Schöpfung und schätzen oftmals andere Rassen gering da diese nicht so schöngeistig sind,aber in diesem Fall zolle ich ihnen Respekt.
Trotzdem werden sie ohne Hilfe scheitern.
Vielleicht sollten sie die Zwerge rufen.
Er grinst.
Eine uralte Geschichte erzählt vom Tod der einen Zwerg holen wollte,da stemmte der Zwerg seine Füße in den Boden ballte die Fäuste und sagte NEIN.Da ging der Tod wieder.
Ein Rülpsen entfährt seiner Kehle.
Er hebt den Krug "nichts für ungut die Damen und Herren Nachtelfen"


----------



## Deck5 (26. November 2011)

*reißt die augen auf*
Warum zurhölle hat ein Bär einen Stein des rates??
*geht zu dem druiden und dem Stein+
Hört zu mein Orden in dem ich bin dem gehört dieser Stein er wurde im eschental verloren .
Mhh er wurde anscheinend mit rteufelsenergie verstärkt es kann gut sein das ein Satyr oder ähnliches ihn verdorben hat.
Normler weise bringen diese Steine Weißheit und nicht Wahnsinn mit sich.


----------



## Lysingur (26. November 2011)

Lysingur streichelt liebevoll den Schild.
Ein Erbstück,er ist schon solange im Besitz meiner Familie das man unmöglich sagen kann welcher meiner Vorfahren ihn geschmiedet hat.Manch sagen er ist so alt wie die Zwerge selbst.Noch nie hat Ihn eine Waffe überwunden noch nie durchbrach ein Zauber seine spiegelnde Oberfläche.Ja er ist etwas besonderes


----------



## Lysingur (26. November 2011)

Auch Lysingur starrt auf den Stein.
Magie ....er spukt aus.
Richtet nur Unheil an ich halte nichts von dem Hokus Pokus.
Ein ehrlicher Kampf Zwerg gegen Ork ja das ist nach meinem Geschmack.
Zuviel Magie verdirbt die Sterblichen und wendet sich in den meisten Fällen gegen sie.


----------



## Minatrix (26. November 2011)

*Mina zieht die Augenbrauen hoch*

"Interessant... Ich kenne mich aus und dieses Ding hier *sie zeigt auf den STein* ist nicht mit üblichen Mitteln verzaubert."


----------



## Vyren (26. November 2011)

"Ich kenne eine Person die herausfinden kann was mit dem Stein ist, woher er kommt und was er bewirkt. Er ist auch ein guter Freund von mir... Harrison Jones."
"Ihn müsste man fragen..."


----------



## Gamaliel (26. November 2011)

*guckt erschrocken*

*Starrt Mina ungläubig an und fässt sich nachdenklich an den Kopf*

"Ihr denkt also das Jemand oder Etwas dieses Ding absichtlich verdarb? Dnekt Ihr es gibt mehr von diesen unheilvollen Steinen?"

*Gamaliel nippt lustlos an seinem Glas mit Mondbeerenwein*

*...hält den Stein gegen das Licht des Kerzenleuchters... und legt ihn wieder in die Tischmitte*

"Ich habe dor wo ich diesen Stein hier fand noch 2-3 andere kleinere Steine gefunden, hier Vyren, ich vertraue euch diese kleineren Steine an. Schickt sie Eurem Freund und seht was Ihr in Erfahrung bringen könnt.
Doch seit gewahrnt ich weiß nicht welche Mächte in den Steien schlummern könnten"

*überreicht Vyren ein kleines rotes Säckchen mit den kleinen Steinen*

"Hier Mina schaut ihn Euch genau an, Ihr sagtet ihr versteht etwas davon, ist er wöhlmöglich zu reinigen?"


----------



## Deck5 (26. November 2011)

Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf??
*murmelt einige worte und ein komplett verhülte Person erscheint*
???= was ist warum störst du den rat??
Thronin=entschuldigt aber dieser stein hier gehört er nicht dem Rat??
??= Nein aber er ist stark besudelt
*die unbekannte person lässt ein starkes silbernes Lechten um den Stein erscheinen*
*der Stein leuchtet nun in einem angenehmen saftigem Grün*
???= störe mich nicht weiter
*die person verschwindet*


----------



## Lysingur (26. November 2011)

Na das nenne ich doch mal nen prompten Service
Obwohl etwas unhöflich ist es schon nicht mal zu grüßen wenn mann einen Raum betritt.
Aber was solls er hat zwar kein Licht in das Geheimniss um den Stein gebracht aber dieser sieht nun viiiiel besser aus. 
Prost....er leckt sich genüßlich den Schaum von den Lippen.
Heda Wirt bekommt man hier auch eine Speis zu dem wahrhaft köstlichen Trank.
Ein Stück fetttriefendes Schwein käme mir gerade Recht.
Grinsend schaut er in die Runde.
"noch ein Hungriger der Appetit auf ein Mahl zu später Stunde hat?"


----------



## Deck5 (26. November 2011)

aye!
auf jeden Fall!
entschuldigt aber einer vom rat ist etwas unhöflich und gerade diesen habe ich in meiner bitte erwischt.
*Fenris schaut sein (Heerchen) mitleidig an*
HE Wirt und zwei Fette Eber für meinen großen hier.
*fenris lässt ein langes fröhliches jaulen von sich und schleckt thornin durch das gesicht*


----------



## Cesme (27. November 2011)

"Ich denke ich sollte jetzt noch nicht darüber sprechen... später vielleicht." 

*schaut in die Runde*

"Ach und... *hustet* Danke, für das Verständniss, ich möchte jedoch leider nicht sagen wer oder was meine Familie zerissen hat. Glaubt mir, hier und jetzt würde es für Streit sorgen."

*schaut nun auch auf den Stein*

"Ich bin ehrlich... mit Magie habe ich nichts zu schaffen, ich verstehe mich auf das Tricksen, vergiften und den Nahkampf."

*zuckt die Schultern* "Da bin ich überfragt"

*krammt in Ihrer Tasche und zieht ein Stück getrocknetes Zereva aus der Tasche*

"Hier großer, ich denke deine Eber dauern noch etwas." 

*ein schwung mit dem Handgelenk lässt das Stück Fleisch gezielt in das Maul des Wolfes fliegen*


----------



## Deck5 (27. November 2011)

*zieht eine augenbraue hoch*
das ...zu spät
*Fenris jault nach dem stück zevra glücklich auf rennt auf Cesme zu und schleckt ihr mit seiner zunge durchs gesicht*
Ähm ...soll ich euch ein Tuch geben?
*fenris legt sich neben cesme *


----------



## Vyren (27. November 2011)

*nimmt das kleine rote Säckchen an sich*
"Ich werde dann mal los ziehen und meinen alten Freund Harrison Jones einen Besuch abstatten"
"Haltet meine Platz warm und das Bier kalt!"
*Nimmt seine Axt, nickt allen nochmal zu, geht aus der Taverne und pfeift einmal fast ohrenbetäubend laut*
*Ein weißer Greif erscheint, etwas zu groß für den Zwerg und fliegt mit dem Zwergen davon*


----------



## Cesme (27. November 2011)

*lacht laut auf*

"Ich komme schon klar."

*nimmt ein Tuch hervor und wischt sich den Wolfsabber ab*

"Wenn ich Wolf wäre,ich glaube ich würde mich auch so freuen wie der... ähm... kleine hier.

*Ein weiteres Stück Fleisch fliegt wie von Zauberhand in das Wolfsmaul gefolgt von einem Zwinkern, so als solle es geheim bleiben*

"Ich mag Tiere sehr. Sie sind ehrlich in allem was sie tun. Ich hatte auch mal eine weiße "Katze" aus Winterquell. Jedoch machte Ihr das alter schwer zu schaffen und ich beschloss sie zu erschie... *hustet* erlösen.
Ein guter Geist sollte sich nicht quälen müssen. Oder was meint Ihr?"


----------



## Arothos (28. November 2011)

"Dieser Stein schaut definitiv Skurril aus, und vorallem interessant...Vielleicht ist er ja eine Art Energiequelle?"

*Er denkt über Möglichkeiten nach und utopische ewige Energiequellen, merkt aber schnell das utopie meißt nicht realisierbar ist*

"...Oder er jagt uns alle in die Luft in den falschen händen, wer weiß.
Und zu euch, cesme...Ja das war mehr als berechtigt, was bringt es immerhin so ein edles Tier leiden zu lassen?
Ich hatte auch mal einen Begleiter..Er wurde von einem Tauren zerschmettert und zerstückelt, er verfiel in einen Blutrausch wie ein wildes Tier.

Meine arme Windnatter Timmy...."


----------



## Lysingur (28. November 2011)

Tiere mag ich auch .....vor allem gut durch

vergebt mir meinen Scherz, selbst ein Krieger weiß einen treuen Begleiter zu schätzen.Zwar besitzen wir nicht die Fähigkeit sie zu verstehen wie die werten Herren Waidmänner und im Kampf sind sie uns eher hinderlich ,aber ich habe gelernt das treue Herz eines Hundes zu schätzen der das traute Heim bewacht bis sein Herr in das selbe zurück kehrt.

Er entfernt die letzten Fleischreste von der Eberkeule und wirft Fenris den Knochen zu.Dieser zerbeißt ihn augenblicklich krachend und beginnt sich am Mark zu laben.

Er besitzt erstaunlich Kraft in den Kiefern euer Wolf....ich beneide die Feinde nicht die in seinen Fängen enden.


----------



## Deck5 (28. November 2011)

*lacht*

Naja fals wer eine Sterbehilfe braucht sanft und schmerzlos Fenris ist immerr da !

*Fenris jault auf um den Zwerg zuzustimmen*
seht ihr?? 
In einem Kampf im Eschental sind 5 Orks auf und los gegangen
...ihr dürft raten wer keinen erwischt hat... genau ich!


----------



## Lysingur (28. November 2011)

Ha Orks ....das sind mir auch die liebsten
zäh und hartnäckig so wie ich es mag.
für ihren Kampfesmut muß man ihnen Respekt zollen aber ihre Technik ist erbärmlich.
Einfach nur draufhauen .....lacht.....ein geübter Krieger kann mit denen tagelang tanzen ohne auch nur einen Kratzer abzubekommen.
die Kriegerjünglinge unseres Klans schickt man im Alter von 50 Jahren ,also praktisch als Kleinkinder, gegen die Orks um ihre Technik zu verfeinern.
Auch ich mußte mich diesem Ritus unterziehen der mir aber bald zu mehr Langeweile verhalf als ich ertragen konnte.
Also schloß ich mich einem Kriegertrupp an der sich nach Nordend einschiffte um dort neue Abenteuer zu erleben.
*nimmt einen Schluck Bier*


----------



## Vyren (28. November 2011)

*eine schattige Gestalt erscheint in der Tür... oh das ist ja der Zwerg Paladin*
"So meine Freunde, da bin ich wieder!"


"Also, mein druidischer Freund, ich hab mich mit Harrison über deine Steinchen unterhalten, die Steinchen die du hast sind schon... so alt wie die Titanen..."
"Es gibt einige Steintafeln in Ulduar die etwas übe die Steine sagen, aber Brann hat sie noch nicht entschlüsselt, auf jedenfall ist es eine lange Geschichte, laut Harrison hat sie bei den Titanen angefangen ging 
 über die alten Pyramiden zu den Nachtelfen und über den Hyjal..."
"Kurz und knapp, eine lange Geschichte."

*Setzt sich auf seinen Platz*
"Es gibt wohl immer noch kein Bier...?!"
*Trommelt mit den Fingern auf den Tisch*


----------



## Minatrix (1. Dezember 2011)

*Mina sitzt schweigend aber aufmerksam da, bei dem Gespräch über Orks zieht sie eine Augenbraue hoch, als Brann Bronzebart zur sprache kommt macht sie ein abfälliges Geräusch*

"Pfft... Brann, dann wundert mich das diese Steintafel noch ganz ist!"


----------



## Vyren (18. Dezember 2011)

[Also Leute 2 Wochen und nix los hier... das ist schlecht!]


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

/ooc Ich mach auch mal wieder mit.



Name: Earaylin Balurat
Rasse: Mensch
Klasse:?
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Aussehen: Etwa 1,85 cm groß, Außergewöhnlich schlank,fast schon dürr, große , aufgeweckte bernsteinfarbene Augen,
Schwarze Haare mit einer weißen Strähne an der Schläfe(die sonstigen Haare sind noch komplett schwarz), allgemeint sieht sie noch sehr Jung aus.
Sie trägt einen Stab mit einer etwa faustgroßen Kristallkugel an der Spitzein der Hand und in ihrem Gürtel stecken zwei lange, gerade, schlichte Dolche.
Unter ihrem dünnen schwarzen Umhang trägt sie eine Weiße Robe mit langen Ärmeln, auf die Brust ist groß das Zeichen von Dalaran gestickt ist.
Neben gemütlichen Stoffschuhen und einer mittelgroßen Umhängetasche trägt sie schwarze Stulpenhandschuhe.
Sie scheint relativ harmlos.

/ooc off



*tritt ein*
Seid gegrüßt allerseits.
*geht zur Theke*
Wirt, einen Tee bitte.


----------



## Deck5 (14. Januar 2012)

*nach dem er durch den Alkohol eingeschlafen ist wacht Thornin wieder auf als fenris sein gesicht ableckt*
Mhh??....Och Fenris ich hatte gerade ... oh danke da hab ich wohl echt was verschlafen.
*sieht sich um*
Aye ähm... entschuldigt köntet ihr mir euren Namen nennen ?
Möchte euch nicht mit Menschin ansprechen.


----------



## Soladra (14. Januar 2012)

*lächelt*
Seid gegrüßt, mein Name ist Earaylin Baluat. Und wer seid ihr?


----------



## Deck5 (14. Januar 2012)

Aye ich bin Thornin.
Schön euch kennen zu lernen Earayin..ähm Earalin.....entschuldigt ich habe kein große stärke für komplizierte Namen.
Kann ich euch Eara nennen?? 
Und das hier ist mein Begleiter Fenris.
*zeigt auf seinen Wolf welcher zeitgleich drei mal kurz Jankt*
Na gut hier
*halt aus seinem Rucksack eine riesige rohe Scheibe Fleisch und wirft sie seinem Wolf zu*


----------



## Soladra (14. Januar 2012)

Freut mich, euch kennen zu lernen.
*setzt sich an einen Tisch und kramt in ihrer Umhängetasche*
*brummt*
Wo ist denn jetzt mein Goldbeutel....?
*An ihrem Gürtel hängt ein gut sichtbarer brauner Beutel. Sie ist offensichtlich äußerst verpeilt*
Nennt mich Raylin, wenn ihr möchtet. Eara klingt meiner Meinung nach albern.


----------



## Deck5 (15. Januar 2012)

*Thornin grinst was jedoch durch seinen Bart verborgen wird*
Fenris....suchen und finden!
*Fenris schnappt sich den Goldbeutel von Earaylin und legt diesen auf den Tisch von Earaylin*

Hier bitte sehr.


----------



## Soladra (15. Januar 2012)

*stößt einen schrillen Kiekser aus, als der Hund nach an ihrer Hüfte mit den mächtigen Kiefern schnappt*
Ähm... danke... 
*lacht nervös und verlegen*
Ich bin in letzter Zeit immer so zerstreut...
*kichert über sich selbst*
Ich Dusselchen.


----------



## Deck5 (15. Januar 2012)

*lacht herzhaft*
So reagieren viele wenn sie Fenris das erste mal sehen und nicht wissen was mit "suchen und finden" gemeint ist.
*Fenris legt sich neben Earaylin und blickt zu ihr auf*
Er möchte gestreichelt werden... er beißt nicht solange ihr kein Dämon seit.
Wobei die meisten einfach nur auf einen losstürmen, wenn sie jemanden einer anderen Rasse sehen.
Also besteht denke ich keine Gefahr das Fenris euch beißt... und er hat sich ja schon neben euch gelegt dann erst recht nicht.


----------



## Soladra (15. Januar 2012)

*lächelt scheu und krault den riesenhaften Wolf zaghaft hinterm Ohr*
Ich mag Tiere sehr.
*schmunzelt und bekommt einen Niesanfall*
Verzeiht.Wenn nicht nur diese Lästige Allergie wäre. Eigentlich hab ich die Nur gegen Katzen, aber bisher hatte ich auch nur mit nen Kreaturen Azeroths zu tun.
Ich bin noch nicht lange auf der anderen Seite des Portals...und im Norden war ich noch nie. Außer in Dalaran. Dort habe ich die Arkanen Künste studiert.
*schneuzt sich leise und mädchenhaft und ein Taschentuch, dass sie aus ihrer Tasche zieht*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Januar 2012)

mhhh...ja da kann kommen da er von Schwarzfelsorks für Expirimente missbraucht wurde.
Soweit ich das verstehe bin ich bis jetzt sein bester Begleiter.
Ach und ja ich ....
*genau in diesem Augenblick heult Fenris so laut auf, das die Lautstärke mit einer Expülosion zu vergleichen ist*
*benommen* Ohhhhh ich hatte vergessen wie laut du sein kannst
und ich bezeichne uns lieber als gegenseitige Partner und nicht als Jäger und sein Tier....... ich finde das Respektlos.


----------



## Soladra (17. Januar 2012)

*verzieht das Gesicht ob des lauten Jaulens*
Aua. Das war laut.
*kichert*
In der Tat unterschätzen viele Jäger die Bindung, die sie zu ihrem Tier aufbauen können. Außerdem sind das trotz allem noch Wildtiere und keine Kuscheltiere
*Schaut den Wolf wehmütig an*
Trotzdem versteh ich nicht, wie manche Leute so grausam sein können und Tiere so misshandeln können...
*seufzt*


----------



## Deck5 (27. Januar 2012)

Ach ja sagt was führt euch in die Scherbenwelt?
Seit ihr eine der wenigen die weise genug sind um zu erkennen das der Kataklysmus zu stark für euch ist??
Oder wollt ihr euch nur ausruhen?


----------



## Soladra (27. Januar 2012)

*lächelt*
Ich war bis vor kurzem noch an der Universität der arkanen Künsten und elementaren Gewalten zu Dalaran. 
Dann hat mein Lehrmeister mich hergeschickt, um eine magische Anomalie der astralen Leylinien im Schattenmondtal zu erforschen.
Es scheint, als würde die Teufelsenergie an einem seltsamen Vulkan durch Ley verstärkt, allerdings ist unklar warum.
*seufzt*
Zu schade, dass wir nicht etwas ähnliches wie das Arcanomicon haben... Damit wäre einiges leichter.


----------



## Vyren (11. Februar 2012)

***In Gedanken verloren seiner Axt betrachten, blickt Vyren kurz auf***

*"*Entschuldigt mein Benehmen, ich war kurz in Gedanken verloren... mein Name ist Vyren, auch wenn ich... um einiges kleiner bin...*"*
***blickt verlegen***
*"*...darf man mich nicht unterschätzen, ihr habt also an der arkanen Universität von Dalaran studiert?*"*
*"*Hat euch denn die Höhe gepasst?*"*
***grinst belustigt***

*"*Ihr müsst also den konzentrierten Ley des Schattenmondtals erforschen... soso!*"*
*"*Aber bei eurer Zerstreutheit... versteht mich bitte nicht falsch! Solltet ihr euch erstmal ausruhen, nicht das ihr in die Lava fallt... es haben schon einige...*"*
***räusper***
*"*...sich verändert, nachdem sie ein kleines Bad darin hatten...*"*
*
*
*"*Das ist durchaus eine etwas knifflige Sache, das mit den Leylinien... es ist nicht so wie im Norden... ihr wisst ja, dass die Scherbenwelt schwebt und durch den Nether sich von Zeit zu Zeit etwas verändert, auch ist die andere Hälfte der Scherbenwelt nicht mehr in der Nähe... wenn ihr das nicht beachtet habt, dann... nun ja... ihr wisst schon...*"*
*
*
*"* Ihr wisst ja, dass Khadgar bei der Teilung so viel Energie freigesetzt dass die Inseln wegfielen, vllt kommt die Energie wieder...*"*
*"*Auch wird gesagt, dass Mannoroth so viele Portale geöffnet hat, dass es halt einen großen Knall gab und die Scherbenwelt entzwei gerissen hat, vllt öffnet er wieder 
 neue Portale oder die andere Hälfte der Scherbenwelt kommt wieder...*"*


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2012)

*blinzelt en Zwerg verdutzt an*
Ehm... Sehr erfreut. Mein Name ist Earaylin...
*scheint sich langsam wieder zu fangen*
Woher... wisst ihr so viel über die arkanen Strukturen der Leylinien? Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ihr.. nun ja...
*lächelt *
Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ihr seht eher wie jemand aus, deer Probleme...nun ja, etwas Handfester löst.


----------



## Vyren (13. Februar 2012)

*"*Nun ja als kleiner...*"*
***räusper***
*"*...Zwerg Paladin, ist mit der Axt herumzufuchteln nicht der einzige Weg ein Problem zu lösen*"*
*"*Ich habe viel Zeit mit Büchern verbracht und auch etwas studiert und einige andere Sachen die mein Wissen festigten.*"*
*"*Daraus basiert hauptsächlich mein Wissen immer nur mit einer Axt Kreaturen zu töten war auf dauer nicht der beste Zeitvertreib, also habe ich angefangen zu studieren, zu lesen... und halt die ganzen Sachen*"*
*"*Auch ein Zwerg Paladin kann viel Wissen, so viel wie ich in der Welt rum gekommen bin, weiß ich mehr als mancher Jäger oder Magier. Dies soll aber nun keine Anspielung sein, dass ihr wenig wisst, nur ist bekannt, dass Jäger und Magier über das meiste Wissen verfügen, und der Rest... nun ja nicht wirklich in dem Gebiet mitreden kann!...*"*


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2012)

*lächelt nett*
Schön , mal jemanden zu treffen, der trotz rüstung nicht nur wie der letzte Baum wild um sich haut. Doch sagt, was treibt euch hierher?


----------



## Vyren (14. Februar 2012)

*"*Nun ich bin vom Reisen langsam müde geworden...*"*
*"*... ich war schon überall, aber es gibt immer neue Abenteuer!*"*
*"*Also war ich wohl doch nicht wirklich überall... denn es kommt immer was neues.*"*
*"*Außerdem wollte ich mal in die Taverne reinschauen, weil diese vor kurzem geöffnet hat, und paar neue Kontakte zu treffen zog ich in Erwägung.*"*
*
*
*"*Falls ihr Hilfe braucht oder eine Begleitung auf eurer Reise sagt einfach bescheid, ich helfe gerne, den ganzen Tag in einer Taverne zu sitzen ist auch ein bisschen... eintönig...*"*
*
*
*"*Euch führt also die Untersuchung der Leylinien hierher? Vom eisigen Norden in das Schattenmondtal, wie kommt euer Lehrmeister dazu euch hierher zu schicken? Die Weite ist ja nicht gerade klein und in Dalaran hört man auch nicht oft von der Scherbenwelt*"*


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2012)

*lächelt*
Das ist sehr freundlich, doch auch wenn es so scheint, dass ich etwas...nun ja, zerstreut bin, könnt ihr mir getrost glauben, dass ich auf eigenen Füßen stehen kann.
*kichert*
Ich meine, so ein gemütliches Lavabad hat doch auch was ganz entspannendes, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Vyren (15. Februar 2012)

*"*Wenn ihr meint, dass ein Lavabad entspannend ist dann gerne... wenn ihr euer Gesäß verbrennt wollt nur zu, ich werde euch nicht daran hindern...*"*
***grinst bis über beide Ohren***
*"*Allerdings müsst ihr dann euer Gewand neu schneidern...*"*


----------



## Soladra (17. Februar 2012)

*lacht*
Ein Schuft, der Böses dabei denkt!
*zupft an ihrer Robe rum*
Und Lava ist bei weitem nicht so heiß, wie man dankt. Unsere Eismagier geben ab und an damit an, dass sie sich in Lava werfen und sich in ihrern Eisblock einschließen.
Magisches Eis schmilzt wie Normales, nur bei weitaus höheren Temperaturen. Außerdem gibt es ja Feuerresistenztränke und Feuerschutzzauber und und und...


----------



## Vyren (18. Februar 2012)

*"*Unsere... es heißt ja nicht, dass ihr auch eine Eismagierin seid...*"*
*"*Wenn ihr alle Feuerschutzzauber, Feuerresistenztränke, dann seid ihr um die Hälfte leichter!*"*
*"*Außerdem könnt ihr euch ja in eurem Eisblock nicht bewegen... also könnt ihr auch nicht großartig forschen.*"*
*"*Wenn man das alles bedenkt, dann sieht die Sache schon etwas schwerer aus*"*
*"*Ich weiß, ich versuche klug zu sein, aber das mischt sich oft mit Sch****...*"*
***schaut verschämt zum Boden***
*
*


----------

